# Eure Youtube Lieblinge



## The Darkwarlock (10. November 2007)

Hier meins ^_^

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RnX-3dZiFqQ

Jetzt seit ihr dran.

Schmeckt net xD


----------



## The Holy Paladin (10. November 2007)

Also das ist mein Liebling:

Die Wunderharke 5000

Hab ich allerdings auch nur über nen Kollegen gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nolamé (10. November 2007)

Das liebe ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du bist Deutschland - oder nich?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (10. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHg4iZ0rCDM

so geil der typ


----------



## Avyn (10. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiTEHqAeanw 

für alle die Rollenspiele lieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkgaara (10. November 2007)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHg4iZ0rCDM
> 
> so geil der typ


jo der beat boxer ist echt geil

Aber es geht nichts über diesen kleinen Jungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UaJWzw79GI


----------



## Dargun (11. November 2007)

THIS IS SPAAAAAAAAAARTA!!! 


einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maddin2307 (11. November 2007)

bisschen kurz aber den klingonen find ich g0il  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

TODESSCHNITZEL
auch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C99FVYS5LbQ is lol^^


----------



## Jácks (11. November 2007)

PUH SCHREIN

LOOOL total geil ^.^


----------



## EriCartman12 (11. November 2007)

Hi

ist zwar net von Youtube, ist aber 100x geiler von allen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muhahahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (11. November 2007)

@ oben dein VIdeo funtzt bei mir necht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber ich hab auch ein geiles video! 
<<< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick mich !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 >>>>>


----------



## Huntara (11. November 2007)

Alt, aber immer noch sehenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Horde deadman (11. November 2007)

mein Favorit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2732115


----------



## Ninjafutzi (11. November 2007)

Meine derzeitigen favoriten sind Achmed the Dead Terrorist und Boot to the Head 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So far... mfg Ninjafutzi


----------



## gold-9 (11. November 2007)

NintendoooO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarkyChavez (11. November 2007)

mein favourite is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLgkUYVXz_M

lach mich jedesma halb tod


----------



## cM2003 (11. November 2007)

Darkgaara schrieb:


> jo der beat boxer ist echt geil
> 
> Aber es geht nichts über diesen kleinen Jungen
> 
> ...


Also wenn ihr auf Beatbox steht hab ich noch nichts gesehen was über Faithsfx käme!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpaCAgau6sk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4LBYhrTOpU (das ist absolut unglaublich!)

Sucht auch einfach mal bei youtube...


----------



## Littleheroe (11. November 2007)

Ninjafutzi schrieb:


> Meine derzeitigen favoriten sind Achmed the Dead Terrorist und Boot to the Head
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol, der achmed is ja geil!


----------



## xFraqx (11. November 2007)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cLYrFR9RT_U

Mein absoluter Favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier ist der Armory Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ss&n=Athene


----------



## Besieger (11. November 2007)

VIRALES MARKETING 

zum brülln^^. Lach mich selbst nach em 100.ten ma no tod. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sibob (12. November 2007)

Bauchschmerzen garantiert!

:-)

hf
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tx7B0zT9UBw


----------



## LordDruidikus (13. November 2007)

Das Lied ist Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwtR_cgF-R8


----------



## Vexoka (13. November 2007)

Sibob schrieb:


> Bauchschmerzen garantiert!
> 
> :-)
> 
> ...



Ui das ich echt super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=499...h&plindex=5

Das ist auch cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (14. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju4LN_rAtMM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u43n51d7nVE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjnuOehwGJA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8yBBWuf9Lk

have fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (15. November 2007)

Ich finde das sehr gut, ich bin n riesen Tanzfan und von daher ^^ Krumpetition


----------



## x3n0n (17. November 2007)

Achja, ich lass mich auch mal wieder blicken, grüße meinen lieben (IRC)Kumpel Masterpurzel (und Carcha natürlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Edit: oh man, total falscher Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie peinlich :<


----------



## Wagga (17. November 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Ui das ich echt super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ja mal echt witzig.

Mein Favorit momentan:
Stapelfahrer Klaus
Ist schon alt, wie ich erfahren musste ich kanns aber bis vor 3 Wochen nicht, finds aber sowas von komisch das ich das mir mind. 1 mal die Woche reinziehen muss.

Achtung: Dieses Video kann evtl. den Appetit verderben, deswegen sollte man den Nahrungsverzehr währenddessen einstellen, außerdem sollte man die rote Farbe nicht hassen.
Die ist reichlich vorhanden.
An Ketchup wurde nicht gespart *g*.


----------



## Wagga (17. November 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> VIRALES MARKETING
> 
> zum brülln^^. Lach mich selbst nach em 100.ten ma no tod.
> 
> ...


*lol* Das ist auch geil.
Habe mich todgelacht.


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

*Den Thread hervorkram*
Klick mich (:
und
Klick mich² (:

Beide zum Todlachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




€dit hat grad noch das hier gefunden: <3 Kölle


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (19. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEzM-1cksA0 das is sooo krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. November 2007)

Achmed, the dead Terrorist

Zu geil...wer ein bissl Englisch kann...

€dit...mist hatten wir schon...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (20. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyqEjatCSe0


----------



## El Pistolero (23. November 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LbcukNZLnws&feature=related

omg der kerl tut mir so leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (23. November 2007)

oooh da habich ein paar^^

Voll assi Toni ein klassiker^^
The urban ninja Der ist echt cool!
kitty cat song (ultimate ohrwurm)
indian thriller

und allen die auf lustige flashvideos stehen lege ich diese seite mit über 1000 größtenteils schwachsinnigen videos ans herz. Zor

kk vllt fällt mir nochwas ein


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (24. November 2007)

Argh, schwere Entscheidung... aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht nur sehr witzig, sondern auch musikalisch ganz, ganz, ganz dicke!
Prix Pantheon - Helge Schneider I
Prix Pantheon - Helge Schneider II
Prix Pantheon - Helge Schneider III


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. November 2007)

Darf auf keinen Fall fehlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Comedy-Street


----------



## Megaira (24. November 2007)

ARD, ZDF, WDR und Co. Killerspiele......das sollten sich die Politiker immer vorher anschauen bevor man mit falschen Tatsachen rumheult  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R9JRm3iQQak


----------



## Licanin (24. November 2007)

Hier sind meine Lieblinge:

Dr. Tran:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MuN_VWZt35g

Kochen mit Joe Waschl:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=stjC_55gmYM

und Beatboxen mit Mundharmonika:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ooXmvarXkho


Viel Spass dabei^^


----------



## Thoor (24. November 2007)

Musik: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp7EefHMLVM

Fun:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9Liguj1AGQ


----------



## Organasilver (26. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Ma4BvMUwU

Requiem for a dream...das LIed, nicht der Film^^

Hab den Film leider(?) noch nicht gesehen, höre aber nur gutes darüber...


----------



## Roch (26. November 2007)

Horde schrieb:


> mein Favorit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol das video is ja derb geil  echt eines der besten der mit dem pokemon karten is auch ned schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg


----------



## Rankoro (1. Dezember 2007)

Ahhhh ich dacht ich muß gerade sterben: Happy Computer 1987 - Lenhardt, Schneider & Co. (PC Player) (mich verwirrt die Jahreszahl echt ein bissel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Nur wo ist Lenhardt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... oder verwirren mich nur die Haare.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## TheHeretic (1. Dezember 2007)

Heinrich der Progamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfIemcP647Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my9hZ5gzOAA...feature=related


----------



## Noxiel (1. Dezember 2007)

Virales Marketing

Die Hard 4.0

Für alle Nicht-Bayern nur mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen. 

You have been warned!


----------



## Yanxley (1. Dezember 2007)

Hab nich alle angeschaut.. sry wenns schon gepostet wurde, aber das is mein favorit:
>>klick mich<<
mfg


----------



## Kizna (1. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk555z2P55Q

Ganz klare Sache es gibt wenige Dinge in den letzten 2 Jahren auf Youtube die an die geschmacklosigkeit und Sinnfreien Witze rankommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Rodney McKay in Aktion!


----------



## Lambiii (2. Dezember 2007)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gfy1B-1elak omg das ist so geil xDDD das ganz zeug von Comdey Street


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Yoda ruft beim Altersheim an.


----------



## Piloria (2. Dezember 2007)

das find ich immer wieder cool und es baut einen auf,wenn man mal schlecht drauf ist  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hahaha-baby


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Dezember 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=d3g_o2Y7GwM

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_OmuBUUcA2M

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4nRNYG_xM2U

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FQwQ4rSth4w

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bXLvrfu-CUo

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vddAowVLV7E

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hepuOVbKY2s

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DBEo1XzwpQ8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3OznCKS5Wv8

9 stück auf ein mal muahaha


----------



## Piloria (3. Dezember 2007)

El schrieb:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=LbcukNZLnws&feature=related
> 
> omg der kerl tut mir so leid
> 
> ...




woah der kann einem echt leid tun.klar darf man bei sowas nich lachen,aber er hat halt mal die beherrschung verloren,dass dies das ende seiner tv-karriere war...klar.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

Piloria schrieb:


> woah der kann einem echt leid tun.klar darf man bei sowas nich lachen,aber er hat halt mal die beherrschung verloren,dass dies das ende seiner tv-karriere war...klar.



Das ist eine Sketchshow, das ist alles gespielt, wie wärs mit Kommentare lesen?^^


----------



## Thoor (3. Dezember 2007)

Zomfg mein neuer Liebling XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrI8GGG7YpM


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> Zomfg mein neuer Liebling XD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrI8GGG7YpM



"Sack! Eiterbeutel!" xD


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2704976 - /rofl


----------



## Asakhan (4. Dezember 2007)

Ja moin^^ ich finde die alle ganz geil aber mein favorit ist eindeutig der hier :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYJ-VU5rx9U

ist irgendwie voll geil^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aso und wie kriege ich hin das man sieht dieses bild auf welchem server ich spiele und sO??


----------



## Thoor (4. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDgQvCcX_38...feature=related

der ist auch geil und der rechts mit Nicolas Gage


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

Das hier und das hier! This is WoW!


----------



## Schurkissimo (8. Dezember 2007)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gPutYwiiE0o
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wy4sxiAn-9E&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yYpG938CNZ8&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mwC08cDeSzg&...feature=related

Find die einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMPl_B7cWQU...feature=related


----------



## Zorkal (8. Dezember 2007)

Bloc Party-Helicopter Live 
Top 10 -Aggresionen und PCs


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBVmfIUR1DA

Sry wenn das schon mal wer gepostet hat...


----------



## Lakron (17. Dezember 2007)

Die beschte Bäänd überhaupt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO-0Uyme9t8

von der gleichen Bänd:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2EE511FWsQ


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

ey jungz!

kennt ihr die ?

Oma  Helga


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Das Orginal!


----------



## Monyesak (18. Dezember 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=69nr39nOmxY

ahah xD der große blaue bär


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Januar 2008)

*Thread rauskram*


----------



## Lurock (1. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *Thread rauskram*


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ROFL, wie geil ist das denn?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. Januar 2008)

LOL

das ist ja mal fies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Januar 2008)

Nochmal ein Video vom gleichen Macher.


----------



## Veragron (2. Januar 2008)

Okay, one that's Star Trek. And two, it's ridiculous. 

Tante Edith setzt euch noch ein Video der Sparte Star Trek/Stargate vor, diesmal jedoch mit kranker Musik. Aber irgendwie passt die. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DypnUhz5qQ

weil
geile mucke
wichtige message
und irgendwo bin ich da theoretisch auch zu sehn


----------



## Besieger (3. Januar 2008)

Boah junge hör ma auf dein Linksradikalen Bullshit hier zu vebreiten. Was dein hässlicher Sozialismus bringt  hat man ja an der DDR gesehn und sieht man an China (LINK. I) und Venezuela. Wir brauchen in dem Land hier weder Linksradikale noch irgendwelche Nazis.

Eric Clapton - Cocaine die beste Version wie ich finde


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Januar 2008)

> Boah junge hör ma auf dein Linksradikalen Bullshit hier zu vebreiten


nö
http://youtube.com/watch?v=v2H8FtlrzCI



> Was dein hässlicher Sozialismus bringt hat man ja an der DDR gesehn und sieht man an China (LINK. I) und Venezuela.


was sich da sozialismus/kommunisnus nannte (ddr) / nennt (china) hat außer dem namen nicht viel mit der idee des sozialismus/kommunismus gemein
was da passiert ist und immer noch passiert war/ist das werk von irgendwelchen durchgedrehten arschlöchern die alles getan haben/tun damit sie ihre macht nicht verliern
sozialismus und demokratie schließen sich alles andere als aus!
was mit venezuela ist werden wir noch sehen. dort sind einige schritte in die richtige richtung gemacht worden allerdings auch einige in die falsche



> Wir brauchen in dem Land hier weder Linksradikale noch irgendwelche Nazis.


da haste fast ein wahres wort gesprochn nur das mit den linksradikalen muss raus


----------



## Frozenundead (3. Januar 2008)

Naja ich hab mehrer Youtube Lieblinge und die Meisten von Skit Sketch (falls euch das was sagt)
Skit Sketch-Bacon ft. Emine a.k.a. Slim Fast - Schmeckt net 
Skit Sketch - Bacon ft. Snupp Dogg - Drück mit Kraft zu
Die beiden sind echt Klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Den Rest könnt ihr euch ja rechts aus den ähnlichen Videos raussuchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das hier kennt jeder muss aber sein. ^.^
Wanna Buy A Ghost?


----------



## Snowrain (4. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *Thread rauskram*


SO GEIL

*MRS CLAUSE HA GOT IT GOING ON*

Das lied macht mich souw happy___!


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Januar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8yBBWuf9Lk

Katze in der Fensterbank


----------



## Besieger (4. Januar 2008)

naja bitte dann müssen wir eben nach hitler en zweites ma auf die schnauze falln dass auch der letzte depp mitkriegt dass Sozialismus und alles was dahinter kommt nie eine Lösung sein darf.



> was mit venezuela ist werden wir noch sehen. dort sind einige schritte in die richtige richtung gemacht worden...



aso welche schritte denn? Gleischaltung der Presse bzw der Medien? Verbot von politischer Opposition?


----------



## Lurock (4. Januar 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> naja bitte dann müssen wir eben nach hitler en zweites ma auf die schnauze falln dass auch der letzte depp mitkriegt dass Sozialismus und alles was dahinter kommt nie eine Lösung sein darf.
> aso welche schritte denn? Gleischaltung der Presse bzw der Medien? Verbot von politischer Opposition?


Haaa, jezz darf ich auch mal!
|
|
|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (5. Januar 2008)

MC Basstard präsentiert HorrorKore


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5fglvS_uSQ



mein vorbild ^^


----------



## Carped (5. Januar 2008)

Ok dann will ich auch ma was posten,

is zwar nichts lustiges oder anderes, aber es ist echt geil, bzw. ich finde ihn Klasse.

Tay Zonday

Echt Klasse.

Edit: Wenn man bedenkt das er ein Teenager ist, DIE STIMME !!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Januar 2008)

Der Anfang ist einfach herrlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (5. Januar 2008)

Im alufen machen sie des, des regt mich ja noch am meisten auf! 

Ich wöcht echt ma wissen WER das war!^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Die Hard 4.0 auf schwäbisch. Der letzte Satz kommt am geilsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, das war hier schon. ^^

EDIT: Ups, geändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

LOL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Apropo kacken:


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Eine extrem aggressive Katze haben wir hier:


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. Januar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2rZxCrb7iU

Fragt nicht wieso...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Besser als das Original! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 5.000.000+ Views beweisen das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Januar 2008)

Da hätt ich mich doch beinahe bepiselt vor Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :


----------



## Lurock (13. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Da hätt ich mich doch beinahe bepiselt vor Lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rofl, ich hab mich kaputt gelacht!


----------



## Veragron (13. Januar 2008)

Wer Stargate kennt, wird das hier besonders verstehen...


----------



## Lonith (13. Januar 2008)

mein eindeutiger youtube fav

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VV6In1K8zKk


----------



## Muckibart (13. Januar 2008)

Das find ich genial ^^  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LQSoMakoIU


----------



## Thrawns (14. Januar 2008)




----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)




----------



## Terriom (14. Januar 2008)

Das hier ist mein absoluter Favourit:
Viel Spaß mit "Das Oma Problem" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=P7eR8CWEDkU


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ROFL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Oh Mann, was ein armer Nerd...
Ich hab halt schon den Vorteil, dass ich neuerdings entweder Husten/Schnupfen oder extreme Anfälle von Stimmbruch hab. Da ist das dann nicht _ganz so_ schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Das mit den Omas is ja mal übel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: "Massiver Missbrauch von Häkelgarn..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

"..und dann stehen die Omas, direkt am Schulgelände
und verteilen an die armen Schüler Plätzchen und Früchtetee,
sogar an 5. Klässler! Sie kennen überhaupt keine Hemmungen
mehr...."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann nicht mehr.... *nach luft ring*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Jo! *rofl*


----------



## bma (16. Januar 2008)

Wer auf BEATBOXEN steht:  

Youtube---->Robeat
Youtube---->Roxorloops
Youtube---->Mando  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. Januar 2008)

grade im gildenforum aufgetaucht^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> grade im gildenforum aufgetaucht^^




und ich weis jetzt wiso ich keine mänlichen nachtelfen mag ;D
zu geil ^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß ich hätte meinen Beitrag einfch nur editieren brauchen da ich aber möchte das möglichst viele diese Video sich einmal anschauen schreib ich es nun in einen neuen Beitrag.

Hier ist es einfach mal genießen.

PS:Sie haben Recht damit was sie sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Jácks (19. Januar 2008)

kenn ich schon,der ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

kennt ihr das ?


----------



## Lurock (19. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> kennt ihr das ?


Looooooooool, die Oma ist ja geil!


----------



## Vexoka (20. Januar 2008)

SOOOO jetzt kommt das geilste überhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-73...h&plindex=0

Ach und macht die boxen schön laut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (20. Januar 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> SOOOO jetzt kommt das geilste überhaupt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja- hab schon mehr gelacht, vor allem über nicht behinderte menschen


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Januar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kXOg23pGeA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go

einfach zum totlachen ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> SOOOO jetzt kommt das geilste überhaupt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Absolut sinnlos. Da kann man höchstens lachen, wenn man gern über Idioten lacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Januar 2008)

Mein Youtube-Liebling ist wohl das hier


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Ach wie langweilig, da passiert ja garnichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaziki (23. Januar 2008)




----------



## kintaroohe (23. Januar 2008)

Das Jesus Video  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=3KiAvmzcZbg


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (23. Januar 2008)

Dinge die einfach nur zum Kotzen sind

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vhi5F3_cPj0&...feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X8iztY-U9lQ


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2008)

Ich finde die zum schreihen 
Schau mier in die augen

obwohl mier immer schlecht wierd


----------



## Siu (23. Januar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8QAeoFdM5g - Einfach TOP.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkCNJRfSZBU - Alt, aber legendär

Und dann noch ein paar Sachen von Nyhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ni Hao - a Gold Famers Story z.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)




----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2008)

wie mache ich das um das video so rein zu stellen??


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> wie mache ich das um das video so rein zu stellen??


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;hl=Profielen


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2008)

Test


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Test


Klappt wohl net, was hast du denn eingegeben?


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2008)

wie du es beschrieben hast glaube ich zumindenst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> wie du es beschrieben hast glaube ich zumindenst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast hier die Adresse:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j8bUs0eqHYY

Daraus nimmst du die Buchstaben und Ziffern hinter dem "=",
das wären hier:

j8bUs0eqHYY

Diese wiederum fügst du in Folgendes ein:

"["youtube] j8bUs0eqHYY [/youtube"]"

Nur *ohne* die Anführungszeichen!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)




----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2008)

Edit:juhu entlich geht es


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2008)

hier mal meine ich peil das ned mit dem als vid reinsetzten aber so müssts auch gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier mal meine lieblingsvids (ich werd noch welche dazuposten)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=D1TdbIn_VbQ                                Kleiner Junge tanzt zu Hardstyle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw_uvBN4kqE                           Dat is Gitarre spielen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4TyqYsC26g                             Thats the world of warcraft that you play
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UepnKte98jA...feature=related     Sex mit Cousine XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno                             Vista install in 2 minutes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fnkjnRPOOc                              Hellsing Intro DE
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lI7SLSIWHNE                                 WoW Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REXzIffSOLw...feature=related      Bleach - Never too late


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Februar 2008)

Hier ist der 7-Seiten-Thread. Da sind auch ein paar geniale bei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoby (12. Februar 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_WxAiUVbWdY&feature=related

Das Video is so geil xD

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dSGCF8ts6FE 

das nicht zu vergessen^^


----------



## prohead (13. Februar 2008)

Mein Fav  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (13. Februar 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mw_uvBN4kqE                           Dat is Gitarre spielen



Jo, Andy Mckee hats wirklich raus. 11 millionen views sprechen für sich^^

Hier einer meiner Youtube Lieblinge. Gibt mehrere Teile davon, hab aber keine Lust hier alle zu posten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Ich kann diese Musik zwar nicht leiden und Kinder genauso wenig, aber der Kleine ist Hammer. xD


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

find ich sehr nice die performance


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> find ich sehr nice die performance


Der Affe am Mikro macht mir Angst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der Affe am Mikro macht mir Angst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keine angst der is nich immer so
das sind nur die drogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Das ist doch keine "gute Performance". 

Rammstein macht ne gute Performance. 

Aber das? Ne, ne...


----------



## Deodorand (14. Februar 2008)

alle die die deutsche bahn nicht mögen werden begeistert sein      http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lEF1XbNzbbk


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Verpiss dich endlich in dein Loch mit diesem dummen Video! Kann ja nicht wahr sein... -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2008)

XD


----------



## Incontemtio (31. Mai 2008)

Besieger schrieb:


> VIRALES MARKETING



Kenn ich aus dem offiziellen Forum ist wirklich genial.


----------



## luXz (31. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ3lmxxN2kI

ja? ja!


----------



## Theroas (31. Mai 2008)

Alexander Marcus - Papaya

Ein großer Interpret.


----------



## Salvdore (1. Juni 2008)

Da drüber kann ich mir jedesmal den Arsch ablachen .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfrzzVGcMFw

naja am Anfang ises nich so lustig aber am Ende ^^

/ edit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk...feature=related 

sehr Lustig ... aber kennt man glaub ich

mfg Salvdore


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2008)

Die beste Stelle ist das mit dem System Ja? Ja!


----------



## Jácks (1. Juni 2008)

Ich finde das immernoch am geilsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juni 2008)

wie kann das nur so lustig sein
haha pinguin hahaha .. kiddis 4tl


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juni 2008)

Deodorand schrieb:


> alle die die deutsche bahn nicht mögen werden begeistert sein      http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lEF1XbNzbbk



geht nimma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie kann das nur so lustig sein
> haha pinguin hahaha .. kiddis 4tl


Ja die Vorstellung ist doch mal geil,dass da drei Kinder ins Pinguingehege steigen und sich n Pinguin krallen und in den Rucksack packen XD


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)




----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taras (2. Juni 2008)

Mario Theater
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=dvo67KvlWWA


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

LOL is ja geil xD

noch was zum Thema Mario


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

*Lach* xD


----------



## QcK (2. Juni 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5im0Ssyyus chaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faith_sfx (2. Juni 2008)

Ist nix lustiges , aber es zeigt mal was man alles mit seinen mund kehlkopf etc machen kann^^


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

*lach*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> *lach*



Soooo gefakt. xD


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (3. Juni 2008)

Jaaa, aber trotzdem luschtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (8. Juni 2008)

Für alle Nostalgiker unter euch das neueste von Eric W. Schwartz


Wem der Name Eric Schwartz nichts sagt: Er ist ein Künstler, der schon vor 20 Jahren kleine Animationsfilme ausschließlich auf Amiga-Rechnern erstellt hat. Die Filme sind für heutige Verhältnisse nichts besonderes, aber zu einer Zeit, als PC mit 200 Mhz, 16 MB RAM und bestenfalls einer Hercules Grafikkarte ausgestattet waren, fast einer Sensation gleich kamen. 

Als Beispiel einer seiner populärsten Schöpfungen Amy the Squirrel


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

hier meins

Achmed the dead Terrorist - wer ihn nicht kennt hat was verpasst

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go

naja guckt mal rein


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> *lach*



waTf?

wasn das für looser xD lan party ohne alk oder ner shisha in der mitte tse xd


----------



## Topperharly (8. Juni 2008)

Guest House Paradiso

part1 leider is die tonspur a weng daneben aber is nur bei dem teil so
part2
part3
part4
part5
part6
part7
part8
part9

wenn man über die leider etwas verzogene tonspur im part1 hinwegsehen kann, sieht man eine wirklich bitterböse britische kömödie. (der film ist auf englisch) aber wer shawn of the dead und hot fuzz gesehen hat und kustig fand ist das ein absoluter tipp!!!!!!!!


----------



## B1-66ER (8. Juni 2008)

Hier mal meine Lieblinge, sozusagen meine Top-Ten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fLW3OiH8OQ ... das Lied dazu gefällt mir und wer kann mir verraten, wo bei 0:58 der LKW herkommt?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL-uL2M3xvM...feature=related ... einfach zum träumen.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_OmuBUUcA2M ... ich finds lustig.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/133533/Huch_erschrocken ... zwar kein YouTube Video, find ich trotzdem extrems witzig.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQLt1jUHQc8 ... das mutierte Rattenmonster, zum Schreien komisch.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxgEJEl_ruU...feature=related ... Bigfoot.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynVNnwfj4og ... SIE sind unter uns.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxwHITDZXAU...feature=related ... man achte auf den Hintergrund.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZmDWltBziM...feature=related ... Beer, beer, beer.

und das beste kommt zum Schluß:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-LJqPCF25Y ... keine Ahnung ob Fake oder echt, jedenfalls Finger weg vom Alkohol.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

B1-66ER schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Lieblinge, sozusagen meine Top-Ten:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxwHITDZXAU...feature=related ... man achte auf den Hintergrund.
> ...


oh man bin ich beim ersten abgebrochen und die andern 2 sind auch geil


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (10. Juni 2008)




----------



## Snuff (10. Juni 2008)




----------



## Tan (10. Juni 2008)

*Nr. 1*


_1. Teil_



_2. Teil_




Nr. 2

Nr. 3


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Juni 2008)

Also wenn Böen sowas wirklich können...


----------



## Elekelaeiset (14. Juni 2008)

Meine absoluten Lieblingsvideos auf youtube sind die college saga teile:
College Saga Pt. 1
College Saga Pt. 2
College saga Pt. 3
College saga Pt. 4

Zwar schon Asbach aber immer wieder herrlich^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und DAS Black Metal Musikvideo schlechthin:
Immortal - Call of the wintermoon
 *bösguckendhinterBaumhervorspring*


----------



## Lurock (14. Juni 2008)

Der beste Song überhaupt:
Burzum - Lost Wisdom


----------



## Elekelaeiset (14. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der beste Song überhaupt:
> Burzum - Lost Wisdom



Burzum sind ja klasse, keine Frage, aber das Video find ich dann doch eher etwas mau^^
Da pfeif ich mir lieber z.B. Opeth - porcelain heart auf Dauerrotation rein.
Oder ein x-beliebiges Tool Video, die sind allesamt großartig


----------



## Rexo (14. Juni 2008)

wie macht man vid´s so rein?da sman niocht auf den link klicken muss

bitte mit genauer beschreibung habs vergessen ^^


----------



## Rexo (14. Juni 2008)

so hier mal meine favoriten

Star wars Kid(fox version)

Afro ninja

Chris crocker,Leave Britney alone

Weezer-Pork and Beans schones vid zu den i-net phanomenen

Dance evolution


sind die knuller find ich


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. Juni 2008)

Also der hats ma drauf ^^

Man beachte : Die Liegestütze am ende! Seh auch die HÄNDE an , omfg !




da ich selbst ein wenig Breakdance , kann ich wirklich bestätigen : Das sieht nicht nur schwer aus , das IST auch schwer!

Ich hab schon viel krasses zeug geseh n ,aber ich glaube nicht , das es jemanden gibt ( mit seinem Style ) der besser ist! 



damit der nachwuchs nicht zukurz kommt!
die ersten 15 seks sind doof , aber dann .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kapoeira vs Muay Thai ! Awsome!


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> wie macht man vid´s so rein?da sman niocht auf den link klicken muss
> 
> bitte mit genauer beschreibung habs vergessen ^^


Du suchst dir das Video bei YouTube.com raus:

Beispiel:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9uK76ZwAXDg

Dann markierst du die Stellen hinter dem "="
bei dem Beispiel wären das: 9uK76ZwAXDg

Das setzt du dann in den folgenden Code ein:


```
[youtube]9uK76ZwAXDg[/youtube]
```


----------



## jaskull (15. Juni 2008)

Also mein Liebling ist natürlich von mir selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja wo die liebe hinfällt^^


----------



## Elekelaeiset (16. Juni 2008)

Das nenn ich mal ein durchgeknalltes Musikvideo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiß jemand was das für eine Musikrichtung sein soll? Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das jemand so etwas freiwillig hört, mit Video ist es ja noch lustig anzuschauen...
edit: ich muß gestehen nach mehrmaligem hören find ich´s gar nicht mehr soo schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





"then satan flew into his room and punched him in the chest"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (16. Juni 2008)

*Das*


----------



## Bewl (16. Juni 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uVzL0pIJ180

zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (16. Juni 2008)

Voll krank!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (16. Juni 2008)

Wer nichts zu tun hat, kommt auf solche Ideen lol ... Boah Hilfe.. Ich hab das nach ner guten Minute wieder ausgemacht xD


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (16. Juni 2008)

find das wesentlich besser ^^


----------



## RAV88 (17. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon gepostet wurde wenn ja tut es mir leid 


einfach funny



xD


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2008)

einfach genial

Geil

edit:hier noch einer find so was einfach unglaublich ich hange seit 1 jahr an dem dingBOA!!


----------



## Alpax (17. Juni 2008)

The schrieb:


> Also das ist mein Liebling:
> 
> Die Wunderharke 5000
> 
> ...



Die Wunderharke .. göttlich !!!


----------



## Arahan20 (17. Juni 2008)

Hier mein YouTube Liebling XD der Typ is doch ma voll Banane  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Idiot Jumps against wall


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2008)

xD der hat einen an der klatsche


----------



## Deanne (17. Juni 2008)

Todesfalle Haushalt


----------



## Crothar (18. Juni 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lznKH6LywAY&feature=related ...iigs


die videos von 9live sind auch funny


----------



## Vanía (18. Juni 2008)

Ka, obs das schon gab:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fEhoBOyfK2w


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. Juni 2008)

Momentan ist mein Liebling immer noch das hier


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Hab ich gestern erst gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

The Legend of geil

Man man, bestimmt schon 10 oder mehr mal gesehen und ich lach mich immer noch kaputt.


----------



## airace (4. Juli 2008)

DAS IST KRANK ......


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

EIne Minderheit findet sie lustig, so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD
Schade dass es nimmer kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2008)

ach dann lösch ich halt alles grmbl-.-


----------



## sceezy (7. Juli 2008)

Weiss nich ob das schon drin ist...schaut euch das ma an...der typ is absolut genial!!!!!
Ich komm aus den tränen garnicht mehr raus...unglaublich!!!


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA&...feature=related

Für alle die ihr herz am rechten fleck haben...das sind momente für die man lebt....


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A
roflmao


----------



## Winn (7. Juli 2008)

This is.... http://youtube.com/watch?v=rZBA0SKmQy8 einfach genial^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=iEWgs6YQR9A
> roflmao


GE-NI-AL


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Juli 2008)

Absolut hammergeiles Lied! *schwärm*


----------



## Bämmel (9. Juli 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rZBA0SKmQy8
Wenns schon gepostet wurde tuts mir Leid ist einfach zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. Juli 2008)

Bämmel schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rZBA0SKmQy8
> Wenns schon gepostet wurde tuts mir Leid ist einfach zu geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gott, wie ich 300 hassen gelernt habe...


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

Nr. 1

Nr. 2

Nr. 3

Nun meine restlichen^^

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uasik6UxpMw

Kleiner Hai Remix 2(zwar ne dumme tussi die des gemacht hat aber der remix is genial^^)

Und ich glaub des werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch noch zulegen müssen dann wenn es kommt^^

des wars von mir viel spaß^^

----------------
Now playing: Theme - James Bond - A view to Kill
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Tyro (10. Juli 2008)

Hier einer meiner Lieblinge:

Bullet for my Valentine spielen im Backstage Bereich von Rock am Ring 2008 ein sehr amüsantes Cover von Metallicas Creeping Death:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx045rqVTIo...feature=related

Ich finds einfach genial!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Dragim (10. Juli 2008)

einfach derbst geil, mein lieblingsvideo xD

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fHUcV7bSFFk


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meiner: http://youtube.com/watch?v=MugQDD2FcKQ


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0VZLjXYbv7Q


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)




----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)




----------



## Destilatus (11. Juli 2008)




----------



## 69Anel69 (11. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iuinbLUWCKE


----------



## 67anel67 (11. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hab leider keins


----------



## Guibärchen (11. Juli 2008)

wow bringt mich zu Youtube... Youtube macht mich zum Subway to Sally fan!
ergo WoW machte mich zum Subway to Sally Fan xD

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RkE2Epj_frg

obwohl der Videoersteller die Metapher weißes Kleid net umgesetzt hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit nem Kleidungsstück hatt das nix zu tun!


----------



## Splitterzelle (11. Juli 2008)

dieses Video ist recht amüsant http://youtube.com/watch?v=BcQ7RkyBoBc


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2008)

so leute hier mal wiedern bayrischer hammer was musik betrifft

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TJG7tIiLpq4


----------



## warmaster1 (19. Juli 2008)

Auch wenns komisch wirkt,, seht es bis zu ende an dann lacht ihr auch ;D

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-CTU7uVSaJ0&feature=related


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk
made my day XD


----------



## iReap (19. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTxHJMM6hHE...feature=related

Gameboysüchtig


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Juli 2008)




----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

Dieses Video ist so endgeil XDDD MAMAAAA 

Hammer find ich auch die beiden:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=yYoFS_BLH-s

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GuMMfgWhm3g

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Serran (20. Juli 2008)

warmaster1 schrieb:


> Auch wenns komisch wirkt,, seht es bis zu ende an dann lacht ihr auch ;D
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-CTU7uVSaJ0&feature=related



Sry , aber kapier ich nicht.


----------



## Leigh (20. Juli 2008)

Moonboy.


----------



## Serran (25. Juli 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nIKhW2vhpXA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nIKhW2vhpXA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nIKhW2vhpXA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nIKhW2vhpXA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Joar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juli 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nIKhW2vhpXA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nIKhW2vhpXA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>




Da kann ich VölligBuffed nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lio0YbTi87g


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juli 2008)

Leigh schrieb:


> Moonboy.


Des Kind is unglaublich Oo


----------



## prontopronto (26. Juli 2008)

Lustiges Best of Insurgents getting wasted!


----------



## Lillyan (26. Juli 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lio0YbTi87g


Hehe, den hab ich heute noch subscribed (sagt man das so? hört sich komisch an.... ). Der hat serh sehr viele schöne Lieder. Nach Lisa Lavie oder Marie Digby suchen lohnt sich auch immer wieder...


----------



## Tan (26. Juli 2008)




----------



## Squarg (27. Juli 2008)

Obwohl ich Alli bin mein absoluter Favorit:

--------------> Thralls Crib <--------------


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Juli 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Obwohl ich Alli bin mein absoluter Favorit:
> 
> --------------> Thralls Crib <--------------



Yeah, *rofl* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

juhu.. genau mein fred  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD

also erstmal:

Auuuuuua (total gestellt)

dann hätt ich noch:

Deutschländer

und mein lieblingslied xD:

Bratmaxe -träller-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bubabeatmann (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffedforum,
ich habe diesen Link geschickt bekommen http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ3lmxxN2kI 
ich fand es so toll, dass ich mir zur aufgabe gemacht habe es ein wenig bekannter zu machen, wer weiss vll wird es ja so bekannt, dass es auch auf MTV läuft oder zumindest von Jamba geklaut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wenn ihr es auch so toll findet schickt es euren Freunden oder sonstwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg bubabeatmann


----------



## Razyl (29. Juli 2008)

OH MEIN GOTT, wie schrecklich


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

YOUTUBELIEBLINGE da gibts nen threat

danke lieber mod!


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

so Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (29. Juli 2008)

> so Geil happy.gif



ach mann das wollte ich posten! ^^

naja auch geil:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lp_PIjc2ga4


----------



## Klunker (29. Juli 2008)

That's future 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Transformer Eule^^


Boah wie genial *lach*


----------



## Littleheroe (29. Juli 2008)

Ist das normal, dass man das Vid mit dem Hund in Endlosschlaufe anschauen will?


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> Ist das normal, dass man das Vid mit dem Hund in Endlosschlaufe anschauen will?




Jap, tu ich auch..da ssit zu genial mit der Musik^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

extra für LoD^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juli 2008)




----------



## Qonix (30. Juli 2008)

Also der letzte Versuch sieht aus wie wenn eine Armee von Untoter aufersteht.


----------



## Melih (30. Juli 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peFbY5DPa20...feature=related


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. Juli 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peFbY5DPa20...feature=related



Ich find das geiler:



xD


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

o-m-g...die katze hat probleme...die müssen ziemlich tief sitzen...die sollte mal merh gras fressen^^


----------



## Alanium (30. Juli 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk&feature=related

Ich find' das soo geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (30. Juli 2008)

Wenn wir schon bei gestörten Tieren sind


und das hier läuft bei mir grad jede Stunde, nächstes Jahr wird Weihnachten im März gefeiert.


----------



## Mr.Igi (31. Juli 2008)

Das ist auch sehr geil ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTEWXu4oPf4


----------



## Lurock (31. Juli 2008)




----------



## Alakarih (31. Juli 2008)

Weiß nicht obs schon hier drin ist aber das ist einer meiner Favoriten. 




Auch sehr geil ^^



Der ist einfach Kult, schaut mal seine anderen Vids an ^^


----------



## Qonix (31. Juli 2008)

Otto ist einfach genial.


----------



## Klunker (31. Juli 2008)

Katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badwitch22 (31. Juli 2008)

das video kann auch nur vom ausländer sein ! lol :  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=s4UPsST3x4A 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seufernator (31. Juli 2008)

Bush Condi and Hu, einfach köstlich:


----------



## lollercoaster (1. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE   Jede Zelle ist glücklich 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faRlFsYmkeY...feature=related          Homers Evolution
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0eEFQSZVL8c&...feature=related    Tv total


----------



## Ichselbstenst (5. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jgdrL0Bl_YY 
Wer schaft nicht zu lachen kricht nen Keks


----------



## Rodney (5. August 2008)

Keks bitte - die kannte ich alle schon^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. August 2008)

Ichselbstenst schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jgdrL0Bl_YY
> Wer schaft nicht zu lachen kricht nen Keks



Bei dem Schild "Survivors will be shot again" musste ich wirklich lachen. Der Rest ist ziemlich lahm.


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

*keks haben will*

wer bei dem vid net lacht bekommt wirklich en keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ok wenigstens schmunzeln =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> *keks haben will*
> 
> wer bei dem vid net lacht bekommt wirklich en keks
> 
> ...




Ich bekomm nen Keks... ne... 2 Kekse weil du meine Zeit vergeudet hast!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich bekomm nen Keks... ne... 2 Kekse weil du meine Zeit vergeudet hast!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier haste en bunny mit nem pancake druf...musste nur noch braten.


----------



## Mondryx (5. August 2008)

Der ist ist vielleicht pöse...


----------



## Perkone (6. August 2008)

The schrieb:


> Also das ist mein Liebling:
> 
> Die Wunderharke 5000
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA OMG XD !!! Wenn ich nich grad neben nem Kollegen sitzen würd hier inner Arbeit würd ich mich sowas von weglachen HAHAHA selten sowas geiles gesehn xD
Danke man, made my day xD


----------



## Huntermoon (6. August 2008)

Kitty Cat Dance


----------



## Vakeros (6. August 2008)

für mein video muss man vorher noch ein andered video gesehn haben:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzxcKxCyaQo

das is übrigens nicht mein lieblingsvideo im gegenteil

und das passiert wenn die auf nem Rock Festival auftreten:

EDIT:die haben zwischen Slipknow und Rage Agains The Machine gespielt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hnxies4Wtk


----------



## PlutoII (6. August 2008)

Ichselbstenst schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jgdrL0Bl_YY
> Wer schaft nicht zu lachen kricht nen Keks



bei der Riesentaube konnt ich mich grad noch zusammenreißen abder des schild hat mir dann den rest gegeben^^

@Klunker: Keks her^^ Katzen sind nich lustig ...


----------



## Vakeros (6. August 2008)

Klunker mir schuldest du auch nen Keks
GIVETEHCOKKIEZPLEAZ


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zJxpY2hF3GY


----------



## Lighthelios (6. August 2008)

Peter Ludolf - Lachanfall:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_FIJUe1rEMQ

30 Second Video:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BZP1rYjoBgI

Romales vs Boxer (keine Ahnung wieso ich das gut finde xD):
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nGUgrZmehqU


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> extra für LoD^^


warum der scheiß genau für mich??


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum der scheiß genau für mich??




weil du an einem tag mindestens 20 mal spank it gesagt ahst -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

so jetzt mal meine youtubelinks


was zum lachen (ohne Video)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VUj4UQ1swnA&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lbtYwmwtnYQ
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eqBPM3_xrSo&NR=1
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7_3Z_JoJUI&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NnM7j2JmsfU&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UepnKte98jA&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk


Videos auch zum lachen
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TcXJuImXGNk&...feature=related


lustig Musik Vids
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gJX2WncYiv0&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bGLILw3Wkb4&...feature=related


Musik Vids
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DhptP8j-t-M
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NewEBRKFwXg < nur für harte^^
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6xl-EqHMMzE < für die die noch gerne deutsche texte hören
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ByMp2975TIo < das is noch politisch
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CDNWu0CV9Ro
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R5-k6OGgKto&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=D1TdbIn_VbQ < unbedingt gucken!!!!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=p9WxYPVoXgM&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2e4eQ9AiUPI&...feature=related
http://www.clip-tube.com/hosted/media/99-w...r-boobs,463.php
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/211678/Six_Fee...lt;<<< PFLICHT!!!! (die geilsten Dreads auf Erden)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uW5G8hRWHF8
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MgkkdiPPNo8

rein theoretisch hät ich noch mehr also das is mal die erste seite meiner favouriten gewesen


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> weil du an einem tag mindestens 20 mal spank it gesagt ahst -.-


da bei müsste das eigendlich heißen *SPANK HER*

hier noch ein schmankerl
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0WWu9HSrb3E&NR=1


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

fix ma den einen link. ich will dreads sehen und keine möpse verdammt!

dankeee


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fix ma den einen link. ich will dreads sehen und keine möpse verdammt!


tschuldige is gefixed

aber möpse ham doch au was^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Riesentrolli was si jetzt sind das geile Dreads oder nicht?


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tschuldige is gefixed
> 
> aber möpse ham doch au was^^


hmm die nich^^


geht schon. solange sonny von p.o.d. seine dreads noch hatte, hätte ich gesagt das sind die geilsten aber er hat sie ja abgeschnitten -__-


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hmm die nich^^


wtf giev bessere


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wtf giev bessere


habsch kein foto von^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> habsch kein foto von^^


Name des Herren/der Frau oder Band oder sonstwas

youtubelink oder myvideo oder sonstwas


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Name des Herren/der Frau oder Band oder sonstwas
> 
> youtubelink oder myvideo oder sonstwas


wirds davon net geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wirds davon net geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jetzt sag doch einfach verdammt nochmal oder gib zu das du lügst wer oder was hat geilere Dreads


----------



## Alpax (6. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlcqWQVVuU ... omg die slowmos ... wie endgeil


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlcqWQVVuU ... omg die slowmos ... wie endgeil


die Sigi haut mich um XD

edit: NINTENDO SIXTY FOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUR!!!!!EINSEINSEINSDRÖLF


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

NIEMAND hat geilere Dreads als Chris Barnes


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt sag doch einfach verdammt nochmal oder gib zu das du lügst wer oder was hat geilere Dreads


geilere dreads: der sänger hier http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2M6yyZQx08A http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ga1lJl6ymoY&...feature=related
zu den titten: die wirst du nie zu gesicht bekommen. und du wirst sie wohl auch nich besser finden. aber ich schon

@ Alpax: zu geil^^


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> geilere dreads: der sänger hier http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2M6yyZQx08A http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ga1lJl6ymoY&...feature=related
> zu den titten: die wirst du nie zu gesicht bekommen. und du wirst sie wohl auch nich besser finden. aber ich schon
> 
> @ Alpax: zu geil^^


naja so geil sind die jetzt nicht, diese Dreadlöckchen^^ und P.O.D ROCKZ!!!!

P.O.D - Alive is so geil

edit: naja ok so schlecht sind die Dreads nicht aber die von Chris sind GOILER


----------



## riesentrolli (6. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja so geil sind die jetzt nicht, diese Dreadlöckchen^^ und P.O.D ROCKZ!!!!
> 
> P.O.D - Alive is so geil


sooo geil http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wXIvEp93N6c&...feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> sooo geil http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wXIvEp93N6c&...feature=related


allerdings


----------



## mccord (6. August 2008)

http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=339ixMtHrVk
http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=KoQb8vb4blA

http://www.iloveegg.com/egg_english.htm
kein youtube video passt trotzdem hier rein find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

mccord schrieb:


> http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=339ixMtHrVk
> http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=KoQb8vb4blA
> 
> http://www.iloveegg.com/egg_english.htm
> ...


geile scheiße aber der Egg song is n bisschen psycho

wo wir bei psycho sind....

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1i_72iKvbtI


----------



## riesentrolli (7. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hkqqMPPg2VI

genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Für die gebildeten Buffed user ;D
Sogar ein ganzer Film =D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E3oIbO0AWE...feature=related


----------



## Emptybook (7. August 2008)

Ist zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell aber ist dennoch lustig

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MyTWrWxf9GY

luv X3!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Weiß nicht , ob es schon gepostet wurde aber hier:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lPjiLm6_Z0w
Ich hab glaube ich noch nie so sehr gelacht, wie an der stelle an der Olivia sagt "Ist das nicht doch ´n Schwulenclub?" =DD


----------



## iReap (7. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=T9crOh7yRlE

Gymnastik mit Raab


----------



## Urengroll (7. August 2008)




----------



## Traka (7. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LExJ6oN4hUo - mehr als nur einmal Gänsehaut bekommen


----------



## Vakeros (7. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk...feature=related

das beste video auf youtube
einfach anhören und genießen
nicht für kinder geeignet


----------



## Traka (7. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk...feature=related
> 
> das beste video auf youtube
> einfach anhören und genießen
> nicht für kinder geeignet


nunja...witzig find ich da nichts dran, wenn sich jemand seinen Samenstau nur durchs TS entledigen will...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkano (7. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> nunja...witzig find ich da nichts dran, wenn sich jemand seinen Samenstau nur durchs TS entledigen will...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol? was ist daran nicht witzig, das ist das geilste was ich seit langen gehört habe. kannte ich zwar schon, aber lachen kann man immer wieder drüber


----------



## Traka (7. August 2008)

Sicher - gibt hier ja auch welche unter 12 die total drauf abfahren wenn jemand 12min über seinen P*** berichtet und seiner Errektionsstörungen. Sry, bin doppelt so alt  und daher find ichs wohl nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## Vakeros (7. August 2008)

dann lach mal hier drüber:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UepnKte98jA


----------



## Traka (7. August 2008)

*gähn*


----------



## Vakeros (7. August 2008)

schon scheiße wenn man zum lachen in den keller geht oder?


----------



## Traka (8. August 2008)

Schon scheisse wenn man über alles lacht sobald das Wort P*** fällt oder es sich um Sex handelt, oder?


----------



## PlutoII (8. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Schon scheisse wenn man über alles lacht sobald das Wort P*** fällt oder es sich um Sex handelt, oder?



Lol du hast Penis gesagt!!1


----------



## Traka (8. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=epUIRJiYEWo&NR=1


----------



## luXz (8. August 2008)

Ichselbstenst schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jgdrL0Bl_YY
> Wer schaft nicht zu lachen kricht nen Keks



Joa brauch auch n Keks, kannte die meisten pics/gifs schon


n Klassiker :

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lAUIHBAxbXY

einfach göttlich


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6N0x9JVtBU

Leave Britney alone :>


----------



## PlutoII (8. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Joa brauch auch n Keks, kannte die meisten pics/gifs schon
> 
> 
> n Klassiker :
> ...


Danke du hast mein Leben bereichert!


----------



## mccord (9. August 2008)

barack roll!


----------



## Thront (10. August 2008)

ich zu meinem teil mag ja dieses bürschchen.


----------



## Cerni (10. August 2008)

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit über Youtube ne recht geile Band gefunden hab sie dann vor 2 Wochen mal Live auf dem Wacken gesehen . 

Sehr seltsame art Musik zu machen *aber richtig geil* . 

Die machen Metal mit dem Mund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das Lied The Mission hat Ohrwurm Charakter . 

Ich habs Tagelang nicht mehr aus dem Kopf bekommen . Soweit ich weiss Spielen die dieses Jahr auch auf der GIC mal gucken ob ich es nach Leipzig schaffe .


Van Canto Youtube channel


----------



## Emptybook (11. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=oQa76W8gDfY&...feature=related



mfg


----------



## xahsoij (11. August 2008)

Ich will auch ein "Master of the Internet" werden!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEAkChFGhVI


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Selten war Mimmimmi so schön und erhebend wie hier.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A&...feature=related




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

kennt man doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> kennt man doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich noch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das auch nicht:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt8Q7Fsa_Vs

*roll*

Bimmbamm


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

doch ich dachte das wäre DAS Mimmimmi Video.
Deswegen war ich so erfreut über Ode an die Freude, das finde ich viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLUEYE (13. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pDJM8OdJJxk

Das ist toll.


----------



## Serran (13. August 2008)

Ich find das rsehr gut , weil ich mich sowieso für die Sachen in WoW interessiere , die für Spieler nicht zugänglich sind.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VEX8LrXEu8


zum Beispiel Smaragdgrüner Traum.


----------



## BimmBamm (13. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Deswegen war ich so erfreut über Ode an die Freude, das finde ich viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jupp, die Ode gefällt mir auch besser - vor allen Dingen, weil sich Beaker mal wieder so richtig weh tut und meine Lieblings-Säcke das Video bewerten ("Let's watch it again!").

Freunden sinnloser Gewalt an Mensch und Tier und Liebhabern absoluten Schwachsinns empfehle ich natürlich

http://de.youtube.com/results?search_query..._type=&aq=f

Auch Vitalis neueste Kreation kann da problemlos mithalten:

http://www.lobsterfilms.com/bingobongo.htm 

Bimmbamm


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Mein ewiger und immerwährender Dauerfavorit ist der hier:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wkk6NGpng2I

(vermutlich aber bestimmt schon gepostet worden)


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

Hier mal Star Wank

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk7KQ6Z2-cE&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-TmE1x2MjaU&...feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw0Kg1CjAYo&...feature=related

und noch was^^
SChwarzer heißer kaffee
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lAUIHBAxbXY


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hier mal Star Wank
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk7KQ6Z2-cE&...feature=related
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-TmE1x2MjaU&...feature=related
> ...



Kaffe hab ich schon gepostet junge^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Kaffe hab ich schon gepostet junge^^


jo alde schwarzer kaffee is lecker junge


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo alde schwarzer kaffee is lecker junge



Vor allem wenn er schön schwarz ist?

SCHWARZER, Junge!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (18. August 2008)

FING FANG FUNG FONG DAI

das ist der emokiller schlechthin! GUDE LAUNE!


----------



## fosterman (18. August 2008)

Vor kurzem gefunden und angeschaut, wie findet ihrs?


Folge1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8ZSsC0z75w...feature=related



Folge2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBD30YSiiO0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0bdQT_vy5U...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUjg05BbQbc...feature=related


----------



## chiaxoxo (18. August 2008)

ich finde ich klicke da erstmal nicht drauf^^


----------



## chopi (18. August 2008)

Das ist n Youtube link,wieso haste da Angst?
Ich kanns mir nicht ansehn,da auf dem dreckspc hier youtube laggt -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

hallo freunde ich bin peter mafay


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

fosterman schrieb:


> Vor kurzem gefunden und angeschaut, wie findet ihrs?
> 
> 
> Folge1:
> ...


alter ich verreck grad vor lachen das is saugeil XD


Käptn Blaubär kann gut bummsen
das is schön für ihn XD


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

1
2
3
4
5


3 und 4 machen nervenprobleme also aufpassen xD


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> 1
> 2
> 3
> 4
> ...



Lol ganz gyle^^ aber das Emovideo und die simpsons dinger kannte ich bereits^^


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> 1


dazu noch
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3054760/Cindy_...Jenny_xD?p=vs14

das mit ronald mc donald is aber auch geil XD


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4069220/Herr_N...ve_de_vu?p=vs17

Herr Nett von der GEZ


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=uwCzOZV0n7E

Mike Hansen ist Kult!


----------



## Saytan (18. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dazu noch
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3054760/Cindy_...Jenny_xD?p=vs14
> 
> das mit ronald mc donald is aber auch geil XD



Die werbung durfte nie aussgestrahlt werden in deutschland,wurde verboten -.-voll müll


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

LAAAAAAAAAADYS AND GENTELMAN

HIER KOMMEN DIE ZWEI COOLSTEN TYPEN DIE JE ÜBER DEN FERNSEHBILDSCHIRM GEFLIMMERT SIND (nein es ist nicht Capt. Caps und die Shift Crew)

PLS WELCOME THE FUNKY BROTHERS
Kiez-Navi und Wäschesaloon
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wXM405JnVTE

Die kratzt, die beißt und die is mir zu eng!!!!!!!!!!!
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3lYEmLEAFVs&...feature=related



ach ja Flamewars
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mG0_tVKZW5A&...feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

und nohcmal weils so lustig war^^

Der Arische Markt
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CmLhgCzXM-M&...feature=related

Nazi WErbung
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3mEfixORqbU&...feature=related

Der kleine Hitler
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lGMccDGo2wk&...feature=related

Das deutsche Quiz
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nsT45dgxesw&...feature=related

musik gibts beim nächsten mal 

WEGGETRETEN


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und nohcmal weils so lustig war^^
> 
> Der Arische Markt
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CmLhgCzXM-M&...feature=related
> ...


Den kleinen Hitler kenn ich,und ich bin Jüdisch sollte ich jetzt nicht leiber wegrennen?xD


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Den kleinen Hitler kenn ich,und ich bin Jüdisch sollte ich jetzt nicht leiber wegrennen?xD


nicht vor mir aber vorm kleinen hitler schonXD

naja jetzt p0ste ich noch musik^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Musik:

Gustav-Rap
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Widq1uQqxn0&...feature=related

Pumpgun Song
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gj0rk9zLDXE&...feature=related

Heut liegt was in der Luft
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3sQtS4T8KkQ&...feature=related

Planwagen
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=G9E8l5E7ksg&...feature=related

Superperforator
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1gfCbpEEuo0&...feature=related

Traumschiff singt
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HPo4tT7QGE8&...feature=related


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nicht vor mir aber vorm kleinen hitler schonXD
> 
> naja jetzt p0ste ich noch musik^^


faschisten mukke?xD need


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> faschisten mukke?xD need


XD die könnte ich auch posten aber am besten nicht hier und jetzt hör lieber auf is ja OT sonst coomt carcharot und droht mit bann


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

ach ja Alle 3 susammen
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NZHmFoU9z_g&...feature=related

PS: wie mache ich das eigendlich das ich Alle zusammen schreibe und wenn man dann draufklickt das wien link is?


----------



## luXz (19. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ach ja Alle 3 susammen
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NZHmFoU9z_g&...feature=related
> 
> PS: wie mache ich das eigendlich das ich Alle zusammen schreibe und wenn man dann draufklickt das wien link is?



Hab ich damals live gesehen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Hab ich damals live gesehen^^


^^ du glückspilz


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OmjYfY0wWg0&...feature=related xd


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

In Chuck out Chuck in Chuck out Chuck
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7nXB3tyEfc0&NR=1


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Käptn Iglu und sein Fischstäbchen
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzDPO7Dvt8U


----------



## luXz (19. August 2008)

Am Anfang denkt man nur langweilige Chuck Norris Witze.... blabla kenn ich 

Aber später lacht man sich irgentwie seinem Verdammten Hoden ab


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Partnerbörse
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DYgZOY2g27w&...feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Am Anfang denkt man nur langweilige Chuck Norris Witze.... blabla kenn ich
> 
> Aber später lacht man sich irgentwie seinem Verdammten Hoden ab


hmm kannte ich schon alle^^


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk


anhören das ist so arsch geil lustig ich kann nicht mehr ich hab ganze cola auf mein desk gespuckt ist aber onch heil xD


----------



## luXz (19. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hmm kannte ich schon alle^^



Ich auch, irgentwie hab ich trotzdem beim ersten derbe den arschabgelacht das ich bauchschmerzen gekriegt hab^^

hab mit paar Kumpels paar Bier getrunken und da ham wir uns das reingezogen^^

Edit: Das mit dem Sack is geil^^ kannte ich aber


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk
> 
> 
> anhören das ist so arsch geil lustig ich kann nicht mehr ich hab ganze cola auf mein desk gespuckt ist aber onch heil xD


zieh dir mal das rein
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=45iV8UILCU4


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. August 2008)




----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

ähh ja genau *verwirrt sei*


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (19. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähh ja genau *verwirrt sei*



Warum? Wenn ich die Zeit vergleiche hast du das Video noch nicht mal gesehen. 
Dieses komische Dreieck in der Mitte kann man anklicken, dann bewegen sich auf magische Weise Bilder.

Ich hoffe jetzt bist du weniger verwirrt.


----------



## Saytan (19. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> zieh dir mal das rein
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=45iV8UILCU4


kannt ich schon^^


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Warum? Wenn ich die Zeit vergleiche hast du das Video noch nicht mal gesehen.
> Dieses komische Dreieck in der Mitte kann man anklicken, dann bewegen sich auf magische Weise Bilder.
> 
> Ich hoffe jetzt bist du weniger verwirrt.


ne mich verwirrt das vid

Bully verarscht knoff hoff
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=h4J34IfW3XE


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Lyrischer ausflug an Arnold Eggerschwarzen (bekannt aus Conan der Barbapapa)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=DtplShxsElQ&...feature=related


----------



## Kamui Shiro (19. August 2008)

arnold yeh GRAZ!!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> arnold yeh GRAZ!!


so schnell kannste das doch gar nich gesehn haben?

ich geh jetzt pennen


----------



## Rednoez (19. August 2008)

OMFG DAS IST TEH BEST VIDEO EVER!!11!!! LOLZ!!!!"§11


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3RJixZ2T04


beste video xD

ist ein remix von der japanischen  mc dolands werbung ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (19. August 2008)

Mein Lieblingsvideo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tScm-eZInBE


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. August 2008)

Die beiden sind göttlich
sie gehören inhaltlich zusammen und um es zu kapieren bitte unbedingt in der richtigen Reihenfolge angucken

erst:  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=h42UeR-f8ZA

und dann http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ1st1Vw2kY&watch_response
viel Spaß


----------



## Salvdore (25. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlWIMN7VTmE...feature=related

schaut euch dass an einfach zu lustig


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=4qiJPZ0Rruc&...feature=related

!!


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xsUhLrt_2Wg

das hier und vor allem

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NoKPi8xtyjA


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2008)

hier meine 3 neuen favouriten^^

erst mal angie und die tokio hotel fans^^ ein echter bringer
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=B-8CWyxKbuQ&...feature=related

Angie die Antwort
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2zWgXp8HF1M&...feature=related

noch ne Antwort auf Angie (da lag ich am boden vor lachen)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EhfZATV7u78&...feature=related

hier kriegt Angie sogar noch n Lied
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KGSCJHy7A3M&...feature=related

dann ist sie kein fan mehr
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=39dhHESNg-A&...feature=related

dann meldet sich adolf
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=f6qOyQUxknQ&...feature=related


----------



## Dotfire (26. August 2008)

WoW:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2...37917&q=PvP
WoW:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=paU_-wS8IlM
meine Pre BC Gilde die leider zerbrach*schnief*
KEIN WoW:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eHuAdVz0Ejg
ist einfach nur Porno,find ich zumindest:-)


----------



## frozenshadow (26. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk&...feature=related

Das absolut beste auf ganz Youtube


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

Dotfire schrieb:


> WoW:
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2...37917&q=PvP
> WoW:
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=paU_-wS8IlM
> ...


das letzte is ja mal imba !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dotfire (26. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk&...feature=related
wurd während dem warten auf den nef respawn ma im TS abgespielt(pre BC^^)
glaub war die angenhmste Respawnpause die wir dort hatten^^
Und jo das letzte von denen die ich gepotst hab is böse imba:-)


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2008)

Da muss ich wohl auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben...

Der erste is ein CS Teamspeak Ausraster, aber soweit ich weiß (zu unrecht) sehr unbekannt, wirklich der schönste den ich je gehört hab ^^ (auch für leute die mit cs nix am hut haben )

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WvVohoXboaA


Und dann noch was ganz anderes, aber immer wieder schön anzusehen: Der beste Elfmeter aller Zeiten!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VpQt2MZG_64

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (27. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdsPN3X39OY


wie geil, wie geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mag sein das nicht alle diesen humor teilen aber ich finds grandios, cartman ftw^^


----------



## derbolzer (27. August 2008)

wer kennt das nicht sein ersters EPIC

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vW2O1tqAY5o


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> wer kennt das nicht sein ersters EPIC
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=vW2O1tqAY5o


Wie geil das am Schluss der Taure ihn K.O. haut und das Epic klaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=QmDR5SrKtt0


----------



## LordofDemons (29. August 2008)

da freut sich das metaler herz
http://z0r.de/?id=203

is zwar nich youtube aber das is son halbvideo

das hier hatn echt guten beat *vor lachen tot umfall*
http://z0r.de/?id=208


----------



## Klunker (29. August 2008)

xD

http://z0r.de/?id=159


----------



## Winn (29. August 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rZBA0SKmQy8

Muss ich dazu noch was sagen?^^


----------



## Tic0 (29. August 2008)

Dann will ich hier auch mal meine Favoriten Posten, die ich letztens gefunden habe.
Sind allerdings auf break.com, aber sollte ja wurscht sein :>

http://www.break.com/index/smells_like_teen_spirit.html
(extrem gute gemachte Musik)

http://www.break.com/index/brand_new_saw_4_trailer.html
(SAW "verarsche" - zu göttlich! - mehrmals ansehen!)

http://www.break.com/index/raccoon-wreaks-...on-kitchen.html
(sweet)

http://www.break.com/index/close-call-with-train.html
(Leben / Tod - manchmal nicht weit voneinander entfernt^^)

http://www.break.com/index/cats-on-a-treadmill.html
(Katzen auf nem Laufband)


So, das wars mal. 

mfG


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. August 2008)

leider auch nicht utube , aber trotzdem funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=40158

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=40228 : das ist mein favourite !

http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=40155 naiz!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=40228 : das ist mein favourite !



Also das mit dem ersten Motorrad sieht wirklich böse aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Winn schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rZBA0SKmQy8
> 
> Muss ich dazu noch was sagen?^^



Das hab ich auf meinem Mp3-Player  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B4SCPVh8Z8
ned das beste, aber immer wieder schön

und ja *seufz*, DAS darf natürlich ned fehlen, auch wenns wohl schon gepostet wurde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gsvJSH7nK0


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

scho wieder doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-gelöscht-


----------



## raselius (30. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5im0Ssyyus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ0Tg76dUcY...feature=related

Charlie the unicorn!


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5im0Ssyyus
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ0Tg76dUcY...feature=related
> 
> Charlie the unicorn!


alter is das krank


----------



## raselius (30. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alter is das krank


 das gehört zu den genialsten (und hirnrissigsten) Sachen die ich je gesehen habe^^

aber RICHTIG krank ist das hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3iOROuTuMA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuCw5k-Lph0


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> das gehört zu den genialsten (und hirnrissigsten) Sachen die ich je gesehen habe^^
> 
> aber RICHTIG krank ist das hier:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3iOROuTuMA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuCw5k-Lph0


wasn das fürn scheiß


----------



## raselius (30. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wasn das fürn scheiß


 ich kann noch nachlegen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=user&v=YhVhcNTT5GQ


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> ich kann noch nachlegen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=user&v=YhVhcNTT5GQ


geht nich


----------



## raselius (30. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> geht nich


doch tuts, du brauchst nur einen youtube acc (der als über 18 jahren angemeldet ist)


----------



## LordofDemons (30. August 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> doch tuts, du brauchst nur einen youtube acc (der als über 18 jahren angemeldet ist)


och ne ich muss mich schon wieder wo anmelden -.-


----------



## ExodiusHC (30. August 2008)

raselius schrieb:


> ich kann noch nachlegen:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=user&v=YhVhcNTT5GQ



lol xD wie geil
Ka was daran lustig ist, aber es komtm so unerwartet *g*



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=U84SqXyhVZ0 jaja south park und so bin halt fanboy, aber da kommen nette inet stars vor.
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy3ZICGFUT4&...feature=related wow video und als eulenbesitzer muss man das kennen *g*
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A die antwort auf jeden nervigen heulthread
So das wars xD


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

Hab ich gerade gefunden. Einfach zu geil.


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade gefunden. Einfach zu geil.





des is wirklich genial gemacht^^



des find ich genial^^


Kommen Erinnerungen hoch^^


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

der Original Track von der tussi is zwar kagge großer mega mist^^


Aber der Remix is echt cool gemacht alleine schon wegen der mukke^^


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

MMhhhhhh...nicht lustig die ärzte sind die beste band der welt

hier mal ein parr von mier



Weird al yankovic



das sind meine lieblinge ^^ also nur ein parr davon
Thriller verarsche

edit:musste jetzt wieder gehen hab noch eins dazu gemacht


----------



## Pc-freak (5. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> des is wirklich genial gemacht^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach ja Die Guten alten Zeiten XD dass waren noch games da giges noch um den spiel spass nicht so wie heute möglichst echte Grafik zu machen ^^


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

das 2 funzt net mehr...das dritte is ja mal endgeil gemacht^^...typisch Mr.Black^^

aja und noch eins von mir^^





das 2te is mein absoluter Liebling^^


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Ach ja Die Guten alten Zeiten XD dass waren noch games da giges noch um den spiel spass nicht so wie heute möglichst echte Grafik zu machen ^^




Jup ein absolut  1000000000000 /sign^^

Und i hab mir eine geholt bei ebay und bin jetzt (wieder) stolzer Besitzer eines SNES sowie SF 2, MK 3, SMW...meine anderen Lieblinge fehlen noch aber wozu gibbet ebay^^


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

habs editiert musste wieder gehen


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

opps falsches forum


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

Ich hab meine immer noch von früher, nur musste ich letztens mal eine paar neue Controler kaufen.

Ach ja, es gab und wird wohl nie bessere Spiele als auf dem SNES geben. Hatte bis jetzt noch bei keinem Spiel das gleich feeling wie beim SNES.


----------



## Amarillo (5. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF-KagTq7qY


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (5. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich hab meine immer noch von früher, nur musste ich letztens mal eine paar neue Controler kaufen.
> 
> Ach ja, es gab und wird wohl nie bessere Spiele als auf dem SNES geben. Hatte bis jetzt noch bei keinem Spiel das gleich feeling wie beim SNES.




/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jupp hab sie auch noch immer - nur finde ich keine noch fast neuwertigen controller zu humanen preisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hachja , was waren das noch für zeiten , wo man die amerikanischen Spiele mit nem Pala adapter eingesteckt hat und einfach drauf losgezockt... zelda , ff , mario , New Horizons , streetfighter , mariokart....und das ganze andere gute zeug...


achja : sorry für offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (6. September 2008)

Bullyparade - Gott sei Dank Mann gibts ne PumpGun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMfLDv4KygY
Bullyparade - Terminator
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq6gxbUT4gc...feature=related
sooooo endgeil xD


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

das is echt lustig meines ist auch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 imba schwizerdutsch go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [topic="0"]was isch los[/topic]


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

das is einer meiner dauerbrenner

Bullyparad - pumpgun


----------



## Saytan (15. September 2008)

RischTiScH GanGsTöR RaPpÖr

-.- mehr sag ich nicht dazu xD


----------



## Kangrim (16. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> RischTiScH GanGsTöR RaPpÖr
> 
> -.- mehr sag ich nicht dazu xD



Oh mein gott da krigt man ja Brechreitz. Imma alz...
Kein wunder das er eine beschissene Kindheit hatte bei der Rechtschreibung.^^

Naja @topic
Otto = Gott
Leider hängt der Ton ein bisschen hinterher
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lZ7Rlf152g...;emb=0&aq=f


----------



## Karzaak (16. September 2008)

Otto ist/war wirklich lustig.

Aber Nintendo und Ali G von Seite eins topt echt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Nintendo brech ich vor Lachen immernoch zusammen...





ach ja, für wow Spieler...

ganz witzige Idee

hatte ich noch in der Favliste, wurde glaub ich mal bei buffed von jemandem gepostet


----------



## Maltztrunk (16. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3AdFA6WWJ7E genial  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=T_BJv2abK78


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2008)

mein Favorit


----------



## Alion (18. September 2008)

Immer wieder geil
Aber das Original aus dem Film ist geil.
Oh du magst auf Boba Fett.
Nein ich steh viel mehr auf Star Wars xD


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. September 2008)

Hatte ich schon mal gepostet, das wurde allerdings geschlossen ... naja wer es bis jetzt nicht gesehen hat... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i68cEsALWt0,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Waalkes Omi .. hehe .. da kommen Jugenderinnerungen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (18. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB6fq9Aadwk

Counter-Strike For Kids


----------



## Dracun (18. September 2008)

Bin mich grad extremst am wegschmeissen....

I sag nur  SILENCE.........................I KILL YOU






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich lieg grad echt am Boden udn hab Tränen in den Augen vor lauter Lachen... und i darf garnet so laut lachen, weil mein Sohn schläft.....verdammt^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Bin mich grad extremst am wegschmeissen....
> 
> I sag nur  SILENCE.........................I KILL YOU
> 
> ...



Kanntest du das etwa noch nicht? O_o

Such ma : Jeff dunham and peanut , das ist mindestens genauso lustig ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (18. September 2008)




----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

oh man ich liebe katzen^^


----------



## Littleheroe (18. September 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL ist die katze geil, omg!


----------



## Saytan (21. September 2008)

Omas

Ich find das so geil,ich kann nich mehr xD


----------



## Qonix (21. September 2008)

Immer wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tan (21. September 2008)

*Erster Teil*



*Zweiter Teil*



_"Hey Jimmy, what´s the answer to number two?"

"BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!"

"Oookay..... blaaaahhhhhh."_


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

hab ich irgend nen trend verpasst? oder was soll so toll sein, wenn mittelmäßig gezeichnete strichmännchen nen blauen laser strahl aus der fresse kriegen?


----------



## Tan (21. September 2008)

Ich finds witzig..... es is so schön sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

mc hums^^
"ja ich wohn im tiefsten dorf... ja ich wohn im...im elbental"


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> mc hums^^
> "ja ich wohn im tiefsten dorf... ja ich wohn im...im elbental"


XD is das geil alter schwede


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> XD is das geil alter schwede


das "ab 18" von dem ist noch geiler, habs einfügen wollen, da stand immer : video is no longer avaible


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das "ab 18" von dem ist noch geiler, habs einfügen wollen, da stand immer : video is no longer avaible


da gabs nochmal son geiles da hat er einem den arm gebrochen oder so fuck ich hab das leider nicht mehr aber ich suchs noch^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

ich kann einfach nicht mehr vor lachen^^
das sieht so hammer aus xD


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2008)

> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cLYrFR9RT_U
> 
> Mein absoluter Favorit biggrin.gif
> 
> ...


/Sign, Athene ist einfach imba^^


----------



## _Miche_ (21. September 2008)

Einer meiner Lieblingsclips:



oder:




Naja, wer mehr sehen will klickt einfach: Karl Auer oder Karl Auer Blog


----------



## konstapel (23. September 2008)

http://www.thebestofyoutube.de/index.php/L...Experiment.html


zu nice das vid =)


----------



## tschilpi (24. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/experiencewii

Tja, dieser Trailer auf Youtube wird euch überraschen ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (24. September 2008)

geiles teil!


----------



## Kronas (24. September 2008)

omg geil^^


----------



## Lalabaer (24. September 2008)

Richtig geil gemacht das ding 
^^ (siehe sig)


----------



## Lalabaer (24. September 2008)

Also zur zeit schau ich mir am liebsten folgendes an da es einfach So richtig Dumm, Sinnlos, übertrieben ja fast schon Ironisch und sarkastisch ist und trotzdem, naja dumm wie eine Halbe scheibe Toast
Folgendes


----------



## Karzaak (24. September 2008)

muahahahaha





ach ja und das ist auch geil


----------



## Huntermoon (24. September 2008)

cool^^


----------



## xTaR (24. September 2008)

Lalabaer schrieb:


> Also zur zeit schau ich mir am liebsten folgendes an da es einfach So richtig Dumm, Sinnlos, übertrieben ja fast schon Ironisch und sarkastisch ist und trotzdem, naja dumm wie eine Halbe scheibe Toast
> Folgendes



Das zweite ist noch besser ^^


----------



## Lurock (24. September 2008)

Haha, wie geil ist das denn... xD
Ich bin fast gestorben vor Lachen!


----------



## konstapel (24. September 2008)

hahahaha zu der wii fallt ma nur eins ein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.thebestofyoutube.de/index.php/L...it-Wii-2.0.html


----------



## werbaer (25. September 2008)

Den finde ich krank^^ http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FMTCKG35dYo


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

geile art zu bestellen xD



bäh >.< ^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. September 2008)

Will mehr sehn^^gieve more


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

die löffel...die messer... wo sind denn die goebbels?? xD


----------



## Todesschleicher (25. September 2008)

Bei Buddy Ogün musste ich lachen...und das Kotzvideo war fast zu viel für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (25. September 2008)

http://www.veoh.com/videos/v15234339b2xZsA...5568&rank=3

OK, ich geb mich geschlagen und ergebe mich dem gesetz des Forums... aber nun gut... dan eben hier ^_^)


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2008)

So 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (25. September 2008)

Ganz klar:

300g Schokolade


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Ganz klar:
> 
> 300g Schokolade


alt aber immernoch gut ^^


----------



## TheGui (25. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ex1a1ilpk...feature=related > rest

(mein Sch***z is länger als mein s**k)


----------



## Todesschleicher (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> alt aber immernoch gut ^^


Jup...habs mir eben auch mal wieder angehört^^


----------



## Rexo (26. September 2008)

Leave britney alone

ich liebe Chris crocker der is geil^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (26. September 2008)

Gibts nen Spongebob-Remix von...warte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=va7q7rZifQ8

Love it <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52DVdbI-KLQ

Kinder Aggro-Bons


----------



## Qonix (26. September 2008)

Schon doof wenn man wen verarschen will und man vor lachen nicht mehr kann.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=KAczsjKtLcE
für alle die bayrisch sprechen oder zumindes verstehn^^


----------



## Tan (28. September 2008)

einmalig


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. September 2008)

Wollt Ihr das totale Sieb?


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (29. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NY1ot-XRu4c&...&playnext=1


----------



## Ben86rockt (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann nicht mehr....... xDD




und als Krönung



ist zwar schon etwas älter aber immer wieder geil!!


----------



## Rashnuk (2. Oktober 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> THIS IS SPAAAAAAAAAARTA!!!
> 
> 
> einfach nur geil
> ...



 Mag das auch ist das beste was es gibt^^


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Oktober 2008)

http://vimeo.com/1673483?pg=embed&sec=1673483 Das ist sooo geil! xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

hört sich gar net ma so scheisse an^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

Das original is immer noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das original is immer noch besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


welches? o0 post ma pls, ich kenns nit :<


----------



## Crackmack (2. Oktober 2008)

muss ma suchen hab ne cd von dem lied irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/1673483?pg=embed&sec=1673483 Das ist sooo geil! xD


ROOOOFL .. da kommen also die kleinen Dinosauerier her - MUTTEr warum hast du mich angelogenXDDD


----------



## Bankchar (7. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=km66YaJUFQg

muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

"du bist zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen... ich glaub ich werd das zeug jetzt rauchen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach geil^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (7. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> "du bist zu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen... ich glaub ich werd das zeug jetzt rauchen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aus der selben episode^^: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9e9EEjt_3C8


----------



## dragon1 (7. Oktober 2008)

techno-version hoert sich lustig an und das video gefallt mir


hinata sieht himmlisch aus


----------



## El Homer (7. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pDqnw2uAaLs 



Ich hab mich sooo wechgeschmissen als ich das zum ersten mal gehört hab^^ XDDD


(Info : TS Mitschnitt, Darth Vader^^)


----------



## El Homer (7. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pDqnw2uAaLs



Ich hab mich sooo wechgeschmissen als ich das zum ersten mal gehört hab^^ XDDD


(Info : TS Mitschnitt, Darth Vader^^)



Sry für doppelpost, wollt jetzt meine Entschuldigung net inem dritten post machn^^


----------



## Männchen (8. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKUbXyRn6ic

Kult ... wie fast alles von Rainald Grebe.


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

Der ist Gut.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=A6UG1cCVE6I&...feature=related

so geil ey...

undefined

ddas auch endgeil^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2008)

Männchen schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKUbXyRn6ic
> 
> Kult ... wie fast alles von Rainald Grebe.


dann lieber das

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HVSghWHT47M&...feature=related


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2008)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=jpUrJtYM948
so jetz sollts gehen

CARBON STAD CONDITION!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=32oewom3FMU¨
> 
> CARBON STAD CONDITION!


da kommt nix!


----------



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (8. Oktober 2008)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r89272148-rebecca...erbesserer.html


das sind meine lieblinge xD


edith: wird von vid zu vid geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grießknödel (9. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWinHZrgoug

Gute Unterhaltung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem ich das Video gesehen hab konnte ich einfach nich mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :



Und wie findet ihr es ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8zTN7X-zgTQ&...feature=related
das haut schön rein wenn man voll ist^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Oktober 2008)

das ist dämlich lustig, egal ob man zu ist oder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (10. Oktober 2008)

kazookeylele: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAg5KjnAhuU


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2008)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=r41U_T7pQjQ&feature=user 
Nur geil der Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=hicZKvkPfAA&feature=user
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=HyfcOriVKBM&...feature=related
Genauso cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2008)

Yankovic mein idol ^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2008)




----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Yankovic mein idol ^^


Der Text von dem "One more minute" ist sowas von geil^^
"I'd rather clean all the bathrooms in grand-central-station with my tongue, than spend one more minute with you... "
"I'd rather dive into a swimming pool with double-edged razor blades...."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raselius (10. Oktober 2008)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM
bitte nicht ZU ernst nehmen!


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2008)

Letztens nach dem ich den Film gesehen hab...das Lied gesucht und fündig geworden.....i find das Lied einfach nur Geil




Und das is der Film^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Buch is zwar um Welten besser aber für en netten kleinen Film Abend zwischendurch ..... naja er is net übel^^


----------



## shadownappi (11. Oktober 2008)

Ist zwar nicht auf youtube, sondern auf Myvideo, ist aber trotzdem cool^^ gebt bei der Suche einfach ma Wow gnoma cola ein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2008)

in diesen fred sollten eigentlich  auch die links dazu gepostet werden also husch husch hol mal den link^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesfritte (11. Oktober 2008)

mutter leiht tochter pornos und geht voll ab


----------



## Vola17 (11. Oktober 2008)

todesfritte schrieb:


> mutter leiht tochter pornos und geht voll ab



krankester scheiss ever


aber made my day


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2008)

lol ab 1:21 xD


----------



## Duni (11. Oktober 2008)

Jo, das ist zu geil. Wie die da so richtig abgeht, zu krass.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2008)

OMG


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

ololololol^^


----------



## Kronas (12. Oktober 2008)

ach du scheiße


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

ich verreck grad vor lachen bei Caroline Kebekus
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=FWgYUDJWeoE

naja hier ein Zitat: "... zum Schluss wird der Frau in Pornos ja nochmal volle kanalie ins Gesicht geschlonzt!" da bin ich so abgebrochen

XDD


----------



## luXz (12. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ6JGL1QB3E

Der Mann kann kein Grindcore.


----------



## Druda (12. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Letztens nach dem ich den Film gesehen hab...das Lied gesucht und fündig geworden.....i find das Lied einfach nur Geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den Film muss ich auch mal wieder sehen!
als Kind lief das noch auf RTL 2 und zwar nachmittags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab neulich auch wieder Unten am Fluss gesehen, ist genauso brutal.


----------



## Saytan (13. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBVboy_K3Lg...feature=related

Jaja damals war noch alles cool xD


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBVboy_K3Lg...feature=related
> 
> Jaja damals war noch alles cool xD


^^ Kindheitserinnerungen damals war die welt noch in ordnung


----------



## Saytan (13. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ^^ Kindheitserinnerungen damals war die welt noch in ordnung


achja das war geil damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Oktober 2008)

Ach man war das tollen. Jeden Tag nach Hause und Dragonball gucken. Damals bei der ersten Ausstrahlung als es noch relativ wenig geschnitten war. Herrlich. 

Das war einfach zu geil wenn man am Fernseher war und ordentlich mitgefiebert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OoSushioO (14. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UepnKte98jA

die Lache is eigentlich das Beste dran xD^^


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Wieso nicht gleich so.

Typischer Büroalltag.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aaez4U4HP8


----------



## Manoroth (14. Oktober 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wieso nicht gleich so.
> 
> Typischer Büroalltag.
> 
> ...



DAS ist ma n praktisch denkender mann^^ ich mag den kerl^^


----------



## Soramac (14. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> DAS ist ma n praktisch denkender mann^^ ich mag den kerl^^



Lustiger ist noch das, besonders
 wie der typ mit der brille den kerl anguckt wo er schreit JA WAS?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jb7hjpnhGjk


----------



## Manoroth (15. Oktober 2008)

der mit der brille findet das alles wohl sehr interesannt^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Oktober 2008)




----------



## bl00ddr41ner (15. Oktober 2008)

alt aber genial ^^

,, Ich mache mit , aber nur wenn du das Monster anfasst,,
,,okay - oh es ist nur ein papagei,, *streichel*
,,boah  du bist ja voll mutig - ich mach mit,,
,, hi ich bins wieder otis - ich mache doch mit,,


xD


----------



## Manoroth (16. Oktober 2008)

Rapante

hf mit^^


----------



## Tan (16. Oktober 2008)

Da gibts nur eins dazu zu sagen:

f-f-f-f-f-f-f wie FROSTSCHOCK!!!!!


----------



## Bawagrog (16. Oktober 2008)

*Human Snake*
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wH8gZYH3vrU

Wie kann man das denn hier direkt einbinden?


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Alanium (16. Oktober 2008)

Grüne Brille, das von dir gefällt mir irgendwie. o.O Auch wenn der Text so... naja ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (17. Oktober 2008)

Durchausgöttlich


----------



## Asoriel (17. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAP4FemnT0o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbrOHdwBZuI

die find ich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (höhö - von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

ansonsten ist das hier der Wahnsinn:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTjyRu88PRE


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (17. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

Zwar nicht youtube aber auchn film

Dragonball 2009 verfilmt mit echten leuten NEIIIIIIIIIIN!!!! ;( /cry 


Dragonball,mit echten leuten -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Zwar nicht youtube aber auchn film
> 
> Dragonball 2009 verfilmt mit echten leuten NEIIIIIIIIIIN!!!! ;( /cry
> 
> ...


PFUI das ist *würg kotz spei*


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. Oktober 2008)




----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. Oktober 2008)

sry doppelpost , aber das ist der hammer xD



das beste ist jajabinnks in den letzten 15 sekunden xD


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> sry doppelpost , aber das ist der hammer xD
> 
> 
> 
> das beste ist jajabinnks in den letzten 15 sekunden xD



Boah Hammerfett xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs8vMLzyZRM


----------



## Tan (18. Oktober 2008)




----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Anduris (19. Oktober 2008)

^^

isn Video von 3 Kumpels für ein Musikprojekt (Schule)  ;-)

Schauts euch mal an, wenn ihr wollt..


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> isn Video von 3 Kumpels für ein Musikprojekt (Schule)  ;-)
> 
> Schauts euch mal an, wenn ihr wollt..


Uralt


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

hmm wiso ham die hier clone trooper genommen? sind denen die sturmtruppen ausgegangen?^^


----------



## Thront (20. Oktober 2008)

der hier is doch immer wieder nett!


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> der hier is doch immer wieder nett!


ROFLCOPTER OLOLOLOLOL is das geil ich lieg am boden vor lachen


----------



## Cookie Jar (20. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UepnKte98jA <------ Das ist richtig krank


----------



## DooGri (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag dieses mit den getrunkenen Pandabären:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Yqvo_KyKe7Q


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Oktober 2008)




----------



## Dextra17 (26. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn5aJMF-Arc 

Arnold Schwarzenegger Parody!!! Einfach zum wegschmeißen--- Leider nur auf englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (27. Oktober 2008)

Bushido-Vendetta verarschung

Vendetta verarsche,sau geil^^


und 

Die ludolfs

die ludolfs^^


----------



## Ayén (27. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Zwar nicht youtube aber auchn film
> 
> Dragonball 2009 verfilmt mit echten leuten NEIIIIIIIIIIN!!!! ;( /cry
> 
> ...




da gibts kein kame hame ha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



son dreck eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne kein kame hame ha ist es auch kein dragonball


----------



## P1lle93 (27. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtvIYRrgZ04


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Zwar nicht youtube aber auchn film
> 
> Dragonball 2009 verfilmt mit echten leuten NEIIIIIIIIIIN!!!! ;( /cry
> 
> ...


ich find das ehrlich gesagt peinlich!

aber,


----------



## EpicFailGuy (27. Oktober 2008)

Cookie schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=UepnKte98jA <------ Das ist richtig krank



Das Geilste dran is die Lache vom Erzähler, haha genial^^


----------



## Oligig (28. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=byAEpupV36Q
Finde das Video passt so ziemlich zum Lied


----------



## AJ1711 (28. Oktober 2008)

Schaut Euch das mal an:

(Vorsicht, Fussball als Hauptthema!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=pH_vqX9MsyQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würd mich freuen Eure Meinung zu hören!

MfG

AJ1711


----------



## Manoroth (28. Oktober 2008)

is zwar nur n lied aba ich liebe das^^ hab ewig danach gesucht und endlich gefunden^^


----------



## Grimbartor (29. Oktober 2008)

*http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mB6fq9Aadwk*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Finds funny.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG
Grimmy


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2008)

Beaker Forever!!

Beaker  Habanera

Beaker Ode To Joy


nix fur leute die schnell Kopfschmerzen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bitte um kommentare


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> is zwar nur n lied aba ich liebe das^^ hab ewig danach gesucht und endlich gefunden^^



Boah ist das fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe es nun auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (29. Oktober 2008)

hot girl


----------



## Exo1337 (29. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Nczjhl-ubpg


----------



## Gored (29. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7XzLbGssArQ !!!!! musik für wahre männer !!!! am 15.11 gehts in heidelberg aufs konzert zu dem kollegen, extra bei der gilde das gemeinsame leveln abgesagt ! leute ich liebe diesen mann !


----------



## Cookie Jar (29. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A...feature=related Mimimimi



Beaker For President


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EDFgtFXfnv0&...feature=related

yo beaker ftw


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2008)

mmmm.. ihr seit Link diebe das hab ich schon gepostet ein kleines stuck hoher


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> mmmm.. ihr seit Link diebe das hab ich schon gepostet ein kleines stuck hoher


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Daywa (29. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0rgQho8licc


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Oktober 2008)

den hier hab ich noch

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=TNYOgaaAPuM&...feature=related

Limited Time offer *G*


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Cookie Jar (29. Oktober 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> mmmm.. ihr seit Link diebe das hab ich schon gepostet ein kleines stuck hoher




sry ich wollts nur nochmal posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urzas (29. Oktober 2008)

haloo


----------



## lollercoaster (31. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef5wAn3bg2M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzqHSSeIAa8...feature=related

GÖTTLICH

dem seine Sprüche müsst ihr euch echt geben XDDD

"meine zeiten sind rosig eure sind wie lauch, ihr könnt mich nicht  ficken .... "
"uand zeig mir ein arzt der da noch die blutung stoppt" 
"wenn ich keine vitamine nehme weil ich invalide bin dann bricht meine krücke..."
omg ich komm nimmer ausm lachen


----------



## Kontinuum (31. Oktober 2008)

Gored schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7XzLbGssArQ !!!!! musik für wahre männer !!!! am 15.11 gehts in heidelberg aufs konzert zu dem kollegen, extra bei der gilde das gemeinsame leveln abgesagt ! leute ich liebe diesen mann !



lol wie man mal garnicht raushört, dass die stimme nachbearbeitet ist xD


----------



## Mr.Igi (31. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI


Bin zwar kein rammstein Fan finde das video aber echt lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tUEyYuZkjVI
> 
> 
> Bin zwar kein rammstein Fan finde das video aber echt lustig
> ...


Bayern des sama mia.....

geil das einfach mal im unterricht anzustimmen da singt sogar der eine oder andere lehrer mit^^


----------



## Leckerlie (5. November 2008)

Hey Bushido hat ja ein Lied mit Karel Gott gemacht und erstaunlicherweise finden es viele leute die Bushido eigentlich garnicht mögen dieses Lied toll^^
Hier der Link für die die's nicht kennen ;-) Klick mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es wirklich toll^^

eure meinung?

Ja ich höre (begrenzt) Bushido und nein ich pöbel nicht mit irgendwelchen asozialen inner Stadt rum die sich für ghetto halten ^^

liebe grüße,
Leckerlie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (10. November 2008)

Für Immer Jung ist echt klasse! 

Aber wenn ihr denkt ihr habt schon jeden kranken Scheiß ausm Internet gesehen, dann liegt ihr falsch! 

Den hier habe ich eben gefunden, ich lag unterm Tisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Versteht jemand ob das einen Sinn hat oder nur aus Fun gemacht ist? Kann mir nicht erklären, warum jemand sowas freiwillig von sich reinstellt.


----------



## Qonix (10. November 2008)

hehe, der ist gut, aber laut den Kommentaren ist der glaub ein Schauspieler oder so


die arme Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler



April April


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (10. November 2008)

Lol, aber wäre lustiger gewesen, wenn sie das "ffat" nicht, oder wenigstens richtig herum, eingeblendet hätten. So hat man schon nach wenigen Sekunden gemerkt, dass das ne Verarsche ist ^^


----------



## Qonix (10. November 2008)

Und zu 100% war es klar als er sagt, sie wolle zu viel Sex. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

einfach herrlich :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2008)

Nichts geht im moment darüber:


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

YEAHHH MORGEN ISSES SOWEIT *dance*


----------



## Crackmack (20. November 2008)

Alt aber immer noch 

ROFLMAO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffynator (20. November 2008)

Mein Lieblingsschauspieler! Oktay, der alte Gangster ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTBEcyEGzGg

PS: Wie kann man denn hier im Forum n Video einbetten?


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2008)

buffynator schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsschauspieler! Oktay, der alte Gangster ;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTBEcyEGzGg
> 
> PS: Wie kann man denn hier im Forum n Video einbetten?


das, was hinter v= steht, in deinem falle "ZTBEcyEGzGg"
wird in "[ youtube ] [ / youtube ] eingebettet


----------



## Alith (21. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XX-KjkdDozQ

eines der Besten Lieder überhaupt


----------



## rEdiC (21. November 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6wv7gBxWDyM


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

Ein wichtiges Thema für uns Kölner und dazu mit der *PERFEKTEN* Mukke von *5vor12* *"Nach Haus"* untermalt



*Nach Hause komm*


----------



## Kronas (26. November 2008)

Moonkin becomes... BOOMKIN


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ein wichtiges Thema für uns Kölner und dazu mit der *PERFEKTEN* Mukke von *5vor12* *"Nach Haus"* untermalt
> 
> 
> 
> *Nach Hause komm*


Ja, für München war er zu früh, aber ich hoffe selbs als München Fan das er endlich nach Köln zurückkann.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, für München war er zu früh, aber ich hoffe selbs als München Fan das er endlich nach Köln zurückkann.


das hör ich immmer beim sport linkin park treibt mich da immer zu bestleistungen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

ie neu live dvd hat ein freund von mir gekauft und die ist gar nicchtmal schlecht du


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ie neu live dvd hat ein freund von mir gekauft und die ist gar nicchtmal schlecht du


ich glaub diesen monat werden meine ausgaben exorbitant werden

alle simpsons folgen
alle futurama folgen
Slipknot album
Arch Enemy album
Metalica Album

und jetzt linkinpark dvd 

verdammt


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)




----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

weiß net ob i die schon mal gepostet hab aber das sind meine 3 liebsten youtube lieblinge^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (30. November 2008)

dein sohn ist niedlich aber du wirkst auf den ersten beiden videos sehrr verrückt wiee du ihm  anspornst alles zu zerstören und als der turm unmgefallen ist du nen bösen alchanfall bekommen hast und babyzilla^^

xD


----------



## Dracun (30. November 2008)

Jaa ne wie en verrückter Professor^^

aber er hatte das als er kleen war so en Heidenspass dran^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> dein sohn ist niedlich aber du wirkst auf den ersten beiden videos sehrr verrückt wiee du ihm  anspornst alles zu zerstören und als der turm unmgefallen ist du nen bösen alchanfall bekommen hast und babyzilla^^
> 
> xD


Naja... Dracun mag Zerstörung und Verderben xD und nebenbei einVerrückter Wissenschaftler
Aber hast recht^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> dein sohn ist niedlich aber du wirkst auf den ersten beiden videos sehrr verrückt wiee du ihm  anspornst alles zu zerstören und als der turm unmgefallen ist du nen bösen alchanfall bekommen hast und babyzilla^^
> 
> xD


das klingt so irre dases wieder geil ist ich finds sooo geil


----------



## Dracun (1. Dezember 2008)

wenn i mir dat 1. vid wieder anschaue schmeiß ich mich immer weg wenn ich höre, wie ich sage, "Patch, umgefallen"^^..da lieg i jedes mal am boden^^


----------



## Tabuno (1. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK2MmXB9AHE...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB6Ziml7IaU...feature=related




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (2. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rR4mTqq80I8

haha total witzig 

müsst mal bei 0:30 schauen


----------



## Entroxx (2. Dezember 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YFzTNUFncJ8     Aber bitte beachten was direkt am Anfang steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bgEc5-xzofY        << Das ist auch Endsgeil xDD (Muss man gar nit verstehen)


----------



## simion (2. Dezember 2008)

Zu geil:

aber auch:

Das 2. Wird aber erst richtig geil wenn se anfangen zu singen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Dezember 2008)

Immernoch so geil wie damals *gg*


----------



## DeadSand (2. Dezember 2008)

mein absoluter Favo is das hier xD

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc7r3_rDIOU


----------



## Tyalra (3. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Dezember 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEOAh9RDIfI


----------



## Qonix (3. Dezember 2008)

Goim schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEOAh9RDIfI


Also das ist krank aber lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

Hardcore Death-Metal.( Nichts für zarte Gemüter)


----------



## da88 (15. Dezember 2008)

Ekelhafter als diese Tante geht es wohl nicht mehr, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (15. Dezember 2008)

*Charlie The Unicorn*(link/youtube.com)


----------



## Mondryx (15. Dezember 2008)

Immer wieder lustig. Auch Teil 1+2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (16. Dezember 2008)

Im moment hab ich von den Ohrbooten n Ohrwurm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohrbooten- Autobahn


----------



## LoLTroll (16. Dezember 2008)

Die Überalterung der Gesellschaft hat ernste Folgen und NIEMAND wird sicher sein!


----------



## Scharamo (2. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE-rD8vcY4U

KA warum aber finde es sau geil ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Januar 2009)

Also erstma is alles von Robot Chicken geil ^^

Aber die sind echt der abschuss schlechthin ^^

Death Pony
Die Mario Brs in VC
Office Fight

Es gab auch noch den Abortinator...aber der wurde leider entfernt  xD
Irgendwie wurde echt viel davon gelöscht -.-


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

Rhytmik pur


----------



## *Céli* (2. Januar 2009)

Ich finde es einfach nur süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0yJbA2xoAg

Edit: Jetzt gehts :-/


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

*Céli* schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach nur süß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Celi, dein Link funktioniert nicht Oo


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Fick dich Weg du Homofürst Das is einfach nur so geil gesprochen die Oma is echt grass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig. Auch Teil 1+2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich versteh kein Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (2. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Rhytmik pur



Die find' ich kacke.. "durfte" mir die Live ansehen...


----------



## Shrukan (2. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7_EEtHKf9g

da ich mal Wellensittiche hatte und inzwischen Metal höre finde ich das immer witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Die find' ich kacke.. "durfte" mir die Live ansehen...



ich war bei der Blue Man Group in Amerika, Complex-Tour + feste Show, und in Deutschland auf der How to become a Megastar-Tour...leider war ich noch nicht in Berlin in der festen Show, aber da will ich noch hin.

Ich muss einfach sagen: Ich bin ein Blue Man Group fan boi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cookie Jar (2. Januar 2009)

Harry potter und ein stein 1

Harry potter und der geheime **** Keller 


Harry potter und der plastik pokal 

Ihr müsst euch mal alle angucken die sind richtig lustig obwohl ich die witze ziemlich stumpf finde


----------



## Noxiel (4. Januar 2009)




----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)




----------



## da88 (5. Januar 2009)

Das Ding ist das ultimative Männer Spielzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc is my Life (8. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZuvvKkHsQ8 

Super Mukke um zu zocken besonders halo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (8. Januar 2009)

Einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (8. Januar 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Syane (8. Januar 2009)

Boa das Anime Video is geil...


-Bounty is mit Nüsse ...das find ich guuuut ...
Quatsch ! Bounty is mit kokos raspeln-


----------



## Haxxler (9. Januar 2009)




----------



## Lillyan (9. Januar 2009)

Für alle Nerds <3


----------



## Doomwalker (9. Januar 2009)

das hier is mein lieblingsvideo: =)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvy8cKMOBMg


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. Januar 2009)

Doomwalker schrieb:


> das hier is mein lieblingsvideo: =)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvy8cKMOBMg



so geil


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Januar 2009)

take this

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3297443/lachanfall_im_radio


----------



## LichRitter (13. Januar 2009)

mein lieblingsvideo:

ein riesen husky:

>>>HIER KLICKEN<<<


----------



## White-Frost (13. Januar 2009)

hoff hat noch keiner hier gepostet mein des schon mal in nem forum gesehen zu haben das ich da drauf kamm^^ Naja halt n bissel so zum denken und so^^


----------



## dalai (13. Januar 2009)




----------



## Klunker (13. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (14. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W_oPVMrx5g...re=channel_page


----------



## Doomwalker (14. Januar 2009)

wird nich jedem gefallen, aber ich liebe kenny vs. Spenny!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb5sm3b9Nv4


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

kein liebling... aber lol

Marsröhren ftw O-o

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5u-20g7Bwdw&...feature=related


----------



## Harloww (15. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Für alle Nerds <3




Gibt's das auch ohne.. Ohrenschmerzen?


----------



## Vartez (15. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6b91QFPWgo

muhahahaha war das geil war selbst bei (Achtung ich bin amsibob(Phöses wort xD) man hört mich aber da so gut wie garnich weil ich sehr leise und wenig spreche ^^


----------



## Melih (18. Januar 2009)

epic


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> epic


ich hab ne idee wir überfallen die schwachen und krüppel....

das kannste nich machen!

XD

genial einfach


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2009)

des ist echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erst letztens hab ich den kindergarten überfallen und der neger da hat mitgemacht *lawl*


----------



## da88 (20. Januar 2009)

Gaaaanz intime Einblicke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Januar 2009)

tractOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to7265XuV-c


----------



## MirrorKitty (21. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie ihr das seht, aber ich find' ihn Hammer *-*
Und weil ich so drauf stehe, gibt's jetzt eine ganze Portion Oxhorn:

ROFLMAO!
Red Snappah!
Krick in the Back!
MTV Commercials
[And of course: All the "Inventing Swearwords" Parts!]

Sagt was ihr wollt, ich find ihn toll xD


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Januar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3CH2GFh8Jc


----------



## Zonalar (22. Januar 2009)

Das is mein Liebling^^Und gehe jezz damit schlafen, also Tschühü^^


----------



## Zonalar (22. Januar 2009)

Das is mein Liebling^^Und gehe jezz damit schlafen, also Tschühü^^


----------



## GreenIsaac (22. Januar 2009)

Mein Youtube Liebling ganz klar:

Klick mich !!! ^^


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (23. Januar 2009)

Meiner Ganz klar!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxdvGO1oOF0


----------



## Topperharly (23. Januar 2009)

woah ich schau mir grad speedruns auf youtube an.... es gibt keinbestes...die sind einfach alle krass.......


----------



## Exo1337 (23. Januar 2009)

is zwar nich von youtube aber schaut euch das bitte mal an http://de.rofl.to/parkour-soccer !!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2009)

das hie rhab ich grad mal gefunden is saugeil

smells like a teen spirit von nem orchester gespielt

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rEUpKzoEW-E


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2009)

und hier der JBO- 800 promibeat
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WbPXeZqnYfw


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Januar 2009)

edit 4tw -.-


LordofDemons schrieb:


> das hie rhab ich grad mal gefunden is saugeil
> 
> smells like a teen spirit von nem orchester gespielt
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=rEUpKzoEW-E


wenn dann http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLQ2eh5LfZY
auch von denen und genial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3gp7B8WC4Q

unbedingt anschauen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1TMeZSLKVI


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (25. Januar 2009)

http://www.vimeo.com/2234085

Sehr Interessant!


----------



## Delta33st (26. Januar 2009)

unschlagbar ist wieso Coldmirror einfach nur lustig..

Coldmirror Channel


----------



## da88 (26. Januar 2009)

Nur noch geil wie der abgeht:
http://www.bendecho.de/b0b57db6ef-der-echte-spiderman


----------



## Anduris (28. Januar 2009)

Darkgaara schrieb:


> jo der beat boxer ist echt geil
> 
> Aber es geht nichts über diesen kleinen Jungen
> 
> ...


WTF?! 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ukJseG5iehs 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millionphoenix (28. Januar 2009)

Definitv mein Liebling: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNkp4QF3we8

Ersticke jedesmal fast vor Lachen...


----------



## Topperharly (29. Januar 2009)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kEJDT-yasxE&...feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=13pCHb62kvQ&...feature=related


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Januar 2009)

Cornflakes, wer sonst?^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpVlqAmuLEs


----------



## mccord (10. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMrqBldlqzA
super cover vom 'tiger mountain peasant song' der fleet foxes <3


----------



## Alion (10. Februar 2009)

http://www.vimeo.com/1211060

Ich will auch so weit in der Welt herumkommen wie der typ.


----------



## Toddy37 (10. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPM7ieAa1vg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L20bjTr1MQ 

von mir XD


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Februar 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPM7ieAa1vg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L20bjTr1MQ
> 
> von mir XD


*angst*


_______________________________________________________________________________



i<3it...


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

xD HAMMERGEIL!!! Schauts euch an^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mku1xEFO-ic...feature=related


----------



## Kangrim (10. Februar 2009)

Asdf movie^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UoSoaN8ljI...q=0&oq=asdf


----------



## Tyalra (10. Februar 2009)

ohja asdf the movie ist einfach nur ultra ^^ das hat genau meinen humor getroffen.. hab ich mal ne zeitlang mehrmals täglich geguggt


----------



## Destross (10. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYokLWfqbaU 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xEzGIuY7kw...feature=related

Ich finde die Lieder irgendwie witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Februar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> http://www.vimeo.com/1211060
> 
> Ich will auch so weit in der Welt herumkommen wie der typ.


jo geniales Vid

hat einer eig die Musik von dem Vid auf Mp3 oder weiss Künstler und Titel ich brauch das einfach bitteeeeee





Huntermoon schrieb:


> i<3it...


<3 mehr ist nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Februar 2009)

[myvideo]4116764[/myvideo]

immer wieder lustig^^


[myvideo]4590182[/myvideo]

kann  nicht mehr vor lachen aua

Edit weiss das es Myvideo ist ^^ yotube find ich blöd


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (11. Februar 2009)

Achmed the Dead Terrorist..
Silence... I Kill You!

Lazer Collection..
Shoop da Whoop!


----------



## Harloww (11. Februar 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Lazer Collection..
> Shoop da Whoop!



Facepalm...


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (11. Februar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Facepalm...


Eure Youtube Lieblinge


----------



## Topperharly (11. Februar 2009)

ja ja ich werde etz zu tode geprügelt aber ich finde das lied einfach nur klasse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGeAv7yaaMc


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

It gives me the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Februar 2009)

It gives me the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (11. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKO22HxN8lc


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Februar 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKO22HxN8lc


scheiße ich brech voll ab


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

ich finde das garnicht lustig.. eher traurig..


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> ich finde das garnicht lustig.. eher traurig..


ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (12. Februar 2009)

find ich einfach nur klasse ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zwar nicht jeder manns geschmack die musik aber egal ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> find ich einfach nur klasse !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich find das vid voll faszinierend


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLV3FT37dE4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zKH7P6X5QE xDDD


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmWNk1laJA0...feature=channel

NICE!


----------



## Syane (12. Februar 2009)

Weisnich ob das schon gelinkt wurde...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MytfhzcSF-Y...feature=related

echt ultra geil ^^


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

SOOOO GEILER TRACK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (13. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> SOOOO GEILER TRACK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Such a Nazi crap? xD


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)




----------



## Mondryx (15. Februar 2009)




----------



## Tyalra (15. Februar 2009)

ich werd weich... ab ins kino ^^


----------



## Haxxler (15. Februar 2009)




----------



## Soldier206 (15. Februar 2009)

Die Transe und der Drache


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2009)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Die Transe und der Drache


bullshit sry aber das is mehr als grottig


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

Also wirklich^^ich kann mich noch erinnern als diese Map tatsächlich irgendwo im battle.net herumschwirrte^^hab sie leider nicht mehr weil ich irgendwann mein Computer neu konfiguriert hab. Aber für nen Anfänger war der Beat gut. Auch die Umsetzung im Spiel (da man wirklich so zusehen konnte in Warcraft III!) ist echt gut gelungen. Nur der Text ist echt scheisse :>


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

auf jeden fall das hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoyP_h0MJzs...feature=related


----------



## Soldier206 (15. Februar 2009)

System of a Down - Cigaro

kann mir ma einer erklären wie man hier das video direkt einbaut^^?


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gdDqQYADH8...feature=related


----------



## mccord (16. Februar 2009)




----------



## HGVermillion (16. Februar 2009)

Und er hat Recht


----------



## nemø (17. Februar 2009)

hat schon jemand des gepostet 

der junge is so drauf 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs
besonders geil wenn man gut - sehr gut englisch kann

ganz grob osnst 
er frag ob das das echte leben ist !
dann mient er 4 finger stat 2 zu haben 
er soll die finger nich in mund tun
er kann nix sehen    besonders cool der vater dann : ja is so 
dann arrgGGGGGGGGGG
dann will er des anfassen und sagt das sien vader 4 augen hat und dann warum es ihm passiert und ob das führ immer so bleibt


----------



## ZuluheadProject (18. Februar 2009)

Mein Liebling: DER HAMMER!!



muss jeder mal anschauen


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2009)

ZuluheadProject schrieb:


> Mein Liebling: DER HAMMER!!
> 
> 
> 
> muss jeder mal anschauen


glaub das wurde schon gepostet aber ja das is echt hammer


----------



## mccord (20. Februar 2009)




----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. Februar 2009)

Deutsches Kulturgut.


----------



## Vreen (24. Februar 2009)

Jimbo


----------



## Tyalra (24. Februar 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> Jimbo


Boah ist das mies.. der arme hund


----------



## Fließendes Blut (24. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psvL2eYQ7YM

das ist einfach geil


----------



## mccord (24. Februar 2009)




----------



## painschkes (24. Februar 2009)

_Jup , seh ich auch so..den Typen sollte man mal reinschubsen o.ä.._


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Februar 2009)

ENTE,ENTE,ENTE,ENTE,ENTE,ENTE,ENTE,ENTE! MUST SEE


----------



## Tyalra (24. Februar 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ENTE,ENTE,ENTE,ENTE,ENTE,ENTE,ENTE,ENTE! MUST SEE


yay.. super geil !!
pack ich mir erstmal aufn mp3 player ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Februar 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> yay.. super geil !!
> pack ich mir erstmal aufn mp3 player ^^


ich habs mir 5x hintereinander angehört xDD


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Februar 2009)

Ist zwar recht alt, aber hat mirn Kumpel nochmal geschickt, es ist trotzdem noch so sau geil.. xD


----------



## Hanfgurke (24. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_mp5rw32ws

Des find ich recht sweet.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (24. Februar 2009)

das is da wo meins ^^ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7Of7rqFKlY
dudu´s wissen wieso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Zelda-Fan und mag dieses Video^^hach, wie harmonisch...


----------



## Tyalra (25. Februar 2009)




----------



## Syane (25. Februar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin Zelda-Fan und mag dieses Video^^hach, wie harmonisch...




oO Das kannte ich noch nicht ...besonders die Lied passage die normal aufkommt wenn Link auf seinem Pferd reitet gefällt mir in dem Video ...leider stören die Wint geräusche etwas aber egal.. 

Ansonsten Woah kacke wie geil is das denn wie der spielt :>

..übrigens hier ein Vide passend dazu das ich in meiner Fav. Liste hab x) Könnte dir auch gefallen!


----------



## Kangrim (25. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar im moment 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7huh5Egew...&oq=white+s


----------



## Tyalra (25. Februar 2009)




----------



## Vreen (26. Februar 2009)

war bestimmt schon dabei aber egal,
das ist kaum zu toppen


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPIqNj2a8IU...feature=related


----------



## Tyalra (26. Februar 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> war bestimmt schon dabei aber egal,
> das ist kaum zu toppen
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPIqNj2a8IU...feature=related



hehe super nice...


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mann sind die lustig^^ Ich wette das Vid schaun zur Hochzeit in 20 Jahren oder so^^Man, des wird peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chilu (26. Februar 2009)

http://www.chilolive.de.pl

Da findet ihr alle möglichen Videos, die witzig sind!
ECHT GEIL die seite (-.- xD)


----------



## nemø (26. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OBlgSz8sSM&NR=1


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Februar 2009)

Musikalisch das hier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_mO2h__Kps...feature=related

und poetisch das hier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6RAPdN27Q0


----------



## rEdiC (27. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JImcvtJzIK8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uE-1RPDqJAY...feature=related





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chilu (27. Februar 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=91703

Hier noch mal die seite bei buffed von meinem Stream


VIEL SPAß


----------



## Destross (27. Februar 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> http://www.vimeo.com/1211060
> 
> Ich will auch so weit in der Welt herumkommen wie der typ.




Vielen Dank das suche ich schon seit dem ich das vor Monaten bei Giga gesehen habe. Bei dem Video bekomme ich Gänsehaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (27. Februar 2009)

Hoffe das wurde noch nicht gepostet, naja auf jeden fall ein sehr geil gemachtes vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMj75Nc5Nkk


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

Chilu schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=91703
> 
> Hier noch mal die seite bei buffed von meinem Stream
> 
> ...


hör auf damit das nächste mal report ichs werbung nur in Signaturen -.- boa ey


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (27. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo geniales Vid
> 
> hat einer eig die Musik von dem Vid auf Mp3 oder weiss Künstler und Titel ich brauch das einfach bitteeeeee



Garry Schyman - Praan

Mir persönlich gefällt der Song zu den Vorjahren besser.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNF_P281Uu4

Eines der chilligsten Lieder überhaupt.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

Sergeant_Clark schrieb:


> Garry Schyman - Praan
> 
> Mir persönlich gefällt der Song zu den Vorjahren besser.
> 
> ...


du hast das lied ned zufällig grad auf der festplatte?


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (27. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du hast das lied ned zufällig grad auf der festplatte?



Ne, leider nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

Sergeant_Clark schrieb:


> Ne, leider nicht.


scheiße ich bin voll süchtig nach dme lied das is einfach so der hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-.-


jaaaaaaaaa endlich n download dafür gefunden jaaaaa endlich
dauerschleife inc


----------



## Tyalra (27. Februar 2009)

yeah... abdance


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Februar 2009)

Full Metal Jacket auf Bayrisch

auf jeden fall ma ein blick wert^^

Rammstein - Des samma mia

und nochmehr bayrisch^^


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Full Metal Jacket auf Bayrisch
> 
> auf jeden fall ma ein blick wert^^
> 
> ...


alt und wurde shcon gepostet

und des sama mia is eigendlich von Haindling (KULT!!!!)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alt und wurde shcon gepostet
> 
> und des sama mia is eigendlich von Haindling (KULT!!!!)



mir is schon klar das des samma mia nit von rammstein ist *rolleyes*
ich finde nur es ist genial auf das video geschnitten


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Februar 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> mir is schon klar das des samma mia nit von rammstein ist *rolleyes*
> ich finde nur es ist genial auf das video geschnitten


ja des hat was


----------



## Lillyan (28. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTbYUd1jUc4

Mal ein anderer Blick auf Videospiele :>


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTbYUd1jUc4
> 
> Mal ein anderer Blick auf Videospiele :>


fehlerhafte URL *Hust*


----------



## Lillyan (28. Februar 2009)

Jetzt gehts :X


----------



## Tyalra (28. Februar 2009)

haha owned by toilette ^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. Februar 2009)

Naja isn Trailer..Aber trotzdem geil.


----------



## sorgenkind #1 (2. März 2009)

Einer der unzähligen Lieblingen (;


----------



## Xeruat (2. März 2009)

hi leute, 

hab mal am wochenende ein video gemacht wo ich mit meinem nissan 350z durch 
nen tunnel geböllert bin um mal meinen neuen auspuff klanglich zu testet. 

viel spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---> Video ansehen

LG Marco - Xéruat


----------



## Dertot (2. März 2009)

hallo zusammen,
hoffe hier bin ich richtig.
hab hier mal ein youtubelink zu einem lied hört euch das mal an und sagt eure meinung

Klickst du HIER


----------



## Deanne (2. März 2009)

Dertot schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> hoffe hier bin ich richtig.
> hab hier mal ein youtubelink zu einem lied hört euch das mal an und sagt eure meinung
> 
> Klickst du HIER



Langweilig. Rap über Herzschmerz ist mittlerweile nichts Neues mehr und wenn ich an Rapsoul und Konsorten denke, wurde das Thema auch schon ausreichend verarbeitet. Meiner Meinung nach klingt der Song wie jeder andere, der eine gescheiterte Beziehung behandelt.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

heut scheint tag der schlechten Youtubevideos zu sein -.-


----------



## Dertot (2. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Langweilig. Rap über Herzschmerz ist mittlerweile nichts Neues mehr und wenn ich an Rapsoul und Konsorten denke, wurde das Thema auch schon ausreichend verarbeitet. Meiner Meinung nach klingt der Song wie jeder andere, der eine gescheiterte Beziehung behandelt.


da gehts nicht um eine gescheiterte beziehung naja kommt drauf an was man unter gescheitert versteht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

ok das hier hab ich mir jetzt ^10 mal angeguckt und brech immer noch ab vor lachen

Bill ... ficken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHomb6IOwME...feature=related


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok das hier hab ich mir jetzt ^10 mal angeguckt und brech immer noch ab vor lachen


HAHA danke LoD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> HAHA danke LoD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


scheiße die Stimme von dem Typen die macht mihc so fertig 

ok habs jetzt 40 mal gesehn und lach immer nochXD


----------



## Deanne (2. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok das hier hab ich mir jetzt ^10 mal angeguckt und brech immer noch ab vor lachen
> 
> Bill ... ficken
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHomb6IOwME...feature=related



LOL! Absolut genial. 

Ich mag das Video hier:


----------



## LordofDemons (2. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich mag das Video hier:


GE-NI-AL

Kalki halt <3


----------



## Minastirit (3. März 2009)

soo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich selbst bin schon lange tot und kann es trozdem gut empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (3. März 2009)

so eine Assy-Familie^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. März 2009)

Das ist so schlimm, dass es schon garnicht mehr Wahr sein kann... Das gezeigte hat sicher eine lange Vorgeschichte, anders kann ich mir das Gefilmte nicht erklären.


----------



## LiquidFantasy (4. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=...p;v=goix7jFXD9Q

Und alles andere von nigahiga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (5. März 2009)

..... ich komm ausm lachen nicht mehr raus.....


----------



## Tyalra (6. März 2009)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> ..... ich komm ausm lachen nicht mehr raus.....



rofl..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (6. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> GE-NI-AL
> 
> Kalki halt <3



Oh, ein Kenner?

Wer SEP mag, wird den "Kanzler von Kastanien" lieben:


----------



## LordofDemons (7. März 2009)

Kalkis Bimmelbahn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG7J3qOqjqE&NR=1

Die lustigen Entführer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QhkyYApBVw&NR=1

Prostata Lied
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7NkXEvkgx8...feature=related

volle kanne Susane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0umtggsS7I...feature=related

ein ROggenbrot 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJWbDzpMHDk...feature=related

Gülcan -.-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAToJvKVvnM...feature=related

5 Sterne Deluxe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OktmWnrKZio...feature=related


----------



## Crowser19 (7. März 2009)

Nach dem ich fälschlicherweise nen threadt öffnete ^^ nun hier :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u52YiKJ9JKk

Sagt mir wie ihr es findet ich finds lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. März 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Nach dem ich fälschlicherweise nen threadt öffnete ^^ nun hier :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u52YiKJ9JKk
> 
> ...


das is ma geil XD


----------



## Syane (7. März 2009)

Crowser19 schrieb:


> Nach dem ich fälschlicherweise nen threadt öffnete ^^ nun hier :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u52YiKJ9JKk
> 
> ...




Habs mir in deinem erst eröffneten thread angesehen echt geil xD


----------



## LordofDemons (7. März 2009)

ich hab nochma was von kalki

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gW-fD5tQN8...e=rfw-rec-HM-r2

Tierpsychopathin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42xI8jZdjtE...feature=related

der requart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7ECuVhgSYw...feature=related

birte Karalus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVh9ZbrZj5E&NR=1

DVU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hngKRTburs4...ature=rec-HM-r2

Schokolade ab 18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqosEcUlKqM...feature=related

Kochen für Singels
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_GtSb7nrqc&NR=1

Gummihuhn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15RBLTjPsPk&NR=1


----------



## LordofDemons (7. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0VdTRCywYo&NR=1
JImy Hendriks des Xylophons


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2009)




----------



## Tony B. (7. März 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal echt witzig.
> 
> Mein Favorit momentan:
> Stapelfahrer Klaus
> ...



Klaus isn Klassiker 

ich finde ihn geil : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu-Oo9HrdwM...re=channel_page


----------



## LordofDemons (8. März 2009)

bei dem verreck ich grad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_9BJomwXb0...feature=related

eine großeutrige INtelektamöbe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvFApiWMJnA...feature=related

Dickes Ferkel am Strand
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYmPvfXDIzw&NR=1

guckt euch das an (aber überspringt den Kader Loth scheiß)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byBov1Jznkc&NR=1

Wechselbeschwerden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh2q2stoLes


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqZMew1OjwU


...unglaublich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (9. März 2009)

Für alle Moppedfreunde


----------



## Deanne (9. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dickes Ferkel am Strand
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYmPvfXDIzw&NR=1



Ich LIEBE den Clip. 

Das hier ist auch gut, sollte ja mittlerweile jedem bekannt sein.


----------



## painschkes (9. März 2009)

_Ich frag mal hier , da ihr ja soviel auf Youtube rumgeistert =]

Kennt jemand diesen Türkischen Comedian der verschiedene Leute nachtmacht? 

Mal nen richtigen Türken , dann jemand mit "geschwollener" Aussprache usw.. ?

Dabei wird er immer aufm Handy angerufen.._


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. März 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich frag mal hier , da ihr ja soviel auf Youtube rumgeistert =]
> 
> Kennt jemand diesen Türkischen Comedian der verschiedene Leute nachtmacht?
> 
> ...


immer aufm handy angerufen?
dann meinst du wohl buddy ogün, ich such mal grad nen link...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuLZy7RplwE...&playnext=1


----------



## da88 (9. März 2009)

Wow: http://www.bendecho.de/5d394803fb-slam-dunk-show


----------



## painschkes (9. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> immer aufm handy angerufen?
> dann meinst du wohl buddy ogün, ich such mal grad nen link...



_Ich danke dir! :-)_


----------



## LordofDemons (9. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5mBhZV7JgQ...feature=related

so n scheiße XD


----------



## Deanne (10. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5mBhZV7JgQ...feature=related
> 
> so n scheiße XD



Wird das jetzt der Kalkofe-Fan-Thread? Man, da hab ich ja was losgetreten. ^^



Auch einer meiner Lieblings-Clips:

Coupe-Verarsche. Darf ich das eigentlich posten? ^^


Die 1. Buffed-Kalki-Gruppe


----------



## Vampiry (10. März 2009)

da88 schrieb:


> Wow: http://www.bendecho.de/5d394803fb-slam-dunk-show



Kann mir einer sagen was das für eine Musik im Hintergrund ist?


----------



## Kronas (10. März 2009)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was das für eine Musik im Hintergrund ist?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LZcMv0H1bI


----------



## Thraslon (11. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob wir das hier schon hatten aber das is echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sau lustig, wie ich finde. 
Klick mich!


----------



## HGVermillion (11. März 2009)

700 MB in 0,8 Sekunden kopiert. Ich hätte gerne auch so schnelle Festplatten. Wohl eines der Geilsten Werbevideos der letzten Zeit.


----------



## Dextra17 (12. März 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ob es wer schon hatte. Ist aber einfach geil, wie der Barth da einbricht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (12. März 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich werbe mich mal selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The Medallion Calls: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd7CUtk_WZ8

Numb-Piano : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hgkvlSej18 

Mfg Bodog


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2009)




----------



## TheGui (14. März 2009)

is es krank das schön zu finden O_?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGkRqprXccY


----------



## Dracun (14. März 2009)

Das letzte Lied war ein lied von dem ersten Album was ich von Unheilig gehört habe und ja es ist absolut genial....eins der besten Weihnachtslieder die ich kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (14. März 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> is es krank das schön zu finden O_?)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGkRqprXccY



Sieht zwar beeindruckend aus, aber ich weiß ja nicht ob das so schön ist, wenns eintrifft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn die Erde so untergeht würde ich verdammt viel Sonnencreme einpacken, sonst gibts 'nen fiesen Sonnenbrand und Hautkrebs. Damit ist nicht zu spaßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. März 2009)

Das lied hat mal ne gute ansage an alle da draussen.

Oh man das war so lange her...aber die tänze habe ich sogar in RL gemacht..hey es funst^^
Ausm dem gamel game CABAL
DANCE Beta old!!


----------



## Valnir Aesling (15. März 2009)

roman du sack so spät nooch on aber bisst nie Ts was soll das?
Und der Tanz is ja mal geil.


Meine Persöhnlichen youtube lieblinge sind zurzeit ja:




und:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7NTYeRg5Dg lol...


----------



## LordofDemons (15. März 2009)

Hier nochmal wat feines

Frosty Dance 7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDHpqNe7hws

Frosty dance 6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VHAszu9zuo

Frosty dance 5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvnokkGXjI4

Frosty dance 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tehJy3V-7w

Frosty dance 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zhhRA9c5jA

Frosty dance 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyaSzpQf_Pk

Frosty dance 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BlRUpwJt7c


MFG

LoD


----------



## Aromat05 (15. März 2009)

Da  konnte ich mich nicht mehr alten vor lachen! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtdhrQPYKxc...feature=related


----------



## Plato0n (15. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsQhuxPsSjE

hammer lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (15. März 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> 700 MB in 0,8 Sekunden kopiert. Ich hätte gerne auch so schnelle Festplatten. Wohl eines der Geilsten Werbevideos der letzten Zeit.




What the... wie verdammt geil.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> What the... wie verdammt geil.


epic need den pc^^


----------



## Tardok (15. März 2009)

Bin sicher dass das Video schon mal gepostet wurde, aber es ist nun mal das genialste Video EVER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNYfZd8iV2k


----------



## Qonix (15. März 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzTmh6KGG94...feature=related


hört auch auch mal das Lied Pure von denen an es lohnt sihc!


----------



## -PuRity- (17. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hört auch auch mal das Lied Pure von denen an es lohnt sihc!



Jup, sehr geile Mucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht ob es schon mal gepostet wurde, aber das hier finde ich echt epic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InZNBcJTmWs...feature=related


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

keine Ahnung ob die shconmal gepostet wurden =) aber mir gefällts =)

Fake? Pulse



Flow Go



Flow &#12513;&#12525;&#12473; ( Meros)


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2009)

ist zwar kein youtube aber genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.animationarcade.com/music/chocoborobovoice.html


----------



## LordofDemons (18. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP23IN75TAY&NR=1
Bodo Wartke - Regen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B_SG3j9ZCY...feature=related
Jetzt ist Sommer - geiles LIEEEED!!!


----------



## Dracun (21. März 2009)

eigentlich net meine mukke aber des lied is ja absolut genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 reinhören ihr müsst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP23IN75TAY&NR=1
> *Bodo Wartke - Regen*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B_SG3j9ZCY...feature=related
> Jetzt ist Sommer - geiles LIEEEED!!!


ja der is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wartke is Kult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (21. März 2009)

Soul Eater ending 3


Der w zwo drei


Soul eater Amv (Maka 4tw)


Der w - Stille Tage im Klischee


----------



## LordofDemons (21. März 2009)

Ha wo ich grad Kangrims Post seh

Wise Guys - Jetzt is Sommer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B_SG3j9ZCY


Pohlmann - Wenn jetzt Sommer wär
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyx5q9ZXV64


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2009)

wäre ich doch nur ein paaar jährchen früher geboren worden^^


----------



## Topperharly (23. März 2009)




----------



## Glance (23. März 2009)

hat evlt schon jmd gepostet aber trotzdem: most epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX3avKkD38o...re=channel_page


----------



## Alion (24. März 2009)

Glance schrieb:


> hat evlt schon jmd gepostet aber trotzdem: most epic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deutsche verstehen kein Schweizerdeutsch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Spannersaurus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jamaican (24. März 2009)

Ich und ein Freund Spielen schon seit einiger Zeit ein PsP Homebrew und beherrschen es schon richtig gut.

Wir haben angefangen es aufzunehmen es sind schon 4 Vids und wir werden noch mehr.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2OPEPyoc3s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNwhxHziV0U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYc1xKFoeSc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk0k1RKKiBs


----------



## Dracun (24. März 2009)

Ja es ist Peter Maffay aber trotzdem ein wunderschönes Lied


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> wäre ich doch nur ein paaar jährchen früher geboren worden^^


Woodstock 99 muss voll scheiße gewesen sein 
da wurde ne Frau direkt vor der Bühne vergewaltigt ganz zu shweigen von den gelegten bränden etc. hab da vor n paar wohcen mal ne doku darüber gesehen


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Deutsche verstehen kein Schweizerdeutsch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ok das is ma lol!


----------



## Aero_one (25. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Auch wenn´s an Sucide grenzt sowas hier zu posten...


----------



## Soldier206 (25. März 2009)

Weißt du noch Vitali? ^^

​


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. März 2009)

weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde aber Darth Vader = Smartass?
 ist eins meienr lieblingsvideos


----------



## Harloww (26. März 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Edit: Auch wenn´s an Sucide grenzt sowas hier zu posten...


Warum?


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (26. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81IVm0khhWM


Ich muss immer so lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. März 2009)

Hier mal n paar SOngs der Band Saltatio Mortis

Spielmannsschwur
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0tiSB5u-jw

Sieben Raben
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5scj8Vhf-nE

Prometheus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VLe18Sk9NU

Viel Spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG LOD


----------



## mccord (26. März 2009)




----------



## Tony B. (27. März 2009)

eindeutig: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6Tl6-pQTX8

is noch recht jung die folge aber hammer geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainsuckerᇙ (27. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOWpvdV1EDk...feature=related


Need No comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (27. März 2009)

Ich mag ja sonst diese Musikrichtung nicht, aber das Video hier ist einfach zu genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (27. März 2009)

Lol der is ma echt toll^^Richtig witzig wirds, wenn man das Original kennt xD Ich schmeiss mich weg xD Woooohoooo

​


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. März 2009)

BOOM BOOOM BOOM

Hammer geil xD
Vorallem wie die sich selbst nen Ast ablachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. März 2009)

Bubu hat Eulenkrebs. =(

Was die Eule dabei denken muss.. ^~^


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Bubu hat Eulenkrebs. =(
> 
> Was die Eule dabei denken muss.. ^~^




Oh my god... bitte sag mir, dass das nen Fake is...

Kinderverdummung der übelsten Sorte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. März 2009)

Ist ja Switch..Endlich verarschen die KiKa =D


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8
Lamas mit hüten FTW!


----------



## Harloww (29. März 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8
> Lamas mit hüten FTW!



Muss wirklich ALLES synchonisiert werden!? Schlimm.


----------



## Melih (29. März 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw9YxsCTXL0


Nur mit HD anschauen, sonst isses nicht so komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: waren glaub ich ungefähr 200 Wisper


----------



## Vreen (29. März 2009)

frontal 21 über "killerspiele"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1YTwvfzqPs...re=channel_page


----------



## Harloww (29. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh my god... bitte sag mir, dass das nen Fake is...


Switch und so.


----------



## mccord (30. März 2009)




----------



## Manitu2007 (30. März 2009)

Mentos+Cola

€: Bitte nicht nach machen Liebe Kinder sonst wird Mam sauer das ihr die Wildledercouch im Wohnzimmer ruiniert habt und der Persateppich im Eimer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und auch nicht in der Garage in der nähe von Papas Liebling, denn Cola greift den Lack von Papas C Klasse an!!


----------



## LordofDemons (30. März 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Mentos+Cola


geil!


----------



## da88 (2. April 2009)

http://www.bendecho.de/88892cc072-shii-wii...ele-fuer-frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2009)

da88 schrieb:


> http://www.bendecho.de/88892cc072-shii-wii...ele-fuer-frauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LoooooL ich will das letzte xDDDDD


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

das is zwar kein youtube aber ..trotzalledem .........genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Futureman der IMBA Jäger Teil 1

Futureman der IMBA Jäger Teil 2


----------



## Falathrim (2. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> das is zwar kein youtube aber ..trotzalledem .........genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh noez, Futureman!
Ick bin Fjutschamän! Ick war jetz aba irgendwie so gestanden, dass ick ga nich schießen konnte.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (3. April 2009)

AMV´s von irgendwelchen Animes find ich immer besonders klasse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emgr6O0ybEk...re=channel_page


----------



## Kangrim (3. April 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> AMV´s von irgendwelchen Animes find ich immer besonders klasse
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emgr6O0ybEk...re=channel_page




100% agree 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowser19 (3. April 2009)

hier mal en video von mir hab das kaufland verarscht mit dem bekannten "marcophono" aber schaut selbst und urteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzipOgYWWP4

ach ich sag noch dazu... jaa mir war langweilig^^


----------



## Ebon (3. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_M0oswEgzyE...feature=related

find ich recht niedlich =)


----------



## Bangboombang (3. April 2009)

Dies ist meins...
Nicht funny, jedoch unglaublich beeindruckend wie es der kleine drauf hat
Respekt!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSZ3ZWn18RY


----------



## LordofDemons (4. April 2009)

Ottmar Zittlau ist "DER BACHELOR"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2h_JYHPdcg...ature=rec-HM-r2


----------



## Skatero (4. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TzftPsGYMo...feature=related

In Flames Konzert


----------



## LordofDemons (4. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TzftPsGYMo...feature=related
> 
> In Flames Konzert


<3 best band ever!


----------



## Spectrales (4. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx1XIm6q4r4


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (4. April 2009)

det ist soooooooooooooooooooo geil!!

das MÜßT IHR GUCKEN!!!


----------



## Melih (5. April 2009)

da88 schrieb:


> http://www.bendecho.de/88892cc072-shii-wii...ele-fuer-frauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Suckend life, genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. April 2009)




----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Weiß garnicht, wars hier schon drin? ^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

@ Selor: Es funktioniert nicht. -.-


----------



## Minastirit (6. April 2009)

wegen einbetten auf anfrage deaktivert .. gibt immer solche kiddis dies hochladen und solche sonderwünsche haben ..
so gehts : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kfTuNdku3A...player_embedded


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Achso.


----------



## hardrain86 (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so nun bin ich mal dran finde das ist eines der geilsten vids die es gibt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQaPXJ2Sr4M

soll mir mal einer nen vid zeigen was bessere tänzer enthält jabba 4-ever XD!!!!!!


----------



## Zorkal (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Weiß garnicht, wars hier schon drin? ^^


Das Lied war auf Platz 1 in den Charts als ich geboren wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achso.


great!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (9. April 2009)

Einfach nur geil^^

​


----------



## Ruediger (9. April 2009)

sind schon geile sachen die ihr so findet


----------



## Kangrim (9. April 2009)

Sehr geile verarsche.^^

Sehr geiles irgendwas.^^


----------



## Skatero (9. April 2009)

IN FLAMES WE TRUST 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SWITZERLAND


----------



## Soldier206 (10. April 2009)

​


----------



## Valnir Aesling (11. April 2009)




----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)




----------



## Harloww (11. April 2009)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> ​



Nicht dein Ernst!?


----------



## Soldier206 (11. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst!?



ich finds halt so scheisse das es irgendwie wieder lustig ist^^


----------



## Phoenixfighter (11. April 2009)

geil find ich ja das hier   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1-osfmLfNQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (11. April 2009)

göttlich


----------



## EspCap (11. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npZzlvpb65A
Einfach genial ^^


----------



## Syane (11. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npZzlvpb65A
> Einfach genial ^^




Also wenn ich ehrlich bin fand ich das nich lustig ... hat in mir eher sone art "Hass-gefühl"`..auf den Kerl aufkommen lassen ... wenn ich im Publikum gesessen hätte ..wär ich da längst rauf und hätte den runter gezogen. Nicht wegen dem Inhalt ...sondern weil das nicht Lustig war.. eher gegenteilig, nur nerfig.

Triff wohl nur nicht meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Aero_one (12. April 2009)

Altes SNL Video mit Ardy von The Lonely Island ... alt aber gut


----------



## Dextra17 (12. April 2009)

Ich sag nur... FIRST  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. April 2009)

haha das geil Dextra ;D  
an alle die mal ne PS3 wollten ;D


----------



## Tzeentch (12. April 2009)

Ingeborg Schnabel - Die Katze in der Fensterbank

click me


----------



## HGVermillion (12. April 2009)




----------



## jeef (12. April 2009)

Mein Liebling is immer noch Charlie the Unicorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Mein Liebling is immer noch Charlie the Unicorn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gibts auch in deutsch


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Am Besten bei 1:30 einsteigen

Ich glaub der Musik-Stil wird auch speedhardcorefucktrancetechno genannt oder so..


----------



## mccord (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

<3


----------



## LoLTroll (14. April 2009)

War sicher schonmal hier drin...aber trotzdem die besten Credits, die es jemahls in einem Spiel gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (14. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst!?


also irgendwie geil aber auch bisl zu doof kp^^
isn geiler mix XD


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2009)

The italian man who went to malta:


----------



## Spectrales (15. April 2009)

Phaaatdippin'!


----------



## ManicK (15. April 2009)

natalie portman rap! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







einfach genial. (wer's nicht versteht... nicht weinen)


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2009)

Ich mag die Band einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mag generell Bands wie "Super Zwei" und "Wise Guys"


----------



## mccord (20. April 2009)




----------



## Manitu2007 (20. April 2009)

der Typ mit dem BMX hats drauf aber kennt ihr das? zum Todlachen ^^



und


----------



## da88 (20. April 2009)

coole Vieh: http://www.bendecho.de/4aa2aad3b2-faulaffe...tzelt-zu-werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> Youtube-Video 2:


This video is not available in your country or domain o_O Zensur? Worum gehts in Deinem Boot-Video?


----------



## LordofDemons (20. April 2009)

da88 schrieb:


> coole Vieh: http://www.bendecho.de/4aa2aad3b2-faulaffe...tzelt-zu-werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so einen will ich auch der is ja voll knuffig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (20. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> This video is not available in your country or domain o_O Zensur? Worum gehts in Deinem Boot-Video?



Jo da Youtube die GEMA nicht bezahlen will (1 Cent pro angeschautem Video), werden jetzt nach und nach für deutsche Kunden die Musikvideos abgedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2009)

Ahso ok danke für die Info.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. April 2009)

Einbetten deaktiviert..Wie ich die hasse.

Bin selbst World of Warcraft Spieler,ich finds super auch wenn Giga weg ist. 

Einfach göttlich!


----------



## Gramarye (20. April 2009)

ka ob es schonmal gepostet wurde, aber so geil die neue Shii, eine Wii für die Frau...   XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SXNAtwYMBw


----------



## LoLTroll (20. April 2009)

auch genial:


----------



## Soldier206 (21. April 2009)

das is einfach nur geil^^​


----------



## Tünnemann72 (21. April 2009)

hihi .... ja Bauer sucht Frau ... "Und wenn Sie sich weiterhin so geschickt anstellt, findet Sie auch noch die letzte Mine ... "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)




----------



## nemø (21. April 2009)

Oh sünde 
aber die dinger sind echt shice


----------



## LordofDemons (22. April 2009)

<3


----------



## Elenor (22. April 2009)

Hier verarschen 2 Kumpels jemanden, der wirklich Angst vor Aliens hat! Erst im Bett, dann unter der Dusche (knallen ihm sogar noch ein Bügelbrett über n kopf) und dann nochmal im schlafzimmer! Tipp: Sound voll aufdrehen, beim letzten Streich schreit der Typ im Hintergrund soo geil, is nur leider n bissl leise!


http://www.linkfun.net/fun-videos/alienstreich_video-2872


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

Ich liebe den Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (23. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kju9VU2B7Bk

das lied hats mir angetan ^^


----------



## Fedime (23. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4NMBlF2jUo


super geil.. bringt aber ein bisschen zeit und allgemeinwissen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. April 2009)

a ja das wahren noch TV zeiten


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

http://playhimoffkeyboardcat.com/


----------



## Spectrales (25. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> http://playhimoffkeyboardcat.com/




LOL
Das ist so lustig xD

Was ist das für eine Katze? Ist die echt?


----------



## Birk (25. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> LOL
> Das ist so lustig xD
> 
> Was ist das für eine Katze? Ist die echt?



Jo, natürlich is die echt.  Aber, dass die nicht selber spielt is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (25. April 2009)

Aloha,



Ich finde Lonely Island einfach nur <3


----------



## Burninggnome (26. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/noryfA4xmg
haha


----------



## Thoraxos (26. April 2009)

Arnold Schwarzenegger mein Favorit von Mad TV 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (26. April 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzgpU25C6fg
Hrhr. :>

Und endlich kommts auf DVD raus! <3
Irgendwie ist es blöd, wenn man sich über ein halbes Jahr lang auf einen Film freut. Bestimmt werde ich total enttäuscht sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. April 2009)

erst ma die katze und der drucker
http://www.eblogx.com/Videos--Katze-vs-Drucker-12631.html

und noch 300 wenn es während der wirtschaftskrise gedreht worden währe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.eblogx.com/Videos--300-waehrend...rise-12605.html

und weils so schön is noch diesen lustigen arbeitsplatz den ihc auch gern hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.eblogx.com/Bilder--Cooler-Arbeitsplatz-12653.html


----------



## mccord (27. April 2009)




----------



## Klunker (27. April 2009)

tekkno 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Fand' ich gar nicht mal so lustig..
Hab überhaupt nix gegen Hitler-Witze, aber der war gar nicht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier das Original


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2009)

Das Original ist ja MEGA süss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das Original ist ja MEGA süss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo.. ._.



xD

Omg warst du das Quonix?



> cuuuuuuuutteeeee -^.^-


----------



## Rin (28. April 2009)

Ey die katzen sind voll geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (30. April 2009)

Das lied ist einfach zu geil

​


----------



## Raheema (30. April 2009)

wow das Lied geht ab !!!!


----------



## Soldier206 (30. April 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> wow das Lied geht ab !!!!



Sonst hätt ichs ja net gepostet^^

Das hier is von denen auch noch richtig geil (auch wenn Black Tears besser ist^^)


----------



## Soldier206 (30. April 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## mccord (1. Mai 2009)




----------



## Druda (1. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjPoIPSNc9c

krieg den Link jetzt nicht anders rein, aber muss man gesehen haben
es ist zu goldig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danach kriegt man glatt Lust ein paar Gummibaerchen zu essen xD


----------



## Rin (1. Mai 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjPoIPSNc9c



das ist ja schon echt übel, das arme Gummibärchen.


----------



## G3nGeN (2. Mai 2009)

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/panda-niesst

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/betrunkener-man...er-polizeiwache

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/hund-schwerelos-im-flugzeug

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/katze-will-weiterschlafen

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/schlafwandelnder-hund 


Das wären so die letzten 5 die ich mit gepeichert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Wow! Für so ne Nummer muss man schon verdammt viel Selbstvertrauen aufbringen, danke fürs Posten



Raheema schrieb:


> wow das Lied geht ab !!!!



Du kennst nicht viel Musik.. oder?


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Mai 2009)

nette sache das mit dem panda^^

edit:
Spectrales lass ihn doch wenn ihm diese art von musik gefällt und ihn die texte ansprechen ist das gut so


----------



## mccord (2. Mai 2009)




----------



## Alith (2. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhYPDoVvMSI


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Mai 2009)

HATESPHERE "FLOATING"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3eCD2pimPU


----------



## Dextra17 (2. Mai 2009)

Hab da noch so ein paar Katzenclips 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2009)

Brap kB auf Katzen ^^
Jetzt gibts was über EMOS
20 min+ gutes English vorausgesetzt


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. Mai 2009)

die kleine is echt süß ^^


----------



## Zonalar (3. Mai 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (3. Mai 2009)

John Butler Trio - Ocean

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VAkOhXIsI0

einfach genial


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Mai 2009)

Der Bär leuft glaub ich sogar Täglich auf KiKa aber das Vid ist echt der Hammer ^^


----------



## mccord (3. Mai 2009)

maru <3


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Mai 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Der Bär leuft glaub ich sogar Täglich auf KiKa aber das Vid ist echt der Hammer ^^


das ist ja becom der bär^^ <3


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Mai 2009)

Naruto AMV - Take my hand



naruto first ending


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1827458/Wer_war_das

ist zwar nicht von youtube aber ist da auch bestimmt drinnen.

Bei dem Video muss ich mich jedes mal kaputlachen.


----------



## Rexo (4. Mai 2009)

Die hier sind der knuller



wen man sich alle anschauen will mussen Franzosich kenntnise vorhanden sein


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2009)

Babedepupi?


----------



## Klunker (4. Mai 2009)

oder auch



oder



ach ich liebe switch^^


----------



## Kangrim (4. Mai 2009)




----------



## Suka-San (4. Mai 2009)

Spontan fallen mir diese Videos ein:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znnavxFReJs

&' für die ganz... verrückten. xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGwzhqL9gxc


----------



## tonygt (4. Mai 2009)

stickman on crack is einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


guckt euch am besten alle teile an

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wT08UziaFw


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Mai 2009)

Grantig - Totentanz


----------



## Soldier206 (4. Mai 2009)

​


----------



## Medmius (4. Mai 2009)

:-)


----------



## Soldier206 (7. Mai 2009)

​


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Mai 2009)

the iSnort
http://www.hirnfick.to/Videos/866/isnort.html


----------



## Druda (8. Mai 2009)

ist zwar kein Liebling, aber hab ich eben grad aufgenommen ^^
hab mich echt erschrocken, als aufeinmal diese lauten Geraeusche zu hoeren waren ._.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI3pExRKKpA


----------



## mccord (8. Mai 2009)




----------



## Soldier206 (8. Mai 2009)

​


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Mai 2009)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> ​


<3


----------



## LoLTroll (8. Mai 2009)

Seelig seien die Unwissenden...


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ihm einen Subscribe geschenkt.
Der Typ ist echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (10. Mai 2009)

das is endgeil Spectrales 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. Mai 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?u...ein-geheimer-songcontest-wir-wissen-es-nicht/

Dieses Lied ist einfach nur genial, <3 Galinda.

Besucht sie im buffed.de IRC unter #buffed.de


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> http://www.ehrenfeste.de/2009/05/10/war-es...issen-es-nicht/


woooohooo genial will mehr Galinda for DSDS Kandidatin


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

ist das die Galinda ausem IRC channel?


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. Mai 2009)

Welche sonst?


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

keine ahung vll gibs ja noch ne andere


----------



## TheGui (11. Mai 2009)

"Schau, es ist stecken geblieben!"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbittLn84cY...player_embedded


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

lol wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (11. Mai 2009)

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Mai 2009)

Gfiti schrieb:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ROFLCOPTER XD


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

Oh mien gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (12. Mai 2009)

http://www.inbflat.net/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (13. Mai 2009)

Das ist ein Cartoon ausschnitt aus dem Film " Bowling for Cloumbine" super Film kann ich nur jedem empfehlen *schleich Werbung*

Cartoon

Dann noch das: xD super geil!


Auf das Linke Mädchen achten xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (13. Mai 2009)

Wie kann man das nochmal einbetten das das sofort angezeigt wird??? O___O

ps: ich weiß ich bin ein noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (13. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Wie kann man das nochmal einbetten das das sofort angezeigt wird??? O___O
> 
> ps: ich weiß ich bin ein noob
> 
> ...



[.youtube]VideoID[./youtube]

Aber ohne den Punkt^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (13. Mai 2009)




----------



## Birk (13. Mai 2009)

Entchen! Who the Fuck is Entchen?!


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)




----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)




----------



## Hirmotessa (16. Mai 2009)

Wenn Ihr Euch darin wiederfindet, dann habt Ihr echt ein großes Problem.

Aber ich finde, dass der Kerl wenigstens zu seiner "Art" steht.


----------



## Klunker (16. Mai 2009)

teilweise zu hoch gesungen, aber jedem das seine, erst dachte ich, das wäre selor Keith Oo aber sein Hemd/Anzug sieht besser aus, Gelb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)




----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Ich liebe diesen Song^^




Und hier die WoW-Version


----------



## Kurta (16. Mai 2009)




----------



## nemø (17. Mai 2009)

Hach, peter ist einfach zu geil


----------



## El Homer (17. Mai 2009)

Ich kann nich ablassen von dem Geruch xD

Fantastisch !


----------



## Rexo (17. Mai 2009)

einfach Gottlich 

TheTrueBlacky is ein genie im synchronisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man Beachte den Kill Navi Knopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Mai 2009)

Und hier: das Original:


----------



## Rexo (20. Mai 2009)

_*Weird al yankovic is ein genie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## Soldier206 (20. Mai 2009)

baaaah das der das halt auchnoch trinkt^^​


----------



## Niranda (20. Mai 2009)

Kein youtube :<

http://www.brainblog.to/item/2009/04/unaufhaltsam


----------



## Kangrim (20. Mai 2009)




----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (21. Mai 2009)

Und draum gehe ich nicht ins Schwimm bad !!!!!!


----------



## Rexo (21. Mai 2009)

_*Urrg...igit*_


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Mai 2009)

EPIC!


----------



## Rexo (22. Mai 2009)

_*Das is Disaster Movie wen ich mich nich irre

geiler film*_

_*Edit*_
*o.o Traume ich???ich guck mier gerade die englische version an da is alles Spiegelverkehrt*


----------



## Kalmur (22. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8

einfach nur genial^^


----------



## Duni (22. Mai 2009)

Kalmur schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8
> 
> einfach nur genial^^




Wurd imo in dem Thread schonmal gepostet, trotzdem ists genial xD


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2009)

*a ja ThetrueBlacky is ein genialer synchronisator^^

**hust**
zwar nicht von Blacky aber trotzdem geil


*


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2009)

_*sry doppelposte*_


----------



## Läry1 (23. Mai 2009)

alles von EDDSWORLD ^.^ http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=eddswo...amp;view=videos

>>>> da ein beispielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqEIxlv0UTE...re=channel_page


----------



## Lillyan (23. Mai 2009)

Wenn man schon das Lied verlinkt, dann bitte auch das Original.


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2009)

_*@Lillyan cooler song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## Haggelo (23. Mai 2009)

Kalmur schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8
> 
> einfach nur genial^^



hammer...


gibts da noch mehr ?



Das mit dem Silent Hill is auch genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Halts maul und geh rein ...
OK...
AAHH wer spricht da xD .


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2009)

*Is von Blacky musst ma in seinem blog gucken er ubernimt die ins deutsche von Newgrounds

Die auch cool sind sind die Charlie the Unicorn teile
Awsem man und Awsemfield sind auch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



omg Brennende penner!!

Blacky-Blog*


----------



## Skatero (23. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man schon das Lied verlinkt, dann bitte auch das Original.


Zensiert ist es aber nicht wirklich gut. Immer Biep Biep Biep.


----------



## Soldier206 (23. Mai 2009)

​


----------



## -PuRity- (25. Mai 2009)

Das hier ist ein Klassiker:


----------



## Rexo (25. Mai 2009)

_*Das IPhone man kanne alles damit nur nicht Telefonieren^^*_


----------



## LeWhopper (26. Mai 2009)

Zu geil XD

Das ist auch super:


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

hier hät ich wieder was 



deanne würd sich freuen XD


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man schon das Lied verlinkt, dann bitte auch das Original.


und das kontervideo bitte auch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_pFTAY7MF8...feature=related


----------



## nemø (26. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALzDcMDhf2o 
old school


----------



## Rexo (27. Mai 2009)

nemø schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALzDcMDhf2o
> old school



_*Die Version hier is besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*_


----------



## mccord (28. Mai 2009)




----------



## b1ubb (28. Mai 2009)

Verstehen leider nur österreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber die leute die es verstehen, liegen zu 1000% am boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (28. Mai 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> aber die leute die es verstehen, liegen zu 1000% am boden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als Bayer versteht mans auch a weng  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Baujoar Ananeinsk*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gute Dame sollte sofort auf ne internationale Messe gestellt werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (28. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32JgSJYpL8o


----------



## Dextra17 (28. Mai 2009)

Für unsere WoW-Anhänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (28. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLjtYpyuB2k LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## tonygt (28. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLjtYpyuB2k LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!



die reihen folge der postes past perfekt


----------



## RomanGV1 (29. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHi5F9qUjwI

So ich hatte lange weille..und jemand sagte im Ts er macht jetzt in der nacht nen schnitzel warm..
Daraufhin ist mir das hier eingefallen..

Ich hoffe es ist ein bischen witzig

Tschö^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (29. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (30. Mai 2009)

Das Lied is eig derbe krank ^^ aber das Vid passt einfach super dazu so das es wieder lustig is^^​


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Mai 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHi5F9qUjwI
> 
> So ich hatte lange weille..und jemand sagte im Ts er macht jetzt in der nacht nen schnitzel warm..
> Daraufhin ist mir das hier eingefallen..
> ...


das hört sich so richtig psycho an XD


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juni 2009)

Thrall zeigt uns seine Bude! (wer n bissl englisch kann...)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzFrLXAYASc

Hier das neueste Nyhm- Vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQcwY22DA4k

Einfach geile naruto Verarsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtW9SDW4iug

Schaut auch mal Smosh vids und Coldmirror ^^ Auch da sind ein paar geile dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (2. Juni 2009)

genial.


----------



## Kveld (3. Juni 2009)

Way ou of here - Porcupine Tree <3


----------



## Soldier206 (3. Juni 2009)

Will euch ma zeigen wie ich so trainiere xD​


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIU0RMV_II8


----------



## Druda (3. Juni 2009)




----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (3. Juni 2009)

http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/5985903


----------



## Macta (3. Juni 2009)

Klick

Eine Klassenkameradin vin mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (3. Juni 2009)

ach und dann gibt es noch das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe es..du Sozi! xD


----------



## Loinus (3. Juni 2009)

Star Wars Floppy Drive  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



oder
Klick mich


----------



## Rexo (3. Juni 2009)

_*wie zum teufel geht das den ??*_


----------



## Westicê1.1 (4. Juni 2009)

ich liebe es^^
hoffe es war noch ned da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

verrückt...


----------



## Zonalar (4. Juni 2009)

> verrückt...



Das ist, hart...


----------



## olopi (4. Juni 2009)

Suche schon Lange ein gutes Warcraft 3Video hab es endlich gefunden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af3noMCdylo...feature=related

Und Natürlich mein eigenes: Problem schaut es im profil von olopi99


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

Jo... super video. Jemand spielt den singleplayer von WC3 und kommentiert.
Was langweiligeres haste aber nicht gefunden, oder?


----------



## tonygt (4. Juni 2009)

olopi schrieb:


> Suche schon Lange ein gutes Warcraft 3Video hab es endlich gefunden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af3noMCdylo...feature=related
> 
> Und Natürlich mein eigenes: Problem schaut es im profil von olopi99



Video sehr uninterresant wenn man net Warcraft 3 Gespielt hat versteht man den Anfang net und wenn mans gespielt hat ists glaube ich sehr öde. Intros von Wc3 Kann ich mir auch woanders ansehen und dein Problem was ich nicht verstehe intressiert mich in dem Thread eigentlich realtiv wenig


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (4. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> verrückt...



Wtf? is das nicht der der Typ den sie bei /b/ immer anbeten?


----------



## mastergamer (4. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> - Video -
> verrückt...




Wenn du mir sagen könntest, was an diesem Clip "verrückt" ist, bekommst du alles was du willst. Das arme Kerlchen kann nichts für sein Leiden und für seinen Zustand. Er ist nun mal ein Fan von Eminem, und das zeigst er, indem er einen seiner Songs nachsingt. Du enttäuscht mich immer wieder als "Gottesanbeter". Punkt, und back to topic wieder.


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

> Wenn du mir sagen könntest, was an diesem Clip "verrückt" ist, bekommst du alles was du willst.


Verrückt ist, dass das Kerlchen 1000ende Videos von sich online stellt.
>und das ist nur eines seiner Profile<

Ich hätte gerne eine Milliarde Euro, und dass folgender Film bald erscheint!


----------



## Banload (4. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> verrückt...



Sollte keine Beleidigung sein, aber...

...ist der Typ real? Macht der das extra oder ist der mit Silikon verkleistert?


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Sollte keine Beleidigung sein, aber...
> 
> ...ist der Typ real? Macht der das extra oder ist der mit Silikon verkleistert?


Frag ich mich auch.
Wenn er echt ist, dann finde ich es nicht sehr lustig, und habe Mitleid.


----------



## Banload (4. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch.
> Wenn er echt ist, dann finde ich es nicht sehr lustig, und habe Mitleid.



ich hätte welches übrig. Aber nicht für solche, die sich mit einem solchen Aussehen im Internet publizieren und dann noch in ihren Channel schreiben: 
"Dont fuck with me I'm warning you"

Sorry aber das finde ich echt krank was es auf der Welt nicht alles gibt, da fragt man sich echt, wafür es eigentlich Behindertenzentren gibt.


----------



## Skatero (4. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Wenn du mir sagen könntest, was an diesem Clip "verrückt" ist, bekommst du alles was du willst. Das arme Kerlchen kann nichts für sein Leiden und für seinen Zustand. Er ist nun mal ein Fan von Eminem, und das zeigst er, indem er einen seiner Songs nachsingt. Du enttäuscht mich immer wieder als "Gottesanbeter". Punkt, und back to topic wieder.


Ja Night falls ist ja soo ein Gottesanbeter. Sarkasmus und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Banload schrieb:


> ich hätte welches übrig. Aber nicht für solche, die sich mit einem solchen Aussehen im Internet publizieren und dann noch in ihren Channel schreiben:
> "Dont fuck with me I'm warning you"
> 
> Sorry aber das finde ich echt krank was es auf der Welt nicht alles gibt, da fragt man sich echt, wafür es eigentlich Behindertenzentren gibt.


Darf sich ein Behinderter also nicht mehr normal benehmen, so wie jeder andere Mensch auch?
Sorry aber mehr konnte ich deinem Post nicht entnehmen.


----------



## Banload (4. Juni 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja Night falls ist ja soo ein Gottesanbeter. Sarkasmus und so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Doch, aber es wirkt sozialkritisch natürlich anders auf einen Menschen. Deshalb fällt fast jeder auch ein Urteil auf den ersten Blick und zwar in allen Bereichen. sei es nun eine körperliche Einschränkung oder sonst etwas.
Ich mag es einfach nicht besonders, dass dieser Mensch sich offensichtlich durch einen Komplex im Internet publizieren muss, da er zuwenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommt oder was weiss ich. Hast du seine Videos angeschaut? Ihm ist offensichtlich langweilig - und das meine ich jetzt ganz wörtlich.


----------



## Westicê1.1 (4. Juni 2009)

> ...ist der Typ real? Macht der das extra oder ist der mit Silikon verkleistert?



sieht ziemlich echt aus...
auch wenn er den kopf zur Seite dreht uns so


----------



## Banload (4. Juni 2009)

Westicê1.1 schrieb:


> sieht ziemlich echt aus...
> auch wenn er den kopf zur Seite dreht uns so



Ich hab gelesen, er sei gestorben.


----------



## mastergamer (4. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen, er sei gestorben.



Seine letzte Anmeldung mit seinem Youtube-Account war vor ca. 20 Stunden. Und in der Zeit hat er auch 3-4 Videos von sich hochgeladen. Mhmm


----------



## Night falls (4. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen, er sei gestorben.



Er hat lediglich nen neuen Account erstellt... Die Todesmeldung war ne "Ente" oder auch ein "Trollpost" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe  das Video war hier noch nicht. Hört es euch einfach an ich schmeiß mich immer wieder weg.




einfach nur lustig


----------



## El Homer (5. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Er hat lediglich nen neuen Account erstellt... Die Todesmeldung war ne "Ente" oder auch ein "Trollpost"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auch wenn er eine Behinderung hat, find ich seine Videos provozierend und "too much"


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Juni 2009)

Mein Name ist Männchen,  Erd-Männchen


----------



## leorc (5. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> :-)




Omg der Typ hat echt nen Dachschaden xD.


----------



## Rexo (6. Juni 2009)

_*omg du hats der der hat einen an der klatsche der hat am anfang des vid´s gesagt gewahlt is keine lösung und schlagt danach den drucker kaupput ^^*_


----------



## tonygt (6. Juni 2009)

hat was finde ich
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbbA9BhCTko

Hmm irgendwie klapts bei mir nicht dem direkten zeigen von den Vids bei mir erscheint dann immer nur nen weißes Fenster


----------



## Banload (6. Juni 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> hat was finde ich
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbbA9BhCTko
> 
> Hmm irgendwie klapts bei mir nicht dem direkten zeigen von den Vids bei mir erscheint dann immer nur nen weißes Fenster


Ich liege echt am Boden xD
Was ist denn das für ne Scheisse? xD


----------



## Kangrim (6. Juni 2009)

Banload schrieb:


> Ich liege echt am Boden xD
> Was ist denn das für ne Scheisse? xD



Naja Miku singt das das ist schon grund genug ^^


----------



## DanB (6. Juni 2009)

Ich finde ja den Falcon Punch recht geil, finde das ist einfach nur geil gemacht.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY7xg92aNrY

P.S.: Wie geht das mitm Einbetten, wenn ich den Link von Youtube dazu kopiere, wird der hier einfach nur angezeigt.


----------



## tonygt (6. Juni 2009)

DanB schrieb:


> Ich finde ja den Falcon Punch recht geil, finde das ist einfach nur geil gemacht.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY7xg92aNrY
> 
> P.S.: Wie geht das mitm Einbetten, wenn ich den Link von Youtube dazu kopiere, wird der hier einfach nur angezeigt.



Der is auch Extrem Nice ^^
Jo das mit dem Einbetten krieg ich auch net auf die Reihe

Edit: Wems gefällt hab noch mal eins gefunden das bissel länger geht ^^
Tu Es!!!!!


----------



## DanB (6. Juni 2009)

Da fehlen mir aber die Bilder dazu, ich finde das mit viel besser, weil das ja auch richtig geil gemacht ist. Trotzdem: Falcon Puuuunch.


Finde

auch ganz lustig. Hoffe es wurde noch nicht gepostet.

Und wo wir schon bei Weihnachten sind, da finde ich passt auch gut:


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem Einbetten wurd hier auch scho paarmal erklärt aber naja der thread is ja auch scho über 55 Seiten lang dann mach ichs nochma^^
Müsst "[.youtube]LINK[./youtube]" machen natürlich die punkte weglassen und statt "LINK" schreibt bzw. kopiert ihr den youtubelink rein^^


----------



## Qonix (6. Juni 2009)

[.youtube]Code nach dem =[./youtube]

(den . raus nehmen)


----------



## tonygt (6. Juni 2009)

Gleich mal testen ^^


----------



## Rexo (6. Juni 2009)

* Keine ahnung op das shcon gepostet wurde find das einfacvh nur dermasen geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Zonalar (6. Juni 2009)

Von mir, für euch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (6. Juni 2009)

Man kann aber auch die gesamte URL eingeben, die Youtube einem zum Einbetten anbietet, funzt auch


----------



## Xondor (6. Juni 2009)

Ich find das sehr gut gemacht, für die einfachen Mittel.


Besonders das Ende is nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Juni 2009)

Der Text sollte einem zu denken geben​


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. Juni 2009)




----------



## Rexo (7. Juni 2009)

_*haben die einen an der klatsche???

ist aber ziemlich nice find ich*_


----------



## Soldier206 (7. Juni 2009)

​


----------



## leorc (10. Juni 2009)

Wahrscheinlich hier irgendwo schonmal in den tiefen dieses Thread aufgetaucht...aber das ist so geil: das darf man auch zweimal posten find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

übel..


----------



## Rexo (10. Juni 2009)

*BÄm

tiefschlag fur alle*


----------



## Thront (11. Juni 2009)

verdammt hier geht grad der übelste trash :


----------



## mccord (11. Juni 2009)




----------



## Niranda (11. Juni 2009)

*Microsoft Office 2010
~ The Movie ~*​
​


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> *Microsoft Office 2010
> ~ The Movie ~*​
> ​



_
o mein gott hoffentlich is das nur ein scherz xD

ich stelle mier das jetzt schon vor ^^_


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juni 2009)

Aaaaaaalter..


----------



## Niranda (12. Juni 2009)

würd den gern mal anfassen ^.^


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2009)

_Körperbeherrschung 4tw :X_


----------



## Niranda (12. Juni 2009)

also soll ich mich nich wachsen/rasieren/whatever?^^


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2009)

_Weil? >_<_


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Weil? >_<_



ich glaube sie hat 

"Körperbeharrung ftw" 

gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (12. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyBKG_aZhPA...laynext_from=PL

Super Playlist


----------



## Anduris (12. Juni 2009)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> ​


des is schon geil!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (12. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> ich glaube sie hat
> 
> "Körperbeharrung ftw"
> 
> ...



jap^^

--------------------------------


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hab das Video iwann vor Jahren mal auf UrbanVideos gefunden und seit dem find ichs nur geil, die Band ist schon so sehr cool, aber dieses Lied+diese Video <3


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superman_Dwight_Howard (13. Juni 2009)




----------



## Medmius (13. Juni 2009)

Das ist richtig krank... Ich frag mich wie sich der Verlierer gefühlt hat. Er sieht, dass der Gegner nur noch einen einfachen Schlag braucht um zu sterben und danach kommt sowas.

Einer meiner Favoriten:


----------



## Rexo (14. Juni 2009)

_

9 Live is böse serh böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Ihr werdet es nicht bereuen


----------



## Anduris (14. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 
> 9 Live is böse serh böse
> 
> ...


So ein Spinner xD

einfach geil^^


----------



## Tyalra (15. Juni 2009)

so hier mein erstes tattoo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (15. Juni 2009)

Weltklasse! Porno! AMAZING!


----------



## rhababer (15. Juni 2009)

http://www.dula.tv/watch.php?file=wow-intervention.flv


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

_

Ich kanne nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der arme Jigsaw xD_


----------



## Atreymoo (16. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwy51hRI7bc...feature=related

Alter ehrlich das beste, was ich seit langem gesehen hab. <3
Der Typ erinnert mich an den farbigen Glatzo aus Crank.


----------



## Manowar (16. Juni 2009)

Und was soll daran toll sein?
Das einzige was ich da merke, ist hass? O_o


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_O man wen ich so ein vid sehe merke ich echt unsere Zivilisation geht den bach runter
_

Muahaha Beaker


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_DeQHd-nOM...feature=channel


----------



## Stress05 (16. Juni 2009)

Tyalra schrieb:


> so hier mein erstes tattoo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du das echt Bist Viel Spass in 10 Jahren wirst du es hassen. Ich hab mir G-unit Tätowieren lassen nach 5 Jahren Bereue ich es wie Idiot.


----------



## Kangrim (16. Juni 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Wenn du das echt Bist Viel Spass in 10 Jahren wirst du es hassen. Ich hab mir G-unit Tätowieren lassen nach 5 Jahren Bereue ich es wie Idiot.



Vival los tioz? G-unit würde ich auch nicht gerne auf meinem Körper haben wollen aber wenn man sich sicher ist was man haben will muss es nicht sein das man es bereut.


----------



## Kobe_sucks (16. Juni 2009)




----------



## Tyalra (16. Juni 2009)

ich höre onkelz jetzt schon 12 jahre.. und bin immer noch hellauf begeistert von deren musik.. darum war ich mir auch sicher.. und wenn mir das nicht mehr passt setz ich mir nen fettes tribal oder so drüber..

...

nicht wundern ist noch nicht fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. mein kollege hatte nur kein bock mehr da meine haut zu dick ist ^^..


----------



## Stress05 (16. Juni 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Vival los tioz? G-unit würde ich auch nicht gerne auf meinem Körper haben wollen aber wenn man sich sicher ist was man haben will muss es nicht sein das man es bereut.



Ja Ich Höre heute Noch Gerne 50 cent Und G-unit Ich war mir auch sicher hab fast ein Jahre drüber nach gedacht bist ich es mir machen hab lassen! 

Wenn Ich Büro Arbeit Stört es auch keinen wenn ich was auswärts geschäftlich machen muss kann ich auch im Sommer bei 30 Grad Langes T-shit dragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wie Gesagt kommt halt auf den Job an wo ich es mir Stechen lassen hab, hab ich mir auch noch nie gedacht wie weit ich in der Job Leiter Hoch Steige! 


Breuen tut ich es nicht es gibt aber tage Besonders im Sommer ^^ wenn ich auf Geschäfts reise bin! ^^ da ich es breue!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Juni 2009)

Wer es nicht kapiert, hier ein Spoiler:



Spoiler



Die sind durch eine Glaswand getrennt und verlieben sich ineinander. Beim Versuch die Glaswand zu zerstören verliert der Junge seine linke Hand. Da es seine Hand zum Malen ist, kann er dies nun nichtmehr. Das Mädchen ist Rechtshändlering und gibt ihm ihren linken Arm, damit er wieder Malen kann.


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Um nur einige zu nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_

Der Klassiker von Blacky also Lama´s mit huten

charlie aber auch ^^

hab gerade keinen bock die anderen 2 teile zu posten xD



MAL MICH AN!!!!
_


----------



## TheGui (17. Juni 2009)

T_T hab ne Trähne im Auge... ich hasse sowas trauriges im japanostyle (auch wenn es da eig fast sowas wie nen Happy End war) ... da muss ich immer an "das letzte Glühwürmchen" denken... Da muste ich zum ersten mal wegen nem Film weinen! (ja da gabs kein Happy End)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_wurde vor 2 posts schon ma gepostet_


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Das Video ist so geil, das kann ruhig 2 mal hier stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (17. Juni 2009)




----------



## Tyalra (17. Juni 2009)




----------



## Tyalra (17. Juni 2009)

ist soooooooooooooo geil.... ich liebe solche storrys..



TheGui schrieb:


> T_T hab ne Trähne im Auge... ich hasse sowas trauriges im japanostyle (auch wenn es da eig fast sowas wie nen Happy End war) ... da muss ich immer an "das letzte Glühwürmchen" denken... Da muste ich zum ersten mal wegen nem Film weinen! (ja da gabs kein Happy End)



ja das letzte glühwürmchen hatte mich auch sehr mitgenommen. 
wo der film erwähnt wurde hab ich mal wieder lust ihn zu sehen


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_a ja Weird al

alles was der anfst wierd zu na gold parodie_


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Besser als das Original!


----------



## Skatero (18. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Besser als das Original!


Eindeutig!


Gerade gefunden.


----------



## super toast mann (18. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx1SrTWuhZo


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2009)

_Nitro Circus is so krank aber geil_


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gx76jzfbDJU...feature=related


----------



## Medmius (18. Juni 2009)




----------



## LittlePsycho91 (19. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzzEkeauiic...feature=related


----------



## El Homer (19. Juni 2009)

einfach toll wie die Technik bald den Leuten helfen könnte
(bitte keine Terminator flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Ingenieure ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (19. Juni 2009)

> T_T hab ne Trähne im Auge... ich hasse sowas trauriges im japanostyle (auch wenn es da eig fast sowas wie nen Happy End war) ... da muss ich immer an "das letzte Glühwürmchen" denken... Da muste ich zum ersten mal wegen nem Film weinen! (ja da gabs kein Happy End)



*schnüff* dito

aber ich heul auch regelmäßig wenn ich die twilight bücher lese - vorallem teil 2 -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2009)

absolut geiles video


----------



## Jothann (19. Juni 2009)

Hab gerade ein übelst krasses Video gesehen!

*klichmich*


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Juni 2009)

Jothann schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein übelst krasses Video gesehen!
> 
> *klichmich*


alt aber geil


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2009)

Immer noch mein Liebling^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeUtMMk-pQY


----------



## Kobe_sucks (20. Juni 2009)




----------



## tonygt (20. Juni 2009)

Jothann schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein übelst krasses Video gesehen!
> 
> *klichmich*



Jo Joey is schon extrem Nice was das Schlagzeug angeht ^^.
Und das mit dem in der Senkrechte Spielen macht er bei jeden Auftritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (20. Juni 2009)

Die Japaner sind doch so krank^^​


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Den Spray will ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (21. Juni 2009)

Seine Stimmer erinnert mich ein wenig an Spongebob :3


----------



## Estren (21. Juni 2009)

Ersetzt bitte die Deutsche, öde, bescheuerte Werbung durch Japanische Werbung!^^


----------



## Soldier206 (22. Juni 2009)

​


----------



## Fubbel (22. Juni 2009)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> ​



Danke, habe herzhaft gelacht.^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (22. Juni 2009)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r46235977-these-g...or-walking.html

ist zwar kein youtube aber trotzdem geil^^


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (22. Juni 2009)

Oliver Pocher beim saufen ​


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

Nicht wirklich mein Liebling, aber das muss man mal gehört haben ^^


----------



## Soramac (25. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuSdU8tbcHY...feature=related


----------



## Reiskartoffel (27. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHeR_GMsbHg...feature=related


----------



## Kansie (27. Juni 2009)

Obama spielt AION ! 

Fernseh-prediger = Transformer ? 

DER Japansiche WoW Ersatz für Wii ?

Gameshow 

das sind so einige meiner Favoriten auf Youtube =D !


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wer es nicht kapiert, hier ein Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke dafür. großartiges teil.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juni 2009)

I'm on a boat Motherfucker
Because its fucking awesome! xDDD
Macht aber in HD mehr fun, darum post ich nur den Link. ;P

Jizz In My Pants und Like the B(A)OSS sind auch so abgefuckt gut..


----------



## AlphaNUSS (29. Juni 2009)

ich hab zwei http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCrZxZLSzXU...player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StOJr2k5Y-U...player_embedded


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Die allerletzte Mc Gyver Szene *sniff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Knight Rider Final Fight


KITT vs Goliath


KITT dies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Juni 2009)

*tränen Lach* ^^


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich finde die Ausschnitte einfach nur geill.^^


und das Video ist auch geil:


----------



## El Homer (1. Juli 2009)

Da ich ja eben verscheucht wurde ^^

 kennt jemand dieses Mädel find ihre Augen soo Wunderschön !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQHXsgPvwUA


----------



## Thuum (1. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VroZrTXhNa8

Find ihn einfach zum Brüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (2. Juli 2009)

El schrieb:


> Da ich ja eben verscheucht wurde ^^
> 
> kennt jemand dieses Mädel find ihre Augen soo Wunderschön !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQHXsgPvwUA


OMG jetzt hab ich Angst schlafen zu gehen xD
</div>​


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. Juli 2009)

der ultimative classiker



oder





das aller beste!!


----------



## Thoor (2. Juli 2009)




----------



## Maga1212 (2. Juli 2009)

xFraqx schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cLYrFR9RT_U
> 
> Mein absoluter Favorit
> 
> ...



EEEEPPPPPIIIIICCCC FAIIIIIIIIIIL OLOLOL


----------



## Cheerza (3. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUQh0qCq_D8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heA6P8Q91Rg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrKN_sGFG8E...feature=related


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (3. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7WK4jHCkvQ


----------



## PewPew_oO (3. Juli 2009)

Von den schweizer Metal Days '09!

Nachdem Ensiferum ein super Konzert hingelegt hat, wurde noch etwas Musik abgespielt, schaut euch an, was passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7RWnS3vii8


----------



## Reiskartoffel (3. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SH7JphDnShg...feature=related


----------



## El Homer (3. Juli 2009)




----------



## Grüner Schami (4. Juli 2009)




----------



## Aero_one (4. Juli 2009)

Ich steh als erster an der Kinokasse wenn der Film nach Deutschland kommt =P


----------



## Skatero (4. Juli 2009)




----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. Juli 2009)

Diesen Ansturm wird diesmal auch nicht der Grenzschutz bewältigen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (5. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V06acxPCMwE&NR=1


----------



## mccord (5. Juli 2009)




----------



## Aero_one (5. Juli 2009)

I fuck*** love it =P
Zwar alt aber immer noch lustig =P


----------



## TheGui (5. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-AdDpmn1SE...feature=related


----------



## mccord (5. Juli 2009)




----------



## El Homer (6. Juli 2009)

Es ist nicht youtube....aber ALLE Herr der Ringe fans müssen das kennen oder es ssich jetzt anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!

http://www.dailymotion.com/user/huntforgol...sion_shortfilms


unglaublich und das unter einem Budget von 5000€


----------



## Qonix (6. Juli 2009)

El schrieb:


> Es ist nicht youtube....aber ALLE Herr der Ringe fans müssen das kennen oder es ssich jetzt anschauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schlecht und langweilig

nach 2 min hab ich angefangen durch zu klicken und dann X


----------



## Tyalra (7. Juli 2009)




----------



## Xondor (9. Juli 2009)

WeTeEf


----------



## Rebotic (9. Juli 2009)

Die stelle mit der Schwarzen Pest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Juli 2009)

genial wie ich finde^^



das auch ;P


----------



## Kremlin (9. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich find diesen Typen einfach klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (10. Juli 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich find diesen Typen einfach klasse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh mein gott.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2009)

_Hm , wieso geht das Einbetten nicht? :X_


----------



## Soldier206 (10. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm , wieso geht das Einbetten nicht? :X_


wahrscheinlich weil du was falsch machst^^
[.youtube]"Den Einbetten-Code rechts von Video reinkopieren"[./youtube] natürlich ohne die Punkte.​


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Ok bin grad über was total Verrücktes gestolpert:
Mega64 - Tetris:


Mega64 - FinalFantasy 12


Mega64 - MetalGearSolid


Mega64 - Assassin's Creed


Mega64 - Hitman


Mega64 - Magic The Gathering


Mega64 - Paperboy


Mega64 - MetalGearSolid 4


Mega64 - DeadRising


----------



## butathyst (10. Juli 2009)

Wie dumm muss man sein, um sich selbst ins Gesicht zu schlagen? ^^


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

Hmm Mega64 nicht schlecht ... aber da finde ich die Sachen von Egoraptor besser =P


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Juli 2009)

Besser sind sie, stimmt, aber die deutsche Synchro ist mal totaler Schrott - wenn du schon egoraptor postest, dann bitte original. -.-
Omg nochmal angeschaut, wie schlecht.. immer die selbe Stimme und sogar die Titel wurden zum Teil mit übersetzt..


----------



## tonygt (12. Juli 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2009)

Gestern war ich aufm Jazzweekend in Regensburg und da ham se das gespielt

I Got my Mojo working  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuwbKakPRRI


----------



## GreenIsaac (12. Juli 2009)

Dieses Lied verfolgt mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (12. Juli 2009)




----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

ACHTUNG! WARNUNG! Wer ein Rollenspielpaladin ist, sollte ds hier NICHT anschauen!

Eine Nacht mit Uhter Lightbringer


----------



## dalai (14. Juli 2009)




----------



## Soldier206 (14. Juli 2009)

Ach mist. Einbetten geht bei dem Video leider nicht also müsst ihr auf den Link klicken http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXSEkc6k2p0]


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

Children of Bodom-Living dead beat



KORPIKLAANI - Vodka


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Wer schon immer mal aus Gemüse Instrumente basteln wollte sollte sich folgendes Video anschauen:


Wer glaubt damit könne man keinen vernünftigen Sound produzieren soll sich mal das Video anhören:


Oder das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Okokok ich seh schon Ihr wollt zwischendurch mal was Vernünftiges. Der Typ hat sich tatsächlich verbessert:


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Meine persönlichen Top 10 - A Capella - Hits:

Platz 1: 'Star Wars (John Williams Is The Man)' - an a cappella tribute


Platz 2: Seal - Kiss from a Rose


Platz 3: Michael Jackson - Thriller


Platz 4: Jason - I´m Yours


Platz 5: The Lion King


Platz 6: Daft Punk: Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger A CAPPELLA


Platz 7: Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody


Platz 8: Queen - Wer are the Champions


Platz 9: Nintendo


Platz 10: Simpsons



Bonus: NY Subway group


Bonus 2: Timbaland - Apologize (recht viel Publikumsgeschrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## El Homer (15. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Children of Bodom-Living dead beat
> 
> 
> 
> KORPIKLAANI - Vodka


Korpiklaani FTW !! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (15. Juli 2009)




----------



## TheGui (16. Juli 2009)

wow

...einfach nur wow!


----------



## Skatero (16. Juli 2009)




----------



## riesentrolli (16. Juli 2009)

rofl faktor drölf millionen


----------



## Duni (16. Juli 2009)

Einfach nur genial, ich durfte sie außerdem live bei uns in Aachen erleben.


----------



## wowfighter (17. Juli 2009)

Respeckt vor Dudu´s!


----------



## Rexo (19. Juli 2009)

_Ich konnte mich nich mehr beherschen als ich das vid hier gesehen habe xD gibt noch andere geile von dem 

Die Coolaide killer´s reihe is ziemlich blutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (20. Juli 2009)

sagt mal was ih davon haltet *weiterarbeit*


----------



## boonfish (20. Juli 2009)




----------



## mccord (20. Juli 2009)




----------



## Gored (22. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcW-6HvNApg

geiler film, geile band, geiler song  (guckt mal der zombie in der mitte sieht a bissl aus wie ben stiller ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Lillyan (24. Juli 2009)

Epic win!


----------



## Rexo (24. Juli 2009)

_JipJap is so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt 3 die ich gerne posten wurdfe weis aber nich wiel die ziemlich blutig sind


_


----------



## mccord (25. Juli 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2009)

Morbid Mind - What you've made me do


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Juli 2009)




----------



## Rexo (26. Juli 2009)

_geiler aber das ende gehohrt verboten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Lycidia (26. Juli 2009)

Der Tanz in die Kirche ist ja megageil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juli 2009)

ich höre es wieder und wieder und wieder

http://wackentube.com/video/391/Morbid+Min...27ve+made+me+do


Blumio - Hey Mr. Nazi


----------



## tonygt (26. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Morbid Mind - What you've made me do



Danke das du das Video gepostet hast jetzt hab ich wieder ne geile Band gefunden von denen ich mir Alben kaufen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Juli 2009)

hi all hab 2 alte ausgegraben und solltet ihr ma gucken http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MytfhzcSF-Y und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6IjzybF3xg


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (27. Juli 2009)




----------



## mccord (28. Juli 2009)




----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2009)

O_o Auf ne seltsame, unbeschreibliche, völlig verrückte, abgespacete Art und Weise gefällt mir das sogar irgendwie o_O


----------



## Haggelo (28. Juli 2009)

AAAUUUUUUGGGEENNNKREEEBBBBSS!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Blumio - Hey Mr. Nazi



Ist das erste HipHop Lied, das mir textlich zu 100% gefällt.
Das gleiche Lied nochmal mit Linksextremen und ich bin zufrieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juli 2009)

Dass ich nochmal krassere Lichteffekte als beim Fusion Festival erleben darf O.O
Wer hätte das gedacht? xD


----------



## Klunker (28. Juli 2009)

Hinoi Team Ike Ike




und als Para Para Version >.<




Flow Go (Fighting Dreamers) 



Flow RE:member



Binks Sake (Gott ich liebe diesen Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Und dann nochmal ein schönes Opening 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (extra ohne bilder )


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Juli 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _geiler aber das ende gehohrt verboten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


pff. grade das ende is genial


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juli 2009)

Man ich liebe dieses Opening (und vorallem den Anime)


Grade eben erst gesehen und für lustig befunden =P


----------



## Davatar (29. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie glaub ich nicht so recht, dass die tatsächlich Gitarre spielen, sieht zumindest nicht so aus ^^


----------



## TheGui (29. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaub ich nicht so recht, dass die tatsächlich Gitarre spielen, sieht zumindest nicht so aus ^^


wie das so meistens gemacht wird, sind die Musik videos oft Playback.

aber allerdings das eigene ^^ sprich die haben das in nem Studio aufgenommen, und danach das Video dazu... 
beides zusammen und fertig.


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaub ich nicht so recht, dass die tatsächlich Gitarre spielen, sieht zumindest nicht so aus ^^



E-Gitarre ohne jegliches Zubehör... es soll einfach "gut" ausschauen. Mehr net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Juli 2009)




----------



## Soldier206 (30. Juli 2009)

der typ is so krank ... und da soll nochma wer sagen dk is net op und die inis in wotlk sind anspruchsvoll^^​


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2009)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> der typ is so krank ... und da soll nochma wer sagen dk is net op und die inis in wotlk sind anspruchsvoll^^​


Früher warens die Schamanen, später die Paladine und jetzt sinds halt die Todesritter, who cares? Kann ja jeder spielen diese Klasse, lvl 55 ist man schnell.


----------



## tonygt (30. Juli 2009)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> der typ is so krank ... und da soll nochma wer sagen dk is net op und die inis in wotlk sind anspruchsvoll^^​



Ich hab mir das Vid zwar nicht angesehen aber die Dks waren für mich ein Grund kein WoW mehr zu spielen War ist viel besser!


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

Leider keine Youtube-Links, drum muss man da erst auf die Links gehn :/

Thema Hochzeit:

"Bewegende" Hochzeit
Die coolste Hochzeit
Best first Dance


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die coolste Hochzeit
> Best first Dance



OMG! Da kriegt man sofort lust zu heiraten xD


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

Hatt ich auch gedacht ^^

Best of Al Bundy


Andere gute Bundy-Szenen


Al Bundy - Der Pate


Al Bundy - Der Supermarkt


Al Bundy - Psychodad


Kelly Bundy - Mmmmh Kuhpisse!


----------



## Niranda (2. August 2009)

Heavy Metal Farmer !!!


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2009)

traaaaaaaaaactor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 ich liebe diese szene einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (3. August 2009)

​


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2009)

Subway to Sally - Tanz auf dem Vulkan



Subway to Sally - Besser Du Rennst


----------



## Ol@f (4. August 2009)

Gitarrengott.


----------



## Rexo (4. August 2009)

_Der Schrecken der menscheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der 2t belibteste youtube block  aus amerika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achtung : anschauen auf eigene gefahr  ich haffte nicht fur eventuele schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


FRED!!!!!!!!!!!


_


----------



## Medmius (4. August 2009)

Monty Python <3


----------



## Pymonte (4. August 2009)

Gleich 3 auf einer Seite: TU Braunschweig -- Universität der Zukunft! sehr nett gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (4. August 2009)

_Büro stuhle das fortbewegungsmittel der zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Guckt Euch mal den hinteren Typ am Anfang an.


----------



## Rexo (7. August 2009)

_o man die Senioren verstehen aber echt keinen spass_


----------



## DJ Murraat (8. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _o man die Senioren verstehen aber echt keinen spass_




jo da gibts gleich auf die Fresse^^


----------



## Held² (8. August 2009)

Lord of the Weed 



einfach nur zu geil xD


----------



## Yaglan (8. August 2009)

Kann das mal wer entfernen?


----------



## Deathstyle (8. August 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Kann das mal wer entfernen?



Kannst dich mal nicht so anstellen? Aber dein Spam könnte man gleich mitentfernen btw.. -.-


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Wenn ich nen Lacher brauch:


----------



## mccord (9. August 2009)




----------



## Haggelo (9. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPQFLGxM6xs

besser als das original 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (10. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnZPxV7g2Lk...feature=related


ich finde das ihrgentwie geil xDDDD

ich schlage deine arsche



DAS is sogar NOCH besser :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp42j5-vmSA...feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (10. August 2009)

Deathmetal Britney


Hitler singt Sexbombe >.>


----------



## El Homer (10. August 2009)

eig metaler aber.... wenn ich besoffen bin is des des einzigste House Lied zu dem ich chillen könnte


----------



## Huntermoon (12. August 2009)

*BAGGER 288!*

Ich finds Iwie witzig^^


----------



## XxXCoheedXxx (13. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGCcUJzgfwE

das hat style


----------



## Phelps023 (14. August 2009)

Mein Liebling 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgQQzBOql24...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAnfMbrkirQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2z0QyeofM0...feature=related


----------



## ravenFlasH (14. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzDp1H1mBmk


----------



## Aero_one (14. August 2009)




----------



## Whole (14. August 2009)

Einfach hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (15. August 2009)

Einfach nur LOL


----------



## afrael (15. August 2009)

Sau geil xD


----------



## El Homer (15. August 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> Sau geil xD


OH maan ich find das schon nichmer lustig ^^ ham schon so viele gepostet xD


----------



## Klunker (15. August 2009)

der trooper ist ja zu genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (16. August 2009)

weiß nit obs schon gepostet wurde, aber ich kugel mich jedes mal vom stuhl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnM7j2JmsfU...feature=related


----------



## rEdiC (16. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC4N5wkp2Ug


----------



## Rexo (16. August 2009)

_o.O ich kanne nich mehr go away xD
1000bil/10_


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. August 2009)

Der Geilste Abspann dieser Welt.

Spoiler Gefahr.Wer den Film noch nicht gesehen hat,bitte nicht anschauen.Vermiest sonst alles.


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. August 2009)

Nicht nur geilster Abspann der Welt sondern auch beste Komödie der Welt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (16. August 2009)

Der Klassiker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xectus (16. August 2009)

The Song Movie 


1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWGdJqE2Iq8

und 

2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q80gNlJBFxA&NR=1

voll geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2009)

Serdar Somuncu 

der is einfach so geil XD







XJpsvtpJiw8


----------



## afrael (18. August 2009)




----------



## Rexo (18. August 2009)

_boa man mr geht das so was von auf dne geist wen welche die vid´s von Blacky klauen und die quali is sogar schlechter als das orginal synchronisierte von Blacky_

_
aber trotzdem cool .Kentucky schreit ficken!!

Samstag nacht show das wahren noch zeiten 

_


----------



## rEdiC (19. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lmt1bhZQrUE Ach einfach genial der Kerl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (20. August 2009)




----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

Das geilste Slipknotvideo überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skBlEbsM0jM&translated=1

wtf? XD


----------



## Rexo (21. August 2009)

_


Eines der besten Shoop da Whoop video´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
O o
/¯/___________________________ _ __/
|BLAAAAAAAAAAARGHH!!!!
\_\¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ ¯&#65279; ¯¯\ 
*_


----------



## Benjaloo (21. August 2009)

ich liebe dieses Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skBlEbsM0jM&translated=1
> 
> wtf? XD


Mögen Sie wegen Bekanntmachung dieses Filmes in der Gunst des Herrn in ungeahnte Höhen aufsteigen.

Dankbarst,
riesentrolli


----------



## Rexo (21. August 2009)

_Nicht lustig is ne klasse fur sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bester satz der welt:

Da kommen also die dinosaurier her.
MUTTER WISO HAST DU MICH ANGELOGEN!!_


----------



## BalianTorres (21. August 2009)




----------



## Crothar (24. August 2009)

kein Youtube aber

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/opa-beim-alkohol-test 

oder auch das 

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/full-metal-jack...lefon-verarsche


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Juhuuuuu völlig sinnlos!

da ram tush


ba dum tis


punch line drum


----------



## XXI. (26. August 2009)

und


----------



## Rexo (26. August 2009)

_Meine Lieblings episode ^^

is zwra leide rnur ein skecth aber der is genial


_


----------



## mccord (26. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Juhuuuuu völlig sinnlos!
> 
> da ram tush
> 
> ba dum tis


----------



## Tanique (26. August 2009)

aber ich komme nicht dagegen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2009)

:O Absolut genial! Ich bin gleichzeitig zutiefst beeindruckt, überwältigt, erfreut und amüsiert! O:


----------



## Rexo (27. August 2009)

_Davatar der emotionen uberfalltigte^^_


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

*Lenovo pwns Apple^^*


----------



## Rexo (27. August 2009)

_Hier eine rmeiner otto favoriten ^^

_


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2009)

*10 Dinge, die man als/im ... nicht machen sollte:*

10 Dinge…Frauenarzt


10 Dinge…Meeting


10 Dinge…Lehrer


10 Dinge…Gott


----------



## Niranda (28. August 2009)

*ich SUCHE** die Szene nach diesem Ausschnitt, wo Homer Bart immer wieder mit ner Axt und ner Kettensäge erschreckt xD  Kann mir jmd die bitte geben? =)*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5774461/Die_Si...st_Teil_3_von_3
Ab Minute 3. Ist es das?


----------



## TheGui (29. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsWvSA3BTPE

wie läst man eig nomal das video im miniformat erscheinen?


----------



## Niranda (29. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5774461/Die_Si...st_Teil_3_von_3
> Ab Minute 3. Ist es das?



jaa, genau, dankeschön ^-^


----------



## bucii (29. August 2009)

Als erstes  xD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIygwolIHjg


zweites

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5II4ZD-WT4U


----------



## mccord (30. August 2009)




----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt_X0t3Zscw...feature=related
Einfach nur geil xD.


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_wo hats du dne den kranken scheiss her xD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JImcvtJzIK8 best video ever^^_


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Nolamé schrieb:


> Das liebe ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


kreativ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich halte es lieber mit demOrginal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq_MRWewv80&NR=1

Den finde ich aber noch besser! ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKA1M4yaDmc&NR=1

Danke Gott!!!...ehm..mccord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
..anscheinend handelt es sich um seinen Diener, der mit seinen Beiträgen zur Belustigung der Menschheit beiträgt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man da mitmachen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das bringt bestimmt viel Laune, seine Zerstörungswut kreativ freien Lauf lassen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. September 2009)




----------



## Soldier206 (2. September 2009)

​


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2009)

http://www.pp2g.tv/va3l6a3M_.aspx

Ich bin grad GESTORBEN vor Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://www.pp2g.tv/va3l6a3M_.aspx
> 
> Ich bin grad GESTORBEN vor Lachen
> 
> ...



haha geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renkin (3. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMfDvXU7RTQ

der hammer das seh ich mir glaub jeden tag 10 mal an *gg* 
So was wie den typ brauch ich au der darf dann für mich farmen gehn haha

mfg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)




----------



## OneManShow (3. September 2009)

Also hier is nich mein Mega Liebling aber total geil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ffwDYo00Q


----------



## Desthoria (3. September 2009)

Weiß net ob schon genannt wurde aber bei mir ist es:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQwOZZobK4U

Chinesiche Version von Bom Bom Pow (Black eyed Peace)


----------



## Duni (3. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://www.pp2g.tv/va3l6a3M_.aspx
> 
> Ich bin grad GESTORBEN vor Lachen
> 
> ...



Jo, des hab ich gestern auch bei mtv gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (3. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lWcSFykN2Y


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMH2BugyJPk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cY2uy9SB_ps...feature=related
Klassiker.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

die breiteste Praline der Welt


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://www.pp2g.tv/va3l6a3M_.aspx
> 
> Ich bin grad GESTORBEN vor Lachen
> 
> ...


scheiße das is so geil

Thats the Niggar familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Das Vollsuffmüsli von Breitmacher



edit2: Warteschlange



lässig Kochen mit Joe Waschl


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2009)

_Als ich den hie rgesehen hab konnte ich nich mehr aufhohrne mit lachen ^^
_


----------



## EisblockError (4. September 2009)

Lieblings Vid
Lieblings Account


----------



## Yadiz (5. September 2009)




----------



## Haggelo (5. September 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOOOOOL


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sElKjeSWqRM
Einfach geil^^. Ich hab mich schlapp gelacht^^.


----------



## Iljitsch (6. September 2009)

Ein gelungenes Wahlkampfvideo! Wenn auch nur für die anderen Parteien.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tP5jz69fAgE


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2009)

hier mal mein lieblingskünstler


----------



## El Homer (7. September 2009)

ICH HABE TRÄNEN GELACHT


----------



## TheGui (8. September 2009)

salti dip omg xD


----------



## Rexo (8. September 2009)

_omg 

A Beginner's Guid to Drinking you own Piss xD_


----------



## El Homer (8. September 2009)

Hier habt ihr noch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

fur tv ist so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (9. September 2009)

es gibt schon leicht gestörte Menschen^^​


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2009)

Omg, eigentlich hat er ja recht^^. Wenn man sich net davor ekelt kann man Geld sparen. Aber sowas dann im Fernsehen noch zu sagen, naja^^.


----------



## TheGui (10. September 2009)

omg xD

und wie spart er danach an der Hemoridensalbe?


----------



## El Homer (12. September 2009)




----------



## Rexo (12. September 2009)

_Blacky4ever ^^


Eines der Besten vid´s die Blacky Synchronisiert hat  _


----------



## XXI. (12. September 2009)




----------



## Havamal (12. September 2009)

Ich mag alles von Hitchens, er haut die Argumente selbst im betrunkenen Zustand aus dem Stadium. Er ist wohl der beste Redner seiner Zeit mit stichhaltigen Argumenten und Logik und er lässt kein Bullshit Argument seiner Gegner stehn!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnMYL8sF7bQ


----------



## TheGui (12. September 2009)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ich mag alles von Hitchens, er haut die Argumente selbst im betrunkenen Zustand aus dem Stadium. Er ist wohl der beste Redner seiner Zeit mit stichhaltigen Argumenten und Logik und er lässt kein Bullshit Argument seiner Gegner stehn!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnMYL8sF7bQ


erzähl mal bitte mehr um was es geht, klingt sehr spannend.


----------



## Havamal (12. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP51NnoVErA
er ist einfach witzig, naja wenn ich der Seite jener wäre die ihre Argumente ohne Beweise verteidigen müsste, würde ich heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgDI9bGQbCg&NR=1
gib einfach hitchens und whiskey bei youtube ein oder schau dir die Vids an, wo er mit hochroter Birne argumentiert


----------



## Error2000 (13. September 2009)

Einfach göttlich:


----------



## TheGui (13. September 2009)

hüpsche junge mädshen!

da bekommt selbst der Opa bock auf WoW!


----------



## Havamal (13. September 2009)

Ach du meine Güte! WOW Diskussionen sind so geil!


----------



## TheGui (13. September 2009)

<3 Dragonforce und macross

zuschade nur das er nur die ersten 5 Folgen verwendet hatt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLBbKF4PMuA...feature=related


----------



## hexhex_1337 (14. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6Y47D3VWhk

find ich geil^^ auf sowas musst du erst mal kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (14. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Blacky4ever ^^_


_

Omg langweiliger gehts ja nichtmehr.... Da fand ich dieses Lied mit diesem Charlie noch ganz ok aber der Rest..._


----------



## XXI. (14. September 2009)

Da ich nach Stress mit den Eltern schon nich aufs Konzert darf zieh ich mir die Mucke jetzt halt mit 110 dB rein.

RAISE YOUR DRINK AND CHEARS!!


----------



## LordofDemons (14. September 2009)

nahc dem Paganfest natürlich


----------



## Kono (shat) (14. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEs1wtsw_IA...feature=related aus "Die kinder des Monsieur Mathieu" bekannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. September 2009)

Hab jetzt net alle 70 Seiten durchgeblättert, obs schon drinne ist (is ja auch relativ alt)

Trotzdem /push


----------



## dragon1 (14. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nahc dem Paganfest natürlich


*Mitsing*


Gerad eins meiner Lieblinge - nightwish ist toll.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nahc dem Paganfest natürlich



das is ja ma geil =O

BTT:



BULLY <3


----------



## Gored (14. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HevznBLfA7g...feature=related 

heute erst entdeckt die band, seitdem geht mir der geile song nimmer aussem kopf ...


----------



## Rosidae (15. September 2009)

@ Gored: Wildschweine als Frontsänger zu benutzen ist wirklich eine revolutionäre Idee, ein schönes Stück Scheiße.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-Uy2JvqNjU


----------



## Aero_one (15. September 2009)

Kleines Hündchen ... was denkst du ?

Super TOLL !!!


----------



## Gored (15. September 2009)

Rosidae schrieb:


> @ Gored: Wildschweine als Frontsänger zu benutzen ist wirklich eine revolutionäre Idee, ein schönes Stück Scheiße.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-Uy2JvqNjU



nette antwort rosi, ich glaub allerdings nicht das man hier den geschmack anderer bewerten sollte. ich muss allerdings sagen das ich im gegenzug bei deinem video doch herzhaft gelacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2009)

Rosi gehoert halt zur gruppe der koerper 20+ geist 1- leute.
Vorurteile, gepaart mit einer selbstverliebtheit und argumentlosigkeit. (Siehe Buffed-alter thread, wo er/sie als 20 Jaehrige/r meint, wie jung die Buffed comm ja ist, und wie schlecht es ist.)
Dieser flame war auch nicht noetig, jedem seine Musik!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DdN7g0MTqU...feature=related
Ohne Worte...


----------



## TheGui (16. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DdN7g0MTqU...feature=related
> Ohne Worte...


Aghahahah xD

Sven ////
Klaus //
Büshrü /
Qalhata /////

und Klaus wird sich über die Geschlechts OP erst freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...wobei, Zöpfe mus Sventlane wirklich net haben : /

Aber um ganz richtig zu sien müste
Svetlana schwanger, und Steffan besoffen sein!

So stellt man die heutige Jugend dar!


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2009)

_Hier wie ich finde eins der besten video´s von Shawn ^^



_


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)




----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2009)

und alle so yeah!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_DRAIGbvUw


----------



## El Homer (20. September 2009)

scheiße bin ich froh ein Metalhead zu sein


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2009)

Schweinegrippenjournalismus!

Sehr geil dass es gleich auf allen 4 Sendenr ausgestrahl wurde, gz Pro7.Sat 1 ^^


----------



## TheGui (20. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Schweinegrippenjournalismus!
> 
> Sehr geil dass es gleich auf allen 4 Sendenr ausgestrahl wurde, gz Pro7.Sat 1 ^^


einfach nur wahr und geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## burtn (20. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9cm9m6WIro


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2009)




----------



## Cørradø (20. September 2009)

Bei 71 Seiten kanns fast nicht sein, dass sie noch NICHT dabei waren... ich hab nicht alle durchgeschaut, man möge mir verzeihn.
DAS ist mein YOUTUBE-LIEBLING:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCDFfOgiouU
Los Gauchos - The Trooper
live und in Farbe

!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2009)

schweig corrado und hol dir endlich deinen ban ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. September 2009)

Ich lass das mal so stehen ... xD


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2009)

was is das ? jungtransen suchen ein Zuhause?


----------



## Bloodletting (21. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> was is das ? jungtransen suchen ein Zuhause?



So in der Art - aber die wirklich lustigen sind die zwei Rentner. xD
Wer sie nicht kennt: Die beide machen zusammen den TV-Total Fernsehprogramm-blabla. (Keine Ahnung wie das jetzt heißt^^)


----------



## tonygt (21. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> So in der Art - aber die wirklich lustigen sind die zwei Rentner. xD
> Wer sie nicht kennt: Die beide machen zusammen den TV-Total Fernsehprogramm-blabla. (Keine Ahnung wie das jetzt heißt^^)


Wer Tokio Hotel ? Oder die anderen ?


----------



## Bloodletting (21. September 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wer Tokio Hotel ? Oder die anderen ?



Man kann sich dumm stellen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_Hier einer meiner Kenny vs Spenny lieblings Folgen xD 

Die Krankeste Folge find ich ^^

Neben wer kanne wer mehr Weed rauchen ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cn0dOARFD_g...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu86xYuWBII...feature=related

p.s da smit der puppe wahr der dummste wettstreit ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrH7TuaPmGw
An alle WoW Spieler^^.


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_ach ne das Parade beispiel der idioten im tv -.-_


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> was is das ? jungtransen suchen ein Zuhause?


http://www.lookism.info/tokiohotel.html


----------



## Bloodletting (22. September 2009)

Funktioniert beides 1A.

Hier mein neues Google. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_wow das mit dem googel gefahlt mir _


----------



## Qenya (22. September 2009)

Brawndo the thirst multilator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

KLICK MICH HART 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_omg ich kanne nich mehr xD_


----------



## TheGui (22. September 2009)

looooooool Tetris der FIlm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gänsehaut garantiert 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE_1KlWFJyA...feature=related


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2009)

_NICHT DIE MAMA!!


Eine der Geilsten Sendungen die jemmals Produziert wurde^^


_


----------



## Bader1 (25. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGD2q2vewzQ&NR=1 
Du bist Terrorist! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7wmdVZNfqw
Du bist Deutschland! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bundesbaer (25. September 2009)

Wrong Hole with DJ Lubel, Taryn Southern and Scott Baio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zHVW7Zy_vg


----------



## LordofDemons (25. September 2009)

Ensiferum - Victory Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyvPe0uqjjY


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

danke LoD das du mich auf diese band aufmerksam gemachr hast :3 die sind geil &#9829; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (25. September 2009)

Jo die sind echt sehr geil muss ich mir umbedingt merken ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

vergesst das lied nicht


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

Hier LoD, lausch mal, das geht ab, sach ich dir.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

Lamb of God kenn ihc schon nid schlecht haben eigendlcih immer nen platz frei aufm mp3 player hab aber nur das album "Burn the Priest" und von Youtube das Lied "Redneck"




this is the motherfXXing invitation, the only one you could ever neeeeeeed!

das originalvideo gibts schon gar nimmer auf youtube schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Lamb of God kenn ihc schon nid schlecht haben eigendlcih immer nen platz frei aufm mp3 player hab aber nur das album "Burn the Priest" und von Youtube das Lied "Redneck"



Gib MSN, dann bekommste den Rest auchnoch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und .. die kommen am 02.03. nach Berlin - und ich bin dabei. Woaaah! *auf und ab hüpf*


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

du sau :< will auch


Hmm muss ich mir jetzt allen ernstes noch msn zeug zulegen :/ 
fuck -.- das mach ich aber nimmer heute sondern erst morgen blood ich geh jetzt dann penn0rn!


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du sau :< will auch
> 
> 
> Hmm muss ich mir jetzt allen ernstes noch msn zeug zulegen :/
> fuck -.- das mach ich aber nimmer heute sondern erst morgen blood ich geh jetzt dann penn0rn!



Ok, ich werd die Dateien derweil noch ein wenig warmhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

tu das judas



es hört sich sooo geil an und die sängern ist auch noch rattenscharf!!! Oo





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: sie hat den künstlernamen aya aber sucht NIE einfahc so aya bei google -.-  japanischer pornostar inc und so -.-


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> btw: sie hat den künstlernamen aya aber sucht NIE einfahc so aya bei google -.-  japanischer pornostar inc und so -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Och, ich find die sogar besser. ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

ich will beide Oo


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich will beide Oo



Nä, ich die Aya und du die Aya da drüber. ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

du willst ja bloß nicht teilen :<

naja



rockt auch ordendlich muhahaha

in dem lied gehts um den selbstmord eines freundes der band


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du willst ja bloß nicht teilen :<



Also bei der würd ich was teilen *hust*, aber nicht im eigentlichen Sinn. xD


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

huraxtax bis zum nächsten morgen :>

damit Corrado was zum aufregen hat



mein altime fav!


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

Hier mein Namensgeber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

shit man ich hab grad rausgefunden das aya so um die 40 is Oo

milf und so XD


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> shit man ich hab grad rausgefunden das aya so um die 40 is Oo
> 
> milf und so XD



Gnahahahaha, mir kräuselt es grade die S*h*m*a*r* xDDD

EDIT: HALT, das geht ja garnicht! xD OMG ... ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (26. September 2009)

ich hol jetzt mal american pie raus und zieh mir den mal auf dvd rein also dann gn8 blood bleib sauber und immer schön mit den händen ÜBer der bettdecke schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hol jetzt mal american pie raus und zieh mir den mal auf dvd rein also dann gn8 blood bleib sauber und immer schön mit den händen ÜBer der bettdecke schlafen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tzzz ... wo ich schonmal (als große Ausnahme) ne hübsche Asiatin gefunden habe ... das muss genutzt werden! xD
Aber penn jut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durniu (26. September 2009)

Hab da mal was neues 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVP5B8qi3y8

Ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen was es für Leute gibt. Egal wie verzweifelt man sein muss ich würde niemals da teilnehmen.


----------



## TheGui (26. September 2009)

Durniu schrieb:


> Hab da mal was neues
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVP5B8qi3y8
> 
> Ich kann nicht mehr vor lachen was es für Leute gibt. Egal wie verzweifelt man sein muss ich würde niemals da teilnehmen.


is das fake ?

das is so erbärmlich und bemiteidenswert das kann net echt sein xD

..wo is nomal der "das deutsche TV verblödet seit 20 Jahren Thread"?


----------



## Rexo (26. September 2009)

_Find die Beidne video´s hier so was von Geil xD 

Voldemorts Nipple ^^


_


----------



## Arakosh (27. September 2009)

Mein absoluter Favorit:

Bas Bötcher



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqTGDm5k3M0




( Wenn man die Geschichte Babylons kennt , versteht mans eventuell besser ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (27. September 2009)

Will der Babylon anzünden? Wenn ja hole ich mal meine Feuerwehr !!!!


----------



## Duni (27. September 2009)

Arakosh schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Favorit:
> 
> Bas Bötcher
> 
> ...



Das ist hart. Ich komm voll nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2009)

_Hier einer meiner neuen Favoriten 

The Cat Piano

Der Zeichen still is Genial,die Erzahlung  auch das muss man sich angesehen haben _


----------



## TheGui (28. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hier einer meiner neuen Favoriten
> 
> The Cat Piano
> 
> Der Zeichen still is Genial,die Erzahlung  auch das muss man sich angesehen haben _


das is zwar nich YOutube.. aber sehr nice


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2009)

_xD dachte hatte daz geschrieben is Vimeo und nich youztube xd _


----------



## Zonalar (28. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86iqCTG7Mao..._embedded#t=155

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Fusssi bedanken, der den zuerst verlinkt hat^^Ich Setz ihn nur an der richtigen Stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (30. September 2009)

Einige gute und/oder lustige Werbungen:


----------



## mccord (30. September 2009)




----------



## H2OTest (30. September 2009)

Besuche meine Homepage


----------



## El Homer (1. Oktober 2009)

es ist so geil.....


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2009)

El schrieb:


> es ist so geil.....



Ich finde Broken Comedy sowas von schlecht... Nur vllt. 1 von 100 Sachen sind halbwegs lustig.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich finde Broken Comedy sowas von schlecht... Nur vllt. 1 von 100 Sachen sind halbwegs lustig.


/sign!


----------



## Rexo (1. Oktober 2009)

_Der Hauptteil der Comediens dadrin sind ja auch anfanger ;/_


----------



## Wowneuling (1. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Locy92 (2. Oktober 2009)

Klick


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2009)

2 Hammerfolgen, aber eigentlich ist die ganze Staffel einfach nur geil ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYaObBQTkpk

;D


----------



## Forby (8. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv1aqmuyZE8
Erst gestern gesehen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRcTgMsEG2k
Trauriges Thema, aber trotzdem iwie lustig.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daQtv7pMZFc
Der Stolze Blick am schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsaXzP4V1r8
Sehr ärgerlich :s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghDmd5yhVGs
Für alle die Schweizerdeutsch können. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znFgGN_c-w4
Leeroy in echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20QBe43tyVM
Um sowas zu machen müsste mein Eier wie ein T-rex haben :S
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pHq_F5CbdE
Der lustigste Mensch der Welt. (schaut euch noch andere Videos von ihm an, bei 99% hab ich mich totgelacht)

Viel spass ;P


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_


Beste Film von Tim Burton find ich das Komische is die Deutsche version des intro´s ist sogar besser als das Orginal_


----------



## Deanne (8. Oktober 2009)

Genau mein Humor:





Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich finde Broken Comedy sowas von schlecht... Nur vllt. 1 von 100 Sachen sind halbwegs lustig.



Langweilig, ordinär und niveaulos. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht über den Scheiss lachen kann.


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_

Weil Es Zelda ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

XDD


----------



## Fauzi (9. Oktober 2009)

Ach passt zwar iwie nicht hier rein aber trotzdem:

http://z0r.de/?id=838

"Achtung tot-lach-gefahr" !

(Ma bissi durchklicken und so) ^^


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> weil es M1rko is!!



_
kennst du dne Typen auch ??

Seine Augen machen mir nur etwas angst ^^

@Fauzi Langweilig_


----------



## FermiParadoxon (9. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> 2 Hammerfolgen, aber eigentlich ist die ganze Staffel einfach nur geil ^^


CH <3
Auch sehr toll ist das Video mit dem "N00b-Boyfriend"! (:


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Oktober 2009)

geiles teil <3


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Das Nen ich ma wierklich geil xD 

Ich hab Floridy Lady immer gehasst ^^



Mich hat gerade die Game Nostalgie gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 passt super wiel ich gerade da sgame durch zocke ^^_


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, beim anschauen meiner Lieblings-Kalkofe-Clips, hab ich noch was zu den aktuellen Diskussionen hier im Forum gefunden:

Thema: Kirche und das aktuelle Zeitgeschehen



Thema: Politik (Schwerpunkt: FDP)



Noch was ganz anderes, aber auch amüsant:


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFkXcpIe_Mw


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Oktober 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> lied


falscher thread?


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> falscher thread?


nö warum?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nö warum?


weil das wohl eher in was hört/und oder seht ihr gerade passen würde.
weil das video an sich is nix tolles, nur ein bild


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

hast recht is a bissl langweilig gell :/ 

ich editier mal was


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hast recht is a bissl langweilig gell :/


der song ist ja gut, aber das vid halt nix tolles^^

btt:



vor allem der rapofant ab 2:10... hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Oktober 2009)

ja late knights sind epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

das gute alte giga *seufz*


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

unglaublich aber ich mag dieses video Oo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf_CgFo48ow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft3VxwEpbko

edit: OMFG its exactly eight thousssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaand


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: OMFG its exactly eight thousssssssssssssaaaaaaaaaaaaand



Jetzt postet nie wieder?

BTT.


----------



## Rexo (11. Oktober 2009)

_BEAKER!!_


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEhfydhSXBg...&playnext=1

just F***


----------



## mccord (12. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Knallfix (12. Oktober 2009)

ja, die Canal+ Spots sind klasse.

btw ... geht mal wieder in die Kirche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. Oktober 2009)

Die Idee ist so genial, die Umsetzung ebenso


----------



## Karzaak (12. Oktober 2009)

Da hat mich grad ein kumpel drauf aufmerksam gemacht...



*hust*


omg  xD


mir fehlen echt die Worte


----------



## rEdiC (13. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3Q_6I0018c




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Nutrius (17. Oktober 2009)

Total krank ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9grJ-09KRM


----------



## Thorfold (17. Oktober 2009)

Wurde sicher schon einmal gepostet , aber es muss einfach sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-I7-gF4rJQ...feature=related


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsuOTlPbAMw...feature=related
Ich muss gleich kotzen O.O


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_Als ich das vid gesehen hab hab ich mir gedacht du ar****

_


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

woha wie geil XD


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Oktober 2009)

das will ich auch ma machen  ;DDDD
einfach geil


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Oktober 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> das will ich auch ma machen  ;DDDD



Bis du angezeigt wirst ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (17. Oktober 2009)

ha!
ich hab genau das gemacht nur viel besser^^
sind damals zum lehrgang gefahren und da war ne ewig lange straße.. an der straßenseite lief das wasser runter ..
ungelogen bestimmt ne 500m lange pfütze bin die ganzen 500m durchgefahren ...
das geile is.. das war grade morgens als alle kinder zur schule gingen ich hab bestimmt 100 kinder komplett nass gemacht
ich weiß...total fieß aber manchmal überkommt es einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv6bb6OKOww
XD


----------



## Manowar (19. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem dabei ist einfach,dass wenn sich auch nur eine Person dein Nummernschild gemerkt hätte,dürftest du von 100Kindern die Reinigung die Klamotten zahlen ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Oktober 2009)

Manowår schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist einfach,dass wenn sich auch nur eine Person dein Nummernschild gemerkt hätte,dürftest du von 100Kindern die Reinigung die Klamotten zahlen ^^



Und wenn eines krank wird, biste wegen Körperveletzung dran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und wenn eines krank wird, biste wegen Körperveletzung dran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stellt euch mal vor ws los wäre wenn eins VOR dem auto irgendwie auf die straße gefallen wäre :O

da wär aber die hölle los gewesen


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Beim Googel uber Muse Material Druber geflogen ^^  


Die Lache von Bellamy is gottlich xD 

_


----------



## Knallfix (19. Oktober 2009)

ein netter mensch hat "Die Redaktion" Videos von der Gamestar hochgeladen.
Die Gothic 3 Folge ist einfach nur der Hammer.



Erst mal Pause machen!

k


----------



## EspCap (19. Oktober 2009)

Zu viel Pizza - der Grund : Brutale Killerspiele.
Zu wenig Pizza - der Grund : Brutale Killerspiele.

Einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Oktober 2009)

Auf dem Klo ein Schaf- der Grund: Brutale Killerspiele!


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)




----------



## HeavenShallBurn (22. Oktober 2009)

ich könnte mich jedes mal wegschmeißen wenn ichs seh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

die kannt ich noch nicht hören sich aber gut an .>


----------



## mccord (23. Oktober 2009)




----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

60 mal gesehn udn ich muss immer noch lachen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGJVd06WQms


----------



## Bader1 (23. Oktober 2009)

Rob Zombie - Feel so dumb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Rob Zombie - Feel so dumb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unverschämt!!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Rob Zombie - Feel so dumb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich mag dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
ich hör grad das neue rammstein album und muß sagen das es mir sehr gefällt


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)




----------



## riesentrolli (23. Oktober 2009)

hammer! bämm bämm


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Oktober 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hammer! bämm bämm




cool story bro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (23. Oktober 2009)

Rick Rolled! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BBQBoB (24. Oktober 2009)

geil einfach geil!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2009)




----------



## TheGui (25. Oktober 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Rick Rolled!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wiso kommt da eigentlich immer der selbe song? ^^


----------



## jeef (25. Oktober 2009)

So funktioniert Geld!

<3 Classic


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Wo passt das besser, als auf Buffed? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht ernst nehmen^^)


----------



## mccord (25. Oktober 2009)




----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Oktober 2009)

hehe, genial^^

schon arm was da mit dem Zähler passiert, und erschreckend noch dazu. Da hat bestimmt Schäuble was mit zu tun. Oder sein Stasi Nachfolger...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Oktober 2009)

Wieder etwas für schwache Nerven:


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2009)

BBQBoB schrieb:


> geil einfach geil!


Hahaha grad angehört, super zum nebendran einfache Arbeiten erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (27. Oktober 2009)

also zur zeit is mein video vom wochenende mein liebling^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hx1EuJFrYzw


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich koennte mir das video mindestens noch 40 mal ansehn, bevor langweilig wird.


----------



## Rexo (28. Oktober 2009)

_DasMirko Opfer opfer xD 

_


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Hahaha, wer schonmal chinesisch essen oder gar in China war, wirds lustig finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Oktober 2009)

Wie viele Parasiten es gibt!


----------



## Rexo (28. Oktober 2009)

_Ich glaub mir wierd schlecht :/_


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie viele Parasiten es gibt!


Ist nichts neues, hatte das Thema grad erst in Biologie durchgenommen. War erstaunt wie viele unterschiedliche Parasiten es gab. Vorallem so ne Parasiten die Urin verwechselt haben anstatt so ne andere Flüssigkeit. Also wenn du in den See pinkelst springen die in deinen Penis und setzen sich da fest... xD


----------



## Klunker (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ist nichts neues, hatte das Thema grad erst in Biologie durchgenommen. War erstaunt wie viele unterschiedliche Parasiten es gab. Vorallem so ne Parasiten die Urin verwechselt haben anstatt so ne andere Flüssigkeit. Also wenn du in den See pinkelst springen die in deinen Penis und setzen sich da fest... xD



dachte, dass war en fisch OO


----------



## Tabuno (28. Oktober 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> dachte, dass war en fisch OO


Fisch = Parasit! Ach, keine Ahnung habs vergessen und außerdem hab ich Ferien, warum sollt ich mir sowas merken.^^


----------



## Klunker (28. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Fisch = Parasit! Ach, keine Ahnung habs vergessen und außerdem hab ich Ferien, warum sollt ich mir sowas merken.^^



wth -.- will auch, naja bald kommen die vorabi klausuren..>.<


----------



## TheGui (28. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wie viele Parasiten es gibt!


Ich brauch nen Schnaps!


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich brauch nen Schnaps!



gib mir auch gleich die flasche!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ist nichts neues, hatte das Thema grad erst in Biologie durchgenommen. War erstaunt wie viele unterschiedliche Parasiten es gab. Vorallem so ne Parasiten die Urin verwechselt haben anstatt so ne andere Flüssigkeit. Also wenn du in den See pinkelst springen die in deinen Penis und setzen sich da fest... xD



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REKcsS0_33k
ab 6 min ist der Fisch da.


----------



## Tabuno (29. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REKcsS0_33k
> ab 6 min ist der Fisch da.



Genau den meint ich, ziemlich heftig oder?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Genau den meint ich, ziemlich heftig oder?^^



Ich guck mir die Dokumentation grad an. Also Teil 1 bis 4 von dem, wo ich grad geschickt hab. Da ist der Fisch noch am wenigsten eklig...


----------



## jeef (29. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKUA5jZD4JA


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Oktober 2009)

Endlich eine gute Partei:


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ist nichts neues, hatte das Thema grad erst in Biologie durchgenommen. War erstaunt wie viele unterschiedliche Parasiten es gab. Vorallem so ne Parasiten die Urin verwechselt haben anstatt so ne andere Flüssigkeit. Also wenn du in den See pinkelst springen die in deinen Penis und setzen sich da fest... xD





Klunker schrieb:


> dachte, dass war en fisch OO





Tabuno schrieb:


> Fisch = Parasit! Ach, keine Ahnung habs vergessen und außerdem hab ich Ferien, warum sollt ich mir sowas merken.^^


Da gibts dieses tolle Tierchen hier:


> Der Fisch, der sich wie ein Vampir ernährt
> (8) Von Frederic Klein 9. November 2007, 15:17 Uhr
> Der Candirú ist einer der gefürchtetsten Fische der Welt – der blutsaugende Parasit schwimmt in die Kiemen größerer Fische und trinkt sich satt. Doch damit nicht genug: Er macht auch vor Menschen nicht Halt. Bei seinen Opfern verursacht er höllische Schmerzen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Zählt zu den gefährlichsten Tieren der Welt: Der südamerikanische Canero (Candirú) schwimmt im Wasser urinierenden Männern in den Penis und hält sich dort mit kleinen Widerhaken fest. Schmerzhafte Entzündungen bis hin zu Penisamputationen sind die Folge.


Quelle: welt.de

Allerdings, laut Wikiartikel macht er auch vor Frauen nicht halt.


----------



## BBQBoB (29. Oktober 2009)

boa ihr seid echt so ekelhaft -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0Qic7yGDhw...feature=related
Guckt euch die Doku ganz an. Da lernt hier sauviel!


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2009)

_Theremin wtf xD das is Genial

_


----------



## Bader1 (29. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjtJZIiks7Y

O_o


----------



## mccord (29. Oktober 2009)

Pokerface (Cartman Version)


----------



## Soldier206 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub echt es hackt ... 
werden solche Sendungen etwa live ausgestrahlt oder warum wurde das so gesendet? o.O​


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

penisamputation? :x


Soldier206 schrieb:


> Ich glaub echt es hackt ...
> werden solche Sendungen etwa live ausgestrahlt oder warum wurde das so gesendet? o.O​




das ist bestimmt ne verarsche O_o


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2009)

_das Hoffe ich :/_


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. Oktober 2009)

einfach genial <3


passend zur neuen Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (29. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Cjrp23lBSM

find ich geil^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (29. Oktober 2009)

Palasch1994 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Cjrp23lBSM
> 
> find ich geil^^



find ich echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (29. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0RHVqEyLGM
Eines meiner unzählinge favs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_EPIC!!


_


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. Oktober 2009)

Super Smash Bros. Melee <3 auf der N64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich und meine Freunde haben uns damit stundenlang geprügelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Super Smash Bros ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur genial.


----------



## Breakyou9 (30. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Rivon (1. November 2009)

simon von giga oder mittlerweile auch game one - kreativ wie immer


----------



## Palatschinkn (2. November 2009)

Mein Favorit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rivon (2. November 2009)

nimmst z.b. den link 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ol4vq8pdYE

dann sieht das ganze wie folgt aus


```
[youtube]4ol4vq8pdYE[/youtube]
```

soll heißen immer das was hinter v= kommt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yavx9yxTrsw

scheiße das is doch krank Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. November 2009)

hrhrhrhrhrhr
aber die stimme....brr....


----------



## Palatschinkn (2. November 2009)

Rivon schrieb:


> nimmst z.b. den link
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ol4vq8pdYE
> 
> ...



Thy


----------



## Loinus (2. November 2009)

Ich bekomme den Remix von "I'm singing in the rain" nicht mehr aus dem Kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (2. November 2009)

Danke Brütal Legend! DANKE!


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2009)

Eins der besten Intros, dies je gegeben hat:


Edit: Da fehlt noch eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Editedit: Oder das da:


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

Ich liebe YouTube Poops! Da entstehen manchmal echt grandiose Sachen aus sehr gering vorhandenem Material. Klasse was Leute aus solch alten, trashigen Spielen basteln können.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. November 2009)

Who´s the tank

IT`S OVER 9000 !!!!

Star Wars Bloopers

GameOne Outtakes 1

GameOne Outtakes 2

Dr. Octamotherf***inggonapus!


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Das is SOOO epic xD 




_


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

n klassiker


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_LOl xD _


----------



## Breakyou9 (7. November 2009)

kennen bistimmt viele von euch aber ich lach mich immer wieder tot xD


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (7. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db7M0vRoh0E

Wie ein niessender Pandabär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronn (8. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3s7NLQXzOY


----------



## Gronn (8. November 2009)

Aja und http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGD2q2vewzQ


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> n klassiker


Fantastisch LoD! Das hab ich jetzt grad 10x gehört und dann noch einmal mit nem Mitarbeiter zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)




----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

das greenday video is geil xD


----------



## Palatschinkn (9. November 2009)




----------



## EspCap (9. November 2009)

Ihr kennt ja sicher alle dieses Video das in den letzten Tagen für viel Gelächter gesorgt hat:

Aber bei dem hier lag ich echt unterm Tisch vor Lachen ^^ 
Breitgekifft, Dosenpfand, 100 Liter Schwarzgebrannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Ahja der 7.11. ist ja durch, was hab ich da verpasst? Haben sich alle Türken in nem Stadion getroffen und ne riesige Laola-Welle gemacht? Türkische Welle?


----------



## EspCap (9. November 2009)

Gar nix ist passiert, jedenfalls soweit ich weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

so wie ichs mitbekommen hab, wollten die das nichtmehr veröffentlichen wegen der ganzen kritik und drohungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is auch gut so -.- die kurdische welle hat mir schon gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (9. November 2009)

Na da wär mir dann aber die Laola-Wellenaktion viel lieber gewesen, als dass einfach gar nix passiert...aber naja, vielleicht besser so.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. November 2009)




----------



## Palatschinkn (9. November 2009)

LOL ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. November 2009)

Das ist echt Nais!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VDvgL58h_Y...layer_embedded#

Ich bette es nicht ein wegen HD unso :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. November 2009)

woha fuck die stelle bei 6:20... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


holy crap^^


----------



## H2OTest (9. November 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das ist echt Nais!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VDvgL58h_Y...layer_embedded#
> 
> Ich bette es nicht ein wegen HD unso :>



rofl nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Fantastisch LoD! Das hab ich jetzt grad 10x gehört und dann noch einmal mit nem Mitarbeiter zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe das is doch n klassiker versteh gar ned das ihr das noch nicht kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vnBLABoLU8


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2009)

Learn with Nanowar:


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. November 2009)

ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## LordofDemons (10. November 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vnBLABoLU8


HAHAHHA Was für ein geiler clip seltens o gelacht XDDD


----------



## Bader1 (10. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulIx-8KiH0A

Mir gefällt der Song und PoP ja sowieso geil.


----------



## Laudatium (10. November 2009)

weiss nich obs das schon gab aber hier ein klassiker: 
Die Seekuh


----------



## XXI. (11. November 2009)

Drone! Einfach nur abdreht und geil^^


----------



## Zonalar (11. November 2009)




----------



## Breakyou9 (11. November 2009)

wtf :O
hier nochwas zu Mario


----------



## wildrazor09 (11. November 2009)

wie betten man vids ein?


----------



## Zonalar (12. November 2009)

Das steht unter dem Feld, wo du schreibst, ein Kästchen, namens "BBCode-Hilfe". Dort findest du sehr viele Codes, wie zum Beispiel, *wie man dick schreibt*, oder durchstreicht, oder gross schreibt


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2009)

Best of Simpsons:


----------



## Rexo (12. November 2009)

_Mein favorit is 

Does it hurt to pee? (No.)
Is it hard to see? (No.)
I am diagnosing you with HPV (Oh.)

Armer Bowser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_


----------



## Dominau (13. November 2009)




----------



## Rexo (14. November 2009)

_Da Hat Drwan Together das also her ^^_


----------



## Bader1 (14. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wI5wY5qCJM

FurTV...


----------



## EspCap (14. November 2009)

Das Bourne Kompott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sehr geil ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (14. November 2009)




----------



## Davatar (16. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. November 2009)

_GENIAL!!! A Cappele <3 The Blanks und Wise Guy´s

_


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

Nun ja..

Is jetzt nicht auf Youtube, ist aber totzdem einer meiner Lieblinge:

Keine Angst, ist kein keylogger, ist aber kroatisch

http://budalizacija.hr/filmici/buduci-vandal_1765.htm


----------



## mccord (20. November 2009)




----------



## LordofDemons (20. November 2009)

WAHAHAHA ABSOLUT GENIAL


----------



## Breakyou9 (20. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
englisch ist es noch lustiger als auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (23. November 2009)

Das Video ist echt geil. Überhaupt der Kanal ist hammer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6b8LU6dkrs&feature=sub


----------



## Rexo (24. November 2009)

_Parrents Woo Hoo Whoo xD 

Horror Film Trift auf Sims 

_


----------



## mccord (25. November 2009)




----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTHn5oFPmi8&feature=fvst


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (25. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung, obs schonmal gepostet wurde:


----------



## Makalvian (27. November 2009)

Naja das erste ist leider nicht in Dtl verfügbar vieleicht doch etwas viel für "Kunst" *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fVPqV0Oyck...6HtIHAzzbYMcAQF

Trotz sorgfältiger inhaltlicher Kontrolle übernehmen wir  keine Haftung für die Inhalte externer Links. Für den Inhalt  der verlinkten  Seiten sind ausschließlich deren Betreiber  verantwortlich.


----------



## Sin (28. November 2009)

Nach sehr langer Zeit wiedergefunden:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTar0-rx0dw


----------



## Breakyou9 (28. November 2009)

einfach nur epic <3


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (28. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDBTsWpbAW8&feature=sub


----------



## Assari (29. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Nach sehr langer Zeit wiedergefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTar0-rx0dw



Der is wirklich gut xD


----------



## El Homer (29. November 2009)




----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (29. November 2009)

DAS IST GENIAL !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (29. November 2009)




----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Da sieht man mal, was passiert, wenn man kleinen Kindern nur Cola und Kekse zu essen gibt o_O


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_emmm..ja...em....WTH xD_


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Mindadar (3. Dezember 2009)

Da ich zu blöd bin des vid hier einzufügen wie ihr: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVVmfYlx8iQ


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Dezember 2009)

ich finds einfach LOL!


----------



## xxhajoxx (5. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYw2ewoO6c4
Absoluter Favorit wenn man es versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ClroBBJtm0 
das is auch cool


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Dezember 2009)

Bayrischer Volksmusikspeedmetal


----------



## Rexo (6. Dezember 2009)

_em wtf Geil aber unheimlich xD _


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_

Beste Twilight Parodie ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2009)

ab 04:13


Behold the gases stench of Skeletors breakfast burrito


----------



## Tardok (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Bayrischer Volksmusikspeedmetal



Kennste die Crust'n'Drillaz? 
Baaaaaaaaaayeeern!!!
Holzkirchner Oberbräu!!


----------



## mccord (7. Dezember 2009)

The Tetris God


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2009)

Zu geil, absoluter Ohrwurm. ^___^


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> ab 04:13
> 
> 
> Behold the gases stench of Skeletors breakfast burrito




_Das is Abgrundtief Genial das mit dem Burito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**Favoriten hinzufug**_


----------



## Rexo (8. Dezember 2009)

_Wie Zum Teufel geht das :/

_
_
Und SO Schneller finger michte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Qonix (8. Dezember 2009)




----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe, das wurde noch nicht gepostet. Sowas von Epix O:O


----------



## Druda (10. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJvMBzARsJM

gestern aufgenommen
aber ich meine, wieso saugt man auch so spaet?! xD


----------



## Druda (10. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> xD du klingst wie ein 14jähriger junge ^^



weißt du denn eigentlich, welche Stimme davon meine ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Druda (10. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> die einzig hohe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fu!
ich weiß schon, wieso ich in Teamspeak so wenig sage!
aber das ist ja auch nicht der Punkt von meinem Video


----------



## Breakyou (10. Dezember 2009)

grad im "Was regt euch so richtig auf" Thread gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach geil <3


----------



## Rexo (10. Dezember 2009)

_

Live einer der besten Songs Ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben Plug in Baby und Time is Runing Out _


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. Dezember 2009)

Familienduell - Geile Antworten


----------



## Druda (10. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Familienduell - Geile Antworten



omg, wie geil ist das denn?
Nennen Sie ein Tier, was 6 Beine hat.  "Spinne!"    "ein Tausendfueßler" 
ich lach mich weg xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (10. Dezember 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> omg, wie geil ist das denn?
> Nennen Sie ein Tier, was 6 Beine hat.  "Spinne!"    "ein Tausendfueßler"
> ich lach mich weg xD



Nicht umsonst einer meiner ABSOLUTEN Favoriten. Zusammen mit dem was Breakyou gepostet hat.

Shut up woman get on my horse!


----------



## mccord (11. Dezember 2009)




----------



## El Homer (12. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie geil am Ende



Erini....wat wird das hier ? Abgasuntersuchung ?  =D
die beste Serie neben Simpsons


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Dezember 2009)

Oh welch grausame Götter wir doch anbeten.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Dezember 2009)

Tja, manchmal muss man seine Streiche mit dem Leben bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Tja, manchmal muss man seine Streiche mit dem Leben bezahlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WTF? Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das das ein Fake ist.


----------



## Klunker (13. Dezember 2009)

gehe ich mal stark von aus..aus der entfernung müsste eigentlich die rückwand des briefkasten löcher aufweisen.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> gehe ich mal stark von aus..aus der entfernung müsste eigentlich die rückwand des briefkasten löcher aufweisen.



Das dacht ich mir auch. Nach dem ich vom "Russischen Roulette" gehört habe weiß ich nicht, was ich von Russland denken soll.


----------



## mccord (14. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2009)

Mal ne andere Art Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. Dezember 2009)

wobei ich ja die bosshoss version besser finde als die von electric six. wobei bosshoss ist eh genial :3

die besten werbungen sind eh die von canal + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (14. Dezember 2009)

Für die Filmfans unter uns eine Zusammenstellung von berühmten Verfolgungsjagden mit toller Bild- und Tonsynchro ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2009)

Glatzen!


Weltherrschaft!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Dezember 2009)

Auch wenn es schon gepostet wurde, es ist immer noch eines DER GENIALSTEN Videos auf youtube.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Dezember 2009)




----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Dezember 2009)

Mein lieblings Genial Daneben Clip.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Dominau (22. Dezember 2009)

achja..der Mr. Bean


----------



## Rexo (22. Dezember 2009)

_Sie Sind wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Danke Rexo. Du hast sowas natürlich immer zuerst. Jetzt verbreite ich es erstmal unter den Leuten, die ich kenne XD.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15l9wptYIFQ...feature=related


----------



## Vanth1 (22. Dezember 2009)

man beachte vorallem 1:40 te minute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Sie Sind wieder da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wuhuu


----------



## Davatar (23. Dezember 2009)

Extra zum 10001 Post von LoD hab ich ein griechisches Feuerwerk-Battle organisiert! Gibts was Besseres um solch einen Anlass zu feiern? Ich glaube kaum!


----------



## dragon1 (23. Dezember 2009)

Fuer mich als Pyromanen war das ein wunderschoener anblick^^


----------



## Rexo (23. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> lern erstmal was ein Pyromane ist.


_
Sei Ruhig :/_




> Der Begriff Pyromanie (von griech. &#960;&#8166;&#961; (pyr) = Feuer, &#956;&#945;&#957;&#943;&#945; (mania) = Raserei) bezeichnet die pathologische Brandstiftung und wurde im frühen 19. Jahrhundert geprägt, siehe dazu auch Monomanie. Diese Lehre wird von der Psychiatrie und insbesondere von der forensischen Psychiatrie seit Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts entschieden abgelehnt, im Gegensatz zur Manie, die jedoch nichts mit derartigen Zwangshandlungen zu tun hat.





> Nicht selten wird der Begriff auch völlig außerhalb eines psychiatrischen Kontextes gebraucht, um Personen zu charakterisieren, die gern beziehungsweise leidenschaftlich mit Feuer umgehen (Zündeln).


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Dezember 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Extra zum 10001 Post von LoD hab ich ein griechisches Feuerwerk-Battle organisiert! Gibts was Besseres um solch einen Anlass zu feiern? Ich glaube kaum!


Danke Danke vielen Dank
*verneig*


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Mein lieblings Genial Daneben Clip.


 

diesse folge habe ich auch gesehen konnte nicht mehr vor lachen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (23. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWYR6KUqkJE...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (24. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9Hlj8r6mZ8


----------



## El Homer (24. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Sei Ruhig :/_


=D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Begriff Pyromanie (von griech. &#960;&#8166;&#961; (pyr) = Feuer, &#956;&#945;&#957;&#943;&#945; (mania) = Raserei) bezeichnet die pathologische Brandstiftung und wurde im frühen 19. Jahrhundert geprägt, siehe dazu auch Monomanie. Diese Lehre wird von der Psychiatrie und insbesondere von der forensischen Psychiatrie seit Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts entschieden abgelehnt, im Gegensatz zur Manie, die jedoch nichts mit derartigen Zwangshandlungen zu tun hat.
Thank you Wiki  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Reo_MC (25. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jeGA11jfTo

Lmao.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5NNDkHpq0U...feature=related
besser als jedes Hamsterrad XD.
Geilster Kommentar:
muss man schon heiß machen den&#65279; wok dann is er schneller


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Dezember 2009)

so geil


----------



## Rexo (27. Dezember 2009)

_Werid Al 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Sam_Fischer (28. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syk1fjUtDV8...feature=related


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syk1fjUtDV8...feature=related


so geile scheiße >.<


----------



## Skatero (31. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Alkopopsteuer (31. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ThatsNotReallyFunny
Dieser User hat so coole Videos gemacht. Guckt sie euch an!


----------



## Rekor (1. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpKTE4Mxu2g

Der Inhalt ist zwar müll, aber ich möchte wissen was für ne Musik da läuft?
Sollte irgendwas mit Herr der Ringe zu tun haben.


----------



## The Paladin (1. Januar 2010)

Für alle die Braveheart geschaut haben wissen warum das hier mehr als nur lustig ist ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcoVxbutl8g&feature=fvst

Ein Tipp: Die Schlachtrede von ihm wo die "Bauern" schon weggehen wollten


----------



## Duni (1. Januar 2010)

Rekor schrieb:


> Der Inhalt ist zwar müll, aber ich möchte wissen was für ne Musik da läuft?
> Sollte irgendwas mit Herr der Ringe zu tun haben.



Der Song heißt Requiem for a Dream.


----------



## Rekor (1. Januar 2010)

Danke dir


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

WIN!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)




----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Ist das Video echt?XD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist das Video echt?XD



Also ich habs net gemacht XD. Ich glaube, anfangs hat erst ernst gemeint und später aus den Kommentaren gemerkt, dass es scheiße ist XD.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also ich habs net gemacht XD. Ich glaube, anfangs hat erst ernst gemeint und später aus den Kommentaren gemerkt, dass es scheiße ist XD.


warum macht mich das jetzt grade traurig x.X der hat sich evtl wirklich ganz viel mühe gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> warum macht mich das jetzt grade traurig x.X der hat sich evtl wirklich ganz viel mühe gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


er hat auf seinen desktop rechtsgeklickt, seine maus bewegt, einen klick gemacht und etwas eingegeben und den vorgang mit einer monotonen stimme beschrieben, dass war garantiert eine 1 cent stromkosten produktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Der Saw 7 Trailer (deutsch) wurde released!

Ja, im Hintergrund steht das Mann für Lachmann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Saw 7 Trailer (deutsch) wurde released!
> 
> Ja, im Hintergrund steht das Mann für Lachmann
> 
> ...


Ich dachte Lachmann ist der in der Glotze x.X


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich dachte Lachmann ist der in der Glotze x.X



ich hatte mit dem film nichts zu tun :<
obwohl der teilweise doch recht lustig ist xD


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hatte mit dem film nichts zu tun :<
> obwohl der teilweise doch recht lustig ist xD


Lustig ist an der Stelle wohl das falsche Wort ^.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

In diesen Tutorials wird das Wissen um Ordner in Windows XP erweitert.


----------



## Bukanier (3. Januar 2010)

Hi Ihrs!

Nach Musikvideos und anderem Gedöns mal ein ALT-Klassiker, der immer noch und wirklich zum Ablachen einlädt.

Mein Favorit: 

300gr Schokolade


----------



## Bukanier (3. Januar 2010)

weil es so schön ist, TS ist ein Fundus für alles Mögliche. Auch das Schw.... kommt nicht zu kurz, aber das gehört NICHT hier hin, deshalb meine pers. Nummer 2.


Wir sind alles Flamer


----------



## Vrocas (3. Januar 2010)

Mein youtube Liebling!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Januar 2010)

Wir sollten dem mal so ne echte Knackfrage stellen sowas wie DOS Programmierung oder XML Codes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Er hat ja gesagt in seinem Profil, dass er auch programmiert und man ihn so Sachen fragen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Hier kann man einen Tüne App Atlitis Lizenzkey gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Einige Spiele sind ehct cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und richtig geil erklärt, wieso sie gut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/user/DetectiveTutor.../11/vS_wZo2lXWA
Geht einfach auf den Channel drauf, echt coole Vids 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Januar 2010)

bei dem vid muss ich mir immer wieder nen ast ablachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (4. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> WIN!


Wenn wir grad von Robin Hood reden. Echt traurig find ich ja, dass sie solch nen grossartigen Film (der mit Kevin Costner auch ne Top-Besetzung hatte) neu verfilmen müssen...


2010 wird wohl das Kinojahr der Fortsetzungen und des Recyclings...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Januar 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Echt traurig find ich ja, dass sie solch nen grossartigen Film (der mit Kevin Costner auch ne Top-Besetzung hatte) neu verfilmen müssen..



Das Phänomen lässt sich ja ganz einfach erklären.
In den Neuverfilmungen nimmt die Handlung um 75%, Titten und Gewalt werden um 200% erhöht.
Schon hat man eine tolle Neuverfilmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dieser ken block ist ja echt ne kranke sau...


----------



## El Homer (4. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das Phänomen lässt sich ja ganz einfach erklären.
> In den Neuverfilmungen nimmt die Handlung um 75%, Titten und Gewalt werden um 200% erhöht.
> Schon hat man eine tolle Neuverfilmung
> 
> ...


Das Video ist richtig geil !
am liebsten würde ich es mir auf einem riesigen Flatscreen anschauen...in 3D xD


----------



## Nawato (4. Januar 2010)

EINFACH geil gemacht für nen Fun-Trailer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider wird der Film nicht gemacht \m/(T_T)\m/ (sorry das mach ich immer wenn ich was scheisse finde xD) Naja ich muss mir mal Planet Terror und Death Proof reinziehen xD wenn die genauso krank sind OMFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (4. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wieso, aber ich finds grandios:


----------



## Mondryx (5. Januar 2010)

Bekomm immer noch Gänsehaut wenn ich an die Story denke...


----------



## Palatschinkn (5. Januar 2010)

Pastrana ist noch etwas kranker als Block 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Warum fährt Block eigentlich bei der WRC nicht mit, wenn er so gut sein soll?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. Januar 2010)




----------



## mccord (6. Januar 2010)




----------



## Soldier206 (7. Januar 2010)

einfach nur genial und extrem aufwendig gemacht, dafür das es ein Trailer für nen Film is, den es wohl nie geben wird​


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

STREET FIGHTER!


----------



## skyline930 (8. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbittLn84cY


----------



## Thoor (8. Januar 2010)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Pastrana ist noch etwas kranker als Block
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/fixed

er fährt nächste Saison bei Ford mit, genauso wie einer vom Moto GP nur hab ich vergessen wer x.X, ex F1 Weltmeister auch.... Ausserdem soll laut Gerüchten Bobby Gordon WRC einsteigen

MUAHAHAHA WRC ICH LIEBE DICH


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> /fixed
> 
> er fährt nächste Saison bei Ford mit, genauso wie einer vom Moto GP nur hab ich vergessen wer x.X, ex F1 Weltmeister auch.... Ausserdem soll laut Gerüchten Bobby Gordon WRC einsteigen
> 
> MUAHAHAHA WRC ICH LIEBE DICH



Ja nur leider läuft WRC nur so selten im Fernsehn bzw zu zeiten und terminen die ich nicht wahrnehmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (9. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ja nur leider läuft WRC nur so selten im Fernsehn bzw zu zeiten und terminen die ich nicht wahrnehmen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Läuft hauptsächlich auf Sky. Früher lief es oft am Eurosport und DSF, das warn noch schöne Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## El Homer (9. Januar 2010)

SEIT IHR BEREIT .....FÜÜÜRE HOVERCRAFTCAT ????


----------



## Kronas (9. Januar 2010)

El schrieb:


> SEIT IHR BEREIT .....FÜÜÜRE HOVERCRAFTCAT ????


den namen hovercraftcat gabs schon länger als lolcat, unwissender



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (9. Januar 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> den namen hovercraftcat gabs schon länger als lolcat, unwissender



Ich habe mir den erlich gesagt grad ausgedacht....


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

Das hieß auch Hovercat und nich Hovercraftcat, unwissender 

paw
verdammt ich hab mich als lolcatkucker geoutet  ;/


----------



## Kremlin (10. Januar 2010)

Alt, aber episch.


----------



## Ykon (10. Januar 2010)

Hab mal nen richtig schönen Kanal eines CoD-Spielers gefunden. Er hat mit seinem neusten Video für mich ein Meisterwerk geuploadet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbaQ3n53O7I

Ich poste absichtlich nur den Link, damit ihr es euch mit widescreen bzw. auch hd ansehen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bearbeitung ist einfach genial und er schafft mit dem Video Emotionen in das Spiel, wie man es sich nur erträumen könnte.


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_Wurde am liebsten alle Teile Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_So kenne ich Bayonetta
_


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Januar 2010)

wär ich dohc nur hingegangen :/


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_Dieses baby wierd so ein vorzeige Metalhead wen es groß ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wär ich dohc nur hingegangen :/


Wie ich dachte Du hörst nur Metal?
Ich hab mir schwer vorgenommen, mal an ne Sensation zu gehn, aber WENN dann in Amsterdam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

ich höre hauptsächlich metal aber auch rap, jegliche art elektronischer musik, usw.

edit: quatsch dava du kommst dann nächstes silvester mit mir nach düsseldorf ^^


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich höre hauptsächlich metal aber auch rap, jegliche art elektronischer musik, usw.
> 
> edit: quatsch dava du kommst dann nächstes silvester mit mir nach düsseldorf ^^


Wenn Du mich nächsten November nochmals dran erinnerst überleg ichs mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

kk das trag ich mri sogar in den arbeitsklender ein


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

<3 this song

edit:


----------



## Bader1 (12. Januar 2010)

verdammt^^ weiss wer die Tasten-Kombi, mit der ich den Ton wieder einstellen kann?


----------



## Thoor (12. Januar 2010)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Thoor (12. Januar 2010)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Läuft hauptsächlich auf Sky. Früher lief es oft am Eurosport und DSF, das warn noch schöne Zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eurosport zwischen 20 Uhr und 2 Uhr Morgens Rally Dakar!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

alt aber goil

edit: woho der Lord lädt jetzt sein erstes video bei youtube hoch 

zeit bis es ganz oben ist noch 3 std!!!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Januar 2010)

Hochgeladen hab ich auch mal....leider gab es einen Interessenkonflikt mit Maddest Chick'ndom Records


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

den wirds bei mir auch geben aber das is mir latte 

von mir aus sollen se mich sperren


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Januar 2010)

Wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Klunker (12. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wth


----------



## Skatero (13. Januar 2010)

Das Lied ist einfach hammermässig gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYW6C44zo24&feature=related

irgendwie kann ich das video nicht mit 


```
[youtube]     [/youtube]
```

reinstellen -.-


----------



## ATIRadeon (14. Januar 2010)

Mein absoluter youtube renner besser gehts nicht !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:




Santa claws 1 german




Santa claws 2 german







muss man gesehen haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (15. Januar 2010)

Bester Starwars-Gag überhaupt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Topperharly (15. Januar 2010)

naja....


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_aKi4PW943Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EL HAMDUDELDAM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (20. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fc56moy0poA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mUyTLZwNZV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Thoor (20. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8ueA9FNb0U


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy7iV68zRDI


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (23. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qVgmea3igO4

Hier mal 1 Video von mir (beim zocken), ihr könnt mir ja mal sagen was ihr davon haltet


----------



## tonygt (23. Januar 2010)

Soweit ich das einschätzen kann spiel kein COD spielst du echt nice. Musik passt eigentlich auch Intro ist auch nice. Was vieleicht noch geil gewesen wär so nen Anfangs Intro wo man so die besten Abschüsse sieht in kurzen Clips und dann Musik die genau drauf abgestimmt ist.

Aber sonst sehr gut gibt nen 5/5 von mir


----------



## LittlePsycho91 (23. Januar 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Soweit ich das einschätzen kann spiel kein COD spielst du echt nice. Musik passt eigentlich auch Intro ist auch nice. Was vieleicht noch geil gewesen wär so nen Anfangs Intro wo man so die besten Abschüsse sieht in kurzen Clips und dann Musik die genau drauf abgestimmt ist.
> 
> Aber sonst sehr gut gibt nen 5/5 von mir




Danke

Gute Idee merke ich mir mal für mein nächstes video. Die Musik könnte ich ja dann vielleicht mit FL Studio selbst machen, so schwer ist das glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Thoor (23. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich

schmeiss

mich

weg

XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Januar 2010)

ich verreck vor lachen XDDDD


----------



## yves1993 (24. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

<3

Und @ WoW --> THIS! --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bjIkFcYy-s !!


----------



## Klunker (27. Januar 2010)

der alltägliche Wahnsinn der animewelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FwDlV2s2StQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2010)

Klunker schrieb:


> der alltägliche Wahnsinn der animewelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Golden Boy!!!!


----------



## Falathrim (27. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM

I **** the spiders on the wall
I **** the cardwebs in the hall
I **** the candles on the shelf
when I'm alone I **** myself 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (27. Januar 2010)

_WTF xD _


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Januar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM
> 
> I **** the spiders on the wall
> I **** the cardwebs in the hall
> ...


klassiker!!!!

das hier find ich ziemlich krass

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep8XqLaavas[/youtube]


----------



## mccord (28. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtGSXMuWMR4


----------



## Falathrim (31. Januar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBb4cjjj1gI
Die ganze Auto-Tune the News-Reihe ist klasse ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v-v3jh-Cco
I'm Mr.T and I'm a Night Elf Mohawk (Night Elf Mohawk, Night Elf Mohawk, Night Elf Mohawk)


----------



## Dominau (31. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWHJk5g9DOE&feature=related


----------



## mccord (7. Februar 2010)

Metal Rooster


----------



## G3nGeN (7. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN5PoW7_kdA
xD

http://videos.rofl.t.../100-kein-virus

Hacker der neuen Generation ^^

http://videos.rofl.t...einen-faceplant 

Und der hat bissel viel getrunken ^^


----------



## Awadalla (7. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eK0kKJTfxwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist doch süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Genial, heute gesehen, ist eine Mischung aus Saufies und Saukomisch...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqiwrbYGrs


----------



## yves1993 (8. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related *hust*

Achja und: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJI01lQHbxk


----------



## mccord (9. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q77YBmtd2Rw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wc3f4xU_FfQ


----------



## Gimli2010  (13. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=smWFtYuMCV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und mehr davon unter mein profil^^ hehe und in meinen Blog^^


----------



## TheGui (14. Februar 2010)

mccord schrieb:


> Metal Rooster



EPIC!!!!


----------



## sp4rkl3z (14. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brdkeccSJPw


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. Februar 2010)

Gimli2010 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 lol^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimli2010  (14. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfmVQ10RFbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


der ist auch geil^^


----------



## Rexo (14. Februar 2010)

_EPIC <3_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8irt6oj2HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Germanfreez (15. Februar 2010)

Ok .. dann wohl hier =D 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUjMYavZ5As

Cwalk !


----------



## mccord (16. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOZBU257ERE


----------



## Zonalar (17. Februar 2010)

Genial gemacht. Animationen super flüssig und hat alle 5 Sterne mit Bravur verdient.

Wer bestens unterhalten werden will, schaut sich das an:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NdVPTQkRaY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcT7eijRbaI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_G3pO530N9k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi5QMOtSB0E
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4F30-vAaus


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

wow super videos danke dir benji das ist klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: vergiss was ich gesagt habe die videos sind nicht klasse das ist weit über genial ich liebe diese story!


----------



## drrohr (17. Februar 2010)

Alles von mir, MCIMBA!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0spRSmcvApE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MP5HQQ5MElU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNkx2iFw2V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mehr im Channel!


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

es als mist zu bezeichnen wäre noch geprahlt OO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es als mist zu bezeichnen wäre noch geprahlt OO



Dem seine Kopfstimme...einfach göttlich!


----------



## Grakuhl (17. Februar 2010)

mein favorit zurzeit...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lVUiqtlDVE


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_0PvPyA6myU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Februar 2010)

Das Glück ist mit den Dummen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqq9zZR0fHI&feature=PlayList&p=2B8A3CA29F1DEDAC&index=1

Sachen die einem selber niemals in einer Fernsehshow passieren.


----------



## Thoor (18. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qViYe9UHjq4&feature=related ist das echt


----------



## BossRulE (18. Februar 2010)

look @ my sig! das kätzchen is so verdammt süß!


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Februar 2010)

[youtube]0fgd51YXPx0&[/youtube]

edit: man, wieso geht das Einbetten nicht?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fgd51YXPx0&feature=related


----------



## QuakeFour (18. Februar 2010)

Der Film ist ja schon lustig aber die stelle ist die beste.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kf9OqztDWBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reo_MC (19. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNvUSfRHzdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Merciläääässssssss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Athene ist einfach krank.


----------



## Manowar (19. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iE6zc48FUgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach weil..sexy


----------



## Thoor (19. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die Power vom M6 ist einfach crääääänk


----------



## jolk (19. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_HkDke2XjTQ[/youtube] 


I &#9829; Ackbar


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMxaXt6jyX4&feature=grec



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7u_nG0vGOP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



öh dir is aber schon klar das ist nur n aprilscherz^^


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> öh dir is aber schon klar das ist nur n aprilscherz^^



und? ist trotzdem geil war mir schon klar.


----------



## mccord (21. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YTxUjTBEPc


----------



## Thorfold (21. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iwlr3fHtKZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jolk (21. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> öh dir is aber schon klar das ist nur n aprilscherz^^



schon gewundert, weiso link braunhaarig und rechtshänder ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buckelwackel (22. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das erinnert mich an 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu9cu989NJg

mfg torsten


----------



## Azure_kite (23. Februar 2010)

Das sind so meine Lieblinge:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRR4_Dd6ACQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Eq3rS-SxbE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_fPV13lKm4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlpStpw7wqQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH2dORs9Gt0


----------



## Fuuton (24. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCDlOU7HeX4

Sau Gut, sind paar kumpels aus meiner Schule, schaut mal rein (:


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

Kochen mit Jochen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9HShl_ufOFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nemø (24. Februar 2010)

Ich brech ab, wie geil das ist !!!! Wuhuhu *_ROFL_*


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

nachschlag?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XF5XWKMMxNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=usgasTxZ-Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## QuakeFour (25. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H2fhCZUdLvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mHhnuUYE3TI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




der ist auch gut einfach komplett ansehen. ^^


----------



## Laurania (26. Februar 2010)

The Guild mit Do You Wanna Date My Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU


----------



## Falathrim (27. Februar 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3jBMooa0TM

But even the authoritieeeeees are minoritieeeeeeees....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To4SQihIr84

Jump Jump 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qizNQKzatXA

"Those turtles that were climbing turtles couldnt climb over the turtle fence!"
"Why?"
"It was turtle-proof"
"How"
"It was three feet high"


----------



## Palatschinkn (27. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s13dLaTIHSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQCwHluBqFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gTdxHdAT1tA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wie ich finde mit einer der geilsten Onepiece Trailer überhaupt.


----------



## Bader1 (28. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=jH1Uputhajg[/youtube]
Meiner Meinung nach tausend mal besser als das Orginal.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. März 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV4FPIKSPAQ[/youtube]


----------



## Rexo (1. März 2010)

_



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=cgCSbOy4mNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieses SPiel ist scheisse!!
Dieses Spiel fickt dich Harter als das Leben !!

Der kanne sogar Deutsch xD _


----------



## Toastbrot666 (2. März 2010)

das ist eins meiner absoluten lieblingsvideos. wie die leute da abgehen ist einfach nur krass.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v7cW2nMf1gk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Palatschinkn (3. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wPLLpXmKJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Österreicher ftw!


----------



## Nami-Chan (3. März 2010)

Diesen Clip hier von Achmed der tote Terrorist finde ich echt witzig 

This clip of Achmed the dead terrorist, here I find really funny





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2eslahV431c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ShadowLuffy (3. März 2010)

Nami-Chan schrieb:


> Diesen Clip hier von Achmed der tote Terrorist finde ich echt witzig
> 
> This clip of Achmed the dead terrorist, here I find really funny
> 
> ...


Nicht schlecht da gibts auch noch den hier






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hjUeHfpU1Js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bodvarr (3. März 2010)

Smosh sind Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (3. März 2010)

*"Wie mich die Musikkapelle SLAYER zum Mann machte!"*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LmYNVQBbol0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe Tränen gelacht, einfach nur unglaublich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Tyro


----------



## Neyru (4. März 2010)

jedesmal immer wieder göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MLI6hcaxuho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vU436Fmtfhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dix48CdR5Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F_ggOAwzm4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Held² (4. März 2010)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



so geil xD

yeah wir Österreicher sind schon ein geiles Volk^^


----------



## Nami-Chan (4. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=16FdJrrAWSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eines meiner lieblings musik videos
One of my favorite music videos.


----------



## mccord (6. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD38neSK7ho


----------



## Thrainan (6. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> Diesen Clip hier von Achmed der tote Terrorist finde ich echt witzig
> 
> This clip of Achmed the dead terrorist, here I find really funny
> 
> ...


Also die Synchro ist ja derbe übel. Ich emfehle doch ganz klar das original: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go&feature=related


----------



## mccord (6. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bioYs6oAD8g


----------



## Nawato (6. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> jedesmal immer wieder göttlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Anime is einfach genial, auch wenn After Story ziemlich traurig ist (das Happy End reist das dann zwar raus aber kommt iwie zu blöd das beide sterben :/)


----------



## Terrorsatan (7. März 2010)

Haha Katzenmoshpit!!!
Link


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. März 2010)

Unbedingt 1:40 bis 1:50 sehen!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2g_qQQIUSQ[/youtube]


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Glny4jSciVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (9. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjOsMbM9gi8

wie ich ihn liebe...


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (12. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfmVQ10RFbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=22CfvLU9c_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fA9GnoXZLYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. März 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Haha Katzenmoshpit!!!
> Link



oh mein gott is das geil xD


----------



## Oberster Kriegsfürst Ugnar (13. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CFWFjzYwjDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ws3q1Tiah-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Palatschinkn (14. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_toLyuyHWTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wtQo8LVZx1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vorsicht: Rechtes Video Lachkrampf gefahr!


----------



## Palatschinkn (14. März 2010)

Oberster schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Der Taure beim 1 Video 2:06 EPIC!!


----------



## H2OTest (15. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tg2dxqZQ84w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Palatschinkn (15. März 2010)

Ich finde das Musik Video klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (15. März 2010)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Ich finde das Musik Video klasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wieso?


----------



## Palatschinkn (15. März 2010)

Weis auch ned das hat einfach was Positives 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Kann man gut horchen.


----------



## XXI. (16. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffDPTKn7HiY

Wie geht nochmal des verdammte Video anzeigen?? -.-
Dumme Forenumstellung...


----------



## Soldier206 (16. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8mgzkkUVoZM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8mgzkkUVoZM&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object> 

gleich mal paar server hacken gehen^^


----------



## Neyru (17. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q2oY_cowd80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ViEH57xQu1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sympathisant (17. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIy8osj8Cqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wenn mädels langeweile haben ...


----------



## Neyru (17. März 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wenn *diese* mädels langeweile haben ...



fix'd


----------



## Thoor (17. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> fix'd



jaja der verteidiger der weiblichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (17. März 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das hier jetzt "Eure Youtube Lieblinge" oder "Welche Videos regen euch auf"?
Jesus.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> jaja *die* verteidiger*in* der weiblichkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gern geschehen


----------



## Enira (17. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jKiBRWAiZn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfD80JxF1n4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (17. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3k5oY9AHHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Rage Italic spricht deutsch.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Edit: 
Es geht sogar noch weiter. Font Fight






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m6djQHeqMwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldier206 (18. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_HnTtW2JZGU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_HnTtW2JZGU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object> 
Most emos kiss other guys, cause emochicks are fat xD​


----------



## Ptolemeus (19. März 2010)

Hier das find ich gut xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grEGbuFNabM


----------



## Harloff (20. März 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhuL-wpHpTI

Dieses Video. Hahaha, oh wow. Ich könnte immer wieder darüber lachen und über den Rest der sinnlos-Propaganda.


----------



## Thoor (20. März 2010)

Harloff schrieb:


> [yt]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=uhuL-wpHpTI[/yt]
> 
> Dieses Video. Hahaha, oh wow. Ich könnte immer wieder darüber lachen und über den Rest der sinnlos-Propaganda.



mein gott bist du doof, erst gebannt werden und dann so billig fake account erstellen =/

dear sir you failed at failing


----------



## L0rdSt3v3 (20. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> mein gott bist du doof, erst gebannt werden und dann so billig fake account erstellen =/
> 
> dear sir you failed at failing



Und du meinst das war keine Absicht?


----------



## Dweencore (20. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40

eins der besten vids von Youtube xD


----------



## Thoor (20. März 2010)

L0rdSt3v3 schrieb:


> Und du meinst das war keine Absicht?



meinst du das jetzt ernst? serious sam inside here maybe?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E1nbvplgElw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geiles lied^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2010)

Erst Harloww dann Harloff - Das ist arm!

Mein Favorit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ma9qekERW4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich denke wirklich das das Universum so entstanden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (21. März 2010)

ROFL made my day! <3


----------



## EspCap (21. März 2010)

Auch wenn ich Safariuser bin, einfach genial ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzHown8JRXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (21. März 2010)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das ist mal geil


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

oh mein Gott der erste war ja schon geil aber der hier wird mit einer der besten teile




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q4U3AQ--0Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neyru (25. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qhMobm6kCAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. März 2010)

mein youtube liebling is immer noch ^^ 
ist zwar nicht das orginal von der französichen küste 
aber das tut es auch ^^ http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gLTLK2jOb1E


und zum schreck trailer der is ja ma der hammer königreich down ^^ und selbst der esel kennt schreck nit mehr ^^


----------



## mccord (2. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCRUPWDIgYM


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iSFDrOxWCXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!


----------



## Thoor (3. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79MHWnBwgfg[/youtube]

wer dieses auto von seiner frau umparkieren lässt gehört geschlagen!


----------



## Soldier206 (3. April 2010)

http://www.comedycen...classroom-visit


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYg0uDhAj50


----------



## tonygt (8. April 2010)

Um den Thread hier mal wieder zu Pushen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYvg0ghnmWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (9. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_66FSnIUc3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51D_wvOFVTk&feature=related

Ich liebe es wenn kleine Kinder angst haben !!! MUAHAHA


----------



## TheGui (11. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Herrlisch!


----------



## The Paladin (11. April 2010)

Dieses Video kann ich mir tausende male ansehen ohne das mir langweilig wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvYZRskNV3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (14. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBKKgtsWqZQ&feature=channel


----------



## tonygt (15. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fpW7OqsmqM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3PTcAUt_l_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (16. April 2010)

Hab erstmal überlegt, wo ich eigentlich anfangen soll bei meinen Lieblingsvideos... Wenn davon schon was gepostet wurde, tut's mir natürlich außerordentlich Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4LjltM5PZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ArgMzXOtWXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IFe8Ifj5B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MytfhzcSF-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uE-1RPDqJAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JImcvtJzIK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_o9fUD6Jyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 STAMMHIRN, STAMMHIRN!!!! XD






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xuZl9tRqjoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





langt glaub ich erstmal xD mehr darf ich auch gar nich posten xD


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHHAR1S_eKA[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (17. April 2010)

<3 Coldmirror...

Empfehle btw mal ihren Channel reinzuschauen, Harry potter und ein stein etc waren übrigens auch von ihr. <3

Sry bin von DER Channel ausgegangen, grad erst aufgestanden da xD /brainafk unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (17. April 2010)

SEINEN channel oO coldmirror is ne Frau und heißt Kaddi xD aber ja, Harry Potter und ein Stein und die anderen Synchros waren auch von ihr, sie selbst lädt sie aber nicht mehr hoch, weil ihr Account aufgrund von Urheberrechtsfragen schon gesperrt und wieder entsperrt wurde... Aber coldmirror ist auf jeden Fall sehenswert, hier mal der Link zum Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/coldmirror?blend=1&ob=4


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Im Favors:

Coldmirror

und.... 

BOXXY! :O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bMLrA_0O5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Qnj2mob9UE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx9MV5uP2vY

ohhh gott ist das geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (18. April 2010)

Tade schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DHHAR1S_eKA[/youtube]



Das wirklich schlimme daran ist das der Typ damit richtig kohle verdient :/


----------



## Toastbrot666 (20. April 2010)

grad gesehen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=072LrlGvSq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Held² (20. April 2010)

@Toastbrot666 

Geiles Video xD
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBRWYm89_yQ&feature=related[/youtube]


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwWV8SPmrIo[/youtube]


----------



## Toastbrot666 (20. April 2010)

Frauengold





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V0IgdSxtZU0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Fahre ohne Sorgen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bj_uatbtVBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sekundant (20. April 2010)

Für alle Latein-Lernenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axq3ngoFK_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. April 2010)

Sekundant schrieb:


> Für alle Latein-Lernenden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du Ar***. du hast mich dran erinnert, dass ich noch Latein machen muss...
DANKE!
/igno



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(da du neu bist: nicht ernst nehmen, was ich sag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Im Favors:
> 
> Coldmirror
> 
> ...





Was soll das denn bitte sein? Und was ist das für 'n Track ?


----------



## Falathrim (21. April 2010)

@M1ghty:
This is Boxxy/Bawksy/Queen etc. 
Infamous queen of /b/
Got her life ruined by /b/
Great internet meme though 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ln_bLxAXh4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAtBki0PsC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (21. April 2010)

Meine Signatur dürfte alles sagen ^^ 
btw *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81szj1vpEu8, remi ftw D*


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-1wboCNZ_A&feature=related

ahh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. April 2010)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Meine Signatur dürfte alles sagen ^^
> btw *http://www.youtube.c...h?v=81szj1vpEu8, remi ftw D*


? Deine Sig sagt "we love you tabby" o_O


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Zy17uPR8kE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NexxLoL (21. April 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> ? Deine Sig sagt "we love you tabby" o_O



Ja, genau. Bei einem Klick auf meien SIgnatur wird man auf Tabby's Youtube Channel verlinkt :O


----------



## Thoor (21. April 2010)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Bei einem Klick auf meien SIgnatur wird man auf Tabby's Youtube Channel verlinkt :O



wtf ist das für ne tusse :<


----------



## Bassfreak (21. April 2010)

Meins ist der Staplerfahrer Klaus.
Ist eine Verarschung des Lehrfilm der berufsgenossenschaftlichen über Arbeitssicherheit und Unfallverhütungsvorschriften.

Nichts für jemanden mit schwachem Magen!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QTeNICn_VI


----------



## NexxLoL (21. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> wtf ist das für ne tusse :<



btt^^: Wie kann man eigentlich die Youtube-Videos hier im Forum einbinden?


----------



## Held² (21. April 2010)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> btt^^: Wie kann man eigentlich die Youtube-Videos hier im Forum einbinden?



[youtube]roflcopteryoutubelink [ /youtube]

aber pss secret undso x:


----------



## NexxLoL (21. April 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> [youtube]roflcopteryoutubelink [ /youtube]
> 
> aber pss secret undso x:



Dankeschön, gleich einmal ausprobieren.


----------



## NexxLoL (21. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=5QsPc8xzVfM [/youtube]

So, wer darüber nicht lachen kann tut mir Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GkjUw4bWqyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist 1000 mal besser^^.


----------



## Makalvian (21. April 2010)

nö das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-yosM4U7XOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kangrim (21. April 2010)

Zwar schon sehr alt, aber immerwieder geil^^




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2benCRfdPk[/youtube]


----------



## DarknessShadow (21. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eI6-mqhFc_g


----------



## nirvanager1 (21. April 2010)

wenn blicke töten könnten, dann würd mich der Blick von der Katze töten:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVQukw8DkaY


----------



## Meneldur (21. April 2010)

Gut, dann schmeiß ich auch ein paar meiner Lieblinge in die Runde (auch wenn einige schon alt sind):

perfekte Präsentation
der wahre Bourne
f***** Matt Damon
hdr parodie
Krusty auf deutsch
tödliche Legobausteine
böser Scherz
literal video
Bom!
Who's on first?
Bengt
deutsche Kochshow
Peter File
IT Crowd
Beste VW Werbung
Omaha with 3 man
duck & cover!
Animator VS Animation
der große blaue Bär


----------



## Sekundant (21. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du Ar***. du hast mich dran erinnert, dass ich noch Latein machen muss...
> DANKE!
> /igno
> 
> ...


Nee, nehm ich dir nicht krumm, bin da hart im nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab zum Glück kein Latein gehabt in der Schule, aber nach dem Video bin ich ehrlich froh, dass es so war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffentlich heitert dich das hier bisschen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kHiTMXKCPFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saberclaw (21. April 2010)

Bassfreak schrieb:


> Meins ist der Staplerfahrer Klaus.
> Ist eine Verarschung des Lehrfilm der berufsgenossenschaftlichen über Arbeitssicherheit und Unfallverhütungsvorschriften.
> 
> Nichts für jemanden mit schwachem Magen!
> [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_QTeNICn_VI[/video]



Das grenzt ja schon an Final Destination oder Saw^^
krass


----------



## EisblockError (22. April 2010)

Ist zwar nicht HidaIta aber auch sehr schön.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dipr3VVY-vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sergej Sch. (22. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]
> 
> Ich liebe es wenn kleine Kinder angst haben !!! MUAHAHA





lol das mache ndoch die huligen auch im Stadion sa


----------



## MasterXoX (22. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=in6RZzdGki8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (25. April 2010)

Göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zECDqruYbWw[/youtube]


----------



## EisblockError (25. April 2010)

xDDD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FFtw7qW7Vcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kennen wahrscheinlich eh die meisten hier...aber wers nicht kennt: der Grund, warum Falcon Punch AWESUM ist.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=12EC85B5420D2E46

pure liebe!


----------



## Reflox (26. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rY7cYQgzUM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




NOOOOOOO! ES WIRD NIEMALS ENDEN!


----------



## Fauzi (27. April 2010)

Ist zwar nicht youtube :>

http://www.trendhure.com/mitten-im-leben-pummeliger-single-lugt-im-internet-video/

(Ist kein Pornolink xD )

Die ersten paar minuten sind erschreckend, aber es lohnt sich fertig zu gucken, mein bauch schmerzt vor lauter lachen xD


----------



## Servon (27. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MXGNUQEThtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. April 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Kennen wahrscheinlich eh die meisten hier...aber wers nicht kennt: der Grund, warum Falcon Punch AWESUM ist.



Sorry ich bin alt, mein Haar ist grau meien Hände zittern.
Daher bitte ich um eine Erklärung was diesen Ausschnitt zu besonders macht?
Für mich sieht das aus wie jedes andere der geschätzten 1.000.000 Animes die es so gibt.

Ach ja hier was von mir (erfordert leider english)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sv5woNs9WRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magickevin (27. April 2010)

@Ohrensammler in jedem Super Smash Bros. spiel gibt es Cpt. Falcon und jedesmal war seine normale Smash Attacke der Falcon Punch davon gibt es unendlich viele Videos auf Youtube unter anderem 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h52iWbEJq2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder ganz andere Videos (Die ich nicht zeigen darf weil es definitiv nicht Jugendfrei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) z.b das der Punch so eine Nuclear Waffe ist also für alte SSB. Hasen einfach nur zum brüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mein Favorit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gs7cGPoLGpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2010)

Mein absolutes Lieblingsvideo.

Echt krass was die da abziehen

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n78C5BXqr8&playnext_from=TL&videos=P2xTYuC6YQo[/youtube]


----------



## BinaufBlaue (27. April 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1uVi41I1oc&feature=fvw[/youtube]

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (27. April 2010)

du schreibst:  [youtube.]hier den link rein[/youtube.]  nur ohne punkte in den klammern


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. April 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sorry ich bin alt, mein Haar ist grau meien Hände zittern.
> Daher bitte ich um eine Erklärung was diesen Ausschnitt zu besonders macht?
> Für mich sieht das aus wie jedes andere der geschätzten 1.000.000 Animes die es so gibt.
> 
> ...



Melde dich bei mir, wenn du in der Lage bist, eine GIGANTISCHE Lichtsäule durch EINEN SCHLAG zu erschaffen, die höher als der mittelpunkt einer Galaxie ist...und höchstwahrscheinlich mehrfach so breit wie die Sonne oO.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. April 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Melde dich bei mir, wenn du in der Lage bist, eine GIGANTISCHE Lichtsäule durch EINEN SCHLAG zu erschaffen, die höher als der mittelpunkt einer Galaxie ist...und höchstwahrscheinlich mehrfach so breit wie die Sonne oO.



oh deswegen.
Danke für die Erklärung!
Bei dem Anime Kram ist eh alles so wuschig, da fiel mir das gar nicht auf.


----------



## Manoroth (27. April 2010)

dsahj


----------



## pingu77 (28. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=902Mp_KbKZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BqKHc_PmF2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (28. April 2010)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Mein absolutes Lieblingsvideo.
> 
> Echt krass was die da abziehen
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...eos=P2xTYuC6YQo[/youtube]



Die gibt es in Deutschland und Österreich auch.


----------



## tobiclaudi (29. April 2010)

Weiss nicht obs schon mit drin ist, zu viele Seiten...


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvMeHSbcVzY[/youtube]


----------



## Breakyou (29. April 2010)

tobiclaudi schrieb:


> Weiss nicht obs schon mit drin ist, zu viele Seiten...
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WvMeHSbcVzY[/youtube]



das tut mir im Herzen weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95_QqgnGbqI[/youtube]
FUCK YEAH!


----------



## pingu77 (29. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=902Mp_KbKZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BqKHc_PmF2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (29. April 2010)

Die gleichen Videos hast du schonmal gepostet..
Warscheinlich sind die von dir und einmal posten reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. April 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Die gleichen Videos hast du schonmal gepostet..
> Warscheinlich sind die von dir und einmal posten reicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Passt hier nicht rein aber...
Wer ist ausgefallen, weil du erst 11:15 hattest?^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sY6g6n2NkkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (30. April 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Passt hier nicht rein aber...
> Wer ist ausgefallen, weil du erst 11:15 hattest?^^



Was bist du für einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stalker :O
Viele halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte von 11.15 bis 13.10 Schule und in den 2 Stunden sind wir in die Landes gegangen und haben Blümchen abgezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7C8tJos0zE[/youtube]


----------



## NexxLoL (30. April 2010)

Der Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=GUl9_5kK9ts[/youtube]
Und Natürlich der beste Poop der jemals gemacht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=5foOJspwg1E[/youtube]


----------



## Braamséry (2. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...e=youtube_gdata[/youtube]

Das ist ein "Video", entstanden von leuten aus meiner Klasse^^


----------



## Sekundant (3. Mai 2010)

Find das Video immer noch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTBIHXwSLNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (3. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqG8hnZ94hc&feature=related[/youtube]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (5. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ve4&feature=fvw[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op0iDbWLQ_k[/youtube]


----------



## Noxiel (6. Mai 2010)

Nope, the Gooch does not like beeing lied to.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g60_ppgr7d8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Hillarious!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trolligerand (7. Mai 2010)

kaddi ist einfach toll >.<




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7S6BYXEkrEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9VDvgL58h_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5W58LoiSEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.... ohne worte





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=npHWX1dciOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


... ich wusste es, der papst ist nicht das oberhaupt der kirche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WrrvkPo7TZ4[/youtube]
wii fail (gibts hunderte aber immer wieder nett) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beste zum schluss xDDDD

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yBfV6DouwG8[/youtube]


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0hBiPjjggE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (12. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toT44qxZUvs&feature=related 

;D


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_Hier 2 richtig gute filmchen ^^

Spin is finde ich am besten 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=oP59tQf_njc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=kAVVyjRY42s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. Mai 2010)

How long can you stand this vid? Om nom nom nom nom nom nom...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CBWq-9A_QDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



naaaa? wer von euch traut sich?


----------



## mccord (13. Mai 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZF_VZFzUGw


----------



## BinaufBlaue (13. Mai 2010)

Typischer Wow Spieler.


----------



## Dominau (13. Mai 2010)

Fucking blizzard brüllen aber das spiel zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade das sie nicht aufgenommen haben wie er reagiert wenn
er rausfindet das sie das passwort geändert haben


----------



## Bader1 (13. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XBl1vaIE4zw[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel[/youtube]


----------



## Fauzi (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hab einfach nur tränen gelacht:

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWCJ21vLzOI[/youtube]


----------



## TheGui (15. Mai 2010)

mccord schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZF_VZFzUGw



wow hab noch nie jemand FUCK! so kraftvoll und ausdauernd schreien gehört O_o


----------



## Dominau (15. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EA36fl9Rh4w


----------



## BinaufBlaue (15. Mai 2010)

Leck mich am Arsch das ist wirklich lustig


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2010)

Eben grad entdeckt: WoW in Halo:
Episode 1 - Contact:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sABlSXJMXVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Episode 2 - Clash:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SfeaLsrtcww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Episode 3 - Strike:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qO-s409L-NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Episode 4 - Cruise Control:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VvoEEC47T9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Episode 5 - Little Help:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EUZ_bX5pKDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Mal was "Anderes" im WoW-Stil, aber echt gut gemacht: Kake Buk Island




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lmE8lxYx0B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ExtremDoc (20. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vrphLUWZv3Q[/youtube]


----------



## moehrewinger (21. Mai 2010)

Hör ich des öfteren in der Früh, wenn ich schlechte Laune hab. Danach gehts mir meistens besser. Ein Klassiker und eines meiner Youtube Lieblinge.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7BXy1W7R13g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2010)

Big Mac Rap


Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (21. Mai 2010)

Das ist einer meiner lieblings lieder von Rammstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICH MUSS ZERSTÖÖÖRRREEEN...doch es darf nicht mir gehören
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=boyTA30LQY8[/youtube]


----------



## Falathrim (21. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3uiC9emBoAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sooo geil D:


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-h9IEF_wzI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tic0 (23. Mai 2010)

Passend zum anstehenden LOST Finale hier ein kleiner Clip
aus der Jimmy Kimmel Show "unnecessary censorship" - sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=di3w1yV4Ehg[/youtube]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Sooo geil D:



ahahahaha xD
das gefällt mir


----------



## TheGui (23. Mai 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Passend zum anstehenden LOST Finale hier ein kleiner Clip



Ich habe Tränen in den Augen XD

/&$)(%/ U Baby!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8Vh9_Hi1kY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Herzinfukked (24. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfL4-C8OCys&feature=related
ich liebe die serie xD


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2010)

In Erinnerung an frühere und vor allem "primitivere" Zeiten *hrhrhr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_1M-qGSoAy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkHJKakHMpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wasaaaabi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich verstehe nicht, wie man da eine schlechte Bewertung geben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Germanfreez (26. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScSNiqrdPxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s760qkHGfG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



JUNIOR SPESH


----------



## Falathrim (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ???


edit: Bevor hier irgendwelche Anschuldigungen kommen oder ich gar noch verwarnt werde:
Das Bild ist NICHT ernstgemeint, ich möchte damit NIEMANDEM nahe treten oder gar irgendwelche Volksgruppen diffamieren oder diskriminieren. Es ist einfach nur Gesellschaftskritik gepaart mit einer Krise schwarzem Humor.


----------



## Bacchus (28. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ???



Bilder von der Seite darfst du hier nciht Posten. Hier sind doch auch Kinder lol XD


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Bild



Rassist. Da ist die Tür.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7zos3JQkasQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

xD


----------



## Falathrim (28. Mai 2010)

Hab mal wahrheitsgemäß in den Post reingeschrieben, dass das nicht ernstgemeint ist, nur für den Fall der Fälle o.0

Sollte ich dennoch deswegen gebannt werden:
Tschüß, das war ne schöne Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jAreNPc1HxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Hab mal wahrheitsgemäß in den Post reingeschrieben, dass das nicht ernstgemeint ist, nur für den Fall der Fälle o.0
> 
> Sollte ich dennoch deswegen gebannt werden:
> Tschüß, das war ne schöne Zeit
> ...



So sehr hängst du an deinem Buffed-Account? Auch wenn du einfach einen neuen machen könntest?
Meinst du das ist normal?


----------



## Sekundant (28. Mai 2010)

Bisschen sinnfrei, aber trotzdem witzig. Ich steh total auf Sonics Blick bei 0:40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qH4E3cD77uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> So sehr hängst du an deinem Buffed-Account? Auch wenn du einfach einen neuen machen könntest?
> Meinst du das ist normal?



wat?
Nun hab ich den Faden verloren.
Das ist ein Zeichen für Müdigkeit.
Gute Nacht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5QCs3PnQBc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V6c7GyiR2Go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (28. Mai 2010)

Sekundant schrieb:


> Bisschen sinnfrei, aber trotzdem witzig. Ich steh total auf Sonics Blick bei 0:40
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie geil ist das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9nUmaIF-wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rhokan (28. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xePgC8wHDXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Sei mal dahingestellt ob man es erschreckend oder lustig findet.*


----------



## tonygt (28. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



EPIC !!!!

@Rhokan eigentlich ist es einfach nur dumm von den Eltern denn das Kind wird schwere Schäden vom Rauchen davon tragen und das ist eine Tatsache.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Mai 2010)

HAHAHaaaaaa:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QqQfl_Zg4nM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2010)

dachte der heult gleich los..

@Rhokan, dein video geht bei mir irgendwie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Mai 2010)

ver_dient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sekundant (29. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Ist geil, aber ich find den hier noch viel genialer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_zBUpza9b8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P8oVzWi8dKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Geiles Game... Geiler Trailer.


----------



## The Paladin (29. Mai 2010)

Das hier gehört zu meinen Lieblingsspielen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VXmkF_ldCvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und Dead Space gäbe es nicht ohne die Todesszenen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aIdkR85kpKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2010)

Das Video ist aber 10:57 lang.

Sind paar echt kranke tote dabei O.o
manche viecher hab ich noch garnicht gesehn, obwohl ich es selber hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (30. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yiLUcYLLhnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gänsehaut


----------



## Harloww (30. Mai 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Also mit Flashmob hat das herzlich wenig zu tun. Immerhin war der Security-Typ am anfang ganz cool der die Leute fast umgerissen hat. GÄNSEHAUT!


----------



## Falathrim (30. Mai 2010)

Harloww schrieb:


> Also mit Flashmob hat das herzlich wenig zu tun. Immerhin war der Security-Typ am anfang ganz cool der die Leute fast umgerissen hat. GÄNSEHAUT!



Ich hatte von der Aktion nichts mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und immerhin kann man sagen dass normale Leute sich wohl relativ spontan an bestimmten Plätzen eine Aktion gestartet haben...ein Flashmob wars natürlich nicht, wir reden hier von einer Aktion der öffentlich-rechtlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Security-Typ ist echt klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Aktion geil o.0


----------



## Dominau (30. Mai 2010)

das von den black eye pease ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqfHkjyC8aM


----------



## BinaufBlaue (30. Mai 2010)

Geile Aktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horde deadman (30. Mai 2010)

Weiss nicht ob es hier vorkam aber mein Liebling ist 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQCC2gb0V-Q&playnext_from=TL&videos=qFCdcuqf06U


----------



## BinaufBlaue (30. Mai 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube] [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y5yHyraAic&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Falathrim (31. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> das von den black eye pease ist besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähm...die Performance ist schon ein WENIG umfangreicher und wirkt daher auch schon ein WENIG einstudierter und etwas WENIGER spontan. Ist aber nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.

Und auf Konzerten hab ich schon geilere "Massenaktionen" gesehen (und erlebt). Ich erinnere mich nur an "Pflegeleicht - Evil - Süß" mit 30.000 Leuten bei den Ärzten...


----------



## TheGui (2. Juni 2010)

Es sind zwar 20 Kammeraleute, Ärzte und andere Helferlein hihnter ihm..

aber ich liebe diese Sendung ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hH0R92tXf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (3. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Es sind zwar 20 Kammeraleute, Ärzte und andere Helferlein hihnter ihm..
> 
> aber ich liebe diese Sendung ^^



Kann mir ned vorstellen das dem 20 Leute durch die größte scheiße folgen...


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VupSn5a0lI0[/youtube]


----------



## TheGui (3. Juni 2010)

BinaufBlaue schrieb:


> Kann mir ned vorstellen das dem 20 Leute durch die größte scheiße folgen...


ok, ich habe nicht nachgezählt.. aber es sind net gerade wenig ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qT6Bh3A0Fu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## White_Sky (3. Juni 2010)

The Real Legend of Zelda 3 German © Granfaloon 

Super Mario RPG Rawest Forest (Echoes)


----------



## tamirok (3. Juni 2010)

The Real Legend of Zelda 3 German © Granfaloon 


omg zu geil^^


----------



## White_Sky (5. Juni 2010)

äähhmm..tut mir leid wenn ich jetzt etwas falsch gemacht hab ( auf Thread-nekromantie bezogen )

MARIO KART (REMI GAILLARD)
KANGAROO (REMI GAILLARD)
THE SNAIL (REMI GAILLARD)
PAC MAN (REMI GAILLARD)
BEST OF ELEVATOR (REMI GAILLARD)
GREAT PARTY (REMI GAILLARD)
LOTTERY (REMI GAILLARD)
BLACKOUT (REMI GAILLARD)

Die sind zwar nicht aus Youtube,sondern aus rofl.to,aber trotzdem lustig

Der Nervige Sport Freak vs Polizei
Remi Gaillard als Fledermaus


----------



## BinaufBlaue (5. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9coH3WGSkAU[/youtube]

Geil!


----------



## Thoor (5. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6bPuxY9t8E[/youtube]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (6. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> äähhmm..tut mir leid wenn ich jetzt etwas falsch gemacht hab ( auf Thread-nekromantie bezogen )
> 
> MARIO KART (REMI GAILLARD)
> KANGAROO (REMI GAILLARD)
> ...



Ich mach mir fast in die Hose vor lachen.
Hier noch was von seine Seite.

Pizza


----------



## Ralevor (7. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel

Nur ma so gefragt: Wie kriegt ihr die Vids reingepostet? Ich versage jedes mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

Mit dem "[video]"-Tag


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juni 2010)

> Nur ma so gefragt: Wie kriegt ihr die Vids reingepostet? Ich versage jedes mal.



Mit dem "[video]"-Tag


----------



## Eremzet (7. Juni 2010)

Drummer at wrong Gig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=3Zd_khk6zXo[/youtube]




des kannste nebst [video] auch mit [media] & [youtube] machen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OBRWYm89_yQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Immer wieder geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (8. Juni 2010)

Legendär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pv5zWaTEVkI[/youtube]

aber das Video ist wirklich extrem
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel[/youtube]


----------



## Berserkerkitten (8. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwrFWH4a2dM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ittg2l6AAQo


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juni 2010)

Man tut nicht klauen tun!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6aYDWf5JKYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Man tut nicht klauen tun!



naja, wer würde das nicht aufheben wenns einsam auf der straße steht?

aber was solls, zeit für Deathmetal! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A43JOxLa5MM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lvbk5MJNFlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldier206 (10. Juni 2010)

Zwar scho alt, aber immernoch geil^^
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PA260d6BYQI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PA260d6BYQI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Soldier206 (10. Juni 2010)

Einfach nur krank und absolut widerlich o.O
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTKysI59HAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTKysI59HAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>​


----------



## The Paladin (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Song ist schon längst Bestandteil in meinen Auto (Muss aber noch die Prüfung schaffen um es zu fahren).

Aber hier sind ein paar Variationen des Songs ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vf9vUAVQeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aus dem oberen gefällt mir die Ozzy version am besten ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vVkrpOAFEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Zwar scho alt, aber immernoch geil^^
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PA260d6BYQI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PA260d6BYQI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Ich kann nicht mehr, wie geil . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juni 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Einfach nur krank und absolut widerlich o.O
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTKysI59HAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTKysI59HAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>​


Nix krank, männlich, fantastisch, FLEISCHTASTISCH! Da muss ich auch mal hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juni 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Einfach nur krank und absolut widerlich o.O
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTKysI59HAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTKysI59HAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>​



Das ist so unfassbar abartig...ich will alleine von der VORSTELLUNG, dieses Essen vorgesetzt zu bekommen, kotzen. Diese Verherrlichung des Hedonismus istja mal das ultimative Armutszeugnis, das Amerika erbringen kann...
Wie widerwärtig ist es bitte, jemandem der ÜBER 350 Pfund wiegt SOLCHES ESSEN KOSTENLOS vorzusetzen? Das grenzt für mich an fahrlässige Tötung.

Boaaaah könnte ich mich aufregen grad.


----------



## EspCap (15. Juni 2010)

Ich heul vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpd9C7IXkn8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Juni 2010)

WTF
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ONJfp95yoE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKyi0ho1j-g


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T9c6LifVZVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Verdammt, das hat nix mehr mit einem BigTasty zu tun !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (16. Juni 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Der kommt 100 pro nächste Woche mit Gordon Ramsay zum Mc´Donalds! Sowas darf man einfach nicht durchgehen lassen als dicker feinschmecker Junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (16. Juni 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> Einfach nur krank und absolut widerlich o.O
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTKysI59HAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTKysI59HAw&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>​


OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut ich würde da sicher mal essen gehen. Nicht wegen dem essen, sondern mehr wegen der Hübschen Bedienungen die alle zusammen Schweizer-kreuze auf ihren Kostümen tragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das übelste find ich ja, wenn man über 350 Pfund (c.a. 158 KG) wiegt, kann man da umsonst essen.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AAa0gd7ClM
Was passiert wenn jemand bei BP Kaffee verschüttet?


----------



## Davatar (16. Juni 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn jemand bei BP Kaffee verschüttet?


Jaaaa Kevin Costner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (16. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> WTF
> [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=0ONJfp95yoE[/video]



WTF ne Theremin spielende katze O-o

und WTF es gibt mini Theremine xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1kYWws89W3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Schaut mal bei 0:55 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyxLH_Sb3yA


----------



## Alion (17. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vyxLH_Sb3yA[/video]



Dieses Video enthält Conten von Sony Pictures. Dieser Partner hat das Video in deinem Land aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen gesperrt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Dieses Video enthält Conten von Sony Pictures. Dieser Partner hat das Video in deinem Land aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen gesperrt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSdjJjWOoVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



vllt geht der ja


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Juni 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Dieses Video enthält Conten von Sony Pictures. Dieser Partner hat das Video in deinem Land aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen gesperrt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry, bin in England und da geht's. Kann ja nicht wissen, dass das bei Euch net funzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier geht bestimmt. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-w0bq4rB4g


----------



## Davatar (17. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> vllt geht der ja


Ich dachte ja immer, auf ner Skala von 1-10 der verrückten Dinge hätt ich schon alles mal gesehn, was irgendwie nem Punkt entsprach, aber das übertrifft echt alles je dagewesene und erschafft eine ganz neue Skala o_O


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Juni 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja immer, auf ner Skala von 1-10 der verrückten Dinge hätt ich schon alles mal gesehn, was irgendwie nem Punkt entsprach, aber das übertrifft echt alles je dagewesene und erschafft eine ganz neue Skala o_O



Die Gorgeous Tiny Chicken Machine Show? Ich verpasse keine Folge! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Juni 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Sorry, bin in England und da geht's.




Ich möchte bitte, dass du, sollte Deutschland gegen England spielen, bei dir im deutschen Fanshirt zum Public Viewing gehst. 
Danke.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X30EK631ZsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich möchte bitte, dass du, sollte Deutschland gegen England spielen, bei dir im deutschen Fanshirt zum Public Viewing gehst.
> Danke.



Klar und danach schlage ich mir eine Familienpackung Zimmermannsnägel in die Eichel.


----------



## Dominau (17. Juni 2010)

ROFL! Der name ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Itchy Balls


----------



## Berserkerkitten (17. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sD-9eq31xQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4KfA8r0ecs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb9a8D1Lp78


----------



## Thoor (17. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hft1N2KYDT8[/youtube]

ich habe gelacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (17. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8K5cLUimMk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Soldier206 (18. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sNviW5Nj8Eo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sNviW5Nj8Eo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>​


----------



## Kronas (18. Juni 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sNviW5Nj8Eo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sNviW5Nj8Eo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>​



ubisoft ist doch doof :s
 http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubiemea/de_DE/pd/productID.192584700 
vorbestellung kostet 49,90, ab 50,00 gibts gratis versand und es gibt kein produkt, dass weniger als 4,95 (die versandkosten) kostet, das erste kostet 5,00 x.x


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> ubisoft ist doch doof :s
> http://shop.ubi.com/...uctID.192584700
> vorbestellung kostet 49,90, ab 50,00 gibts gratis versand und es gibt kein produkt, dass weniger als 4,95 (die versandkosten) kostet, das erste kostet 5,00 x.x



Ubisoft ist nicht nur darum doof.


----------



## Knallfix (20. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7B2LPxggvqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann nicht mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Gott ist das geil!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-81qwY_nTlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. Juni 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



man ist das voll geil ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=onqXnR6zbxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Da spricht ein Experte!

Ich finde das so epic...der lässt den halben Salat liegen und hat rote Backen wie nochwas. Und der Big Tasty ist ja so scheiße...wieso hat er ihn dann eigentlich ganz gegessen? :O


----------



## Noobluckercs (21. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute!

Hab auch ein lustiges Video auf YouTube gefunden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kr1oy5Dkts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kr1oy5Dkts

LG


----------



## tonygt (21. Juni 2010)

Langweilig ! 
Sry konnt ich mir net verkneifen


----------



## Manoroth (21. Juni 2010)

Noobluckercs schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Hab auch ein lustiges Video auf YouTube gefunden:
> 
> ...



cool... n haufen wasser und 2 min meiner zeit vergeudet-.-


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2010)

Manoroth schrieb:


> cool... n haufen wasser und 2 min meiner zeit vergeudet-.-


Ach bei sowas musst Du immer gleich direkt zu 3/4 der Zeit springen und von dort aus gucken, da verpasst Du dann selten was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (22. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uJTdcDJuw7M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uJTdcDJuw7M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>​


----------



## Dominau (22. Juni 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uJTdcDJuw7M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uJTdcDJuw7M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>​



Omfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!


----------



## Nerolon (22. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU&feature=related




ein lied für die ganzen zocker ^^


----------



## Held² (22. Juni 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uJTdcDJuw7M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uJTdcDJuw7M&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>​



bis 2:30 ist das Video geil aber dann wird es doch ein bisschen langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (23. Juni 2010)

Jedes mal aufs neue eine Freudenträhne wert :_)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fcbazH6aE2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (25. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvgkl-3ze4k


THE PAIN TRAIN !!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gXRnDUGWdTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (26. Juni 2010)

Für alle Vuvuzelas Freunde: Klick!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (26. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



AHAHAH die Vuvuzela ist der "Braune Ton" für Hunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juni 2010)

Dog: 1 - 0 :Vuvuzela


----------



## Deanne (26. Juni 2010)

Sehr toll ist auch der Kollege hier:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=channel[/youtube]


Das ist so übel, da kriegt man fast schon Schmerzen beim zuschauen.


----------



## Dominau (26. Juni 2010)

Nicht schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade konnte ich ihn vergessen. Und jetzt verlinkst du das.


----------



## Soldier206 (26. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tq6IFNWLR4k&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tq6IFNWLR4k&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
aber keine Angst er bekommt seinen Account wieder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XAJZ3AurgU8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XAJZ3AurgU8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
und nach den 2 Videos hat er gelernt, dass das inet auch ein sehr böser Ort sein kann
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oO6GMw42Li4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oO6GMw42Li4&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>​


----------



## Ralevor (27. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub, mein nächster Char wird nen Warlock. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUITPWY-vOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Einsam (27. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GAaH_HlUD68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mastergamer (28. Juni 2010)

Einsam schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (28. Juni 2010)

da soll noch einer sagen katzen (oder auch andere tiere) haben kaum oder garkeine gefühle oder wissen nicht was rund um sie pasiert.... das gelaber machen die wisenschaftler nur damit keiner maul wen maln ohr auf ner ratte nachgezüchtet wird für nen scheiss menschen!


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2010)

Einsam schrieb:


> da soll noch einer sagen katzen (oder auch andere tiere) haben kaum oder garkeine gefühle oder wissen nicht was rund um sie pasiert.... das gelaber machen die wisenschaftler nur damit keiner maul wen maln ohr auf ner ratte nachgezüchtet wird für nen scheiss menschen!



Rofl.
Katzen haben Gefühle, aber sie haben kein Gewissen.
Das sollte eigentlich alles erklären.


----------



## TrollJumper (28. Juni 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Katzen haben Gefühle, aber sie haben kein Gewissen.
> Das sollte eigentlich alles erklären.



Welchen Beweis hast du bitte dafür, das Katzen kein Gewissen haben?

EDIT: Ich musste heulen, als ich mir das Video angesehen hab.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2010)

Hast du schonmal eine Katze eine Maus tot >spielen< sehen?


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal eine Katze eine Maus tot >spielen< sehen?



NIE


----------



## Alion (28. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QoS_ZS6fGr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ja ich weiss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (28. Juni 2010)

Tears of Noobs 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVal6o6bzZ8[/youtube]

Kumbaya at Wrathgate
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg4RCf1iF6U[/youtube]


----------



## TrollJumper (28. Juni 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal eine Katze eine Maus tot >spielen< sehen?



Das ist Instinkt, weil jede Katze die Maus dann auch frisst


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube kaum das du ne Katze gesehen hast welche die Maus frisst, die zerlegen sie vielleicht noch, aber fressen tun sie die nicht, zumindest tut das keine Hauskatze welche ganz normal gefüttert wird.
Außerdem rechtfertigt das fressen einer Maus das vorhergegangene tot-quälen? Das hat was mit ihrem Jagdtrieb zu tun, aber nicht mit Hunger.

Letztendlich ist es ziemlich pervers und wer das schonmal mit angesehen hat und da kein Mitleid mit der Maus hatte, der hat auch kein Gewissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar ist es instiktives Verhalten, beweisst aber das die Katze keinerlei Mitgefühl oder erbarmen zeigt.


----------



## Tic0 (29. Juni 2010)

BP Tony Hayward 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM5Zcj_Ymok[/youtube]


iPhone 4 vs HTC Evo
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg[/youtube]
Fand ich extrem gut - spiegelt auch wirklich die Einstellung vieler wieder.
Solang ein Apfel aufm Gerät zu sehen is, is die Welt in Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (29. Juni 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das du ne Katze gesehen hast welche die Maus frisst, die zerlegen sie vielleicht noch, aber fressen tun sie die nicht, zumindest tut das keine Hauskatze welche ganz normal gefüttert wird.



Rate mal wer das fette Tier ist, welches mein Profilbild ziert. Richtig! Mein Hund. Und dieser "Hund" fängt gern mal ne Maus und frisst sie dann auch auf. Ok, er lässt meist den Hintern der Maus übrig und legt ihn uns vor die Tür. Trotzdem denke ich nicht, das Katzen kein Gewissen haben. Und ja, mein Kater wird gefüttert, ich denke mal man sieht das oder?


----------



## EspCap (29. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Solang ein Apfel aufm Gerät zu sehen is, is die Welt in Ordnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



3x schnelleres Internet, ja? In den Riesengebieten in denen LTE verfügbar ist, hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HLfk9aI9zr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldier206 (30. Juni 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OFpL6wYFJAc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OFpL6wYFJAc&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>​


----------



## Soldier206 (6. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fp-h-rkpB9w&feature=related


----------



## Wanra (7. Juli 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen, damit ich auch mal was gepostet habe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9gEY-dWFhJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hMzXqGzm6vQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PS: Das ist nichts für schwache Nerven

prost


----------



## Knallfix (9. Juli 2010)

!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MZSxawAnQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Juli 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Rofl.
> Katzen haben Gefühle, aber sie haben kein Gewissen.
> Das sollte eigentlich alles erklären.






Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal eine Katze eine Maus tot >spielen< sehen?



Eh Junge!
Ich hab auchkein Mitleid mit (Obst)fliegen und Mücken und solche.
Aber Bienen,Wespen und weitere solcher Insekten hab ich Mitleid und lass die raus.
Was verstehst du unter 'Gewissen'?
Das Gewissen ist doch praktisch Das in unser Unterbewusstsein, was uns Gefühle ermittelt...
(Hoffe ich liege nicht falsch)

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDhYmpX9DLM <----------------


----------



## Thoor (9. Juli 2010)

Einsam schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich erinnere mich ne Doku über dieses Video gesehen zu haben wo von einem Tierpsychologen gesagt wird das dies mehr Machtgehabe ist und rein gar nichts mir Reanimation zu tun hat...

Aber klar haben Katzen Gefühle und begreifen was vor sich geht, wie praktisch jedes Lebewesen.


----------



## Opportunity (10. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=GbTqEb6xXt4
[/font]


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyzk-oxxdUc&feature=related


----------



## Jokxer (10. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1wPLLpXmKJc[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItntpyAFUPs&feature=related[/youtube]

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Stasjan (10. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-NgAkWxcPBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kkeine Ahnung obs schon geposted wurde.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Juli 2010)

Schlecht, nicht lustig und sowieso nichtmehr aktuell...

Gibt definitiv bessere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja btt:

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=e80fBOn0_ac [/video]

Und ganz aktuell *hust*

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related [/video]


Naja alle nub tales sind geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (12. Juli 2010)

Die meisten werden wohl das hier kennen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JhuOicPFZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich steh zwar nicht so auf Hardstyle aber hierbei bin ich fast zusammengeklappt vor lachen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMFAU5tJaD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Juli 2010)

Ohja sehr lustig.....wie ein eingeklemmter Ischias.


----------



## Berserkius (13. Juli 2010)

*Frauentausch WoW Clan Familie* 
Tja so sind se halt die WoW zocker 


Der Titel sagt schon alles, viel Spass beim schauen und lachen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJxkQgod4CE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ps: Wer die ganzen Folgen sehen möchte einfach bei *youtube* unter suche wow familie eintippen.


----------



## Alion (13. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XtPgr94VYA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Indeed!


----------



## Breakyou (13. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVV_HXtEbLo[/youtube]


----------



## mookuh (13. Juli 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> *Frauentausch WoW Clan Familie*
> Tja so sind se halt die WoW zocker



Dieser Brief wurde zull allererst im offiziellen WOW Forum gefunden! Dort wurde natürlich über Frauentausch gesprochen und dort antwortete jemand auf ALLE,indem er sich als den VATER aus der WOW CLAN Familie bezeichnete und diesen Brief verfasste! 
Auf die Glaubwürdigkeit und Quelle dieses Briefes sollte trotzdem jeder beachten! 



			
				Orginaler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich bin der "Asi Vater" aus dieser Frauentausch Folge. Zu viel zur Aufklärung, wie es zu dieser Sendung kam möchte ich nicht verraten. Ich weiß nicht wie sich dies auf meine Strafanzeige wegen Rufmord gegen die Produktionsfirma und RTL2 auswirkt.
> 
> Nur eins, es wird mehr manipuliert als man sich vorstellen kann. Es geschieht leise und stufenweise, ich habe leider viel zu spät die Notbremse gezogen. Der Dreh ging nur von Samstags bis Dienstags. Dienstags habe ich dann nach einem Kreislaufzusammenbruch, endgültig dieses Schauspiel beendet. Schon Samstags haben wir das Filmteam zum ersten mal herausgeworfen. Aber durch Psychospielchen durch die Produktionsfirma und deren schriftlicher Zusage, kein bislang gedrehtes manipuliertes Material zu senden und nicht weiter zu manipulieren, haben wir uns leider auf ein Fortführen des Drehs eingelassen.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.bamstevin...ntausch-in-wow/ , http://nopaste.info/21396eab56.html

bzw der Thread aus dem offizielen WoW-Forum http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=1


Dies ist ein zweiter verfasster Brief von Mario Holländer(dem Vater aus der WOW Frauentausch Familie) 
Der Brief wurde persöhnlich an Bam Stevinho(einem Blogbetreiber) geschickt! 
Der Vater hat gebeten die WOW Frauentausch Videos,als auch sein Kommentar zum Video zu löschen,da der Vater von zu vielen Leuten in World of Warcraft runtergemacht wird! Hier spricht er in detailierteren Sätzen,was RTL WIRKLICH getan hat und das RTL ein böser SENDER ist!



> Hallo Herr Krömer,
> in den letzten Tagen, lebte die Hexenjagd wegen der Frauentausch Folge wieder auf. Heute habe ich erfahren, dass der Grund wohl der Blog Eintrag auf Bam-Stevinho.de ist. Mittlerweile komme ich selber einigermaßen damit zurecht und denke einfach, was die Menschen die sich daran hochziehen, doch für ein erbärmliches Leben haben müssen. Allerdings geht es mir sehr nahe, wenn unbeteiligte Mitglieder unserer Gilde ständig belästigt werden. Dies ist seit dem Blog Eintrag wieder der Fall. Es würde zu weit führen die kompletten Zustände während der Dreharbeiten zu schildern. Aber einige Stichpunkte möchte ich schon geben.
> Die Dreharbeiten begannen bei uns täglich um 07:00 Uhr und zogen sich bis nach 23:00 Uhr. Jedes Wort was man sagt, muss man zig mal widerholen. Und nach kurzer Zeit beginnen schon, zunächst subtil die Regieanweisungen. &#8220;Könntet ihr nicht mal&#8230; dann bekommen wir einen Übergang&#8221; etc.
> Nach 5 Stunden am ersten Drehtag, wurde es uns dann erstmalig zu viel und wir erklärten den Abbruch. Darauf folgten viele &#8220;nette&#8221; Worte und Erklärungen, ja sogar die schriftliche Zusicherung bestimmte gestellte Szenen nicht zu senden. Garniert wird das dann mit Drohungen, weil das geschehene ja nicht zum Abbruch berechtigt und dann ein Schadenersatz in Höhe von mehreren tausend Euro pro Stunde an die Produktionsfirma zu zahlen ist.
> ...



Quelle: http://nopaste.info/0da15ae8f3.html


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Juli 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Dieser Brief wurde zull allererst im offiziellen WOW Forum gefunden! Dort wurde natürlich über Frauentausch gesprochen und dort antwortete jemand auf ALLE,indem er sich als den VATER aus der WOW CLAN Familie bezeichnete und diesen Brief verfasste!
> Auf die Glaubwürdigkeit und Quelle dieses Briefes sollte trotzdem jeder beachten!
> 
> 
> ...




wtf


----------



## EspCap (13. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDyXdAf3LR0&feature=related[/youtube]

The cow goes... SHAZZOOO! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. Juli 2010)

Frauentausch läuft auf RTL2 und da wundert ihr euch noch über gefaktes und tiefes Niveau? 

Schaut euch die mal dieses bekloppte Grinsen von der Zweiten Famillie an "Hallo wir sind die perfekte Fitness Famillie, wir essen nur Salat und unser Auto wird angetrieben von unserer eigenen Zufriedenheit", achja der Quotenfailname der Kinder darf auch nicht fehlen...

Da krieg ich echt ne Wut o.O


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> achja der Quotenfailname der Kinder darf auch nicht fehlen...
> 
> Da krieg ich echt ne Wut o.O



Kevin und Justin?


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OQSNhk5ICTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (14. Juli 2010)

Läuft bei uns jeden Morgen nach den nachrichten zum wach werden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jyvDf73-9c

HD anstellen !


----------



## yves1993 (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQiTwqtUVTU 

OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WtHTc8wIo4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MX0D4oZwCsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


möhöhö


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yghFBt-fXmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DgLvT3yOF70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juli 2010)

Wuhuu, ich hab jemand auf die Gregory Brothers/Auto-Tune the News gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WuYDSa4BRaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbqNaIRW9vY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## White_Sky (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kVFdAJRVm94


----------



## Dominau (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7eR8CWEDkU&feature=channel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (16. Juli 2010)

WER FINDET DEN FEHLER?

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
Ab Sekunde 26 ist ein erhänger Typ oben rechts!


----------



## Kehrin (16. Juli 2010)

gold-9 schrieb:


> NintendoooO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## TheGui (16. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wuhuu, ich hab jemand auf die Gregory Brothers/Auto-Tune the News gebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oh jarley ...charley bite me... ohooohoh

das is schon monate mein Klingelton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!!


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQHv-fhHq9Y


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juli 2010)

hier noch zwei geile tanzflashmobs...ich liebe das:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CttB6FmMgT4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWUtEW-iYhI


----------



## tonygt (18. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hier noch zwei geile tanzflashmobs...ich liebe das:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=CttB6FmMgT4
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bWUtEW-iYhI



Kann mir mal jemand erklären warum das Flashmobs sein sollen ?
Weil ich versteht unter Flash mobs was anderes als ein Konzert wo ein paar Leute auf treten oder gesponserte Tänzergruppen die irgendwo Tanzen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Juli 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_Mob


----------



## tonygt (18. Juli 2010)

Das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage warum werden Aktionen wie die von den Videos als Flashmobs bezeichnet ich finde nicht das es Flashmobs sind sondern durch aus geplante Aktionen der Veranstalter und Leute die sich Musik von den Black Eyed Peas anhören würde ich auch nicht als Flashmob bezeichen weil dann wäre ja jedes Konzert das irgendwo stattfindet bei dem Leute sich "zufällig" vor der Bühne Sammeln ein Flashmob


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Juli 2010)

ich denke das der flash mobs ne versuch war Black Eyed Peas^^ das war kein tanz mob Oo

aber schau dir mal Madcon - Glow an die lange version die geht über 7 min lang , finde es ne glanz leistung welt weit zeit gleich zu tanzen und glow ist nicht grade leicht in der bewegung zu tanzen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Guy Love - there's nothing gay about it. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (18. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8FCrdM5ADgE[/youtube]​


----------



## tonygt (18. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ich denke das der flash mobs ne versuch war Black Eyed Peas^^ das war kein tanz mob Oo
> 
> aber schau dir mal Madcon - Glow an die lange version die geht über 7 min lang , finde es ne glanz leistung welt weit zeit gleich zu tanzen und glow ist nicht grade leicht in der bewegung zu tanzen ^^



Ganz ehrlich ich halte das ganze ja für nen Fake ^^ 
Ich denke die ham einfach irgendwo Tänzer gesponsert und dann die jeweilige Stadt drunter geschrieben


----------



## TheGui (19. Juli 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8FCrdM5ADgE[/youtube]​



LOL wie geil..wie eis kalt die kleine is xD

und der arme dicke :/ hab so derbe mitleid


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ybBc6bmger8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage warum werden Aktionen wie die von den Videos als Flashmobs bezeichnet ich finde nicht das es Flashmobs sind sondern durch aus geplante Aktionen der Veranstalter und Leute die sich Musik von den Black Eyed Peas anhören würde ich auch nicht als Flashmob bezeichen weil dann wäre ja jedes Konzert das irgendwo stattfindet bei dem Leute sich "zufällig" vor der Bühne Sammeln ein Flashmob




also ich denke das da so ein Kontingent von ca.20-30 Leute(der eigentliche flashmob) wohl etwas organisiert haben...die Leute die als erstes anfangen zu tanzen(scheinen echte Tänzer/innen zu sein) haben wohl die Zuschauer kurz dazu animiert an dieser Aktion teilzunehmen udn haben die kurz eingewiesen wie sie sich bewegen sollen.ein wirklich echter flashmob ist es wohl nicht,aber nah dran...udn gut schauts halt auch aus...ich glaub nicht das die bezahlt wurden um so was zu fabrizieren,denn wenn ich mir die auf der bühne anschaue wirken die von BEP auch recht perplex...


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich halte das ganze ja für nen Fake ^^
> Ich denke die ham einfach irgendwo Tänzer gesponsert und dann die jeweilige Stadt drunter geschrieben




also ich denk eauch das das ein bischen gefaked ist,aber nicht alles.die Szenen in Hamburg waren wirklich von den Zuschauern,denn ich war dabei...ich stand zwar recht weit hinten aber hab mitbekommen wie die vorn ewas einstudiert haben...die Szene in Düsseldorf wirkt auch echt
aber manche Strasse in dem Lied sieht sehr unecht aus und einige bewegen sich sehr professionell.da haben die echte Tänzer/innen mit normalen Leuten gemischt.aber das wirkt halt besser und gerade die Szene in Litauen find ich grandios wenn da hunderte den gleichen Bewegungsablauf haben...
ein kompletter fake ist es also nicht,abert einige Szenen wirken schon recht gestellt...


----------



## StixOne (19. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSgf9O63z9U&feature=related


PS der Typ ist net behindert der spielt das nur


----------



## Alion (20. Juli 2010)

StixOne schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]
> 
> 
> PS der Typ ist net behindert der spielt das nur



Erinnert mich irgendwie an das hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tFl4oV2EmJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an das hier.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm...also für mich ist das ein Pro-IE-Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2010)

unbedingt in vollbildmodus anschauen..grandios...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z63QvWo2sOo


----------



## yves1993 (21. Juli 2010)

Und in Haaaa Deeeeehh.... *sabber*


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8YXVhvY_Bv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sahne-Muh-Muhs!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> unbedingt in vollbildmodus anschauen..grandios...
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=z63QvWo2sOo



Find Closer to the Edge besser...

... daaa 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQHv-fhHq9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Find Closer to the Edge besser...



hehe,schau auf der Vorderseite den post #2149


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2010)

jetzt kommt der dritte titel von 30 seconds to mars mit dem titel "this is war"...

dieser videoschnitt bringt den titel meines erachtens ziemlich genau auf den punkt,denn DAS ist krieg in all seinen formen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6CR7uQXGYA


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2010)

GENIAL





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AAa0gd7ClM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dweencore (25. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxMkA5MnrLQ[/youtube]
Zu geil XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dt9Y-BLZSXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (26. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nsjGlKMcEQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Held² (26. Juli 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die Englische version ist aber besser finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Iron Man 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2APuxubWSmE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sahne-Muh-Muhs!



Ey, nix gegen Sahne-Muh-Muhs, die sind lecker! XD Hätte mal eins probieren sollen ^^


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCo3l2sH6QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Juli 2010)

Dazu sagt man nur noch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (27. Juli 2010)

Klick


----------



## The Paladin (28. Juli 2010)

Das ist Disco Bears erste erscheinung in HTF, und seine beste finde ich ^^

Ach ja: Kleine Kinder und P.E.T.A. Mitglieder sollten es nicht schauen. (Aber sogar mein kleiner Bruder der 9 ist schaut das an und lacht ^^)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCwK4H6lF5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jetzt kommt der dritte titel von 30 seconds to mars mit dem titel "this is war"...
> 
> dieser videoschnitt bringt den titel meines erachtens ziemlich genau auf den punkt,denn DAS ist krieg in all seinen formen...
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=k6CR7uQXGYA



Geiles Video, OMG wie ich mich auf SWTOR und Crysis 2 freue. *.*


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGzIqnD6FE0


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPud17zqgG8


----------



## Soldier206 (30. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related [/youtube]​


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2010)

das video is zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (31. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_-PIpYpIfQ&feature=related

das beste von ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (31. Juli 2010)

@Soldier206: Shit, ich Lieg am boden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Po po po po
XD
Po po po po 
...shice ich kann nichtmehr...


----------



## Pickpocket (31. Juli 2010)

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rZDQ8t0Jbz0 [/video]
EPIC ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2010)

mehr bücher als du jemalst wirst scheißen können XDDD

das video ist eigendlich unglaublicher mist aber der inflationäre einsatz des wortes scheiße bringt mich echt zum lachen


----------



## Thoor (1. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrxbPAsB2zk[/youtube]

ich glaub ich hab mich nass gemacht .x


----------



## Jokxer (1. August 2010)

Wenn ich sowas sehe würd ich am liebsten sofort zu den Amis fliegen und mir eine kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfinNvdySyU[/youtube]


xxxxdddd


----------



## The Paladin (2. August 2010)

Hier eine HTF-Folge, HTF ist berühmt für seine unzensierten, blutigen Tode ^^

Genießt das Video ^^

Kleine Kinder sollten HTF nicht anschauen
P.E.T.A. aktivisten sollten es nicht anschauen. (Trotzdem tötet Peta mehr Tiere im Jahr als Kanadische Robbenjäger, welche Ironie ^^)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPSLB9QQpT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alion (2. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ZrxbPAsB2zk[/youtube]
> 
> ich glaub ich hab mich nass gemacht .x



Was ist daran witzig? Kann mich jemand aufklären?


----------



## Soldier206 (2. August 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Was ist daran witzig? Kann mich jemand aufklären?



Gar nix. Hier müssen ja nicht alle Videos witzig sein, der Thread heisst ja nur "Eure Youtube LIEBLINGE"


----------



## White_Sky (2. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTM0L9aMenU&feature=related


----------



## Thoor (2. August 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Was ist daran witzig? Kann mich jemand aufklären?



Das ist nicht der "olol witziger video thread"... und das ist halt eines meiner lieblingsvideos, guck ich sicher 2-3 mal pro tag :<


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der "olol witziger video thread"... und das ist halt eines meiner lieblingsvideos, guck ich sicher 2-3 mal pro tag :<



Das wiederum ist witzig!


----------



## Thoor (2. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist witzig!



ich weiss ;-(


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. August 2010)

Mein YouTube liebling ist YouTube-Snake! Wer nicht weiß wovon ich spreche: Klickt auf ein Video (weiß nicht obs mit allen geht, schätze aber schon), pausiert es und haltet mal die linke Pfeiltaste gedrückt. Tada!


----------



## tonygt (2. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related



Das video wär ja ein fall für den galileo fake check xD


----------



## Olliruh (2. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhlUVyDBusg&feature=PlayList&p=50F4F582468485D0&index=0&playnext=1
so wieso beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry falls das schon war hab mir nicht alle 110 seiten durchgelsen


----------



## Alion (2. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der "olol witziger video thread"... und das ist halt eines meiner lieblingsvideos, guck ich sicher 2-3 mal pro tag :<



Na das ist klar aber du hast unter dem Video geschrieben: "ich glaub ich hab mich nass gemacht .x"
Und das heisst ich habe verstanden du hast dir vor lachen in die Hose gemacht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. August 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Na das ist klar aber du hast unter dem Video geschrieben: "ich glaub ich hab mich nass gemacht .x"
> Und das heisst ich habe verstanden du hast dir vor lachen in die Hose gemacht.



Ohne dass jetzt näher ausführen zu wollen, gibt es noch mehr Möglichkeiten sich nass zu machen....aber lassen wird dass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (2. August 2010)

eine frage wie postet man das video so das man das hier sehen kann?


----------



## Olliruh (2. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhlUVyDBusg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (2. August 2010)

Jo das Vid ist echt nice kannte es zwar schon aber trotzdem Epic ^^


----------



## Skatero (3. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4VgU4OtY5dA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (3. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2SlXvCYEhMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. August 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



linkin park goes techno

/facepalm


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW6M8D41ZWU


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. August 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> linkin park goes techno
> 
> /facepalm



Ich glaube die Gitarristen waren krank oder hatten einfach keinen Bock mehr. o.O


Nunja, LP will ja wohl Geld machen und neue Hörer gewinnen...und da eben gerade Techno und co. gefragt sind wie nie hat mans halt so gemacht.


----------



## White_Sky (3. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> eine frage wie postet man das video so das man das hier sehen kann?



same here.


----------



## Falathrim (4. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> same here.



(media)LINK(/media), nur halt eckige Klammern

Zu Linkin Park...mir ist eine kleine Träne die Wange hinuntergelaufen als ich das Lied heute morgen/gestern morgen im Radio gehört hab ;/ Hybrid Theory und Meteora gehören für mich zu den besten Alben die je gemacht wurden...und jetzt kommt nur noch Scheiße -.-


----------



## Huntermoon (4. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rW6M8D41ZWU[/video]



Mhh, irgentwie will ich nicht so wirklich wissen was das auf deutsch bedeutet^^


----------



## Skatero (4. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> (media)LINK(/media), nur halt eckige Klammern
> 
> Zu Linkin Park...mir ist eine kleine Träne die Wange hinuntergelaufen als ich das Lied heute morgen/gestern morgen im Radio gehört hab ;/ Hybrid Theory und Meteora gehören für mich zu den besten Alben die je gemacht wurden...und jetzt kommt nur noch Scheiße -.-



Geschmackssache. Mir gefällt es und ich werde mir das Album kaufen. 
@Alko: Ja klar... LP macht einfach was sie wollen und machen nicht jahrelang die gleiche Musik. Abwechslung muss sein und so finde ich es besser als das letzte Album.


----------



## White_Sky (4. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MytfhzcSF-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## White_Sky (4. August 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> (media)LINK(/media), nur halt eckige Klammern



Danke!


----------



## Klunker (4. August 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Mhh, irgentwie will ich nicht so wirklich wissen was das auf deutsch bedeutet^^



sowas wie Heureka oder wir haben es geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (4. August 2010)

Leute,
Ich entschuldige mich schon jetzt wegen diesen Off-Topic Kommentar, aber was bedeuten diese grauen Punkte unter den Namen?


----------



## yves1993 (4. August 2010)

Je mehr Posts du im Counter hast desto mehr "Punkte" bekommst du, die Punkte zeigen lediglich deinen Rang als Forenuser, die jenigen die keine Avatar Nachricht eingestellt haben, zeigen an der Stelle ihren Rang.

Welche Ränge es jetzt sind weiss ich nichtmehr auswendig..

Edit: Zumindest war das immer so, ob die Punkte jetzt immernoch damit zusammenhängen weiss ich auch nichtmehr, jetzt wo ich mal genauer hinschaue und drüber nachdenke...
Naja mal auf nen Mod warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (4. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Je mehr Posts du im Counter hast desto mehr "Punkte" bekommst du, die Punkte zeigen lediglich deinen Rang als Forenuser, die jenigen die keine Avatar Nachricht eingestellt haben, zeigen an der Stelle ihren Rang.
> 
> Welche Ränge es jetzt sind weiss ich nichtmehr auswendig..
> 
> ...



Ok danke ^.^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EvB-lIcHHPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Held² (4. August 2010)

Hier noch ein geiles Super Mario Video


*Super Mario Bros: Without Touching The Ground !*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=zvdYCAqqiUQ[/youtube]


----------



## White_Sky (4. August 2010)

@ Held²
XD Ich liebe es, wenn der so ausrastet XDDD!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3lqq34LdL1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (5. August 2010)

Ach du kacke, der Sound ist übertrieben >.<

Btw gibt bessere :>

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related [/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related [/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related [/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X9PgNykfgo&feature=related 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8KxSH4N79c&feature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhkh8OAmQ90&feature=related 

HF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube das sollte vorerst reichen mit Mariovids xD
Wer mehr will schaut hier rein: http://www.newgrounds.com/collection/mario


----------



## Davatar (5. August 2010)

Can't touch this - Hammertime!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YcWXL8jpFGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (5. August 2010)

Lol wie das Vid in meinem Land nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
Scheiss Sony -.-"


----------



## yves1993 (5. August 2010)

*entfernt*

Mh ok kann man nicht einbetten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann eben:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWHJk5g9DOE


----------



## White_Sky (5. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDhYmpX9DLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist jetzt nötig >.<


----------



## Dominau (5. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMsX4Z4RJFA


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Finde
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=OBRWYm89_yQ[/youtube]
besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (5. August 2010)

@ 3 Vorposter die wurden schon geposted 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst hätt ich das music vid von mario auch geposted xD

Auf Newgrounds sind sowieso die Besten mMn.


----------



## Dominau (5. August 2010)

Egal obs schon gepostet wurde, ist immer noch mein Youtube liebling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (5. August 2010)

Nerf Starfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVeZgCjYzqc[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (5. August 2010)

Hab da auch noch eins ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zuH8srcwE0

Jaja, druiden sind halt übelst Op.


----------



## Jokxer (5. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wULZIC13VE8[/youtube]


----------



## tonygt (5. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hab da auch noch eins ..
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8zuH8srcwE0[/video]
> 
> Jaja, druiden sind halt übelst Op.



Wie gut das ich kein WoW mehr spiele und mich über sowas aufregen muss ^^


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=wULZIC13VE8[/youtube]


Wolln wir vielleicht ein Bisschen Sumsen xD


----------



## yves1993 (6. August 2010)

Das Typhoon Vid ist eh das beste Druids are OP von allen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYYZ7L8cxUk


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Das Typhoon Vid ist eh das beste Druids are OP von allen:



Gar nicht. Das Verhältnis von Casten und Effekt ist völlig übertrieben.

Das von Dominau ist wesentlich besser, weil kurz, knackig auf den Punkt.


BTT:
So auch mal was von mir: 

1)
Wer auf tempramentvolle Polizistinnen steht, dass hier ist ein muss!! Ich jedenfalls bin verliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hLn32hmDeoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2) Hier geht es um die schärfste Chilli Sauce der Welt (Da bomb ground zero)

Das folgende ist nur ein Beispiel (am besten ihr spult gleich vor zu 2:00)
Wer mehr davon will gibt bei Youtube mal:- Da bomb hot - ein.
Viel Spaß





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ttQPkivMCkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Held² (6. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1)
> Wer auf tempramentvolle Polizistinnen steht, dass hier ist ein muss!! Ich jedenfalls bin verliebt
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich finde das Video nicht so lustig da es eindeutig ein fake ist


<3 neue singel von Disturbed
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsYVHZFukzc[/youtube]


----------



## White_Sky (6. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VF9E2Qwwd7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (6. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKfD5cCxh-A


<3333333


----------



## Jokxer (6. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Wolln wir vielleicht ein Bisschen Sumsen xD



geile sau aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. August 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Naja ich finde das Video nicht so lustig da es eindeutig ein fake ist



Keineswegs, ich hab die Reportage damals sogar zufällig imn Fernsehen gesehen.
Wenn dann war die komplette Doku ne n Fake und danach sah es gar nicht aus.


----------



## Jokxer (6. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Keineswegs, ich hab die Reportage damals sogar zufällig imn Fernsehen gesehen.
> Wenn dann war die komplette Doku ne n Fake und danach sah es gar nicht aus.



Doch das war eine eigene Sendung mit Schauspielern.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 2) Hier geht es um die schärfste Chilli Sauce der Welt (Da bomb ground zero)
> 
> Das folgende ist nur ein Beispiel (am besten ihr spult gleich vor zu 2:00)
> Wer mehr davon will gibt bei Youtube mal:- Da bomb hot - ein.
> ...



1.5 mio Scoville hin oder her - der Typ ist ja wohl die allergrößte Pussy aller Zeiten! Erst traut er sich 20 Minuten lang nicht, dann zieht er sich einen Micromilliliter von dem Zeug rein und dann flennt er rum wie ein Mädchen. Hmpf!


----------



## Deathstyle (6. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> 1.5 mio Scoville hin oder her - der Typ ist ja wohl die allergrößte Pussy aller Zeiten! Erst traut er sich 20 Minuten lang nicht, dann zieht er sich einen Micromilliliter von dem Zeug rein und dann flennt er rum wie ein Mädchen. Hmpf!



Ich hab davon auch schon ne Messerspitze hinter mir, der Kerl stellt sich echt an. Ich mein natürlich ist das Zeug böse scharf und ich hatte auch bestimmt 10 Minuten lang Schluckauf, war knall rot und hab im Gesicht geschwitzt wien Tier, aber so rumheulen ist schon albern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (6. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRRlewoDqvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## White_Sky (6. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



XDDD^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jquWO-0VkII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## White_Sky (8. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ItNsM1Z1sa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer findet den Fail? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (8. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRANBrw5GHM[/youtube]

Das Video habe ich in jungen Jahren geliebt, weil ich den Song mochte. Ich poste es aber, weil man sich bei Minute 1:20 den elegantesten Stagediver der Welt angucken kann.


----------



## Dominau (8. August 2010)

haha
man hört wie der sänger sich das lachen verkneift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (8. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmRdsVvOYsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJAldw0anhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (8. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AcvnBux454

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## White_Sky (8. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eaj3-D2nBvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



höhöhö! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (9. August 2010)

Krasser Sound tut ja richtig in den ohren weh


----------



## Alion (9. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTNcCvPdP-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Am Wacken 2010 vor dem Equilibrium Konzert. Eine Crowdsurfende Mülltonne wird bejubelt. 
Mülltonne, Mülltonne, Mülltonne, Mülltonne, Mülltonne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (9. August 2010)

Das ist mal geil, die Crowdsurfende Mülltonne. Ich wette ein paar Minuten später war sie irgendwo am Rand der Menge und total verbeult.

Hier mal ein paar lustige Videos:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ik8SQDZ212k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5oLOtdpPPY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jokxer (9. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwtabUltL78[/youtube]


----------



## shadow24 (9. August 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



ey,das richtige video dazu ist doch richtig geil...am besten die fanta 4 an der kleiderstange




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ChLtLzZBYrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (9. August 2010)

EPIC!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0snTqLQLpBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (10. August 2010)

LOL geil need >.<


----------



## White_Sky (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dooKpdIwwR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jokxer (10. August 2010)

http://www.myvideo.at/watch/7684278

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (10. August 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://www.youtube.c...feature=related*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udoP41Lchus&feature=related
*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und die meisten anderen Awesome Vids[/font]


----------



## Yadiz (10. August 2010)

- sry Doppelpost


----------



## White_Sky (10. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dIOw2sffHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (11. August 2010)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/310733 

:3


----------



## Dominau (11. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVE60zwXx1k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (12. August 2010)

DAS nenn ich mal ne Vuvuzela o.O

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIGIAh2GTOA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Healor (12. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=zilJ8tZ079Y[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yYgPY-GM0mI[/youtube]


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-X_pHGky_U[/youtube]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. August 2010)

Das ist ein Video von Kitten. Old Video is Old!


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Das ist ein Video von Kitten. Old Video is Old!



Aber imernoch gut


----------



## Held² (12. August 2010)

Trololol... Austria style

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mveA4VTtk7g[/youtube]


----------



## White_Sky (12. August 2010)

Japanische Werbung! Am geilsten ist immernoch die Zwiebel ab der 16 Sekunde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZF-kg8DOSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (12. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/user/BlackSkyAudio#p/a[/youtube]

ich finds knorke )


----------



## Psychomantis87 (13. August 2010)

Hey Leute wie gehts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollt mal eure Meinung wissen zu so welchen "me singin....." Videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann aber überhaupt nicht verstehen was daran so toll sein soll. Ich höre mir lieber die orginal Versionen an und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber meine Freundin liebt so welche Videos und schickt mir am Tag ca. 2138172 xDD
Schaut JEDEN Tag bei Youtube und so ob es neue Videos gibt (das finde ich schon krank xDD) 
Genau so wie Heute...aber was ich da gehört habe ist ja wohl der Hammer hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7ko0XgZG39o

Weiß nicht ob das Video ernst gemeint ist oder einfach aus spaß gemacht wurde aber die Stimme ist ja mal krank xDDD

Würd gerne wissen was ihr so über so welche Videos denkt???

Lg Psychomantis87


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. August 2010)

Soviel Gefühl in der Stimme...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das gibt meinem Leben wieder einen Sinn...Danke.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

gibt paar tolle vocal cover




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IY0_BNrrDyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und es gibt total beschissene vocal cover




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ym7CacFO_Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





@ unter mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. August 2010)

ES HEIßt NICHT "SO WELCHE"!!!
ES HEIßT "SOLCHE"!!! (oder "diese")




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (13. August 2010)

Es hat mich zu Tränen gerührt.


----------



## mastergamer (13. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M311gTs1inc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kedoa (13. August 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht obs hier viele Blink-182 Fans gibt aber was man sagen muss. Odi Acoustic macht geniale Cover von denen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gQuJ2uNKzDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iJEl96BYgiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> @ unter mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja was denn ....
Das klingt total scheußlich. -.-
Genau wie "der wo".


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ja was denn ....
> Das klingt total scheußlich. -.-
> Genau wie "der wo".



ich fands nur lustig .. capslock in verbindung mit dem FUUUU bild löst bei mir immer ein gefühl von freude aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich fands nur lustig .. capslock in verbindung mit dem FUUUU bild löst bei mir immer ein gefühl von freude aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, ja gut, das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.^^


----------



## Manowar (13. August 2010)

Zeig ihr das von mir, dann wird sie nicht weitersuchen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VNFHbBFK4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. August 2010)

wie wärs mit dem youtubethread leute??


----------



## sykee (14. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykwqXuMPsoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Held² (14. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttk2yyBoJjk[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xca6WgnNu3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Imma firin my LAZOR !!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (14. August 2010)

moar <3 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vr3x_RRJdd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7m09ZBXB2-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (15. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE3KdcTgrno&feature=related


----------



## Falathrim (15. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4H_E8b-qmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



1-5 gucken und entgeistert sein, wie viel Wahrheit dieser Mann ausspricht.


----------



## Dominau (15. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEYRE7tMScU&feature=fvw


----------



## Beckenblockade (15. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zLDx-BPgxxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldier206 (16. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX-q5uBkwe0[/youtube]


----------



## Soldier206 (16. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEetr9-_Nvc&playnext=1&videos=I4k1wOLCjMQ&feature=grec_index[/youtube]


----------



## Held² (16. August 2010)

*  Justin Bieber Gets Nailed By a Water Bottle  *

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0GjKiy3nSI[/youtube]


----------



## Soldier206 (16. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
Autsch o.O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXPT8sw_FjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Göttliche Lyrik, wenn man die denn so nennen darf ^^


----------



## White_Sky (16. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WrrvkPo7TZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ajXT9ER7WFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG5gO4nlLRQ


----------



## Haggelo (16. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UG5gO4nlLRQ[/video]



1:22


ok.....


----------



## Thoor (18. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUQ2rtm7axQ[/youtube]

"Ich schulde dir noch einen 10 Sekunden Truck"


----------



## White_Sky (18. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cmotCGKr4bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (19. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vqvab4n_Aw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoE2IIYbOFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dweencore (19. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Erinnert mich an das Rap Huhn xD


----------



## Held² (19. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


CRÄÄÄPP
METAL FTW 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jag7oTemldY[/youtube]


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg5_mlQOsUQ


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. August 2010)

Es lebe der Sport, er ist gesund und macht uns hart:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ste4A1v5W-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (20. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=5hfYJsQAhl0[/youtube]


----------



## Thoor (20. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAreNPc1HxA[/youtube]

deine mudda!


----------



## riesentrolli (20. August 2010)

ich bin nich mehr ganz auf dem laufenden wie repressiv es hier is, von daher is das vid evtl löschenswert.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5ehtAE-7CA[/youtube]

das is auch noch ziemlich cool:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq1N1d1cVoA[/youtube]

und hier erfährt man endlich mal wer der verrückte mensche hinter istari lasterfahrer ist :-D

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mwyEGCz6hs[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (20. August 2010)

Kaddi <3


----------



## Thoor (20. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFIGIGY9DUw&feature=related[/youtube]

Kann mein Auto auch.


----------



## transformice (20. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN7nPKBzLJY

aus dem geilsten spiel der welt (nach wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Falathrim (21. August 2010)

transformice schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qN7nPKBzLJY
> 
> aus dem geilsten spiel der welt (nach wow
> 
> ...



Wow. You wasted 6:32 Minutes of my life right now.


----------



## yves1993 (21. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXt0ZMpYgZE 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijYDALfxiOs&feature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfyOP2pxKvA&feature=related 

<3


----------



## yves1993 (21. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kann mein Auto auch.



So geil OMFG!

Und die Comments xD

"who wants to get behind this guy in&#65279; a race@!?"<br><br>"that happens when chuck norris lights his farts"<br>


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8EBgv64GEQ

TABBY <333


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xTToJGz61g8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nd5ujYXlfeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eddy ist einfach der geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvZzS-MncCs&feature=related[/youtube]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokxer (21. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt5NmUEeJ6c&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Eddy ist einfach der geilste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Definitiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sA8w8Tlyz7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




All on the Love Train. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (21. August 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> 
> Nicht wegen dem Video , aber die Comments sind geil
> 
> ...



geil nippelblitzer bei 2:30 ^^


----------



## Kronas (22. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=87p53rAD7Sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


100 loving ways!


----------



## Rabaz (22. August 2010)

Skill:  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rabaz (22. August 2010)

Und KEIN Skill:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gzzpjKLfc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skuffel (22. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vr1ZwS62AgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für Leute die sich gerne die Frage "Hä!?" stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. August 2010)

Die wohl schwulste ICE Ansage aller Zeiten. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qseYEE51Otk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Hat sowas von Traumschiff Surprise und Spongebob.


----------



## Fauzi (22. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxFKsGoOBrM&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

so bescheuert ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Der geht so ab in dem Video, weil ich ihn grad gebannt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (22. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Der geht so ab in dem Video, weil ich ihn grad gebannt hab.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie kannst du nur?
Nimmst du nochnichtmal Rücksicht auf kleine Kinder?..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM-jvvJmZkY&feature=related


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wie kannst du nur?
> Nimmst du nochnichtmal Rücksicht auf kleine Kinder?..




Für gewöhnlich reise ich in die Vergangenheit und wende mich direkt an die Eltern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awWtK7MvgjI


----------



## Falathrim (22. August 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



I made 100 percent ._.

Wanted to kill myself after it.


----------



## Held² (22. August 2010)

Kronas schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...





> NO THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETgk56xT4Mk[/youtube]


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV2GL4w3Yig&feature=related[/youtube]

Und die Pianoversion:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKQ-48wSkLc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yN7sSbOeZy4


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J3IgYcWMZUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei manchen Leuten auf Youtube fragt man sich ja schon... :>





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Y5jNQ7CaYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soldier206 (23. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqsjqhuiv9M[/youtube]
Bei dem Video bekommt man irgendwie voll die Aggressionen. Ich würd da voll ausrasten, wenn ich im Publikum sitzen würd


----------



## Haggelo (23. August 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wie kannst du nur?
> Nimmst du nochnichtmal Rücksicht auf kleine Kinder?..
> 
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]



<3


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cqsjqhuiv9M[/youtube]
> Bei dem Video bekommt man irgendwie voll die Aggressionen. Ich würd da voll ausrasten, wenn ich im Publikum sitzen würd






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (23. August 2010)

Allein für soviel Dummheit müsste die eine 300 Euro* bezahlen*, die andere 100.


----------



## Dweencore (23. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdYmlli3SRY&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51RWOLzUXiM[/youtube]


----------



## TrollJumper (23. August 2010)

Soldier206 schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cqsjqhuiv9M[/youtube]
> Bei dem Video bekommt man irgendwie voll die Aggressionen. Ich würd da voll ausrasten, wenn ich im Publikum sitzen würd



Nein oder? Das ist ein Fake, so dämlich kann man garnicht sein! Hätten diese Österreicher Altersheimkandidaten keine Zurufe aus dem Publikum bekommen, würden die doch noch heut dort stehen und 11 und 16 sagen und umgekehrt.

Aber damit ich auch was Sinnvolles schreib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...ch&translated=1[/youtube]

Wenn man´s nicht versteht ises kein Beinbruch, lediglich die Stimmhöhe der Personen und die Reaktionen des Moderators muss man beachten.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. August 2010)

Ich bin sonst echt kein Fan von solcher Musik, aber ich liebe dieses Lied:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uR8bIvzFiY[/youtube]

:3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QYLpYu2EQxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer RDR durchgespielt hat wirds kennen und vielleicht auch lieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Sh1k4ri... ich glaube wir sind das RDR Heulsusenduo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sh1k4ri... ich glaube wir sind das RDR Heulsusenduo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab ich kein Problem mit, das ist das erste Spiel wo ich am Ende geheult hab, wenn man es denn so nennen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab ich kein Problem mit, das ist das erste Spiel wo ich am Ende geheult hab, wenn man es denn so nennen darf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spoiler



Das schönste war dem A**** dann richtig schön umlegen zu dürfen. Ich hab noch als er tot war Dynamit auf ihn geworfen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Das schönste war dem A**** dann richtig schön umlegen zu dürfen. Ich hab noch als er tot war Dynamit auf ihn geworfen





Spoiler



Das spiel ist schon verdammt geil.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte sowas bisher bei keinem andere Spiel, dass ich den Helden wirklich mochte und dass ich wirklich gelitten habe, die Charaktere hatten halt irgendwie ne Seele. Als er starb hab ich das Spiel erstmal zur Seite gelegt und ein paar Tage nicht mehr angerührt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (23. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3ehPSLEeBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ~Jane~ (23. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aj6pJHlqsCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. August 2010)

Darum mag ich England so - hier macht keiner so ein Drama aus Videospielen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. August 2010)

Das hier ist echt der Hammer!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gSgxXwJnT38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Bin ich der Einzige, der dieses Neanderthalerrumgedöhnse irgendwie gay findet? (ohne den Begriff "gay" negativ zu meinen) Sieht aus wie eine Ansammlung der Village People ^^


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der dieses Neanderthalerrumgedöhnse irgendwie gay findet? (ohne den Begriff "gay" negativ zu meinen) Sieht aus wie eine Ansammlung der Village People ^^



Du weisst schon das wir Neandertaler sind? Und das nicht nur unsere Vorfahren sind? Die Homosapiens hatten Kinder mit den Homo Neandertalern! Darum passt die DNA eines NEandertalers zu 96% auf unsere. Also ist alles was wir machen Neandetaler Gedröhnse. 

Und 2tens ist das ein Neuseeländischer Kriegstanz, den sie ausüben um dem Gegner einzuschüchtern.


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das wir Neandertaler sind? Und das nicht nur unsere Vorfahren sind? Die Homosapiens hatten Kinder mit den Homo Neandertalern! Darum passt die DNA eines NEandertalers zu 96% auf unsere. Also ist alles was wir machen Neandetaler Gedröhnse.
> 
> Und 2tens ist das ein Neuseeländischer Kriegstanz, den sie ausüben um dem Gegner einzuschüchtern.


Meinem letzten Wissenstand nach (allerdings ist Bio bei mir ne Weile her), sind wir heute die Homo Sapiens. Die Neandertaler sind ausgestorben. Sollte das nicht dem heutigen Wissenstand entsprechend, hätt ich gerne ne Quelle dafür, um mich weiterzubilden.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Darum mag ich England so - hier macht keiner so ein Drama aus Videospielen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du findest also nicht dass Computerspielsucht bei Kindern und Jugendlichen ein Problem ist?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. August 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Du findest also nicht dass Computerspielsucht bei Kindern und Jugendlichen ein Problem ist?



Nein. Ich finde, dass Vernachlässigung, dämliche Eltern und Vertrauenslehrer Probleme sind. Um es bei Kids soweit kommen zu lassen, muss man sowas nämlich erst mal zulassen und wenn die Medien und selbsternannte Psychologen ständig mit dem Finger auf Spiele zeigen und alles darauf abschieben, reagiere ich hochgradig allergisch.


----------



## ~Jane~ (24. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nein. Ich finde, dass Vernachlässigung, dämliche Eltern und Vertrauenslehrer Probleme sind. Um es bei Kids soweit kommen zu lassen, muss man sowas nämlich erst mal zulassen und wenn die Medien und selbsternannte Psychologen ständig mit dem Finger auf Spiele zeigen und alles darauf abschieben, reagiere ich hochgradig allergisch.



Du empfindest das Video also auch als solches, was "mit dem Finger auf die Spiele zeigt"?


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Meinem letzten Wissenstand nach (allerdings ist Bio bei mir ne Weile her), sind wir heute die Homo Sapiens. Die Neandertaler sind ausgestorben. Sollte das nicht dem heutigen Wissenstand entsprechend, hätt ich gerne ne Quelle dafür, um mich weiterzubilden.



Kauf dir die neue P.M. da steht es drin. Wir sind keine Homo Sapiens. Wir sind zwar eine Art Homo Sapiens, aber eben eine, die sich mit den Homo Neandertalern vermischt hat. Darum sehen Afrikaner vom Kopfaufbau usw. anderst aus. Nur Afrikaner sind eigentlich reinrassige Homo Sapiens. Wenn man ganz wissenschaftlich gehen will sind wir Homo Sapiens Sapiens Neanderthaler. 
Ich frage mich heute noch warum Sapiens Sapiens. Aber der Mensch ist ja bekanntlich egoistisch. Sapiens heisstauf lateinisch (so viel mir bekannt ist) Weise. Also nennen wir uns Mensch Weise Weise.
 Naja das ist ja auch egal. Es geht eher darum dass wir uns mit den Neandertalern vermischt haben. Das ist halt eben noch nicht so lange bekannt. Nun testen sie die DNA eines Schimpansens, eine Neandertalers und eines Homo Sapiens Sapiens miteinander (war glaub Franzose,Portugiese und noch was)
um herauszufinden wie nahe wir der Vergangenheit der Menschen eigentlich sind.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. August 2010)

~Jane~ schrieb:


> Du empfindest das Video also auch als solches, was "mit dem Finger auf die Spiele zeigt"?



Nein, das mit den "Medien" war nicht auf das Video bezogen, sondern auf das "Problem der Videospielsucht bei Kindern und Jugendlichen", das m.E. von den Medien überproportional aufgeblasen wird. Das geht jetzt auch zusehr ins OT und wir werden uns nicht gegenseitig von unseren Meinungen überzeugen.


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kauf dir die neue P.M. da steht es drin. Wir sind keine Homo Sapiens. Wir sind zwar eine Art Homo Sapiens, aber eben eine, die sich mit den Homo Neandertalern vermischt hat. Darum sehen Afrikaner vom Kopfaufbau usw. anderst aus. Nur Afrikaner sind eigentlich reinrassige Homo Sapiens. Wenn man ganz wissenschaftlich gehen will sind wir Homo Sapiens Sapiens Neanderthaler.
> Ich frage mich heute noch warum Sapiens Sapiens. Aber der Mensch ist ja bekanntlich egoistisch. Sapiens heisstauf lateinisch (so viel mir bekannt ist) Weise. Also nennen wir uns Mensch Weise Weise.
> Naja das ist ja auch egal. Es geht eher darum dass wir uns mit den Neandertalern vermischt haben. Das ist halt eben noch nicht so lange bekannt. Nun testen sie die DNA eines Schimpansens, eine Neandertalers und eines Homo Sapiens Sapiens miteinander (war glaub Franzose,Portugiese und noch was)
> um herauszufinden wie nahe wir der Vergangenheit der Menschen eigentlich sind.


Ich zitiere Dir ansonsten gerne mal Wikipedia, so hatte ich das nämlich auch in Erinnerung:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Früher wurde für den modernen Menschen auch die wissenschaftliche Bezeichnung _Homo sapiens sapiens_ benutzt, um zum Ausdruck zu bringen, dass der _Neandertaler_ (früher auch _Homo sapiens neanderthalensis_) zu derselben Art gehörte wie der moderne Mensch. Diese Ansicht gilt heute als veraltet; der gültige Artname lautet deshalb _Homo sapiens_. Er leitet sich aus dem Lateinischen von _homo_ „Mensch“ und _sapiens_ „weise“ ab und wurde 1758 durch Carl von Linné in der zehnten Auflage seines Werks Systema Naturae geprägt.


Würde bedeuten: Jau, wir sind heute der Homo sapiens (wie ich gesagt habe), der Nachkomme des Neandertalers.


----------



## ~Jane~ (24. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Nein, das mit den "Medien" war nicht auf das Video bezogen, sondern auf das "Problem der Videospielsucht bei Kindern und Jugendlichen", das m.E. von den Medien überproportional aufgeblasen wird. Das geht jetzt auch zusehr ins OT und wir werden uns nicht gegenseitig von unseren Meinungen überzeugen.



Das siehst du falsch ; ) Wir sind schon der gleichen Meinung.


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich zitiere Dir ansonsten gerne mal Wikipedia, so hatte ich das nämlich auch in Erinnerung:
> Würde bedeuten: Jau, wir sind heute der Homo sapiens (wie ich gesagt habe), der Nachkomme des Neandertalers.



Aus der P.M.



> Die Homo Sapines trugen das Erbe in alle Ecken der Welt- nur nicht nach Afrika





> Die Neandertaler hatten Sex mit den frühen Menschen, und sie zeugten gemeinsam Kinder



Ich empfehle dir die neue P.M. zu kaufen. Da steht es drin. Die Hauptstory ist "Skull and Bones" der mächtigste Geheimclub der Welt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. August 2010)

~Jane~ schrieb:


> Das siehst du falsch ; ) Wir sind schon der gleichen Meinung.



Sorry, mein Fehler. Umso besser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit zurück zum Thema des Threads:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sCrxoTPsGY


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir die neue P.M. zu kaufen. Da steht es drin. Die Hauptstory ist "Skull and Bones" der mächtigste Geheimclub der Welt.



Also bei einigen meiner Mitmenschen würde ich sogar vermuten das da so gut wie kein Anteil Homo Sapiens sapiens drin ist....aber das ist eine andere Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ttZY3thtQrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0faCer2R9nI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aus der P.M.
> 
> Ich empfehle dir die neue P.M. zu kaufen. Da steht es drin. Die Hauptstory ist "Skull and Bones" der mächtigste Geheimclub der Welt.


Es ist natürlich schwer auf einen Artikel antworten zu müssen, den ich nur lesen kann, wenn ich ihn mir kaufen muss. Daher musst Du entweder den vollen Artikel zitieren, damit ich verstehe, was Du meinst (denn aktuell verstehe ich Dich nicht wirklich) und dann muss ich Dir auch noch so weit vertrauen, dass das auch wirklich so im Artikel steht (wobei ich damit grundsätzlich kein Problem habe) oder aber aus einem Artikel zitieren, den ich mir kostenlos im Netz anschauen kann.

Auch wenn Du immer wieder drauf bestehst, wir seien heute Neanderthaler, so musste ich bisher aus all Deinen "Quellnachweisen" rauslesen, dass das eben genau nicht so ist. Da steht der Neanderthaler als Erzeuger und/oder in Kombination des Homo Sapiens Sapiens zum heutigen Homo Sapiens.
Also egal wie ich das drehe und wende, entweder verstehe ich Dich total falsch, oder wir beide meinen das Selbe, drücken uns aber unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich schwer auf einen Artikel antworten zu müssen, den ich nur lesen kann, wenn ich ihn mir kaufen muss. Daher musst Du entweder den vollen Artikel zitieren, damit ich verstehe, was Du meinst (denn aktuell verstehe ich Dich nicht wirklich) und dann muss ich Dir auch noch so weit vertrauen, dass das auch wirklich so im Artikel steht (wobei ich damit grundsätzlich kein Problem habe) oder aber aus einem Artikel zitieren, den ich mir kostenlos im Netz anschauen kann.
> 
> Auch wenn Du immer wieder drauf bestehst, wir seien heute Neanderthaler, so musste ich bisher aus all Deinen "Quellnachweisen" rauslesen, dass das eben genau nicht so ist. Da steht der Neanderthaler als Erzeuger und/oder in Kombination des Homo Sapiens Sapiens zum heutigen Homo Sapiens.
> Also egal wie ich das drehe und wende, entweder verstehe ich Dich total falsch, oder wir beide meinen das Selbe, drücken uns aber unterschiedlich aus.



Er ist zu 100% drin, das kann ich dir sagen. Den ganzen Artikel zu zitiren wird nicht sehr leicht sein, denn 2 Doppelseiten sind nicht wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich erkläre es dir mal von Grund auf.

Da ist der Neandertaler Gano. Gano ist Anführer eines Neandertalerstammes. Gano und sein Stamm sind über dicke Eisschichten gewandert. Dem heutigen Ärmelkanal. Dort traf Gano und sein Stamm auf andere "Menschen" den Homo Sapiens. Gano war sehr froh, da sie ein "Bündnis" und gemeinsam Kinder zeugen konnten. Das ging immer weiter, so dass auch der Stamm von Hegan und Bogan mit dem Erbgut "infiziert wurde" Und so ging es mit allen anderen Stämmen weiter. Die Amerikaner, Europäer und Asiaten waren in einer frühphase geboren. Doch die Stämme gingen nicht zurück nach Afrika. Warum auch? Dort kommen sie her, warum sollten sie zurück wollen? Hier ist es besser und es gibt mehr Mammuts und Rhinozerosse zu jagen! Es gibt mehr Beeren! Mehr Quellen! Also verbreitete sich das Erbgut überall nur nicht in Afrika! 
-------------
So könnte es sich ungefähr zugetragen haben. Der heutige Homo Sapiens Sapiens ist eigentlich ein Homo Sapiens Sapien Neandertaler. Eben eine Mischung aus Homo Sapiens und Neandertaler. Die Afrikaner sind eigentlich "reinrassige Menschen"!

Um noch was zum Thema beizutragen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ec28s_GuQmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2010)

Ok jetzt weiss ich was Du meinst und jetzt weiss ich auch, warum Du mich stets missverstehst. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob nun der Neanderthaler unser Vorfahre war oder er zusammen mit dem Homo Sapiens Sapiens unser Vorfahre war und wir heute *wasauchimmer* sind, in beiden Fällen sind wir heute (und jetzt kommts) nicht mehr einfach "Neanderthaler", sondern was auch immer heute halt dann gilt ^^ Insofern gilt meine ursprüngliche Aussage immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Theorie des Magazins hab ich weder zugestimmt, noch der Aussage widersprochen, sie hat schlicht und einfach nichts mit meiner Aussage zu tun, da wir, egal wie es nun wirklich ist, die Nachfahren sind.


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok jetzt weiss ich was Du meinst und jetzt weiss ich auch, warum Du mich stets missverstehst. Völlig unabhängig davon, ob nun der Neanderthaler unser Vorfahre war oder er zusammen mit dem Homo Sapiens Sapiens unser Vorfahre war und wir heute *wasauchimmer* sind, in beiden Fällen sind wir heute (und jetzt kommts) nicht mehr einfach "Neanderthaler", sondern was auch immer heute halt dann gilt ^^ Insofern gilt meine ursprüngliche Aussage immernoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, ich sehe wir haben beide aneinander vorbeigeredet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doch indem er mit dem Homo Sapiens Kinder hatte, haben wir sein Erbgut in uns. Im Ursprünglichen Homo Sapines wäre es verloren gewesen, weil es sich weiter entwickelt hat. Darum geht es eigentlich. Ich habe nie gesagt wir währen Neanderthaler. Nur wir haben das Erbgut in uns und es sollte Homo Sapiens Sapiens Neanderthaler heissen, rein theoretisch.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. August 2010)

Seid Ihr dann bald fertig mit dem OT-Spam oder muss ich erst einen neuen Eimer Arschtritte aufmachen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2010)

Damit hier wieder mal was zum Thema steht :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUwvD-0Uq3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ratatata die Eisenbahn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2010)

Ist net lustig wenn man das Orginal Video net kennt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2010)

Find ich schon.


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2010)

Der Reihe nach nen paar Jungs sehen und dazu komische Musik laufen.
Sry find ich net lustig kann mir auch net vorstellen was man daran lustig finden soll.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2010)

Schon mal das Wort Geschmack gehört ? Jeder Mensch hat nen anderen, deswegen kannst du den nicht verurteilen. Ich kannte das Original nicht, als ich diese Verarsche gefunden habe. Trotzdem hab ich gelacht, mkay ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (24. August 2010)

Ich finde das Original 1000x witziger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG_nHOaag9c&feature=related


----------



## Held² (24. August 2010)

<3 Kontrust

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXo98SEJ_MY[/youtube]


----------



## shadow24 (24. August 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der dieses Neanderthalerrumgedöhnse irgendwie gay findet? (ohne den Begriff "gay" negativ zu meinen) Sieht aus wie eine Ansammlung der Village People ^^



ich kann dir auch sagen woran das liegt:da das "harte Kerle" sind,die Gefühle zeigen und dazu tanzen...in unserer gesellschaft sofort "gay"...
und ist tatsächlich der Kriegstanz der maori,welchen die All Blacks gerne vor jedem rugbyspiel zur belustigung der massen aufführt...


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. August 2010)

Habe ich im Fernsehen exakt einmal gesehen, danach lief der Spot nie wieder:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhb30yVn8d0

Vergleichende Werbung rockt. Schade, dass kaum jemand die Eier dazu hat.


----------



## Kecoa (25. August 2010)

Ich find das hier sehr witzig 

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=m1TnzCiUSI0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJZAvOefJiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da will noch mal einer sagen Männer können nicht romantisch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Vergleichende Werbung rockt. Schade, dass kaum jemand die Eier dazu hat.


Das liegt daran, weil für vergleichende Werbung recht strenge Auflagen gelten, was erlaubt ist und was nicht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=phCe1hSBIQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Guckt euch mal 0:35 bis 0:45 an...


----------



## TrollJumper (25. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Guckt euch mal 0:35 bis 0:45 an...



Ich weiss was du meinst. Ich finds unverantwortlich, das Kinder sehen wie Leute verpetzt werden, nur weil sie an der Heizung rumspielen.
Aber irgendwas sagt mir, das es nich das ist was du meinst......
Hail to the Thermostat vielleicht?


----------



## Rexo (25. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmtRu4b0qr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alkohol ist böse-.- kenne die beiden sind bekannte von mir


----------



## White_Sky (25. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GW0H2tPZATQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BYW6C44zo24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. August 2010)

_Clockwork Orange 4ever bester Film ever
_




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZOFPy1FJY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



WTF 

wenn ich das ganze noch verstehen würde wärs wahrscheinlich noch amüsanter


----------



## Haggelo (25. August 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> WTF
> 
> wenn ich das ganze noch verstehen würde wärs wahrscheinlich noch amüsanter



ich verstehe in etwa 1/4 und es ist .... seltsam


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. August 2010)

Es gibt auch ne Version mit englischen Untertiteln. Sie feuern ihn an, dass die Kacke rauskommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aguchi (25. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yux8HHDQMDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jokxer (25. August 2010)

Kennt wer das Video auf Youtube. Wo ein 20-30 Jähriger Mann eine Frau sucht die für ihm Kochen, Putzen usw. darf. Bzw. zuvor sagt er noch im Video " Ja meine Wohnung ist so toll. Habe eine Küche wo du mir was zu Essen machen kannst. Und eine Waschmaschine wo du mir meine ganzen Sachen Waschen darfst ". Der Schluss Satz ging so " Ja Baby und das ganze könnte dann dir gehen oder so ähnlich ".


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DL1ch4VdX4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkE-cCJ--Cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Held² (26. August 2010)

Knorkator - Der Ultimative Man 

schade das die Band sich aufgelöst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fL3Sx1fbOY[/youtube]


----------



## Jokxer (26. August 2010)

http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/610/

Endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. August 2010)

_Das hier is das abgefahrenste Video Ever xD Hot to Stop Rick Roll xD _





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XM08zwmObpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaldreth (26. August 2010)

IRGENDWANN!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xsq06I3gYmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (26. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bJuFv4JcTc


----------



## Manoroth (26. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhBoR_tgXCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMYrKTU8Hmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Remember Reach...


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nUNMOPDniAw[/youtube]

epic


----------



## Rexo (28. August 2010)

_WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR!D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!

xD





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=Um9VPLfak4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Haggelo (28. August 2010)

ich musste lachen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. August 2010)

Haha saugeil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEDoGed1w0A&feature=related[/youtube]

Zitat eines Youtub Users:

Das ist eins dieser Lieder die dich dazu bringen die StVo als etwas witziges zu betrachten&#65279; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (28. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Sf8cM7f6P2I[/youtube]

Hier das Original


öhm

oder 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrSwaA-FAj4&annotation_id=annotation_49510&feature=iv[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (28. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzaec2eNxvc


----------



## Haggelo (28. August 2010)

lol


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2010)

Spätestens ab diesem Punkt nur noch langweilig und das gleiche...


----------



## yves1993 (28. August 2010)

Toothbrush is eh der langweiligste...


----------



## Dracun (29. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P5oj7SHgmDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genialer Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (29. August 2010)

Das Spiel hat eine Grafik und einen Soundtrack, dass einem der Atem stockt. Ich hoffe inständig, dass es nicht so beschissen wird, wie die Beta und diverse Interviews und Foren es derzeit vermuten lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moehrewinger (29. August 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ich liebe diesen Trailer einfach und bin fast geneigt meine alte Xbox360 aus dem Keller zu holen. Wenn die Spiele bloß nicht so verdammt teuer wären. 

Kennt noch jemand Red vs. Blue? Wußte gar nicht das es die noch gibt. Eine der besten Kampfszenen ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ke9wtbzGjCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (29. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8wmTHfmZgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltM5jHIJFw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (30. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWhxCB0ndJE[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PWhxCB0ndJE[/youtube]



\m/ xD So nen will ich auch haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (30. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=TaW5j3XqAnQ[/youtube]


2:00-2:29


----------



## Deanne (30. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeTrQavpbUw[/youtube]

Das Video NICHT nach dem verschossenen Elfer beenden!


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. August 2010)

Was ist daran so toll?^^ Finde ich absolut richtig, dass er da gelb bekommt.


----------



## Dominau (30. August 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was ist daran so toll?^^ Finde ich absolut richtig, dass er da gelb bekommt.



da hätten die Spieler vom anderen Team aber auch Gelb kriegen müssen.


----------



## Reeperbahn (31. August 2010)

Seit heute abend vor ca. 2 stunden ist das mein instant all-time favorit...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVAUlaq1iDc

Ich dachte ehrlich was für ne mainstream pop tussi, aber diese stimme o: ich komm nicht drauf klar so much 

so long


----------



## yves1993 (31. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2fhCZUdLvQ 

Die hoar die hoar xD


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Was ist daran so toll?^^ Finde ich absolut richtig, dass er da gelb bekommt.



Ähm, es geht auch gar nicht um die gelbe Karte. Der Witz an der Sache ist das schadenfrohe Verhalten vom Andorra-Spieler und Van Nistelrooys "BÄM!" Reaktion darauf nach dem Tor.


----------



## Dominau (31. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2h4bK5Thy4

i lol'ed sooooooo hard


----------



## Jokxer (31. August 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZqAGJZEYe8&feature=channel[/youtube]


----------



## moehrewinger (1. September 2010)

Da ich mich gerade ein bißchen vom Halo-Fieber hab anstecken lassen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kTNR8OVKQhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und eine Vorstellung für Achievements




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdZC5LJswFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqSCOPvPJ7g


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=evVEU-bR_9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schon ein wenig traurig...

Edit: Gott verdammt... kann doch net wahr sein... xD
Ich kriegs nicht mehr eingebettet xD


----------



## Dominau (2. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNNjMzAAbEU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (2. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yqSCOPvPJ7g[/video]



Cliché 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (2. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T4srOjhD_2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Daa daa daaaa....Usk 18.*hust*


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OOAbro_jF_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VyuVz1_knGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4aLThuU008

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (3. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afIduDpikkA&feature=related


----------



## Arosk (3. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b5AkIfgioA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (4. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qm_OtVprjlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAGI1hxTldI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (4. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pq3EsyotORM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ybEjyGmVub8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wDj6XO55yt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Irn-Bru (4. September 2010)

das mit dem ventertainment ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......aber wieso schnallen die das nicht, da leuchtet doch ein Lämpchen auf wenn jemand redet. Oder gibts für Vent auch diese tollen hacks wo man sich unsichtbar einloggen kann?


weiss wer wo genau dieser Hubby herkommt vom Dialekt her? Texas?


----------



## Haggelo (5. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=lDXOg4zG1j4[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UPlX3qF_7Xo[/youtube]

pervert kitteh's


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SGx1jsBooEo[/youtube]
ab 3:00


[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=73W7G2fRuH0[/youtube]
nerdrage sprache

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bj3rIUxhxhQ&feature=channel[/youtube]
sowieso das allergeilste


----------



## Cake is a lie (5. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKSj0Z0spqo

Immer wieder geil!


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. September 2010)

ja und hier sieht man was aus ihm durch seine "Killerspiel" Sucht geworden ist.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A7NYB4SPTJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





das mit der Psychochristin ist echt übel, so einer alten würde ich die Kinder wegnehmen.


----------



## Asysone (6. September 2010)

*Ey weisst du* .... schreckliches Kind oO

 ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3ZcZ2h4Ths


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2010)

Asysone schrieb:


> *Ey weisst du* .... schreckliches Kind oO
> 
> ... [yt]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=X3ZcZ2h4Ths[/yt]



Tja, so wollen Höhlenmenschen beweisen dass sie "krasz sint aldah"...


Das wegen der Psycho-Christin... wenn die den ganzen Tag bei mir so getan hätte... ich hätte glaube das Satans Kreuz an die Tür gemalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (7. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> das mit der Psychochristin ist echt übel, so einer alten würde ich die Kinder wegnehmen.



du weisst aber schon das das zu 100% gestellt ist und Frauentausch fast immer nicht die Familie zeigt wie sie wirklich sind.


----------



## Irn-Bru (7. September 2010)

> du weisst aber schon das das zu 100% gestellt ist und Frauentausch fast immer nicht die Familie zeigt wie sie wirklich sind.



es wird zwar vieles durch die Produktionsfirma vorgegeben, aber ansonsten sind die Familien schon echte Familien. Ein der der wenigen Sendungen wo nicht alles komplett gestellt ist,das sind keine Schauspieler. Die waren mal vor 2 Jahren bei einer Familie bei mir in der Gegend. Genauso diese dämliche Supernanny,die war hier auch schon.

Anders ist es bei Sendungen wie z.B. Familien im Brennpunkt,das sind alles Schauspieler...

Scheisse,was guckt man sich nicht alles an wenn man nicht groß weg kann wegen Gipsbein^^


----------



## Dling (7. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> es wird zwar vieles durch die Produktionsfirma vorgegeben, aber ansonsten sind die Familien schon echte Familien. Ein der der wenigen Sendungen wo nicht alles komplett gestellt ist,das sind keine Schauspieler. Die waren mal vor 2 Jahren bei einer Familie bei mir in der Gegend. Genauso diese dämliche Supernanny,die war hier auch schon.
> 
> Anders ist es bei Sendungen wie z.B. Familien im Brennpunkt,das sind alles Schauspieler...
> 
> Scheisse,was guckt man sich nicht alles an wenn man nicht groß weg kann wegen Gipsbein^^



Hey Familien im Brennpunkt RockZ !

Man kann immer über die schlechten Schauspieler lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (7. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> es wird zwar vieles durch die Produktionsfirma vorgegeben, aber ansonsten sind die Familien schon echte Familien. Ein der der wenigen Sendungen wo nicht alles komplett gestellt ist,das sind keine Schauspieler. Die waren mal vor 2 Jahren bei einer Familie bei mir in der Gegend. Genauso diese dämliche Supernanny,die war hier auch schon.
> 
> Anders ist es bei Sendungen wie z.B. Familien im Brennpunkt,das sind alles Schauspieler...
> 
> Scheisse,was guckt man sich nicht alles an wenn man nicht groß weg kann wegen Gipsbein^^



Ich glaube du hast nocht nicht das Video von der einen Familie gesehen die als WoW Süchtige unordentliche Familie dargestellt wurde. War sogar schon mal nen Video davon hier drin.
Weil na klar das sind echte Familie aber die Kriegen die ganze zeit Regie anweisungen was sie wie zu machen haben und dann wird das ganze noch so zusammengeschnitten das, das ganze total verdreht darstellt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3iS2g6Efuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BTT pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWIWtrkZxUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer wieder richtig geil.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. September 2010)

Ich hoffe bloß dass niemand das geglaubt hat.


----------



## Irn-Bru (8. September 2010)

gibt bestimmt genug die das geglaubt haben und wütende Zuschauerbriefe an den Sender geschickt haben. Ist aber schon paar Jahre alt,lief glaube ich auf RTL oder? Würde passen....


----------



## Haggelo (9. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za0-Q33rLtE[/youtube]

''ich bin eine säxmachine''

ich lag auf dem boden vor lachen.


----------



## Deanne (9. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=A38aIf-jkj0[/youtube]


----------



## White_Sky (9. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b4-XwvynMh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (9. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HsyMtYoSkC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Als ich das das erste mal sah(nach der Folge) lag ich am Boden, am besten wird es durch den Background das lachen der Crew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Supernatural ftw :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IEfb-I1oy40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geiles Video, dass nur mit einem sexistischen Kommentar noch besser ist, also:

Das passiert zu Recht, wenn sich die Frau mal wieder aus der Küche schleicht und mit der Physik spielt...




Bitte nicht ernst nehmen und es verfolgt keineswegs eine böse oder sexistische Intention.


----------



## yves1993 (9. September 2010)

Buffed Forum suckt weils sich wieder dümmer stellt als es sein muss...

http://t1.gstatic.co...mage/view/64325


 Es ist nicht erlaubt diese Dateiendung für ein Bild zu verwenden. 


--> Aha sinn??!

Wollts ja eigentlich einbetten aber gut, Spaßverderben muss schließlich sein.

BTT:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F1LmHJIJgY 

Need O_o


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2010)

@ Alko genial xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIMVWLbreEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




wäre ja garnicht lustig, wenn die anderen so lachen würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (10. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EN0GR24QsY 

Göttlich <3 Postpubertät


----------



## Breakyou (10. September 2010)

pr0ns <333333333333



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (10. September 2010)

Ich weiss das ist kein Vid, aber das passt jetzt einfach so geil zu Alkos Vid:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Watermelons are the new Lavaburst" --> Zitat von AJ XD

Menno, dein alter Ava gefiel mir besser @ Break :<


----------



## Gurzjil_ (10. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fDS872M9Y9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich mag den Clip, und das Lied. Ist einfach hammer. =D


----------



## Dominau (10. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kODnSs_m0EM&feature=sub


----------



## yves1993 (10. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L2fsubA2-c&feature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woySeSNBL3o


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WZ8Gri6qWf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0nxASl_I4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2010)

_xD_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XM08zwmObpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (10. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mB4JTFauABw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (10. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




ich lag am Boden:..."gemischt sind die 1a,das kann ich ihnnen sagen"...


----------



## Deanne (10. September 2010)

Gab es sicherlich schon, aber darüber könnte ich immer wieder lachen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## shadow24 (10. September 2010)

wenn ich für einen neuen job ein bewerbungsvideo abgeben müsste,würde es glaub ich das hier sein




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnztKo3cCmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_s0LQHndZs[/youtube]


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Limewire



Die erste Minute fand ich das Klasse, aber dann kam ich mir doch irgendwie vor wie bei täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.

Aber das Ding wäre gut geeignet für ne Wartenschleifenmusik!


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber das Ding wäre gut geeignet für ne Wartenschleifenmusik!



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (11. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://z0r.de/59

Uralt, btw viele die netmal wissen woher das ursprünglich kommt:

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=3AzpByR3MvI [/video]

<_<

Memespread of Origins ---> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/you-are-a-pirate


----------



## Haggelo (11. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pv-vXMuFAR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3
ab 3:52 besonders toll 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rg_NYCgL-IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


da musste ich ziemlich lachen


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D5tCWfi4zwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich zahl aber nicht euren Psychater!


----------



## yves1993 (12. September 2010)

Ich glaube, für den Psychiater ist es schon zu spät... :shock:


----------



## Reflox (13. September 2010)

Genau so schlimm wie:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJstmxb8vyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## criatura (13. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8BOGGfsYeVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. September 2010)

criatura schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...wie Handkäs mit Schockolade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Henni ist echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (13. September 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Genau so schlimm wie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_xdkYX6my0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pDKyOKlICM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. September 2010)

Ernsthaft, immer wenn ich denke auf Youtube wirklich jede Niederung menschlichen Verhaltens ausgemacht zu haben, belehrt mich dieser Plattform eines besseren.
Wer das hier zu Ende guckt, wird nie wieder der selbe sein.
(Und ich hoffe ich bekomme kein Adminmaule dafür *lieb guck*)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sodaKYqbRHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykwqXuMPsoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvjDr8KKtsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wem es nicht gefällt der stinkt aus dem schritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (13. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uzKtPezPsqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ab 1:00







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Om0vwhumC8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


rofl


----------



## yves1993 (14. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, immer wenn ich denke auf Youtube wirklich jede Niederung menschlichen Verhaltens ausgemacht zu haben, belehrt mich dieser Plattform eines besseren.
> Wer das hier zu Ende guckt, wird nie wieder der selbe sein.
> (Und ich hoffe ich bekomme kein Adminmaule dafür *lieb guck*)
> 
> ...



DAFÜR MUSST du einfach die Rechnung des Psychiaters bezahlen.... O_o


----------



## Irn-Bru (14. September 2010)

naja das Wechseln des Tampons durch den Freund(oder bei dem Typ wohl eher der schwule Kumpel) ist doch nun nichts schlimmes. Hab ich auch schonmal bei einer Ex gemacht, die konnte es nicht selber da sie beide Hände verbunden hatte(Karpaltunnelsyndrom links und rechts Zeigefinger gebrochen).

Wer dabei rot wird(Brüller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und sich geniert, sollte nicht so verklemmt sein.

Aber auf die Idee das ganze auch noch zu filmen und bei Youtube hochzuladen wäre ich nicht gekommen.


----------



## Haggelo (14. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> naja das Wechseln des Tampons durch den Freund(oder bei dem Typ wohl eher der schwule Kumpel) ist doch nun nichts schlimmes. Hab ich auch schonmal bei einer Ex gemacht, die konnte es nicht selber da sie beide Hände verbunden hatte(Karpaltunnelsyndrom links und rechts Zeigefinger gebrochen).
> 
> Wer dabei rot wird(Brüller
> 
> ...



bin ich jetzt unnormal wenn ich so etwas nicht mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? 

wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (14. September 2010)

Nichteinmal meiner Freundin würde ich den Tampon wechseln... Es sei denn sie ist wirklich absolut GAR nicht mehr dazu in der Lage, aber....omg

Ahja und lieber mal wieder BTT!..

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related [/video]


----------



## Irn-Bru (14. September 2010)

> Nichteinmal meiner Freundin würde ich den Tampon wechseln... Es sei denn sie ist wirklich absolut GAR nicht mehr dazu in der Lage, aber....omg



nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben....wenn es wirklich nicht alleine geht,ist es doch ok.

genau und wieder btt


----------



## Stevesteel (14. September 2010)

gebt mal bei Youtube "Kuchenblechmafia" ein.
Göttlich, wie der Moderator immer wieder bestätigt, daß der Tresor theoretisch schon offen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d3ZYF-Zmo2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (14. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TtbwTIYUmkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vT0AQoIl704

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (14. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmdVUfLjDq0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vyGB5bRqTmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c-M19AtWU9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe es ... xD


----------



## Deanne (15. September 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> naja das Wechseln des Tampons durch den Freund(oder bei dem Typ wohl eher der schwule Kumpel) ist doch nun nichts schlimmes. Hab ich auch schonmal bei einer Ex gemacht, die konnte es nicht selber da sie beide Hände verbunden hatte(Karpaltunnelsyndrom links und rechts Zeigefinger gebrochen).



Oh Gott, das würde ich persönlich aber nicht wollen. Selbst in einer Partnerschaft muss man nicht alles vom anderen mitbekommen. Und da gehört sowas definitiv dazu.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnsE7prhhqg[/youtube]


----------



## schneemaus (15. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh Gott, das würde ich persönlich aber nicht wollen. Selbst in einer Partnerschaft muss man nicht alles vom anderen mitbekommen. Und da gehört sowas definitiv dazu.



DAS hab ich mir auch gedacht. Wenn ich mir meinen Tampon nicht selbst wechseln kann, muss ich für die Zeit eben Binden benutzen. Ehrlich, ziemlich widerliche Vorstellung, mein Freund würde mir den Tampon wechseln oO


BTT:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgstELDI6ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## White_Sky (15. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6TrNQp81w8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Viele werden es eh schon kennen. Wer noch nicht.. dann viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bJTBwlWLUUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUIsAFbh2iM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## White_Sky (15. September 2010)

Hab ich das schon gepostet? (Das sind japanische Pizzawerbungen)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZF-kg8DOSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXmU5P2qIb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ahHLK7-uRSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fühl sich jemand hier irgentwie auch von der Zwiebel verarscht? Oder der Tatsache, dass man die Pizza nur insgesammt 3 Sekunden sieht?


----------



## Qonix (15. September 2010)

Also ich würd sowas ja nicht Pizza nennen.

Aber die Werbung ist lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUok_2_50HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Penis scheint zu stehn. xD


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2010)

"Auch am Samstag scheisst die Nonne..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-P_pOaw40Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (15. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5blbv4WFriM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (15. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E4ZctJ2F-U&feature=related
Alleine vom zuhören tuts weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Smbf7GRlNbM&feature=related


----------



## Kuya (16. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7y6OWW0YVHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (16. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba8n6JazZcg


----------



## Makalvian (16. September 2010)

WTF





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gQv-o5Kgbko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## White_Sky (16. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9IOsQxVKkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die Japsen haben doch einen an der Birne. xD


----------



## yves1993 (16. September 2010)

Meine Französischlehrerin war oft in Japan unterwegs und sie hat uns viel davon erzählt, und eines davon stimmt immer:

Die Japaner kennen das Gefühl "Scham" echt nicht.

Ohne Witz.

Deswegen sind sie auch überall wo es nur geht extrem kitschig...

Achja und das mit den Klos stimmt ebenfalls :3

Die Diashow zum Schluss des Schuljahres hat Fotos von diesen Kos gezeigt, da kann man sogar den Druck einstellen....

Mh passt dann wohl auch hierhin :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV9gZDUBNb0


----------



## Alion (17. September 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> WTF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe gerade meinen Traumjob gefunden..... NICHT!
Meine Fresse. Ich würde sogar die Kriese schieben, wenn ich an einem Gesicherten seil hoch müsste. Aber auch noch ungesichert.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. September 2010)

Ich würde sterben vor Angst!


----------



## Davatar (17. September 2010)

David Hasselhoff is back! Das sind echt mal lustige Werbespots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=za0-Q33rLtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pgrOKlV9CNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lttqpsK7LWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98I_-wkBTJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (17. September 2010)

^ 

habe ich schon gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (17. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0cRwwE6j2Q 

Beste Zensur die man sich nur Vorstellen kann xD


----------



## Haggelo (17. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-WTcUCDpjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schlechte qualität ... aber trotzdem witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (17. September 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Meine Französischlehrerin war oft in Japan unterwegs und sie hat uns viel davon erzählt, und eines davon stimmt immer:
> 
> Die Japaner kennen das Gefühl "Scham" echt nicht.
> 
> ...



Passend zum Thema:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jUU3b8B55G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fühlt sich jemand genauso verarscht wie ich?

Hät' ich nen japanischen Kanal, würde ich mir lieber die unterhaltsme Werbung, anstatt mir die Filme, anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hät' ich nen japanischen Kanal, würde ich mir lieber die unterhaltsme Werbung, anstatt mir die Filme, anschauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



totally /sign.
japanische Werbespots sind dermaßen krank und kitschig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjsIe_91a9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Haste eben aufgenommen oder was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (17. September 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Haste eben aufgenommen oder was ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, gibt aber kein anderes auf youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuya (18. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Lj7m37FbXo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O5Twsc9vvVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTxINWXNrPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wY6insZjCfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=czprCErG4ts[/youtube]

Ich kann es nicht genau beschreiben, aber ich krieg von dem Video irgendwie Schmerzen.


----------



## yves1993 (19. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=czprCErG4ts[/youtube]
> 
> Ich kann es nicht genau beschreiben, aber ich krieg von dem Video irgendwie Schmerzen.



Kopf -> Tisch -> Schmerzen.


----------



## White_Sky (19. September 2010)

Unnötig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=prwxzUPfsNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WTF!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZFFUzyAWPFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (20. September 2010)

also ich find die toll weiß gar nich was an der nervig sein soll xD

The Annoying Orange





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZN5PoW7_kdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (20. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aWnjAWGEewk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvS6rlLD9tQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Buj2ywe-akM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (20. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-CKbNE5ql0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (20. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nYX3fYBVKUk[/youtube]

Hier dürften sich einige wiedererkennen.


----------



## schneemaus (20. September 2010)

Die beiden sind einfach grandios. Bin beim Rumzappen mal auf 3sat gelandet und hab mich gefragt, ob ich träume oder das wirklich gerade auf diesem Sender läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8-MJvBOLIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Video mit Alkohol intus = totally crazy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (21. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wfYmTJYdeTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFFFFFFGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Gerti (21. September 2010)

Das mit den Blasen hab ich gestern ode rso auf nerdcore.de gesehen zu geil xDDDD

Und das mit Lobo ist auch recht cool :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2010)

OMG @ female ninja magic^^

hat mich aber dazu gebracht das wieder in favs auszugraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oq8xuVnB-Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Irn-Bru (21. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4XeF72zLjNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 so ab 2:15 wirds interessant... (ich hoffe es geht ok das man ständig das Wort "F*ck hört...sonst versteht man aber nichts....)

jaja pressure point knock outs sind schon böse......aber der Typ hats verdient, wie ich solch Typen hasse....




ppko sind allerdings auch recht gefährlich, nicht zum nachmachen empfohlen, kann schwere Schäden oder sogar den Tod verursachen....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bmEa0FN5DhY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



allerdings man nuss dabei sehr exakt sein, wer jetzt also denkt geil das probier ich auch mal wirds eh nicht hinbekommen, braucht man viel Übung zu..


----------



## Alcasim (22. September 2010)

herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCcNncDYxIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (22. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2_ueohYRhU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Haggelo (23. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wwdi1HTCyDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. September 2010)

Ich sitze ja selten vorm Screen und halte mir den umfangreichen Bauch vor Lachen aber hier passierte es.

Lauscht einem "Master of Communication" (leider auf English)
Immer nach dem Motto: WOLLT IHR DEN TOTALEN SCHATZMEISTER??





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IMgyi57s-A4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (24. September 2010)

Hab ich die tage schon auf youtube gesehen, ist aber trotzdem noch sehr witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (24. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich sitze ja selten vorm Screen und halte mir den umfangreichen Bauch vor Lachen aber hier passierte es.
> 
> Lauscht einem "Master of Communication" (leider auf English)
> Immer nach dem Motto: WOLLT IHR DEN TOTALEN SCHATZMEISTER??



Leck' mich fett, was haben sie dem denn in den Kaffee gekippt? Der geht vom Pult weg, holt tief Luft, macht einen bedeutungsvollen Gesichtsausdruck und rennt dann doch wieder zum Pult zurück, weil er den Text vergessen hat. Zwischendrin entfällt ihm dann spontan sein geniales Zitat, das ja auch irre schwierig auswendig zu lernen und überhaupt nicht ausgelutscht ist und dann überschlägt sich seine Stimme wieder und wieder, weil er zwar gerne brüllen und richtig entschlossen rüberkommen möchte, aber gleichzeitig viel zu viel Schiss hat. Ist vielleicht ganz gut, dass er eine dunkle Hose trägt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (25. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=whB5t2L2ZK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ab 3 min wird nur noch krank


----------



## Haggelo (25. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RS5oo-fuYsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


finde ich einfach n1 !


----------



## shadow24 (25. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich sitze ja selten vorm Screen und halte mir den umfangreichen Bauch vor Lachen aber hier passierte es.
> 
> Lauscht einem "Master of Communication" (leider auf English)
> Immer nach dem Motto: WOLLT IHR DEN TOTALEN SCHATZMEISTER??
> ...




mann,egal was der genommen hat,das will ich auch...

udn ich empfehl ihm mein momentanes lieblingslied...das gilt auch für alle stubenhocker heute aufm samstag...mal ab in die disse und wieder frei fühlen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VuAi-ymJkp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## White_Sky (25. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6W1UssWXOXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgentwie mag ich den Panda.


----------



## criatura (25. September 2010)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/fd-53f727b716/stephen_colberts_nuclear_attack

(leider hier nicht einbettbar)


----------



## Haggelo (25. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oQnForWPm78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (25. September 2010)

und alle vorherigen videos in einem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SFEOn-bw7JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (25. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pya8jDBgSck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t9mxon4txFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


oh lol






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85rNub7z8i8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (28. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9VsXe3Pu1fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yghFBt-fXmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6csPWzurwHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (28. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> ...



Das Letzte erinnert ich an die eine Folge von Supernatural 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rytR24AhXjA[/youtube]


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXNdgjuMWqU

Solche Milch-Werbespots laufen bei uns jeden Tag in der Glotze, weil unsere Kühe bekloppt sind.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_v2eyd8sEY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (1. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g18dJEe4HFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (1. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S4se7NPiwVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wird wohl ein DLC oder ? Halte nicht so viel von DLC's, aber der schaut lustig aus.


----------



## Haggelo (1. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHHHHHHH



WANNNNNNNN?

WAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNN?


----------



## shadow24 (1. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zsGWLpJ9szk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> AHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heisst ja "bald" einige spekulieren über den 18 November

Aber ich hoffe, dass es an Halloween da ist^^ Cousin & ich würden es dann zocken. 

Wäre doch schön, Halloween und man kann ZOmbies schnetzeln^^


----------



## TheGui (2. Oktober 2010)

ok WTF geht in diesem Trailer vor?

Heiße Weiber mit Schwertern, Raketenwerfern, Kannonen auf Bikes und Flugzeugen im Weltraum gegen Drachen, Nazis und gigantischen Ninjasamurairobotern mit Gatlinguns O_o

WTF?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VR5RaZupoO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (2. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hthw2PjBwVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nööööööööäääääääää main nahme ias hocheee.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VtlV1KG4a1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Damn Nature


----------



## Haggelo (3. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BR6DaBawsZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



rofäääln


----------



## shadow24 (4. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k-yVxKWFUnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHDXRTJjgVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO-GsDwYwtI


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Oktober 2010)

@ Berserkekitten

Schön zu sehen, dass du den unflätigen Videos anderer Nutzer eine Video entgegensetzt, welches die Schönheiten und Wunder der Natur zum Inhalt hat.
Solche besinnlichen Momente sind es, die dieses Forum auszeichnen.

Ich selber möchte dabei nicht zurückstecken und ebenfalls ein Video posten, welches die innige Verbundeheit zwischen Mensch und Natur zum Thema hat!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bIIZrvaT-bY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß ein alter Hut aber interessant bearbeitet 
4 Chords = 1 Hit




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5pidokakU4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zc2z9sExrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschön <3


----------



## Manoroth (7. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sBxCl2TJNnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Oktober 2010)

Und nun etwas aus der Rubrik: *Spaß beim Bund* 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TbEqJzfY-mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O9AIKTWy6SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3Sk8jDSwo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (8. Oktober 2010)

[youtube] http://www.youtube.c...KiYI&feature=iv [/youtube]

[youtube] http://www.youtube.c...J1zc&feature=iv [/youtube]


----------



## Yangsoon (8. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piwd5SFJrS4


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Hm. Hab die ganze Zeit überlegt, ob das Video vielleicht zu anstößig ist... Aber nach Kittens Naturdokumentation hab ich da keine Bedenken mehr 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQVRVuHISM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMzL20xJJ2g[/youtube]

durchgehende pipe ftw


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1et-mTu89QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7ZVEvxSR7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EPIC


----------



## criatura (11. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3YMVzh8jABE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (11. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uzudGPIGlDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Oktober 2010)

Einfach ein wunderschönes Lied:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UsCy2BmDeU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schwäbischer Cowboy bei Family Guy:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLpgf8S94_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GRiJVMASwjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsYT47BWHms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2URImmLYAsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YvEibGgp-GA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yPQq0Bz6QQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m1TnzCiUSI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (12. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6QVzKihKiYI[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhuYIr1J1zc[/youtube]
PÄDOPHILES GRINSEN!?


----------



## Falathrim (12. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> PÄDOPHILES GRINSEN!?



Poste doch einfach die Vids von Ray William Johnson wenn du schon exakt die Vids postest, die er in seinen Videos verwendet und kommentiert ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mb51Mvd-yWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das neue ist gerade raus (aber nicht so gut)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bs_16lkXLyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haggelo (12. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Poste doch einfach die Vids von Ray William Johnson wenn du schon exakt die Vids postest, die er in seinen Videos verwendet und kommentiert ._.




wieso sollte ich ? 

Die vids die ich gepostet habe sind in voller Länge.

Bei RWJ muss man sich erstmal 4 min lang dämliche Kommentare dazu anhören. 




tzzz


----------



## Breakyou (12. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
Die Frau am anfang ist geil


----------



## White_Sky (12. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULsTrbnnN90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## valfaris92 (12. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YOyb-fqnN28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## valfaris92 (12. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VgCzt-W-nko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2010)

nur normale links, is kein utube, geht daher nich anders sry ^^

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/seehund-schreit-wie-ein-mann

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/sprechender-hund


----------



## Dracun (13. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uzudGPIGlDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zur Zeit mein absoluter Favorit kenne ich aus einer Bones Folge als Brennan Agent Sullivan alleine in die Karibik fahren lässt.


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8DhpmHMPh1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v6tP3PXVimo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g18dJEe4HFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsOGDZNBJxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bkG0sBlemEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

Dickes NEEEEEED *.*


----------



## Fauzi (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Story ist bestimmt lustig, aber die Grafik macht mich nicht wirklich an.. :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOfpmigIMOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nenenenenenenenenenene Spidermaaaan Spidermaaaaaaaa


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VySFXtHFQfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Dein Schwanz muss noch viel sauberer sein!"


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, das habe ich gesucht! 

Ich finds ja heftig, da das 3-6 Jährige schauen. 

Wusstet ihr dass wenn man die weissen Playmobil richtig zusammen stellt es aussieht als ob sie "es machen" würden?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr dass wenn man die weissen Playmobil richtig zusammen stellt es aussieht als ob sie "es machen" würden?



Hab i früher immer mit Lego gemacht  Da funktioniert das auch


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Danke, das habe ich gesucht!
> 
> Ich finds ja heftig, da das 3-6 Jährige schauen.
> 
> Wusstet ihr dass wenn man die weissen Playmobil richtig zusammen stellt es aussieht als ob sie "es machen" würden?



Jeder 4 Jährige Kind denkt ja auch sofort an das gewisse Ding wenn er Schwanz hört


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Jeder 4 Jährige Kind denkt ja auch sofort an das gewisse Ding wenn er Schwanz hört



In der heutigen Zeit....ich denke Ja.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Oktober 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> In der heutigen Zeit....ich denke Ja.



Peter: "Hey! Anna willst du auch mal meinen Schwanz sauber machen?"

Anna: "Wieso?"

Peter:"Ich will auch endlich fliegen können."

Anna: "Okay!"

Vlt. hast du Recht. :S


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Peter: "Hey! Anna willst du auch mal meinen Schwanz sauber machen?"
> 
> Anna: "Wieso?"
> 
> ...



Siehste. Fliegen könnte ya auch sinnbildlich gemeint sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WEXRomOO448

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deck5 (14. Oktober 2010)

also meine youtube lieblinge sind ltf und dap .... auch wenn lettere mich wegen meiner Nicht böse gemeinten und auch nicht böse zu verstehneden meinung(ich habe geschrieben das palas schwer wären (wusste nicht das die so einfach geworden sind)) aus dem livestream gebannt haben


----------



## moehrewinger (14. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCayacFcCX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tyro (15. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNL_YnEyQVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich will den Film gucken, jetzt sofort!


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

Deck5 schrieb:


> also meine youtube lieblinge sind ltf und dap .... auch wenn lettere mich wegen meiner Nicht böse gemeinten und auch nicht böse zu verstehneden meinung(ich habe geschrieben das palas schwer wären (wusste nicht das die so einfach geworden sind)) aus dem livestream gebannt haben



Ich habe gerade nur Bahnhof und Paladin verstanden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yUw2kQP3PU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Epic


----------



## Fauzi (15. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VyQq5BJUNg[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucwwpqUGlhY[/youtube]


----------



## White_Sky (15. Oktober 2010)

*FAIL!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BOdkHbV0Yyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WTF?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> *FAIL!*
> 
> WTF?


1. Ergibt das wissenschaftlich keinen Sinn, was die für ne scheiße behaupten.

2. Hasse ich immer diese dummen Kinder, die den scheiß 1 Tag vorher in der Schule gemacht haben und sich für intelligent und toll halten. Die Erwachsenen haben das eben nie gelernt, weil es ziemlich unnötig ist, oder es eben nach 20, 30, 40 Jahren vergessen. Und die Eltern von dem Kind haben was an der Erziehung falsch gemacht. Alleine schon Thimo mit h lässt erahnen, dass es irgendwelche Angebereltern sind, die ihr völlig uninteressantes Kind für wahnsinnig intelligent und außergewöhnlich halten.


Da werden nur die Erwachsenen bloß gestellt und die Eltern dieses Kindes dürfen dann angeben.




Edit: "Jeder Grundschüler sollte diese Aufgabe meistern können."

Ich will mal sehen, wie sich unser werter Thimo ohne 1 zu 1 Anleitung eines Lehrers das hergeleitet hat.


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

Was ein schei...


----------



## White_Sky (15. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 1. Ergibt das wissenschaftlich keinen Sinn, was die für ne scheiße behaupten.
> 
> *2. Hasse ich immer diese dummen Kinder, die den scheiß 1 Tag vorher in der Schule gemacht haben und sich für intelligent und toll halten. Die Erwachsenen haben das eben nie gelernt, weil es ziemlich unnötig ist, oder es eben nach 20, 30, 40 Jahren vergessen. Und die Eltern von dem Kind haben was an der Erziehung falsch gemacht. Alleine schon Thimo mit h lässt erahnen, dass es irgendwelche Angebereltern sind, die ihr völlig uninteressantes Kind für wahnsinnig intelligent und außergewöhnlich halten.
> *
> ...



Oder du kannst auch sagen: Woher will das Kind wissen, ob die Spitze der Nadel wirklich nach Norden und nicht nach Süden zeigt? -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Oder du kannst auch sagen: Woher will das Kind wissen, ob die Spitze der Nadel wirklich nach Norden und nicht nach Süden zeigt?



Halten wir fest:


1. Ist das Experiment fail.


2. Hat das Kind das nen Tag vorher schon reingepredigt bekommen.

3. Ist der Name dumm.






Also ist der Test sowas von nutzlos.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DSPUbMFgFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur AWESOME  Hätte trotzdem nicht gedacht, dass Neil Patrick Harris 
(also der Barney-Darsteller) homosexuell ist bei der Rolle, die er spielt ...Respekt


----------



## White_Sky (15. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Halten wir fest:
> 1. Ist das Experiment fail.
> 2. Hat das Kind das nen Tag vorher schon reingepredigt bekommen.
> 3. Ist der Name dumm.
> Also ist der Test sowas von nutzlos.



http://www.lachschon.de/item/86763-galileo/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> http://www.lachschon.../86763-galileo/



Ich bin bekennender Lachschonianer.


Das Bild und das Experiment ist demnach für mich schon mehr als alt. 

Auf Lachschon hab ich mich über den Dreck, bei weitaus schlimmerer Wortwahl, ausgelassen


----------



## Thoor (15. Oktober 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 3. Ist der Name dumm.



Entscheidendes Kriterium.


----------



## Haggelo (15. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> http://www.lachschon.../86763-galileo/



Haha 

hätte ich bei meinem Referat über Galileo zeigen sollen


----------



## Dling (15. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> *FAIL!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SICHERLICH! Und meine Oma heißt Diethard.
Dieser Thimo is höchstens 6 und in dem Alter hab ich noch das Alphabet gelernt^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8rDgE9d3GXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (16. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Oder du kannst auch sagen: Woher will das Kind wissen, ob die Spitze der Nadel wirklich nach Norden und nicht nach Süden zeigt? -.-



Genau, denn die Nadel müsste doch vom anderen Magneten gestört werden oder? Ich meine. Nebendran liegt eine zwar kleine Ablagerung Magnetismus aber: sie ist näher! Also müsste die Nadel eigentlich zu dem zeigen.


----------



## tonygt (16. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Genau, denn die Nadel müsste doch vom anderen Magneten gestört werden oder? Ich meine. Nebendran liegt eine zwar kleine Ablagerung Magnetismus aber: sie ist näher! Also müsste die Nadel eigentlich zu dem zeigen.



Wenn der Magnet weit genug weg lag nicht da kleine Magneten ja ein geringeres Magnetisches Umfeld haben als der Nordpol. Allerdings stellt sich wirklich die frage ob die Nadel richtung Norden oder Süden zeigt da man das glaube ich nicht so wirklich beeinflussen kann.


----------



## Mareike80 (16. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCzSp6t01lI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ihr Kifft doch alle


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=15S0g8pG6HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


NEED


----------



## Irn-Bru (17. Oktober 2010)

der Typ ist genial,der hat noch mehr Videos gemacht,aber ich glaube die darf man hier nicht posten


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (17. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x6VhNCKw5Q&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mbmrCMy9UgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Batman hat für jede Lebenslage einen Spruch.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

was show me your genitals?
das doch nicht schlimm?
es wird erst so richtig geil wenn man den sarkasmus dabei erkennt eig ist das werk schon richtig zynisch


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xC03hmS1Brk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


der text ist zu genial <3
OLD PEOPLE BURNING,OLD PEOPLE BURNING!
PUT YOUR HANDS UP


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZrCw8po7JKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Lets get ready to rumb00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000wlllllll


----------



## Irn-Bru (18. Oktober 2010)

> was show me your genitals?
> das doch nicht schlimm?
> es wird erst so richtig geil wenn man den sarkasmus dabei erkennt eig ist das werk schon richtig zynisch



ich glaube nicht dass er die Texte so eindeutig geschrieben hätte wenn es ihm darum gehen würde Alice Schwarzer&Co zu provozieren.

da steckt was ganz anderes dahinter, es ist zwar zynisch aber nicht in der Richtung die man durch die Texte vermuten würde. Dazu muss man recht gut Englisch(was eigentlich auch nicht reicht, wenn man mit dem slang nicht vertraut ist) können um die Texte seiner "Parodieopfer" zu verstehen.


Kleiner Tip: In welcher Musikrichtung wird viel über Sex,Waffen,Mord usw. gesungen? Und wieso ist es umso witziger weil er ein Weisser ist? 


gibt so viel geile Videos von dem, am besten mal in seinem channel gucken.

Auch sehr nett ist das hier.....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDgHO15Bb58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auch hier ist nicht das Offensichtliche der Witz an der Sache 


auch göttlich 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SulD2NSqG74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Batman hat für jede Lebenslage einen Spruch.


Hahaha:
Batman: Oh, ich steck besser 5 Cent in die (Park)Uhr.
Robin: Kein Polizist verpasst dem Batmobil eine Anzeige!
Batman: Egal, Robin! Diese paar Cent sind für den Bau besserer Strassen. Wir müssen alle dafür aufkommen. Weisst Du, das ist Bürgerpflicht!
Robin: Heilige Steuer, da hast Du mal wieder recht Batman!

Ich glaubs nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYK_Gqyf48Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gute alte Zeiten


----------



## yves1993 (18. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq4Y7ztznKc&feature=player_embedded 

GUTE NEUE ZEITEN O.o


----------



## Olliruh (18. Oktober 2010)

@Irn Bru ach jetzt erzähl mal keinen ...


----------



## Haggelo (19. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm-ZRXo_z8k[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnTTnFuUAZg&feature=channel[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ene8r84c5K8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pY9N6gJH45A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (19. Oktober 2010)

WTF IS DAS????





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQmvkvgMs6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_qRvos9Evhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0AMsKNqIVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ja ja ja ja ja xD


----------



## tonygt (21. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> WTF IS DAS????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Film mit schönen Frauen die mit Waffen und Schwertern rum fuchteln und gegen Untote Samurais und Nazis kämpfen.
Klingt nach einer super story mit viel Tiefgang


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> WTF IS DAS????




Das ? Das ist das Paradies, mein Freund.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ein Film mit schönen Frauen die mit Waffen und Schwertern rum fuchteln und gegen Untote Samurais und Nazis kämpfen.
> Klingt nach einer super story mit viel Tiefgang



Du hast die Drachen vergessen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JV5R9sqjWPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Make the Most of Now, Vaderfone


----------



## TheGui (21. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du hast die Drachen vergessen.



Vergiss den 10m großen Samurai mecha mit Gattlinguns nich!


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Vergiss den 10m großen Samurai mecha mit Gattlinguns nich!



Made my Year


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Oktober 2010)

Das ursprüngliche Viedo war unfein, der Herr war nicht betrunken sondern behindert. Mea Culpa.

Dann eben das hier: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TIXKDPvLExY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sekundant (22. Oktober 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ein Film mit schönen Frauen die mit Waffen und Schwertern rum fuchteln und gegen Untote Samurais und Nazis kämpfen.
> Klingt nach einer super story mit viel Tiefgang


Ne Tüte Popcorn am Schoß und der Spaß kann beginnen. Aber bitte in 3D, wie sich das heute gehört.


----------



## Thoor (22. Oktober 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ein Film mit schönen Frauen die mit Waffen und Schwertern rum fuchteln und gegen Untote Samurais und Nazis kämpfen.
> Klingt nach einer super story mit viel Tiefgang



was braucht man(n) mehr?


----------



## Haggelo (22. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za0-Q33rLtE[/youtube]

Immernoch das


----------



## Berserkius (22. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xEjGzilieYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (22. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Soviel zum Thema Hip Hop, assozial und dumme Jugend...

(Ich weiss nicht jeder der Hip Hop hört ist so )


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema Hip Hop, assozial und dumme Jugend...
> 
> (Ich weiss nicht jeder der Hip Hop hört ist so )



Also gegen Ende,sieht es so aus, als ob sie hinter dem Tisch (war's glaube ich) bisschen "hoppehoppe reiter" spielen.


----------



## Berserkius (22. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DWyLnW-rqUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





gruuusssseeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## shadow24 (23. Oktober 2010)

hehe,der anführer der ökos ist aus meinem nachbarort und hat in der tageszeitung von den dreharbeiten berichtet.die mussten den dreh ganz oft wiederholen weil die sich kaputt gelacht haben.und er musste ca.80 mal schreien bis der dreh im kasten war




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AI2y4GikP20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (24. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zkE2BTjYFGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Where are you from?"
-*deep grunt* "Arizona"
-"Obviously" 
<3


----------



## Berserkius (24. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (24. Oktober 2010)

30sec Tanzen, Hüpfen und schon K.O??? Sowas grenzt schon ans Unmögliche...


----------



## Held² (24. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Falathrim schrieb:
> 
> 
> > __ Youtube
> ...


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Oktober 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Edit: Hier ist das Gewinner Video respekt der Typ hat sicher ordentlich dafür trainiert
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HzMCw_B0D3M[/youtube]



Jetzt müsste er nur noch aussehen wie ein Zwerg. :>


----------



## Dracun (24. Oktober 2010)

das ist wirklich wow .. respekt .. absolute glanzleistung


----------



## Falathrim (24. Oktober 2010)

Der andere hätte gewinnen sollen...mehr Einsatz als sich das Bein brechen geht nicht...obwohl er weiter hätte tanzen müssen, Untote fühlen keinen Schmerz D:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yl1HctunhQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kann das Album "Tokio Bordell" von Blumio nur allen ans Herz legen...sehr, sehr intelligente Texte mit sehr viel Aussage (Selbst Eberhard hat eine gewissen Aussage :>)


----------



## yves1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Der andere hätte gewinnen sollen...mehr Einsatz als sich das Bein brechen geht nicht...obwohl er weiter hätte tanzen müssen, Untote fühlen keinen Schmerz D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (25. Oktober 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> [Blödes Bild]


Sehr sinnvoller Post, muss ich schon sagen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rubG-HlWrJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0N1_0SUGlDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3

!!!


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JaFVyKFakHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (25. Oktober 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sehr sinnvoller Post, muss ich schon sagen.



Danke. Besser konnte ich nicht den verursachten Ohrenkrebs ausdrücken


----------



## Berserkius (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qU71ladKcOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytqbad0NDt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bSnJ03PuHI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


kill them all with fire


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

Uff whoa Olli das ist Ohrenkrebs 

Strange Video, so viel unlogisches o.O


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Uff whoa Olli das ist Ohrenkrebs
> 
> Strange Video, so viel unlogisches o.O



aber der rap teil am anfang ist erstaunlich gut 

I`m a ninja, jo !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Y4ynXHFR9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So viel versteh ich da ... v.v ^^


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9CgnEKLlOO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bz1R3AxI9w8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

Kratzbüstig :O Das ist heftig ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nv67jr8KdFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




... krank xD


----------



## Reflox (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K1a_n-YN9Qk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2010)

@ Reflox DAFÜR geb ich doch 30 € aus  

4 Pferde der Apokalypse , EPIC !!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (25. Oktober 2010)

[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"][youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=GThGjHinMKE[/youtube]
[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"]Im 3D Kino ist das sicher grandios.[/font]


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txalsgU_5sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


so muss das laufen

omg,omg,omg NEED !!!! 
dieser film in 3D das wird bestimmt besser als hostel


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2eFRl9H6xYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (25. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MM_7I5cHuzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Göttlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7eqAL3iuzy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trancecore <3


----------



## M_of_D (26. Oktober 2010)

Diminished Reality (fucking awesome)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FgTq-AgYlTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ic9tlQlhBfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Absolut genial


----------



## yves1993 (28. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JdLCEwEFCMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Oktober 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



lol genial, will auch so ein Poster oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMOSMqJYd48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ahahaha eifnach geil gemacht


----------



## shadow24 (28. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34I7LZwQdes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4UleBJ_E3Y
viel besser <3


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wBa7wEr-lQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> viel besser <3



Also wenn hier jetzt schon über die beste Version von "Somewhere over the Rainbow" geredet wird... Sorry, aber darüber geht jawohl nix:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OxMwnq4mz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wobei ich nicht verstehe, dass das erst jetzt so einen Hype erfährt. Mein Vater hört viel SWR3 und die haben vor Jahren schon angefangen, das Lied oft zu spielen und seitdem ist das für mich die schönste Version von dem Lied, die ich kenne.


Wo ich grad schon so ein schönes Lied gepostet hab, fällt mir auch noch das ein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LbS1JaqY1xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trauriger Text :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Genial 

Aber nix geht über ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_r5YCuOUzMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=F4UleBJ_E3Y[/video]
> viel besser <3



The Blanks sind super, aber Sam Lloyd alleine hats auch drauf 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QEYcfHoWm2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2010)

lol ihr nehmt doch nur die vids die bei "the blanks" an der seite waren


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yRey0SR1At4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


in high quality epic


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M1uVi41I1oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xDD


----------



## Haggelo (29. Oktober 2010)

1:00 


LOL!!!!


----------



## shadow24 (30. Oktober 2010)

aaaaaaahhhh....unleashed again....




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=94-4c0eJikk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BHDmzR4Dfgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Braamséry (31. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kcoNXMC_ovE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist mal sooo mega.

NUr leider in Deu noch nicht so bekannt wie der großteil des schrotts den man sonst zu hören bekommt^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=it9d94JNriQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erinnert mich an irgendwas


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0VwQYiIX-A4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


!!!


----------



## Thoor (31. Oktober 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6Xl9tBWt54&feature=channel[/youtube]

Lordi hat einfach die geilsten Musikvideos


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnvLojsdZKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haxxler (1. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=La2tQWkTRjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich finds lustig...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wJvr9qmyHXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eKmh-0E5BjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Axis of Awesome 
Ich finde die Jungs machen einfach nur geniale Musik.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zgxr5WX9m48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wir sind bereit für den Krieg !!!


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2010)

hoffe war nich schon... hab aber irgendwie kein ton beim utube link. notfalls steht der originale drunter...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btdUIolrtVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://videos.rofl.to/clip/60-arten-zu-sterben-in-5-minuten


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Del4eTJXwp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ich wusste es, irgendwas stimmt mit dem kerl nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d3ZYF-Zmo2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dr. Octo-mother f*cking-gonapus BLLLLAAAAAH!!!!![/font]


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pAmepbO8ZtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


der refrain ist tollig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2010)

OMFG Epic @ über mir xDDD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pnRVIC7kS4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWJFTGFDcH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


auch geil !
alle seine vids sind horny


----------



## BlizzLord (1. November 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hachja Kinder. :>



Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



1:08Minute ist jawohl genial. 

Erstmal 40 Sekunden darüber sprechen die Frau zu retten obwohl sie nur noch 1 Minute zu leben hat. xP


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QgfnOz9jyM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wie recht er hat.


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn man den Kopf zu lange im Betonmischer hatte.


----------



## yves1993 (2. November 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> hoffe war nich schon... hab aber irgendwie kein ton beim utube link. notfalls steht der originale drunter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epic <3

Kein Sound weil Urheberrechtsgaylords rumtrollen müssen 

Im Internet. Irgendwie Fail.


----------



## Sekundant (2. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cLrBxc0PrXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2010)

Muahaha man hat ihn dazu gezwungen:  (singen ist gemeint^^)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MJ1YBCHkHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZrMvYHFeH60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNNvleKrPqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jaja, wenn man das vergisst ...


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (2. November 2010)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7743703/Unheilig_Unter_Deiner_Flagge

das lied ist wunderschön , läuft bei mir in der dauerschleife^^


ist zwar nicht von YouTube da der player bei mir nicht geht - ka warum nicht


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tuy4Bpz080Q


----------



## Berserkius (3. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCCyPGV0_z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ha so geil.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2WNrx2jq184

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bird, Bird, Bird, B- B- B- Bird


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-PX2Z4r-e4


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iDr4H7JjdVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



scheisse das ist die geilste 1&1 verarsche 
ich muss immer noch lachen xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1zeJkG6IBGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Family Guy ist einfach göttlich...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3KJWhcOYxFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Isthos (4. November 2010)

Find die beiden derzeit ganz gut:
haha1 und haha2


----------



## Berserkius (4. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJIVy7aRvrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Der Mann lebt auf der Strasse und denkt er ist Zaratustra


das ist Berlin. Ich liebe es


----------



## Deanne (4. November 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Md7iv0Rg1LU[/youtube]

Mal was ganz anderes, aber der Song stimmt mich unglaublich ruhig und gelassen.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtlQ5SFEDWQ&feature=related[/youtube]

Ich weiß, ich weiß, untrve und so. Aber man, der Song rockt einfach.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. November 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUBWRglc8iY[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> Ich weiß, ich weiß, untrve und so. Aber man, der Song rockt einfach.



War gestern aufm Konzert von denen, der Song wurde am Anfang gespielt. Einfach der Hammer 

BTT:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PbZDMxmQUCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (5. November 2010)

Englische T-Mobile Werbung - gab Tränen, Schläge und Verhaftungen bei den Dreharbeiten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NB3NPNM4xgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manoroth (6. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m-q39YehBHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (6. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M6Xc9JjlMcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## White_Sky (6. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v65yH35J46o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjsIe_91a9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



XDD ACH DU SCHEIßE! DIESE WERBUNG IST GEIL!^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_k4uZRgfTUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DIE AUCH!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oq8xuVnB-Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. November 2010)

das vorpsiel gibts in folge #205 day9tv.blip.tv




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a4F0AQzE3Bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. November 2010)

Day9 ist doch der beste xP


----------



## yves1993 (7. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXasCjUTNpE&ob=av3e


----------



## BlizzLord (7. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wc1EycCtKrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Day[9] als Zerg :>


----------



## Kaldreth (11. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ckpNYhlMipA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1u---eFwpYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besonders 1:30 bis 2:20


----------



## Sekundant (12. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bmOT-cX7MsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (12. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVDmyGkD-xA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (14. November 2010)

wie geil ^^


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnNZyGoyzDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*hust*

was du auch noch ? lol





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghnbBtSYw0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Er is Chef 

Gut in Hagen zu wohnen


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WajHWpTLogc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Call of Potter - Modern spellwars ...


----------



## tonygt (16. November 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht echt oder ?


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das ist nicht echt oder ?



Das Video?

Ist von EA selbst... leider -.-"


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

Die Kommentare sind geil^^
"CALL OF HARRY POTTER MODERN ZAUBER 2 ????&#65279;"


----------



## Euphemia (16. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBeLCDTPs8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich muss jedes Mal fast weinen wenn ich den seh vor lachen^^;





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zv5OIvwqkvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hach das war noch eine Werbung.


----------



## Thoor (16. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Der Typ hätte echt mal Paar auf die Nase verdient... so richtig schön mit Schmackes... mal schauen wer dann "chef is" :'D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Kommentare sind geil^^
> "CALL OF HARRY POTTER MODERN ZAUBER 2 ????&#65279;"



Schaut aber auch so aus. Das allererste Game zu HP Teil 1 war genial, danach wurde es immer schlimmer!


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Der Typ hätte echt mal Paar auf die Nase verdient... so richtig schön mit Schmackes... mal schauen wer dann "chef is" :'D



allerdings 

jeder lacht ihn seit dieser nummer aus 

der traut sich tatsächlich noch auf die straße  :O


----------



## Laz0rgun (16. November 2010)

> Schaut aber auch so aus. Das allererste Game zu HP Teil 1 war genial, danach wurde es immer schlimmer!



Da is noch genug Wahrheit für minimum zwei weitere Quotes drin, also hop hop


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k-wFI9vTqto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



verdammt geil^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. November 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Der Typ hätte echt mal Paar auf die Nase verdient... so richtig schön mit Schmackes... mal schauen wer dann "chef is" :'D



Eins muss man Ersin aber lassen, er kann sich gegen die Frau verbal wehren. Man muss dazu aber auch noch erwähnen, dass Ersin in wirklichkeit gar nicht so ist, er wurde für diese Sendung wohl sehr gut bezahlt und hat nur eine Rolle gespielt.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Eins muss man Ersin aber lassen, er kann sich gegen die Frau verbal wehren. Man muss dazu aber auch noch erwähnen, dass Ersin in wirklichkeit gar nicht so ist, er wurde für diese Sendung wohl sehr gut bezahlt und hat nur eine Rolle gespielt.



Wie jeder andere auch in diesen Sendungen.

Hier haste 100&#8364; jetzt sei mal so richtig assi.



> Grüne schrieb:
> 
> 
> > __ Youtube
> ...



Wenn das Jemand in echt durchzieht ich glaub der gegner denkt nicht "Oh fuck ich bin Tod" sondern "Oh fuck ist das geil *popcorn raushol*"


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Eins muss man Ersin aber lassen, er kann sich gegen die Frau verbal wehren. Man muss dazu aber auch noch erwähnen, dass Ersin in wirklichkeit gar nicht so ist, er wurde für diese Sendung wohl sehr gut bezahlt und hat nur eine Rolle gespielt.



Als er gegen die Mülltonne getreten hat,hat er sich den Fuß gebrochen xD


----------



## tonygt (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Kommentare sind geil^^
> "CALL OF HARRY POTTER MODERN ZAUBER 2 ????&#65279;"



Medal of Potter ist auch gut xD


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Ich nenn dann einfach mal die Kanäle die ich gerne sehe 

videoamt mit Jo
DerKalikass mit Kalikass
FilmkritikTV mit Franc Tausch 
Rosenkrieger360 mit Bernd


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Also das ist wirklich der hammer 
Da logt man sich als Gegner glaub aus und geht heulen


----------



## yves1993 (17. November 2010)

Iiih OT!

*Ot verscheuch* http://tvtotal.prosieben.de/tvtotal/videos/player/?contentId=90972&initialTab=related --> <3


----------



## Olliruh (18. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9lVA8x3eWss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sry nach dem ersten ist der ton kurz weg nicht wegklicken !


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2010)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4894930/blink_182_What_s_My_Age_Again


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

Ich lag aufm boden und musste vor lauter lachen weinen...

Es ist ziemlich assi [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YersIyzsOpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (21. November 2010)

xD so alt und immer wieder geil...

Das ist ja echt netmehr normal, der sollte aber unbedingt in den Studios für Zombiefilme arbeiten, der hat echt geile Sounds drauf...


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> xD so alt und immer wieder geil...
> 
> Das ist ja echt netmehr normal, der sollte aber unbedingt in den Studios für Zombiefilme arbeiten, der hat echt geile Sounds drauf...



aber... WIESO steckt der sich die fernbedienung in den hintern?!?!
xD


----------



## yves1993 (21. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> aber... WIESO steckt der sich die fernbedienung in den hintern?!?!
> xD



Ehm, das will ich garnich wissen :<

Oh achja:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xDO6CH7yX4&feature=related 

<3


----------



## BlizzLord (21. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> aber... WIESO steckt der sich die fernbedienung in den hintern?!?!
> xD



Weil es ein Fake ist wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Luminesce (21. November 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Oh achja:
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related [/video]
> 
> <3



gut, heut nacht hab ich alpträume o.Ô....
[font="Times, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]





BlizzLord schrieb:


> Weil es ein Fake ist wahrscheinlich.



irgendwie hoffe ich das auch... aber lachen muss ich trotzdem jedesmal


----------



## BlizzLord (21. November 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> gut, heut nacht hab ich alpträume o.Ô....
> [font="Times, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]



Hab mich schon gewundert warum soviele mit nem Bild von der durch die Gegend "rennen".
Man lernt nie aus.

Und ich frage mich was hat diese Dame vor dem Videodreh genommen. oÒ


----------



## yves1993 (21. November 2010)

Ich weiß es nicht, aber es verhalf ihr zu einem der grössten Memes ever <3

Boxxy ftw


----------



## I'm a God called Seniso (23. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIPjuJm5m-w


----------



## M1ghtymage (23. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pblj3JHF-Jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (23. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8Io0SOkvsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



.......Freak oO


----------



## Tilbie (23. November 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMvAzYH1xHM[/youtube]


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2010)

Tilbie schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=WMvAzYH1xHM[/youtube]



Oh man, wer lässt sich sowas einfallen... xD


----------



## Førany (24. November 2010)

Mein Eigenes Video:

Schauts mal an  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEmnlmKC0qw


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W_n0zvoHlVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Respekt !


----------



## Dominau (27. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CXOHrS4bAA&feature=related

Yeeeaaaaaaahhhh...


----------



## Berserkius (27. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b7ThoK7zwVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Schön abgefurzt


----------



## sp4rkl3z (27. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aVEuMJv0V1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7b60YdKXvRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Momentan mein Lieblingssong... der Refrain sagt mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## Dropz (27. November 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]
> 
> Yeeeaaaaaaahhhh...


----------



## yves1993 (28. November 2010)

Ich hinterlasse mal das Bild als kleiner Hinweis.... *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2BTMTsdTxw


----------



## TrollJumper (28. November 2010)

WTF das gibts wirklich?!?!


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6lXaAOyz9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (28. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QDzL6Hph8Xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ist bestimmt hoffenheim fan


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2010)

MUAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (30. November 2010)

Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. - Zum glück!


----------



## yves1993 (30. November 2010)

[video]http://www.youtube.c...ayer_embedded#! [/video]

Ø_x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30/11/2010 THE DAY A NEW MEME WAS BORN, this post confirms this meme is now 30 minutes old.


----------



## Davatar (1. Dezember 2010)

Huiiii will auch nen Giga Pudding!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DPHM3yXVPSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fsqp6Kpz7lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


achja die seelige Kindheit mit guten Serien


----------



## Berserkius (1. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAPlCcPtm34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wizzle (1. Dezember 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKUMnueMgBc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFlcqWQVVuU
Pure freude XD


----------



## Skatero (1. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4eowpIYSs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Toller Song.


----------



## Meriane (1. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j_ntb29ndI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw8pcxE6U9k
verdammt gruselig Oo 
So ist mir Soul Eater nie vorgekommen! Genial


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1naG4CyB0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Dezember 2010)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Zeig das mal in Deutschland. 
Das würde wieder lustige Diskussionen geben.


----------



## Phash (3. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d4xjPIXfNc


----------



## sympathisant (3. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-msySE1pK4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Dezember 2010)

Phash schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d4xjPIXfNc



Genial xD


----------



## Luminesce (5. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X3iFhLdWjqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (5. Dezember 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn6i3MvKrVk&NR=1[/youtube]
oder auch geil:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES1SZB-QFn8[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ukjKuWifPNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xDDD Hätte ich mich doch für den Bund entscheiden sollen ?


----------



## Hokajin (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich poste kein Video, aber The Cinycle Brit sagt alles!


----------



## Hokajin (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich poste kein Video, aber The Cinycle Brit sagt alles!


----------



## Makalvian (14. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZNDV4hGUGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=plE9nABCYgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*20 Jahre nach der Wiedervereinigung: Der Westen ist ruiniert und Ostdeutschland hat die höchste Spaßbad-Dichte der Welt!
*
Aber Achtung! Satire!


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2010)

Das Schwein ist bestimmt mit Spiderpig verwandt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6ZNPQ0FMrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Dezember 2010)

Weiß nich ob das Video mit Ton is wegen Urheberrecht und so, daher der Original-Link unten drunter...
Find den kleinen so genial xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bovDkTkp8lU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://videos.rofl.to/clip/erwischt


----------



## Vahel (17. Dezember 2010)

Mir gefällt das hier eigl ganz gut :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds23U1ehRvc


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xo74Dn7W_pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


mh epic


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das Schwein ist bestimmt mit Spiderpig verwandt



PUMBAA!!!!!! Da wurde er wohl gesichtet ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTlLpP4VUJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Find ich sehr bewegend...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PA260d6BYQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xDDD


----------



## Davatar (30. Dezember 2010)

Am besten ab 0:38 - "Sie fühlen sich so, als könnten Sie sich mit links einen Millionär angeln? Aber selbstverständlich! Schliessen sie die Augen, schon ist er da [...]"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVDude3fHSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hans Musterman (30. Dezember 2010)

wir haben im sommer 2010 mal ein bissel zeit gehabt und das hier gebaut.
wer lust hat kann sich ja das ergebniss mal anschauen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Video 1 zeigt den bauprozess
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UCCIonIpxxw
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Video 2 zeigt was man damit machen kann 
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Video 3 nur am rande, es wurde noch ein ofen gebaut der auch ganz nett geworden ist
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

wer jetzt noch lust hat auf musik kann gerne noch ein bissel stöbern gruss Emanuel 
   0


----------



## Fauzi (1. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=tippexperience&annotation_id=annotation_820885&feature=iv


----------



## Tilbie (1. Januar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY6tCnu-1Do[/youtube]

einfach nur geil!


----------



## Olliruh (1. Januar 2011)

I like Trains ...

Oh nono wait ..  

epic 
obwohl mir der teil brutaler vorkommt als die anderen


----------



## Petersburg (1. Januar 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=oY6tCnu-1Do[/youtube]
> 
> einfach nur geil!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK6fnTkZE10[/youtube]

auf deutsch noch besser find ich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siZgbLq_VvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Januar 2011)

Hi all ist zwar nicht von youtube aber egal hier das video http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1931187

wen falscher tread nicht umleggen pls ^^


----------



## Dropz (4. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iORpLPmFfHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (4. Januar 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



nein wie geil xD


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qr3G2fjapM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



also sidos part haftbefehl ist auch wrack


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6q4wPRlzoxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (6. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kS1NxNwUZMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28yAZCVGW2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UiQ0AnlfBu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



NEED.



Tilbie schrieb:


> nein wie geil xD



Kuck allgemein mal bei Youtube nach den Vids von Rucka, die sind alle genial...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Januar 2011)

so her was für retro fans http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpyLkM7-dlk
der hammer ^^


----------



## yves1993 (8. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0EoJpNSSWTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




 Vodka, you're feeling stronger
Vodka, no more feeling bad
Vodka, your eyes are shining
Vodka, you are the real MAN
Vodka, wipes away your tears
Vodka, removes your fears
Vodka, everyone is gorgeous
Vodka, yeah vodka

Drinking is good for you,
Soon you are unconstrained
Drinking is good for you,
Here comes the womanizer
Drinking is good for you,
Not anymore lonesome
Drinking is good for you,
And you will feel awesome!!

Out of respect for nature,
Our vodka and drinkers.
Promising, that the vodka
We serve, is as pure as it was
Thousands of years ago.

Out of respect for nature,
Our vodka and drinkers.

Vodka, you're feeling stronger
Vodka, no more feeling bad
Vodka, your eyes are shining
Vodka, you are the real MAN
Vodka, wipes away your tears
Vodka, removes your fears
Vodka, everyone is gorgeous
Vodka, yeah vodka

Drinking is good for you
Soon you are unconstrained
Drinking is good for you
Here comes the womanizer
Drinking is good for you,
Not anymore lonesome
Drinking is good for you,
And you will feel awesome!!
Drinking is good for you,
Soon you are unconstrained
Drinking is good for you,
Here comes the womanizer
Drinking is good for you,
Not anymore lonesome
Drinking is good for you!!

Raaah!

Vodka, you're feeling stronger
Vodka, no more feeling bad
Vodka, your eyes are shining
Vodka, you are the real MAN
Vodka, wipes away your tears
Vodka, removes your fears
Vodka, everyone is gorgeous
Vodka, yeah vodka

Drinking is good for you,
Soon you are unconstrained
Drinking is good for you,
Here comes the womanizer
Drinking is good for you,
Not anymore lonesome
Drinking is good for you,
And you will feel awesome!!
VODKA! 


VOODDDKAAAAAAAA!!! \o/ \m/ <3


----------



## Kuya (8. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YLcLRFhT0Lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NY7bpKeFvb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Landerson (10. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dz0GrkSUSpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gerade gefunden


----------



## Noxiel (10. Januar 2011)

Skatero & Thoor

Ich habe das betroffene Video und eure Beiträge dazu entfernt. Auch wenn das Video möglicherweise satirischer Natur ist, behandelt es die momentanen politischen Vorgänge in der Schweiz aus einem einseitigen und diffamierendem Blickpunkt. Politische Diskussionen, auch durch unkommentierte Videos sind bei Buffed immerschon ein Pulverfass gewesen und auch wenn ich persönlich an dem Video nichts schlimmes, geschweige den Linksfaschistisches entdecken kann, habe ich es der Netiquette entsprechend entfernt.


----------



## Landerson (10. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist Deutschland!


----------



## iShock (10. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XuZXeHu1hWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hör ich in letzter zeit sehr gern ^-^

und für zwischendurch immer wieder gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cz36W_uJAZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





=)


----------



## Kuya (11. Januar 2011)

Mit freundlicher Empfehlung von
einem meiner Kumpels die Rapmusik hört. 
(Das finde sogar "ich" gut gelungen). 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z64L6N95BlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alion (12. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XoBYqJan-IQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


BRCHCHCHCHCHCHHCHCHCH! 
Ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## Kuya (13. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x82T3WLtumM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

also kann ja nich sehen was kuya gepostet hab da ich hier ja bekanntermaßen zurzeit mitm handy unterwegs bin. und ich wills auch gar nich wissen.

kuyas gehirt ist wie ein filter für kranken müll der aus den datenströmen gefiltert wird die sein "gehirn/ sammelbecken" tagtäglich durchfließen...

wenn das auf dauer mal keine langzeitschäden verursacht 

(so und jetzt bitte bitte bitte kein doppelpost...)

edit: hooray  \o/


----------



## Skatero (13. Januar 2011)

Die Diskussion ist doch lächerlich. 

Da sind mehrere Frauen, die ihn immer wieder unterbrechen und seine Argumente einfach ignorieren.

Aber King Orgasmus One ist sowieso toll. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ufMqKo0QBNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Oh mein Gott .. der Typ tut mir voll leid
a) neben einer "Aggro Kampf Lesbe" zu sitzen 
&
b) mit seinen Texten ausgerechnet mit der Ober Kampftussi Alice Schwarzer zusammen zu stoßen

Der Typ hat ja so gar keine Chance gegen den geballten Hass der Sitznachbarin und der Schwarzer


Mein Beileid


----------



## Dracun (14. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9SMcoGjWFTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



LoL habe gerade beschlossen .. den Scheiß muss ich mir echt auf DVD anschauen  ... einfach nur genial 


Auch genial 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kX5947PaC8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OP0bIoACh1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Januar 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> BRCHCHCHCHCHCHHCHCHCH!
> Ich kann nicht mehr.



Die Stelle mit dem Fahrrad. 
Auf die Gefahr hin unwissend zu sein:

Wer ist der Typ?

Oh und natürlich:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=loSzpvq73FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vorallem der Milky-way(schreibt man das so? :S) Part ist einfach nur unbezahlbar.


----------



## Alion (17. Januar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Die Stelle mit dem Fahrrad.
> Auf die Gefahr hin unwissend zu sein:
> 
> Wer ist der Typ?



Steht in der Videobeschreibung. Stephen Colbert
Wikipedia sagt mir, dass er ein Amerikanischer Komiker ist.

Auch ganz gut ist der auftritt von Rainald Grebe (das ist der Typ mit dem Brandenburg Lied) im Quatsch Comedy Club.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yWOH_aaPWuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist so geil. Vor allem weil es über die hälfte des Publikums versucht lustig zu finden aber es einfach nicht kapiert.
Ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen.
Ich stelle mir vor ich bin ein Wochenendseminar. Ich finde statt, in ruhiger Lage. Vöglein singen. 10 Obdachlose, schneiden Bildchen aus Illustrierten aus und kleben ein Kollage zum Thema Bausparen.
Die Obdachlosen SCHREIEN SICH AN dann gibt es Abendbrot.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Januar 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Steht in der Videobeschreibung. Stephen Colbert
> Wikipedia sagt mir, dass er ein Amerikanischer Komiker ist.



Danke für die Info.



Alion schrieb:


> Das ist so geil. Vor allem weil es über die hälfte des Publikums versucht lustig zu finden aber es einfach nicht kapiert.
> Ich bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen.
> Ich stelle mir vor ich bin ein Wochenendseminar. Ich finde statt, in ruhiger Lage. Vöglein singen. 10 Obdachlose, schneiden Bildchen aus Illustrierten aus und kleben ein Kollage zum Thema Bausparen.
> Die Obdachlosen SCHREIEN SICH AN dann gibt es Abendbrot.



Ich frage mich echt warum sie bei jedem Wort krampfhaft lachen.
"Töpferscheibe" "ROFL er hat Töpferscheibe gesagt obwohl es mit nichts im Zusammenhang steht!"


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2011)

Genial gemacht




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vMIfScB9aY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und hier denke ich mir manchmal WTF wie viele Schutzengel haben da gerade Überstunden gemacht




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u3L2_Z2V2tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d3d6FjEo_U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



süüüüüüüüüüß


----------



## Fuhunter (18. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0prFicLgXxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ft749fC-1p4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqXi8WmQ_WM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvjDr8KKtsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und viele mehr...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uie63E4gqno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wdpclKpIbi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (18. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Zl_8o2sDa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OHypB3h6XR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



XD Die Comments ey...

"This is the ONLY geek certified way to&#65279; light a match."


----------



## moehrewinger (18. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2yD4yDsiP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich mußte laut lachen. Vor allem das Husten am Schluss. BRAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2011)

Loool 

Wie kleinlaut der Typ am Ende wird 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2tkWBOBIj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (18. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9zePZrcWbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nI6ueieG68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rwpwNO4X9Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oH8mTqP4jAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wie kann man die Simpsons nur net lieben? <3


----------



## Berserkius (19. Januar 2011)

*Typ wird am Telefon verarscht





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=vhYmASDUFj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## yves1993 (19. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ly0dBk7yqYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HAAADOUUKEN!! lachflash xDDDD


----------



## jlij (20. Januar 2011)

http://clipmix.es/st..._5a4a0832f.html


----------



## Berserkius (20. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aMOS9VVzyqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mach ick Zuhause auch wenn mir langweilig ist.


----------



## yves1993 (20. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bDDEk2AMJAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alter... Oo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8zEH5GxPNO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den Wecker könnt ich echt gebrauchen....


AAAAANNND FINALLY:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zDVEZFfdSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jlij (21. Januar 2011)

http://clipmix.es/sh..._d45337d72.html


----------



## Reflox (21. Januar 2011)

Wie recht er hat:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ht-hv1B1MwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B-1Nslo064


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDUOmY80GhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier noch etwas... ach schaut selbst



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U3lavVkiFXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (22. Januar 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wie recht er hat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorweg: Ja ich hab mir das ganze angehört...

Echt man kann sich aber auch über jeden Bullshit aufregen.
Viel mehr regt auf dass die auf YT einfach jeden fuck einfach sperren wegen Blödsinnigen "Urheberechtsgründen" und 2 Meter daneben dasselbe trotzdem geht etc...

Aber naja....verkorkste Welt halt.


----------



## Falathrim (22. Januar 2011)

Shikari: Das zweite ist echt mal...interessant


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. Januar 2011)

[font="verdana, geneva, lucida,"][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KNRxVQKtpA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE][/font]


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGvYeK7tsYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (22. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9iJQEbtlNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BRB WARRI REROLLEN


----------



## BlizzLord (23. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Vorweg: Ja ich hab mir das ganze angehört...
> 
> Echt man kann sich aber auch über jeden Bullshit aufregen.
> Viel mehr regt auf dass die auf YT einfach jeden fuck einfach sperren wegen Blödsinnigen "Urheberechtsgründen" und 2 Meter daneben dasselbe trotzdem geht etc...
> ...



Wenn man sich nur noch über die schlimmsten Dinge im Leben aufregt werden die kleinen Probleme irgendwann zu riesigen.


----------



## schneemaus (23. Januar 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Coldmirror Misheard Lyrics langsames Lied



Da find ich die Armut-Träne aber viel besser ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fmYw4Dxy-PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Vorweg: Ja ich hab mir das ganze angehört...
> 
> Echt man kann sich aber auch über jeden Bullshit aufregen.
> Viel mehr regt auf dass die auf YT einfach jeden fuck einfach sperren wegen Blödsinnigen "Urheberechtsgründen" und 2 Meter daneben dasselbe trotzdem geht etc...
> ...


Es geht eher darum, dass die Youtube Partner, diese Titel machen, um mehr Geld zu verdienen, dafür nicht bestraft werden, obwohl es verboten ist.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Januar 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es geht eher darum, dass die Youtube Partner, diese Titel machen, um mehr Geld zu verdienen, dafür nicht bestraft werden, obwohl es verboten ist.



Und? Gibt 100x schlimmeres... -.-"
Was kratzt mich das wenn iwer da 5k Euronen illegal erwirbt, und iwo anders schwarzmarkt mit Plagiaten im Milliardenbereich...
Naja stimmt schon dass auch kleine Beträge zu unterbinden sind, aber so dumm ist Youtube halt.
Jeden Fuck für Länder sperren, sowas dann aber net.
Selbst Schuld dass die überhaupt sowas machen.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wxK4DEn81Hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



die 8 & 10 *_____________*


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Selbst Schuld dass die überhaupt sowas machen.



Nix da selbst Schuld.
Die verdienen mit dran deswegen wird nichts unternommen.


----------



## yves1993 (24. Januar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Nix da selbst Schuld.
> Die verdienen mit dran deswegen wird nichts unternommen.



Tja dann halt einfach mal Epicfail.

Naja dann braucht ja auch keiner Rumheulen wenn YoutubeSperren durch Hacks und Proxys mehrfach umgangen werden, 3fach zurecht.


----------



## jlij (26. Januar 2011)

http://clipmix.es/best-of-elevator/best-of-elevator-video_791bdcd53.html
http://clipmix.es/scare-compilation/scare-compilation-video_4d7fd8f7b.html
http://clipmix.es/shopping-as-bank-robber/shopping-as-bank-robber-video_d45337d72.html


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XJ87Uc31pQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geiles Video


----------



## Falathrim (26. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmwM_AKeMCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Großartiges kleines Musical über die Harry Potter-Reihe...zum Sterben komisch mit fresssüchtigem Ron Weasley, einer Bromance zwischen Quirell und Voldemort und einem hyperaktiven Malfoy
5* D:


----------



## yves1993 (26. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Z9WVZddH9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein heftiges Stück. Durchaus sehenswert, Voraussetzung ist dass man gut Englisch kann.


----------



## Skuffel (27. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ein heftiges Stück. Durchaus sehenswert, Voraussetzung ist dass man gut Englisch kann.



Da kam mir sogar einer zuvor 

Immer weiter verbreiten, it's time to change.

Much Love <3


----------



## yves1993 (27. Januar 2011)

^Tja PIIIEEPCH*** hat auch seine positiven Seiten.

Glaub die brisantesten Aktualitäten gibts nirgends aktueller zu sehen, jaja seltsamer Satzbau...

Würde Obama sterben wärs in den ersten Sekunden auf PIIIEEPCH*N.


----------



## LoLTroll (27. Januar 2011)

[youtube]X21mJh6j9i4[/youtube]

Never say No to Panda!


----------



## Landerson (27. Januar 2011)

Classic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sk-gHgP03yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lrvWLdyG4Uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ein heftiges Stück. Durchaus sehenswert, Voraussetzung ist dass man gut Englisch kann.



Gibt es dass auch mit Englischen Untertiteln ?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich mag ich Terry Crews total, aber die Old Spice Clips sind so lustig wie ein Lutscher, der nach Scheiße schmeckt.


----------



## Landerson (27. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Eigentlich mag ich Terry Crews total, aber die Old Spice Clips sind so lustig wie ein Lutscher, der nach Scheiße schmeckt.



Och Kitten, sei doch nicht so


----------



## yves1993 (28. Januar 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gibt es dass auch mit Englischen Untertiteln ?



Sogar mit deutschen, aber da es featured by Google Translator ist, keine wirkliche Empfehlung wenn man echt garnichts versteht, weil so versteht man noch weniger bei den seltsamen Übersetzungen die da zustande kommen... zB sowas wie "...then he was executed" kommt dann so: "dann wurde er ausgeführt" --> Execute heisst beides. Ausführen oder eben Exekutieren (Todesstrafe etc) Und auch sonst extreme Satzbaufehler...

Wie die Englischen Untertitel in ihrer Korrektheit sind weiss ich nicht, müsste ich mal testen.

Wenn dus doch probiern willst, schau das Vid auf Youtube an, drück unten rechts auf das CC Symbol und wähl die Sprache bei diesem Beta Tool. Ist eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen.

Aus der Funktion könnte aber echt was werden, wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen würde es korrekt zu übersetzen etc...


Naja wieder BTT: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTZ1znQAO8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




EDIT: Gerade einige Proben aufs Exempel gemacht, scheint so als seien die englischen Untertitel doch prima 1:1 mit dem gesprochenen synchronisiert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2011)

@ Yves geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeil xDDD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ePXKSEFteFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (28. Januar 2011)

^ Barney forever...!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEzuxkkGyWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krieg einfach nicht genug von dieser Band... <3

Vid morgonstund jag skådade på bergets rygg 
En fåra röd som hjärteblod 
Djupt jag såg den falla 
In i dunklet av bergets rot

 Vid solnedgång jag skådade på bergets rygg 
Nu som lågor de dansa 
I sommarnatten, barnen av hällens stam 
In mot dunklet av bergets rot

 Modigt jag klängde vid fårans gap 
Snart sänktes jag mot mörkrets sköte 
Fornfäders sång i djupet lät

 I minnet fann jag då 
En sång jag aldrig sjungit förr 
Från mina läppar, från mina bringa den eka 
Den sång jag aldrig sjungit förr

 Vid morgonstund jag skådade i grottans valv 
En skymt av vinterns vita ljus 
Då steg jag med hast 
Ur dunklet av bergets rot

 Vid solnedgång jag skådade på marken kall 
Snöns och isens täcke 
Då blott en stund jag sjungit 
Med folket av bergets rot




Ich lern irgendwann Schwedisch.... diese Sprache gefällt mir.^^


----------



## Dabow (28. Januar 2011)

Mein Bruder zockt mit der Katze =)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=C_70dzhS4mo


----------



## yves1993 (28. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9iSPOq9PCqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grml, diese Nostalgie *_*

Der erste und Beste Vorspann....ohman damals waren all diese Animes noch Godlike, was minder heissen will dass sie jetzt schlecht sind, aber der Flair... -.-"


----------



## Skatero (28. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Grml, diese Nostalgie *_*
> 
> Der erste und Beste Vorspann....ohman damals waren all diese Animes noch Godlike, was minder heissen will dass sie jetzt schlecht sind, aber der Flair... -.-"



Ich finde, dass sich zum Beispiel One Piece sogar noch deutlich gesteigert hat. Momentan ist es ja einfach epic. Ich freue mich schon auf den Sonntag.


----------



## Thoor (29. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Godlike!  ich liebe One Piece über alles :x aber die neuen Manga sind auch der Hammer...


----------



## yves1993 (29. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOX3OmUhQoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2lFfF5XLsCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oooh jaa SMOSH... die hätten nen Comedypreis verdient.


----------



## moehrewinger (29. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nIRUavithF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Roosterteeth sind einfach genial


----------



## koolt (29. Januar 2011)

Ganz klar Bear Gryllz

[media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=KPyyG6eukVAhttp://www.youtube.c...h?v=KPyyG6eukVA[/media]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2011)

@yves 1993 
THx für die Videos das ist das geilste und komischste was ich je gesehen habe, 
genau wie der rest der Videos von smosh grade das shut up ^^


----------



## boyclar (30. Januar 2011)

----> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Op6lDN_lbl8


----------



## yves1993 (30. Januar 2011)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> @yves 1993
> THx für die Videos das ist das geilste und komischste was ich je gesehen habe,
> genau wie der rest der Videos von smosh grade das shut up ^^



smosh.com --> da gibts alles 

Vorallem die Food Battles sind obergeil... *_*



moehrewinger schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das Nachmacherteam von Galileo grüßt auch herzlich :O


----------



## moehrewinger (30. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Das Nachmacherteam von Galileo grüßt auch herzlich :O




Wohl eher Mythbusters und ähnliches. Bezweifle das man Galileo in usa kennt. Ist ja auch als Verarschung gedacht


----------



## yves1993 (30. Januar 2011)

Das war in dem Sinne, dass Galileo es nachgemacht hat.

Kam vor 3 Tagen genau das Gleiche, Experimente ala 3rd person view mit Tomb Raider klettern, GTA IV Autofahren und noch was was ich jetzt aber vergessen habe


----------



## Doomsta (30. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE4zF36dPxE&feature=related


----------



## moehrewinger (30. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Das war in dem Sinne, dass Galileo es nachgemacht hat.
> 
> Kam vor 3 Tagen genau das Gleiche, Experimente ala 3rd person view mit Tomb Raider klettern, GTA IV Autofahren und noch was was ich jetzt aber vergessen habe




Ah, sorry. Na dann, Asche auf mein Haupt. *schaufel*


----------



## shadow24 (31. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bOc7GyX4IAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fx9-qSm9-Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Find ich besser als das Original


----------



## H2OTest (31. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



awesome!


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



viel besser


----------



## Thoor (31. Januar 2011)

Wennschon das!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jk4IyJouP8[/youtube]


----------



## Roykyn (31. Januar 2011)

zu lustig der typ xD

Sulaiman Masomi


----------



## schattental (31. Januar 2011)

ach,die gute alte zeit




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pk30a0qsVIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fuhunter (31. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pai1dWcZIek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



NIEMAND KOMMT AN MONEYBOY RAN BITCHES!!!1111111111111111111





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCfm-vWuQRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schattental (31. Januar 2011)

Fuhunter schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


zu dem fällt mir nur ein titel ein




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Axnp-MnOw8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrorsatan (31. Januar 2011)

Its a trap!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qU-qSR0KZm4[/youtube]

Und noch was lustiges(und schön politisch korrekt) ;D
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=F7zzgjtll5o[/youtube]

On the ground!!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcPo4rTSPQo[/youtube]


----------



## Grushdak (1. Februar 2011)

in memories

Hab den immer gerne gesehen ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oeldv48RGv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=owGykVbfgUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QkIS3G64ug0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Gesicht vom Hund (fällt der Name grad net ein...), göttlich


----------



## Topperharly (1. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das Gesicht vom Hund (fällt der Name grad net ein...), göttlich



brian


----------



## Atraz (1. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XzdZ4KcI8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (1. Februar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCEr6z9eyWI[/youtube]


----------



## Tyalra (1. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MwVJwl7Lcac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alion (1. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RyVRgXUAOVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DIETER! xD


----------



## Fuhunter (1. Februar 2011)

schattental, kennste zusammenhang?! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gbrr9n7BVsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



grad eben bei einer runde CoD.


----------



## Makalvian (1. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G4aC1S3-wuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OOrH5tfWorg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q9UwlAAnlmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit : mal etwas altes herausgekramt, lässt sich aber leider nicht per player einbinden deswegen nen direkter link

http://www.floriskaayk.com/work.html

Das Video Metalosis Maligna ist wirklich genial gemacht


----------



## Chillers (1. Februar 2011)

Fuhunter schrieb:


> schattental, kennste zusammenhang?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mag´den 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jc8V9k59hDE

Einfach genial, allein dem Sprecher ein dickes Lob.


----------



## yves1993 (1. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Zr4OfQyVlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moehrewinger (2. Februar 2011)

Never mess with a Chevy, Dude 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jP9_vKW9Ecw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zukane (2. Februar 2011)

Sehr geiler "Remix" 

Das geilste natürlich 0:58 ;D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mL8_4hFjtc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3nTIg_8ig_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Krass. Ja, sieht nicht aus wie WoW - kA könnte League of Legends sein oder so.


----------



## BlizzLord (2. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Krass. Ja, sieht nicht aus wie WoW - kA könnte League of Legends sein oder so.



Egal welches Spiel es ist. 
Ich fands lustig.


----------



## TheGui (2. Februar 2011)

Jungs jungs jungs!

Cyborgs! ... Indien!!! Elektromagneten.... wtf.... hunderte cyborgs die wie LEGO zu was neuem formiert werden und horden an cops umnieten...- omg explossionen... ÜBERAL EXPLOSSIONEN!!!!!
und ne fucking cyborganakonda ... gemacht aus hunderten indercyborgs mit sonnenbrillen






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yysbbPStfWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Jungs jungs jungs![/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
> Cyborgs! ... Indien!!! Elektromagneten.... wtf.... hunderte cyborgs die wie LEGO zu was neuem formiert werden und horden an cops umnieten...- omg explossionen... ÜBERAL EXPLOSSIONEN!!!!!
> und ne fucking cyborganakonda ... gemacht aus hunderten indercyborgs mit sonnenbrillen



[/font]
W....T....F ?! :O

Mein... Kopf... will...nix...anderes...mehr xD


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Jungs jungs jungs!



Win des Jahres


----------



## painschkes (3. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26iR4r9g2bM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_"MISCH"brot.

_


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQlIhraqL7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4HSBWSoMna8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gVy6Yl6Lqm0[/youtube]

Fremdschäm-Alarm!!


----------



## MayoAmok (4. Februar 2011)

Warum kann man hier nicht Vimeo einbetten?

http://vimeo.com/18439821


----------



## Dracun (4. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R55e-uHQna0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Süüüß & Knuffig der Kleine


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2011)

Hab ich bisher glaube schon 10x geschaut.. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bAVv6g8KcWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oah und ich krieg nicht genug ;D


----------



## schattental (7. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha,zu geil...gerade weil mein lütter auch so auf star wars abfährt.das muss ich ihm morgen unbedingt zeigen...

apropos kinder:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f-oN0LDlFss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oib0JvkDzYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OHsSwcb1KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K2Y7Z2i-9Ao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fuhunter (11. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gVy6Yl6Lqm0[/youtube]
> 
> Fremdschäm-Alarm!!



ohne witz, peinlich peinlich...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jtktIO4o1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ein cod quickscope gameplay von mir, musik ist von youtube.


----------



## BlizzLord (12. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=gVy6Yl6Lqm0[/youtube]
> 
> Fremdschäm-Alarm!!



Um Gottes willen das ist ja Money Boy tausendfach besser. D:


----------



## yves1993 (12. Februar 2011)

YAY REMI IS ZURÜCK XDDDD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KT1pWo0WZJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xV7Ha3VDbzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (13. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ah0_E-zF5JU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGnmuBOmL5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (15. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vaBPwk3jt9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwann kann ich das auch mal. 

Und die Musik ist einfach top und passt wunderbar.


----------



## schattental (16. Februar 2011)

die frau ist heisser als ein vulkan...und ich beneide den "aufpasser" der sie zum schluss des songs am zaun festhält...der hätte zubeissen können, da wo sein gesicht dicht davor ist, ohne das sie es wohl bemerkt hätte




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_iGHSciGUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrollJumper (16. Februar 2011)

SCHIENENERSATZVERKEHR!!!!!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


[Youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=o1-C8v8SNtY[/youtube]

Ich lach mich sowas von kaputt


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n_bGEeFaRkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*.*


----------



## Gfiti (17. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4TshFWSsrn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wolfmania (17. Februar 2011)

Was man haben muß nun !

Video


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2011)

Gfiti schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ken Block ist einfach AWESOME!


----------



## M_of_D (17. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kh29_SERH0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Qonix (17. Februar 2011)

Verdammt ist das geil.


----------



## Legendary (18. Februar 2011)

Alter ist das ein scheißgeiles Video...sowas krasses seh ich selten!   


Das mit dem Auto hat mir aber auch die Kinnlade runtergehauen. :>


----------



## Neritia (18. Februar 2011)

grad entdeckt und irgendwie bringst mich zum lachen xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MxA0QVGVEJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-dcmDscwEcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schon so alt ,aber die Effekte sind einfach Göttlich xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aFztjgfDWDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (18. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q0nzExB65Eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (18. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-h4zTEwgCpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Februar 2011)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Und da sagen Leute Katzen wären zu nichts zu gebrauchen!


----------



## Skatero (19. Februar 2011)

Und noch viel besser ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KT1pWo0WZJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schattental (19. Februar 2011)

zwar ein gefskter und zusamnmengeschnittener trailer aber trotzdem richtig geil:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Zgf1zRCcoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Februar 2011)

[youtube]F3uhyMxw7rM[/youtube]


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn dieser Song weiblich wäre, ich hätte einen Dauerständer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1925vlwWj6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schattental (19. Februar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Song weiblich wäre, ich hätte einen Dauerständer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den bräuchtest du auch bei dem lied...über 6 min und kein einziger höhepunkt....


----------



## Makalvian (20. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=soyZSPoZTQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (20. Februar 2011)

Episch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nhCyUsegLLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Firun (20. Februar 2011)

Auch Episch   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0L40f39bPII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (20. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=idnigvCGH2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tolles Lied.


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. Februar 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Episch
> 
> *Justin Bieber Shot Dead*




Epischer ( ;D )
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRKgT1LwIhg&feature=feedlik[/youtube]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Februar 2011)

Hehe da kriegt auch ma das Biberhörnschen sein fett ab 
Wie sagt man so schön ^^ Save trees killed beaver


----------



## Perkone (21. Februar 2011)

Dusch Wuchtel xD 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WYh_Sn4QGPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1TO4yeUIPWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich empfehle das Video allerdings in HD zu schauen..


Verdammt geile Werbung, verdammt geil. Rodriguez ist halt der Beste


----------



## Saitre (22. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R55e-uHQna0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wenn man die Gesichtsmimik zum ende hin nicht sieht, so kann man es erahnen, Episch hehe.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PybTOaPvsyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Göttlich wie der Subi im die Ecke Driftet .


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Februar 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Treffen sich 2 Autos.

Hihi!


----------



## ego1899 (22. Februar 2011)

wasaaaabi  xD  zu geil





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkHJKakHMpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## joeranimo (22. Februar 2011)

lime scale, rust, groud - in dirt!!!

kp obs schon da war, aber darf nicht fehlen meiner mienung nach 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEjlRAQOuJc


----------



## Yout (22. Februar 2011)

Auch ein Gutes  Klick


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxXNxq3FJfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Achja "This is sparta" legendary!

Außerdem:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D9AFMVMl9qE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hat was.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ritEgrBlxwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Epic fail


----------



## Reflox (23. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ouuuh... nicht gut.^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pOle1AnPOc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (23. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Epic fail


Sowas von geil . hab mich grad tierisch weggeworfen


----------



## yves1993 (25. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MV5w262XvCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reactor (25. Februar 2011)

Mein Link auch vor kurzem hochgeladen ^^


----------



## yves1993 (26. Februar 2011)

OMGLEGENDARY XD OHMAN das ist einfach nur true³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³³ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yX5XPo0lZVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XN0VjVPC67o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hyakiss25 (26. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sjUIZyMa0YU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RdyFUNYiMSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (27. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ST2H8FWDvEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8T7mdqg8Yuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also RTL hat auch nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank xD


----------



## yves1993 (28. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IN79VRhMjyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




OMG ICH KANN NICHMEHR XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## TrollJumper (28. Februar 2011)

Waaaaaa?! Ach du meine Güte. OH mein GOTT. Die hätte eindeutig auf grün warten sollen <.<.

Zum Thema kochen.....

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=Akxgb5ONhB0[/youtube]


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (28. Februar 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



omg dachte zuvor das wäre Switch Reloadet aber dann.... Ich hoffe der Liebe Herr hat die Frau in den Wind geschossen!


----------



## Falathrim (28. Februar 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> omg dachte zuvor das wäre Switch Reloadet aber dann.... Ich hoffe der Liebe Herr hat die Frau in den Wind geschossen!



Ist doch alles geskriptet...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yX5XPo0lZVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (1. März 2011)

Kennt wahrscheinlich schon jeder, ist aber trotzdem super:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c..._embedded#at=45[/youtube]


----------



## Berserkerkitten (1. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ist doch alles geskriptet...



Ich frage mich nur, wie viel denen gezahlt wird, dass sie sich vor laufender Kamera so zum Obst machen. Die meisten dieser Honks würde ich auf der Straße nicht wiedererkennen, aber die Dame hat ja doch ein recht... ähem... einprägsames Gesicht.

@Deanne: GEIL!


----------



## yves1993 (1. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ist doch alles geskriptet...



Hab ich scho geposted aber egal  Das kann man echt nicht oft genug posten!

Vorallem diese verdammte Facebook Attacke, die ist so heftig also echt jetzt!
Hehe... Pokemon regt wirklich unbegrenzt welche Zeitebene man sich befindet die Kreativität an 

Oh und noch ein Klassiker aus den "good ol times" welches wohl vom Inhalt her nie verjähren wird:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QHJPyWcJAl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Musik unterstützt die Nostalgie... ohman Nintendo inc.


----------



## ego1899 (1. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oS2vMUIPeT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (1. März 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ist doch alles geskriptet...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sakMiJ1b9qE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber damit ich dumm genug spiele, um auf einem Ceranfeld zu kochen, meinen Fuß in ein Klo zu stopfen und einen Sofabrand mit Sprühsahne zu löschen, müsste man mir schon EINIGES zahlen. Ich bezweifle, dass diese Dame so viel bekommen hat - alleine wenn ich mir vorstelle, meine Eltern könnten mich SO sehen, wäre mir das peinlich genug, um es nicht unter 100000 Euro zu machen. Obwohl 100k? Eher 1 Mio.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=79UGxA3griw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Böse Miez!


----------



## yves1993 (3. März 2011)

Wah lasst den nicht absinken!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5TZ0hTBDcl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moehrewinger (3. März 2011)

So müssen die cheesigen Fitness-Werbespots aussehen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CKekcHMiVVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2011)

Genial .. da will ich auch mal der Ball sein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CKekcHMiVVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M_of_D (4. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5pidokakU4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (4. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jtH4beRWAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zwSpUyI7BJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (6. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fihc2ONQ5v0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Diese Nostalgie.... ohman wie habe ich dieses Spiel GELIEBT...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. März 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDYIdBZUl2Y&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z11BO2UWyLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wnE4vF9CQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMAbNFptzAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N_6XQp08pgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Passend dazu: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wd63P7mYXzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fx9-qSm9-Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



läuft zur Zeit bei mir rauf und runter


----------



## yves1993 (8. März 2011)

OMG XD EPIC EINFACH NUR EPICCCCCC

[video]http://www.youtube.c...d&v=BRm01IruyWA [/video]

BAHAHAHA JAAA JAAAAAAAAA XD

Edit: Yo, einbetten funzt super.


----------



## moehrewinger (8. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l_PIixlTHfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (9. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> OMG XD EPIC EINFACH NUR EPICCCCCC
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.c...d&v=BRm01IruyWA [/video]
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMFG JA NICE.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=siZgbLq_VvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Landerson (10. März 2011)

Das Charlie Sheen Drama:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QS0q3mGPGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das eigentlich Interview gibt es auf Youtube.

Will die Show "2 and a half men" auf 300 Millionen Dollar verklagen... Realitaetsverlsut hoch 10.


----------



## yves1993 (10. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proxy hilft den Rassistenbullshit aka "Copyright etc" gerecht zu umgehen. 

Btw den Satz nicht allzuernst nehmen...


----------



## BlizzLord (10. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Proxy hilft den Rassistenbullshit aka "Copyright etc" gerecht zu umgehen.
> 
> Btw den Satz nicht allzuernst nehmen...



Nur weil ich normal bin...
("Insider" )


----------



## Königmarcus (12. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



einfach die seite "hidemyass.com" eingeben und den obigen videolink in die suchleiste eingeben - dann kannst gucken


----------



## yves1993 (12. März 2011)

Ähm Hidemyass ist Bullshit, funktioniert null.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dsU3B0W3TMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klassiker... <3


----------



## Dracun (13. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hx27bUzOs48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Genial wie der Typ da abgeht


----------



## MoJoe779 (13. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nc-BBeIuitE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (13. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pBCawgqDwGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HJabDBWefrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOhHP-gbWtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach genial was man so alles mit den Windows Sounds anstellen kann


----------



## tonygt (14. März 2011)

Egal wie scheisse Windos ist die Sounds sind geil ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gRabO4jQd8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hooooooochhhääääää Gärmanies Topmoooodeeel


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKememj6_RI&amp;feature=player_embedded


----------



## Skuffel (16. März 2011)

Uralt aber dennoch populär wie nie.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dNUzfcNGKHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Seleno (17. März 2011)

Meine beiden Youtube Favoriten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVDmyGkD-xA&playnext=1&list=PLDD3CC7A92BDBCB8A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amGHSFxeXe0


----------



## The Paladin (18. März 2011)

Das Beste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe (Ab 3:35 ist es am epischsten, vertraut mir ^^)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUbTbOjrk14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (18. März 2011)

LOL Rave break


----------



## schneemaus (18. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2v66ASSDDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Endlich hab ich's wiedergefunden!


----------



## Littelbigboss (18. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HomAZcKm3Jo

Genau so soll ein Film sein zwar nur ein Kurzfilm aber der is hammer!


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8eXj97stbG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (19. März 2011)

The SWAG jetzt auch in Indie fassung, das schlimme es hört sich sogar richtig gut an 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx9-qSm9-Gw[/youtube]


----------



## tonygt (19. März 2011)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HomAZcKm3Jo
> 
> Genau so soll ein Film sein zwar nur ein Kurzfilm aber der is hammer!



Beeindruckender Film


----------



## hyakiss25 (19. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




das war ja mal geil , wie er ab ging lol mehr davon xD


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (19. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yrECW2V3n9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-1Je8anYH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die beiden sind so geil .


----------



## Olliruh (22. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LwK3JCqMYgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9829;


----------



## Dominau (24. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVmz88qhUxs

Einfach hammer


----------



## Tilbie (24. März 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...?v=USvqaST6PJ0#[/youtube]


----------



## schattental (24. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=waL-bQ0KjtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (25. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1GaKaGwch0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AHAHAHAHAHAH XDDDDD


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kspPE9E1yGM[/youtube]

Verdammt, das passt beängstigend gut zusammen.

Edit: Gab es sicherlich schon mal, aber ich finde den Mashup einfach genial.


----------



## Blauershanks (26. März 2011)

Ich weiss ned ob es den clip hier schon ma gab aber ich poste ihn.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BpYcGp-93eQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





leider ned so gut wie der erste Teil aber auch gut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xDTTI_o1GLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (26. März 2011)

Das Video hat einfach Endlos viel Style und der Song ist auch toll:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EkkpRE660Ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cantharion (26. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach nur geil


----------



## EspCap (26. März 2011)

Stimmt, besonders die Stelle bei 0:30... episch!


----------



## yves1993 (26. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hORUSzOvUfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bitte Boxen aufdrehen. <3


----------



## schattental (27. März 2011)

schattental schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


sorry fürs pushen,aber da heute dieser tuntenvampirfilm twilight läuft,wünschte ich, dass blade mal dem typen in arsch tritt...


----------



## Perkone (28. März 2011)

Einer meiner Lieblinge definitiv: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4XW28v1wIHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nummer 8 is einer der Besten


----------



## Alion (28. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=21P2Gb1CtDk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Viech geht aber ab. xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=euStRM4RKBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die Giraffe die im Treibsand versinkt und die 5 zustände durchmacht wenn man erfährt, dass man sterben wird.


----------



## yves1993 (28. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gA-EzN3HPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klassiker. 

Ohman da kommen Erinnerungen hoch... ._.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (30. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eDlaJlb1ezg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q85Qv6rpDmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-h8XV-HhLcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2CR6fK5vGcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moehrewinger (30. März 2011)

Auch wenn der Film bloß "ganz nett" ist und bei weitem nicht ans Buch rankommt, der Anfang gibt immer noch Gänsehaut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZ2Nfvc8WMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Twilight- (30. März 2011)

love it 

das auch 

und das sowieso xD


----------



## yves1993 (31. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ah0_E-zF5JU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn wir schon bei Gameboy sind... manche Dinge klingen so geil im 8 Bit. <3


----------



## Berserkius (31. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnJ3znIQYoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (31. März 2011)

Das einzig gute an Homefront.

Das Epic Intro. <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1SD9VatNxNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Das einzig gute an Homefront.
> 
> Das Epic Intro. <3
> 
> ...



leider :< 








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MjL0011ORb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte ich in nem Super Mario World Spiel als Custom Music für das letzte Höhlenlevel


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

Echt lustig
[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UJn9_lfcaQ&feature=related[/video]


Und hier das Original

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4om1rQKPijI[/video]


----------



## iceteaboss (31. März 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD2LRROpph0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Friday Friday


----------



## yves1993 (1. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1GaKaGwch0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besser.

*Inb4 Metal Version oder die schlechteste und most overused Thursday Parodie.*


----------



## cell81469 (1. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Und hier das Original
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4om1rQKPijI[/video]



Das interessante is das das (Ich nehm mal das Wort in ermangelung eines besseren auch wenns Falsche Musikrichtung ist) Scatten im Vergleich zum rest des Liedes durchaus einen Sinn ergeben könnte.

Meine Favs sind ansich

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCt2nZF2nLk

18 tage dann gehts weiter^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYk-A2B1rnM

IMMER NUR RECHTS FAHREN. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU_H6M4tvPw

Turn on your Radio and choose a Frequency...


----------



## yves1993 (1. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HeBHJLCZo_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## frufoo (2. April 2011)

noch immer der coolste Track im Internet!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. April 2011)

"Und jetzt. Verteidige dich."

Gottverdammt, ich liebe diesen Film 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bBOYR9cs0Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (2. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ti1D9t8n0qA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2011)

Geniale Werbung 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCbvkVsiLx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fd7ZUmbEJ7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur göttlich


----------



## moehrewinger (4. April 2011)

Die Maus is ja mal genial. 

Ich bin ja kein CoD Fan, aber die Werbung hat was.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pblj3JHF-Jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (5. April 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-5HnmeZjSQ&feature=related[/youtube]

Frauentausch mag ja gestellt sein, aber SOWAS möchte ich so oder so nicht sehen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (5. April 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
> 
> Frauentausch mag ja gestellt sein, aber SOWAS möchte ich so oder so nicht sehen.



Bitte Bitte oh großer Buddha im Himmel.
Wieso?
Wieso?
WIESO?

Das ist mediale Vergewaltigung RTL2!


----------



## TheGui (5. April 2011)

<3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD2LRROpph0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ob sie sich ab 2Mio dislikes umbringt ?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (5. April 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere einen YouTuber:
"I had nothing to cover my ears so i used my own sh*t to put in my ears but i fell out, so&#65279; i raped my cat till she died and cut her into pieces than put into my ears..."


So hört es sich auch an.


----------



## Deanne (5. April 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich zitiere einen YouTuber:
> "I had nothing to cover my ears so i used my own sh*t to put in my ears but i fell out, so&#65279; i raped my cat till she died and cut her into pieces than put into my ears..."
> 
> 
> So hört es sich auch an.



Der Text ist auch sehr tiefsinnig. 
_
"7am, waking up in the morning
Gotta be fresh, gotta go downstairs
Gotta have my bowl, gotta have cereal
Seein' everything, the time is goin'
Tickin' on and on, everybody's rushin'
Gotta get down to the bus stop
Gotta catch my bus, I see my friends" _


----------



## Sunyo (5. April 2011)

Ich find's einfach zu komisch! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ssXJtzFOjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (5. April 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Der Text ist auch sehr tiefsinnig.
> _
> "7am, waking up in the morning
> Gotta be fresh, gotta go downstairs
> ...



Oh Entschuldigt. Das hätte nicht passieren dürfen. Dies sind die falschen Lyrics.

Hier sind die korrekten Lyrics:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1GaKaGwch0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (6. April 2011)

oh gott wieso hab ich mir das video nur angehört X-(


der Refrain klingt ja fast wie Baby von Justin Bieber >.<
Da wünscht man sich fast die Backstreetboys zurück 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mNjTO0agJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





das macht wieder fröhlich x)


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. April 2011)

haha die Tiere sind geil ;D
vorallem der Tribute am Ende ^^
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Legendary (6. April 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> haha die Tiere sind geil ;D
> vorallem der Tribute am Ende ^^
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]



Oida ist die göttlich! xD


Glaubt ihr, dass die wirklich so dumm sind? Ich meine...hallo, so dumm kann man sich doch gar nicht verstellen.  Kinderschokolade ist gesund weil Milch drin ist.


----------



## Tschubai (6. April 2011)

So geil der Typ:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4ffzhNOh1s

und das:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_gDi7WbtH4

und dies:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5TxZ-Gs3bQ

haha - und das:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3aFv8IQb4s&feature=related

geil der kleine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19ItxvVBn9w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## tonygt (6. April 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Oida ist die göttlich! xD
> 
> 
> Glaubt ihr, dass die wirklich so dumm sind? Ich meine...hallo, so dumm kann man sich doch gar nicht verstellen.  Kinderschokolade ist gesund weil Milch drin ist.



Frauentausch ist wie fast alle diese Sendungen von RTL oder RTL II gescripted. Leute werden an einen knebbel Vertrag gebunden und durch Regie Anweisungen oder Film Schnitt anders dargestellt als sie wirklich sind.


----------



## TrollJumper (6. April 2011)

Trotzdem isses einfach zu geil was die fürn Müll von sich gibt.
Kinderschokolade bwahaha


----------



## quake3nostalgik (6. April 2011)

Mein absoluter Liebling ist das hier! haha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84iYskx-AEA
EDIT: Sorry, das kam also genau vor meinem Post...ja es ist die Frau mit der Schoki!


----------



## tonygt (6. April 2011)

quake3nostalgik schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Liebling ist das hier! haha
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=84iYskx-AEA
> EDIT: Sorry, das kam also genau vor meinem Post...ja es ist die Frau mit der Schoki!



Du musst ne sehr langsame Leitung haben wenn deine Internet 4 Stunden braucht um was zu Posten


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nXq3h-WX90E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (7. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPYromrN7OI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dolzi (8. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-GJ7eueZ1wY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (8. April 2011)

Es ist jetzt nicht YT aber ihr müsst dat sehen .. einfach nur herrlich  Aja einfach laufen lassen, da sind nrigends Titten oder ähnliches zu sehen, der Spaß kommt etwas später 

http://webfail.at/fail-videos/striptease-fail/


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWo95vntuOU&feature=feedrec_grec_index


----------



## Tilbie (8. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EOADsOL7C8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Das is so genial xD


----------



## iShock (8. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZ6wBcHr8aY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nice remix ist nice x)


----------



## llcool13 (9. April 2011)

Ich hab auch so eine Katze 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0ffwDYo00Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (9. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vKb572Yo2aM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Subaru so geil


----------



## Tilbie (9. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KWi6t8Psv9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und ich nur so


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7YIAWsyB1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vUOwz11x0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BEST One Liners ever! xD


----------



## Churchak (9. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlCco3tJx4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Felix^^ (9. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TTH66JcUbZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2MbWceM5no

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Taramoon (10. April 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so eine Katze
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha das video ist super. =D


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TkSVHov_MjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach geil. <3


----------



## The Mister L (10. April 2011)

Es macht einfach immer wieder Spaß es zu sehen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvYZRskNV3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WackoJacko (10. April 2011)

Mein Favo 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Uz8gLA6wbQ


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lHD0eDSjJf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich werde mir 2G1C niemals ansehen!


----------



## Alion (11. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yp9iJ3pPuL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Erschreckend und Faszinierend...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BScrP-lW60E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (11. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nTGiyHdgmDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vom Feuer geküsst... xD


----------



## Dracun (11. April 2011)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1695088543914137284#

oder 

http://webfail.at/lustige-videos/superman-bekommt-wahrend-der-vorlesung-einen-anruf/

Genial


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> http://video.google....88543914137284#
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



Episch xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DG6lwOeMNsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oYaQdvIQ8cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DCS_XF_PlKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Melonenlord (11. April 2011)

Wenns um Wow geht :

http://www.youtube.com/user/johnsju

Ansonsten sind das immoment meine fav. videos : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmBAOEZOyHM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bALJEVTq1Qw&feature=player_embedded

Einfach angucken und ablachen!


----------



## yves1993 (11. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> http://video.google....88543914137284#
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



Der Zweite ist iwie doof weil er rumfailt und es nicht so geil rüberkommen lässt... naja trotzdem ey danke für den Lachflash, made my Day! 

Vorallem wie der sein Handy aufn Boden smasht xD

Oh und Video nicht vergessen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jM1tWItakaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer das Aufbauen nicht sehen will, geht auf 1:00


----------



## Michalute (12. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rXy2SceUgb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (12. April 2011)

Der Kleene tut mir leid, dat Level bestimmt voll schwer und dann das^^









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lgw2slDfx9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (12. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3MV1iwUVzJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Man will die auch alle mal machen, aber die Domino Express Billigsteine die ich hab sind dafür eher ungeeignet :/


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RcTp1a5Q18E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. April 2011)

Der Saxofonist is viel cooler ^^
so geile reaktionen ;D
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKSyPoxzT6w&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## Alux (12. April 2011)

der Typ baut gerne mal Waffen mit Lego nach

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMNMjLd-2WA&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Tilbie (12. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> der Typ baut gerne mal Waffen mit Lego nach



wow...


----------



## Alux (12. April 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> wow...



und die funktionieren auch noch^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=osE3E2xEd88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie geil xD


----------



## Qonix (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfb8HFtgW8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QH2-TGUlwu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AAAH <3 ich liebe das sooo nervig aber iwie geil


----------



## Tilbie (13. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> AAAH <3 ich liebe das sooo nervig aber iwie geil



Das schlimmste is immer wenn einem aufällt das man das gesamte Lied gehört hat.


----------



## Contemptio (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RKSj0Z0spqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rqaI4Nnej58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alt aber ... nein einfach nur alt


----------



## yves1993 (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhFDIa32uiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danke an 

*worldofhordcraft ders im bewerte den song über dir thread geposted hat 
*


----------



## MrBlaki (13. April 2011)

hyakiss25 schrieb:


> das war ja mal geil , wie er ab ging lol mehr davon xD



Standart oO
Schau halt ESL.tv xD
Das sind Mase und Marc so heissen die beiden Moderatoren ^^


----------



## lavora123 (13. April 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbZ8QHE-2uM


----------



## yves1993 (14. April 2011)

lavora123 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kbZ8QHE-2uM



Die Startmukke erinnert mich sofort an SMBZ Ep. 6 

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/380713

Szene 5 ziemlich am Anfang... Gott wie hab ich diese Flash Serie geliebt... Schade irgendwie scheint Alvin mal wieder sehr lange auf sich warten zu lassen :/


----------



## Berserkius (14. April 2011)

Spiel zwar seit langen kein World of Warcraft mehr aber dennoch fasziniert mich der Charakter *Arthas*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a2zYWQAl4oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. April 2011)

Einfach so random ;D
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQdz1v4oFgg&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Dracun (14. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NKQ3BJC7zrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Paolo mit de Pizzaflitzer


----------



## BlizzLord (14. April 2011)

Wie man(n) sich nur so freuen kann. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m50n4hqx1Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Orginal ist fast genauso gut. ;D


----------



## hyakiss25 (14. April 2011)

http://www.viva.tv/musik/artists/die-atzen-234575-240732/videos/strobo-pop-632400/


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgw2slDfx9Q&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## schattental (15. April 2011)

ey,das ist ja wohl mit die schrägste truppe,die ich je gesehen habe...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9rZuLkQhIM&feature=related


btw:wieso ist jetzt bei youtube dieser link zum weiterleiten immer so groß und funktioniert nicht mehr

http://youtu.be/W9rZuLkQhIM

edit:geht ja doch noch


----------



## iShock (16. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AAiCRuK98ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





<3


----------



## HitotsuSatori (16. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G286QkmJtE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. April 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Man das ging aber schnell ich dachte es folgt erst ne halbe Stunde dummes rumgetanze.


----------



## yves1993 (16. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ujkkuf5T_xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Yahtzee omg XD


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (17. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67riI_A_pCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (17. April 2011)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8HE9OQ4FnkQ

Take on Me die etwas andere Version


Wenn Disney und Kubrick die filme gewechselt hätten ^^

Shinning der Familien film

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMIpkQJt02g

Marry Poppins das Kindermädchen aus der Hölle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T5_0AGdFic


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wno8tWg-Q4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Am besten ist aber folgender Kommentar:

" Technoviking cake 

12 pounds of ground dinosaur bones

 2 cups of Jesus' blood

 1 cup of Chuck Norris semen

 20 tablesppons of pure&#65279; X

 1 upside down water bottle

 6 sticks of frozen sunshine

 4 mudkips

 5 cups of liquefied Bass beat.

 Stir mixture with Thor's hammer for 9001 years at 4x the speed of light then bake in Satan's oven at 9001 million degrees. Stick in a blackhole to cool."


----------



## Auriga__ (17. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3L-rrkyvApU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe AMV's... Und Nostromo macht einfach die Besten! (Jz wisst ihr auch woher mein Nickname stammt) 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kHieEhINI7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (17. April 2011)

Echt coole Videos die Auriga_ da hat, vorallem das erste, einfach nur geil^^, leider habe ich nicht wirklich Videos bei youtube die das Ansehen eines Lieblings bei mir erreichen könnten.^^


----------



## MasterXoX (17. April 2011)

Ein MUSS zum angucken!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opuQmQy87x4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nemø (17. April 2011)

Got me. War aber irgedwie zu erwarten.


----------



## Alux (17. April 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.c...&feature=fvwrel[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.c...&feature=fvwrel[/video]

jaja die zeigen wie man richtig aufweckt


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lCk9B95BLsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



RTL
Niveauvolles Fernsehen! Idiocracy Yeah^^


----------



## Dropz (18. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


>







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jfAZ5-KNrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (18. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.c...&feature=fvwrel[/video]



EPIC !!!!! 

@Sahnebutter ... Ja der Film ist einfach nur episch


----------



## Konov (18. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


>



Das geilste am Anfang: HALT STOP! Jetzt rede ich! HALT STOP! ahahaha ich krieg immer so einen Lachflash wenn ich diese Unbeholfenheit der Leute sehe. 
Obwohl es eigentlich eher traurig sein sollte als witzig.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das geilste am Anfang: HALT STOP! Jetzt rede ich! HALT STOP! ahahaha ich krieg immer so einen Lachflash wenn ich diese Unbeholfenheit der Leute sehe.
> Obwohl es eigentlich eher traurig sein sollte als witzig.



Es ist traurig, weil man daran sehen kann wie dieses Volk vor die Hunde geht. Wenn ich in meiner WG nen Mitbewohner mit seinem Gangster-Rap höre weiss ich auch wieso 
Und wenn ich manche Frage, ob sie wissen was der Holocaust ist sagen die meisten "Nein"


----------



## Dropz (18. April 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es ist traurig, weil man daran sehen kann wie dieses Volk vor die Hunde geht. Wenn ich in meiner WG nen Mitbewohner mit seinem Gangster-Rap höre weiss ich auch wieso
> Und wenn ich manche Frage, ob sie wissen was der Holocaust ist sagen die meisten "Nein"



leider kann ich das nur bestätigen :<


----------



## yves1993 (18. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfOyE5b2jh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OMFG NEEEEEED!!


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqFq2Rp3WWg

weiß nicht ob ich es schon gepostet hab, aber es ist einfach geil!


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Y-TITTY RULES!


----------



## Kamsi (18. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWVJC9FOMxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lH8cZVhRaQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

find ich gut geschnitten

[video]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xjDFuodUKpY[/video]


und auch immer fürn Lacher gut^^

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt0L8iOcWh4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tonygt (18. April 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf der Frauenrevoler fürs Mittelalter ^^ 
So nen Ding fällt hier in Deutschland sicher unters Waffengesetz


----------



## Kamsi (18. April 2011)

@ alux dann schau dir das mal an 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sFSdn7dUC_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (18. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0566dnY8pVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es geht nicht um das Video, sondern um das Lied, diese Musikrichtung in Kombination mit Blind Guardian (am liebsten Age of false Innocence, aber dazu gibt es kein Video auf Youtube -.-) und The Offspring entspricht dass inetwa meinem Musikgeschmack zur Zeit.

Edit: Und die Elfenlied Themen höre ich auch oft, find das gut.


----------



## Dracun (19. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kav0FEhtLug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geile Werbung


----------



## tonygt (19. April 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @ alux dann schau dir das mal an
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wer weiß alles wer Banksy is ?


----------



## Kamsi (19. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQyUA2xrpNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (19. April 2011)

Multi lock on!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R6R7VpkUsjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Di9bx3M25GE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqxJISLf4WI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (19. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsBon3DTwIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lol


----------



## Dolzi (20. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QS0q3mGPGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (20. April 2011)

Toilettenreinigung auf höchstem Niveau: Sprengsatz in der Kloschüssel gezündet 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JXWVFJg1Ve0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Fazit: Rohr ist frei und Mikrofon im Eimer


----------



## Sash12 (20. April 2011)

Sonic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qH4E3cD77uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



hey hört sich echt klasse an, hehe schon wieder ne neue Musikgattung gefunden die mir gefällt^^


----------



## Tilbie (20. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s7U-a9pJtHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das wird geil.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iK9bhyl6B_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie episch ist das denn bitteschön? xD


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tiVXFAvL9Q&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Toilettenreinigung auf höchstem Niveau: Sprengsatz in der Kloschüssel gezündet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



made my day


----------



## HitotsuSatori (20. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cjr0bIsxLtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (21. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fz2_NkyTv8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Halo 3 is Call of Duty 4´s B**ch."


----------



## Kamsi (21. April 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-awt432VU40

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LClorqHpnlU

entweder verdammt gut gemischt oder es gibt keinen unterschied mehr im pop bereich welche künstler sich anhört - vorher nie so direkt aufgefallen ^^

wurden jeweils die 25 best verkauften popsingles von 2009 und 2010 zusammengemischt ^^


----------



## Kamsi (22. April 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sD0Jx9qpV5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




nyan cat feat slipknot ^^


----------



## yves1993 (23. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1h5TzdTq0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 Smosh


----------



## Zuckerbub (23. April 2011)

Ich hab tränen in den Augen. 3:40 no comment 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ju9kZaoYjHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


japanische versteckte kamera




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-F5p8ebjwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (23. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8Js7I6QvGg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (23. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWBs0WFY8vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. April 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5PiXt6INSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schaut mal auf die Länge. XD


----------



## Königmarcus (24. April 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



das is sone kranke scheiße^^ auf twitter gibts davon iwo das video mit nem counter, der dir die sekunden zählt ^^ ich habs ma bis zu 2700 sekunden geschafft, danach muss ich aber auch dringen ins bett xD


----------



## Kamsi (25. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EK-oJJaMjoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (25. April 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BChdddSsBfw&feature=related[/youtube]

wat ein Player!


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PrmKDmfAz4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mag für den einen oder anderen etwas erschreckend sein, aber ich empfehle mal sich das Lied sich anzuhören und dann wird man verstehen warum ich das Lied so genial finde


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aXlnMveRt-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Lacht ruhiug, aber ich find irgendwie lustig^^^AwellawellawellaOh! xD


----------



## Kamsi (26. April 2011)

@soladra





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s9eHdb2bR9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (26. April 2011)

In Gedenken all derer Leute, deren Leben vernichtet und zerstört, frühzeitig beendet oder auf eine sonstige qualvolle negative Schiene geleitet worden ist, durch ein Ereignis das genau jetzt, um diese Uhrzeit vor exakt 25 Jahren, nocheinmal die beste Dokumentation darüber für Euch. Ebenfalls sollte uns das an Japan erinnern... und an unsere Zukunft.

R.I.P.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sDiThP-JZCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich empfehle die Doku wirklich ganz zu schauen.

Ist zum Teil nämlich auch etwas persönliches. Respekt allen Liquidatoren. Respekt all denen die ihr Leben für uns gaben. Ohne sie, würde es heute kein bewohntes Europa geben.

/dramaqueen off, für alle die, die es nicht interessiert, spart Euch bitte negative Kommentare dazu.

Ebenso sollte dies jetzt zu keiner politischen Diskussion oder ähnlichem führen. Außer ihr wollt diesem Thread ein Schloß verpassen...


----------



## LeWhopper (27. April 2011)

Wie geil ist das denn?

Slipknot's Psychosocial Video YouTuber xDaZJMx[sup]11[/sup] commented on the original Nyan cat video by saraj00n telling viewers to watch Slipknot's Psychosocial (muted) with the Nyan cat song playing in the background. The comment went as follows:

Step 1: Put this song to the start and Pause it. 
 Step 2: Open up Slipknot Psychosocial in another tab. 
 Step 3: Mute the Slipknot video. 
 Step 4: Play this song and the Slipknot vid at the exact same time 
 Step 5: ???? 
 Step 6: PROFIT!
​



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mtOdT9LBOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (28. April 2011)

Lol 
Deine Sig is aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## TrollJumper (28. April 2011)

We'll give you half, of NOTHING!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=feedlik[/youtube]


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k07cflKCl-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (28. April 2011)

Ich entschuldige mich dafür dass das Video eigentlich viel zu kurz ist... aber naja... :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7aF_FhALzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2011)

Umgekehrte Psychologie in reinster Form 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyrWxiExEv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (28. April 2011)

Diese Videos finde ich geil





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oq8DE3Cbar0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yswra8rnUUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J_GvNw93eJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Wytn-_MSBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n27HaI-Bpog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (28. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Umgekehrte Psychologie in reinster Form



Hab ich doch schon auf der Seite davor geposted <_<





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P0mdzu1kGXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2011)

Sry ich seh mir doch net jede Seite an ..  jetzt stell dich mal .. jetzt warst du halt mal schneller  Ich habs von webfail .. *bäääh*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4IqXNNXqk8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



es ist sooo epic :`D
Wie konnten Kinder nur ohne solche Tipps bisher auskommen.


----------



## yves1993 (28. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Sry ich seh mir doch net jede Seite an ..  jetzt stell dich mal .. jetzt warst du halt mal schneller  Ich habs von webfail .. *bäääh*



O.o

Nicht jede Sei- NICHT JEEDE SEITE?!?!? OMG!!! KETZER! 

... egal ist auch nich so wichtig... :<


----------



## Kamsi (28. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=asj-tiIp8DA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (28. April 2011)

Zieht Euch ma die Auflösung davon rein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0m1XmvBey8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HD war gestern. 4x HD FTW!

Dies soll btw die nächste Generation HD werden.
Ich frage mich nur, sollten Filme in dieser Auflösung rauskommen, auf welchem Datenträger die verkauft werden sollen.
Ein Video mit dieser Auflösung von einer Dauer von 8 Sekunden hat bereits eine Größe von ca 2 GB. Auf einen 2 Stündigen Film sehr grob hochgerechnet wären das ca 1800 GB.

Jetzt neu! Avatar UD (Ultra Definition) nur auf Festplatte oder SSD. Vorsicht, könnte normale Fernsehgeräte und Player verschmoren lassen 


Notiz: Ihr müsst das Video auf Youtube anschauen, zur Zeit kann man nur dort auf die Auflösung von 4k2k umstellen, im embedd gehts irgendwie nicht.


----------



## LeWhopper (28. April 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> es ist sooo epic :`D
> Wie konnten Kinder nur ohne solche Tipps bisher auskommen.



Mann du hast echt meinen Abend versüßt. Selten so gut gelacht 

Am besten ist: Wenn man einen kurzen Moment für sich alleine hat. Muss man schnell handeln. Wobei die Betonung auf "HAND" liegt 
(Hmm woran denken wir da? ;P)


----------



## Nebola (29. April 2011)

Das einbetten geht irgendwie gerade nicht.

Hier der Link Klick Es ist so ultra geil


----------



## Firun (29. April 2011)

Ich mag diesen Mann, der spricht mir direkt aus der Seele 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2h4bK5Thy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (29. April 2011)

Dieses künstliche Aufgerege kommt total bescheuert rüber, auch wenn er mit einigen Dingen nicht unrecht hat...


----------



## Kamsi (29. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QOpyyrtzgBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (30. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f50iCSi_Sp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


endlich wieder gefunden <3


----------



## yves1993 (30. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wq8rTQlUEAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur weils so dämlich ist xD


----------



## MasterXoX (30. April 2011)

Buahahahaha xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iKN8k_oyNGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (1. Mai 2011)

ach verdammt, wurd ja 2 Posts über meinem Gepostet. :<<<<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GdybnaMlECc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hl_RRZk6W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und gerade neue Videobotschaft von Osama Bin laden ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJQR7hKX1FU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> HD war gestern. 4x HD FTW!
> 
> Dies soll btw die nächste Generation HD werden.
> Ich frage mich nur, sollten Filme in dieser Auflösung rauskommen, auf welchem Datenträger die verkauft werden sollen.
> ...


das ist ca 2mal so hoch und 2mal so breit, macht die 4fache fläche einer blue ray, also ca 200 gb
4k auflösung ist 3612 × 3060 bei kinoseitenverhältnis


nach dem schwnaz video wieder mal was von kika^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0liTRNzKNrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CUiCsV5K-Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUZ2XWaGI74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (3. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6aZgPHFSjCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (3. Mai 2011)

da hat sich wer ausgetobt

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWd3vgLaA_M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Yodaku (3. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gqWuD8IfbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> da hat sich wer ausgetobt
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/video]



Dieses... TEIL... dieses WAAAAAT unbeschreiblich :_D

Ein Bild das es so richtig beschreibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amen.


----------



## Qonix (4. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xCwLirQS2-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (4. Mai 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nach dem schwnaz video wieder mal was von kika^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als ich das damals gesehen habe, wusste ich nicht, ob ich lachen oder schreien soll. Besonders die Szene mit der Dosenpyramide im Supermarkt ist der Knüller. Schade, dass ich als Frau diese tollen Tipps nicht ausprobieren kann. Ich wäre dafür, in der nächsten Folge die Problematik "Hilfe, ich steche meinem Gegenüber mit meinen Brüsten immer die Augen aus!" zu thematisieren.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfF1vkMQ0h0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Mai 2011)

amerikanischer kika O.o





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JYZvfGkLp10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (7. Mai 2011)

Tja typische Amerika...

Hauptsache bei jedem Kack das Wort Fuck rauszensieren, aber sonst die krasseste nur denkbare Gore und Perversität in jedem Videospiel/ Sendung öffentlich zeigen!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=663J9IeOcRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fuhunter (7. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Tja typische Amerika...



eigentlich garnicht. amis sind bekannter weise sehr prüde, was sex in medien angeht. gewalt ist kein thema...bei uns ist es genau anders rum.


----------



## yves1993 (7. Mai 2011)

Fuhunter schrieb:


> eigentlich garnicht. amis sind bekannter weise sehr prüde, was sex in medien angeht. gewalt ist kein thema...bei uns ist es genau anders rum.



Schon aber manchmal drehen die ihre eigene Logik aufn Kopp... (Logik... lol)


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzL1iNOK1uQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2zDW9me-IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



XD


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Mai 2011)

Bahahaha der Typ ist echt geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dPJ8oBzD_-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WW1wSyxUOp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ahaha so geil ey xD


----------



## The Paladin (9. Mai 2011)

Ohne diesen Song kann ich nicht mehr schlafen gehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9v2SlLIS9eU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VktruYyJgUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gänsehaut... did youuuu smeeeeeeeeeeeeeell ... what the rock is cooking ?


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Mai 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ohne diesen Song kann ich nicht mehr schlafen gehen.



Hört den Song.
Guckt verwirrt.
Hört weiter.
Bekommt nen Ohrwurm.
Stimmt "The Paladin" voll zu.


----------



## yves1993 (9. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fz2_NkyTv8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Guter Klassiker <3

Companion Cube: OOWWNED BITCHEZ!! DOOMINNATTED! xD und diese Stimme oh Gott


----------



## Auriga__ (10. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Guter Klassiker <3
> 
> Companion Cube: OOWWNED BITCHEZ!! DOOMINNATTED! xD und diese Stimme oh Gott



Das is so geil xD
Den Schluss fand ich einfach epic. 
"you had to open your big mouth"
"...I wonder if there will be cake" xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4277ZqJEd7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Reptil (11. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UmQ5LsNMXZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (13. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QwxuSPHWLJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Die sind bestimmt hier auf Buffed unterwegs .


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (13. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S5pJ1tAWQ8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BVbjmgJj2FA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWGF3UPl1Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3xKhD1WMI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VzvnuD-oHX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hOaEIsoQVYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k2mHdbBWIbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Reptil (13. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GI6CfKcMhjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (13. Mai 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gott, soviele Klischees sie umzingeln mich. :S
Ich wette es gibt auch noch Leute die denken Gamer sind dann wirklich so. >.<



> Der Roland ist deplaziert, wie&#65279; Ne SD card im usb slot



Da musst ich lachen.
Bin halt auch nen Nerd mit Polo. :S





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S7C9rc6887s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe diese Qoutes. ;D


----------



## nemø (13. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o22eIJDtKho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fake ist das, das ist sooo fake. Trotzdem sehr geil, würde ich auch mal machen.


----------



## LeWhopper (13. Mai 2011)

Ich kann nicht mehr 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xt6Mnhn82wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Reptil (14. Mai 2011)

nemø schrieb:


> Fake ist das, das ist sooo fake. Trotzdem sehr geil, würde ich auch mal machen.



wieso fake ?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_IV:_The_Man_Comes_Around


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Mai 2011)

The schrieb:


> wieso fake ?
> http://de.wikipedia....an_Comes_Around



Ich wollt schon grad sagen, wie fake?
Das ist eines der berühmtesten Lieder überhaupt von Cash, von wegen fake 
Ich glaube der ist 1 Jahr oder nen paar Monate nach Produktion des Liedes gestorben. 
Wirklich ein wunderbarer Musiker und Mensch, eine Legende.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gRlj5vjp3Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (14. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TGLhuF3L48U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein wahrer Liebling...^^


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=in6RZzdGki8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wird nach 'ner Weile bisschen eintönig, aber bis dahin isses wirklich extrem unterhaltsam.


----------



## yves1993 (14. Mai 2011)

Au ja der Klassiker... schon sooo lange her dass ich den hier geposted habe 

Man das ruft Erinnerungen hoch <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYDjV7ajuMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 Freddiew


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_G1bdDgljsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das könnte ich mir 100 mal ansehen.


----------



## nemø (14. Mai 2011)

Es ging nicht um Johny Cash, das ist der beste song der welt, es ging um die jungs im gamer-urlaub!


----------



## Tilbie (14. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hw1ncADC9KM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Da kenn ich so einige auf die das zutrifft......


----------



## Terrorsatan (14. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich pervers aber auch verdammt geil  xD  ( ICH WILL SO WAS ESSEN!! )

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eah23WvLYsQ&feature=fvwrel[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich präsentiere: Ein Video mit dem WTFaktor >9000





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuDtACzKGRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wMTMe7Wc9xQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Reptil (15. Mai 2011)

ich weis uralt aber immer noch saugeil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSyJ2SOeTeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Auriga__ (15. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JhuOicPFZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Family Guy ftw xDD


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjXGywPzkw0[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> [Video]



Original ist besser ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JAFQFvSPhQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQIBX0OTbTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Rofl


----------



## yves1993 (16. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZMSAzZ76EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (17. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_W_xLWtNa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GI6CfKcMhjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ennia (17. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZS6bD3SpIvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (17. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eStYKaT2s2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Was man nicht so alles findet. XD


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Mai 2011)

So epische Kindheitserinnerungen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ftb_49Y0-yM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHH NEEEEEEEEIIIIIN *mitgröhl*


----------



## yves1993 (17. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YY9jO3qpuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wenns nur ne Colawerbung ist... ich finde da ist schon etwas dran. Selten dass ich eine Werbung mal gerne habe...


----------



## Fröstler (18. Mai 2011)

Vorsicht! Nicht erschrecken falls ihr den Ton laut habt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ulLfbJptE14

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BQ9apS3Ripk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TFzAJ_Ylx8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich find dieses Geschreie einfach nur genial und kann mich jedes mal einen ablachen wenn ich das höre


Übrigens: Wer noch mehr hören will, da gibt es sogar ganze Schreisammlungen wie z.B. hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cCH03YoXDcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur genial  und garantiert was zum lachen


----------



## schneemaus (18. Mai 2011)

Ich fand das jetzt nicht so lustig, hab mir das erste Video mal angeschaut. Mir ging eher durch den Kopf, was wohl mit dem Fahrer des Unglückswagens passiert ist, der nicht raus kam.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JlfPY8lzwMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LR5mZqeDNtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BOuHaTt2XUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fröstler (18. Mai 2011)

Ich lach ja auch nicht über den Crash, was ich auch nicht lustig find, sondern wie der Kommentator immer ausrastet und rumschreit.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oXTzGQfHBFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=08jyG4Xqqv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was da los mit Weibern ?! XDDDD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UnlkZ2k2rNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Revenge-mange... OMG, wie kann man nur so dumm sein ?  xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7aF_FhALzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## Thoor (22. Mai 2011)

Rache, normal halt, weisst wie isch mein? Wahrheit, wahrheit, wahrheit währt am längsten, komme denn bringen wir alda!

diese eloquenz *-*


----------



## yves1993 (22. Mai 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> WHAT THE FUCK?!



Ah! Noch einer der wenns ihm lw ist oder aus sonst einem Grund auf YT nach dem längsten Video gesucht hat... xD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Mai 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ah! Noch einer der wenns ihm lw ist oder aus sonst einem Grund auf YT nach dem längsten Video gesucht hat... xD



Nope. Hab mir grad ein Video von Game One angeguckt und bin dann durch dide Kommentare gescrollt als jemand dieses Video verlinkt hat.

Du bist also alleine was das angeht. Eine Tatsache, für die du dich schämen solltest und ich hoffe, das dich ein Schlag der Erleuchtung trifft und du realisierst, wie miserabel und wertlos dein Leben ist und es höchste Zeit wird, dass du dir wie normale Leute ein Hobby suchst.

jk,jk...


----------



## yves1993 (23. Mai 2011)

;D

Aber ma wieder BTT mit nem Epic Win:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8UNb-QkpWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrollJumper (24. Mai 2011)

Jetzt mal ne ganz ganz ganz blöde Frage.
Ist das wirklich so in dem Spiel drinne?


----------



## yves1993 (24. Mai 2011)

Leider net D:

So liep ist die olle GLaDOS nicht ;(


----------



## Meriane (25. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkpAmanwuac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



epic xD


----------



## Nebola (25. Mai 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA epic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r01Q62lWkLc


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jkyuft4z2Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nich, ob ich's schon gepostet hab, aber ich find's einfach nur wunderschön.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTlLpP4VUJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Mai 2011)

Nebola schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA epic
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r01Q62lWkLc



Oh gott ist der Weibliche Part nervig.
Soll sie halt noch lauter ins Mikro brüllen. -.-"


----------



## iShock (26. Mai 2011)

Oh Damn!
What is it Dawg?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X0DeIqJm4vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Haha um 0.5 Sek Zeitversetzt abspielen machts noch lustiger xD


----------



## LeWhopper (26. Mai 2011)

Ich kenn zwar nicht das Original aber das finde ich sicher besser ^_^

Doomsday


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XI2M0I3HDKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vz2xMyZ5rP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8kCzCXi0mpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




"i ve been lookin for grindcore".   episch xDDD


----------



## yves1993 (26. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7c8iLncZPUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




OMG NEED MUSS DAHIN SOFORT O_O


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnhOfuoTOSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (26. Mai 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ich kenn zwar nicht das Original aber das finde ich sicher besser ^_^
> 
> Doomsday



Nicht dein Ernst das du Rebecca Black mit dem Lied Friday nich kennst ? Ist glaube ich das einzige Videos das über 2 Millonen Dislikes hat, gibt kein anderen Star der glaube ich so hart gehatet wird ^^.


----------



## Dracun (27. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4XtdpjiOU_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ein schönes Anti-Castingshow-Lied


----------



## yves1993 (27. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uL1CL2zl0jA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (29. Mai 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NOPP9FOk1A[/youtube]

Also ich gehe nie zum Mc Donalds Frühstücken aber die Werbung ist einfach nur geil


----------



## Skatero (29. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfiZecEhPoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach gut.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Mai 2011)

Ich will keine Werbung machen, sondern finde den einfach nur genial.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pn51gaBe6XE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (31. Mai 2011)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw4KVoEVcr0&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]

Niedlichkeitsfaktor hoch Zehn


----------



## Niklasx (31. Mai 2011)

the evolution of dance


----------



## Nebola (1. Juni 2011)

haha 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaSmlD5LTOY


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTlGYS6rAfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (1. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ggyC0FOzqHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sowieso schon n ultra geiles Lied und dazu noch SON Clip... omg Youtube Liebling³²³³³³ 

Danke übrigens an dieser Stelle an Nebola *g*


----------



## Legendary (1. Juni 2011)

Kann man sich sowas eigentlich den ganzen Tag reinziehen? Ich mein...mir wird Pendulum auch nach paar Liedern langweilig, dann brauch ich was anderes. 

Auch wenn ich die Musik furchtbar finde, das Video ist lustig.


----------



## Skatero (2. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QE0zrJnzztI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tolles Lied.


----------



## Sabito (2. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZAoWUkFawzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finde das Lied einfach nur geil.^^


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nr87ge-Wz34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pure win.


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qTT6iksdN-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das war eine meiner Lieblingsstellen.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I2DiJzlWvGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2011)

gerade woanders gelesen - interessanter soundaustausch effekt ^^

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=n8wa4TZ1tUA

Ton aus

in einen 2ten Tab

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGrfLQVVI8A&feature=player_detailpage#t=14s

öffnen 

und das erste video anschauen mit der musik vom 2ten lied


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Juni 2011)

Genial vorallem immer wenn die Musik "schwungvoller" wird fängt der Typ an zu rennen.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2011)

hier mal die lyrics von waka waka - im video von shakira total harmlos aber wenn man sie zum anderen video liest  

You’re a good soldier 
Choosing your battles 
Pick yourself up 
And dust yourself off 
Get back in the saddle 
You’re on the front line 
Everyone’s watching 
You know it’s serious 
We’re getting closer 
This isn’t over

 The pressure’s on; you feel it 
But you got it all; believe it 
When you fall, get up, oh oh 
And if you fall, get up, eh eh 
Tsamina mina zangalewa 
Cause this is Africa


----------



## Reflox (6. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZoxBzftW8nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hooray!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zWjmKwJi-Ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hooray!



Wehe der 2. Teil hat wieder so ein asozialen Cliff Hanger. :S





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kkpLjUBo1_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So entspannend.


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_C3D0rcFXrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AHAHAHAHA XDD ich kann net aufhörn dabei zu lachen :_D


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZtDUzE0CAM&feature=related


----------



## yves1993 (13. Juni 2011)

WTF AHAHAHAHAHAH XDD ALTER du hast mir gerade die Woche gerettet... :_D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rS4b7KKNHDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh my God  WOLOLOLOLO


----------



## Aeonflu-X (13. Juni 2011)

Ich komm nicht von weg. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AiVc1NGBjjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2011)

Spontaner Tanzanfall am Nachmittag:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cG7cRDcPY3k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besonders ab ca. 1:05


edit: Unfähigkeit zum Media einbinden inc!!!


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hynh9yb3aWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Win. Definitiv Win. Ich hab das Lied als Kind geliebt, hab die Kassette von Rolf Zuckowski, wo das drauf war, hoch und runter gehört


----------



## Makalvian (13. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MdQMqYe7VcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doomsta (14. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AFA-rOls8YA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"You stink Vader - your style smells something sour. You need to wash up dawg, here step in my shower."

Hitler > Darth Vader

Aber Stephenhawkings vs Einstein toppt das ganze noch find ich^^:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zn7-fVtT16k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (14. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Qe9O90cD80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ia2UGCZ1ulo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (15. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsXd8yu9wq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FUCK YEAH!!

Wem die Anleitung zu öde ist: 2:15


----------



## Zylenia (15. Juni 2011)

Éiner meiner Lieblingsfilme,schade das der nicht mehr im Fernsehen kommt.
Muss mir den mal in der Videothek ausleihen.


Gute Erfinderung




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jw6mRI3XGis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Laffen fangen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DHYDagjjOC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2011)

The Saga of Biorn oder Tretet dem Nordischen Glauben bei, der öffnet Euch Tyr und Thor. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MV5w262XvCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zeryudo (16. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5LIeDg0V4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PiJ1iCzUipI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Ich lasse den Pool ab für ein bisschen Cash und ne' gute Zesch' [Jaja ich weiss das es Session heissen soll, lautsprache halt.]




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fp-h-rkpB9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fsuTPv5lRrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Gordon Freeman!


----------



## Bjarnensen (16. Juni 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOeugwd4vqs&feature=related
einfach genial


----------



## Zukane (16. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CY3eJJk39BI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei 17:30 Minuten wie der Typ angst bekommt xD


----------



## yves1993 (16. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QH2-TGUlwu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



XD Achtet mal auf den Progress Balken <3 

(Funktioniert nur auf Youtube selber --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4 )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2011)

Wie geil  @ Yves 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rp7jp5H-xWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: Danke Reflox <.<


----------



## Reflox (16. Juni 2011)

Hast du schon auf der letzten Seite gepostet... :>






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YHRxv-40WMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5AUksd2oNoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khiy-2ve2Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zu geil. <3 (Wundert sich übrigens dass das noch nicht hier geposted wurde :3)


----------



## Reflox (17. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Zu geil. <3 (Wundert sich übrigens dass das noch nicht hier geposted wurde :3)



Wurde s schon. Und zwar von mir


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juni 2011)

Huch da hab ich dann wohl echt ne Seite übersehen ;D

Egal umso besser <3


----------



## Dracun (17. Juni 2011)

Happy Captain Picard Day .... glatt vergessen 

aja BtT:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JiKwAS1qaCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


0:30 - 0:52 Göttlich


----------



## yves1993 (17. Juni 2011)

YAY! Endlich der Zweite Teil <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LfoGBVM86PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. Juni 2011)

Pokemon in Real Life 1 und 2 sind der Hammer


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IFdIrPn6ibo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohne Worte.


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IFdIrPn6ibo
> 
> Ohne Worte.




AHAHAHA die beiden sind echt die geilsten. Dass die Leute das nicht merken, dass der Asi-slang auch bei den besten Lyrics durchkommt.


----------



## Deanne (18. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> AHAHAHA die beiden sind echt die geilsten. Dass die Leute das nicht merken, dass der Asi-slang auch bei den besten Lyrics durchkommt.



Das hier ist noch DEUTLICH GEILER:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lis7t43PGR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Schaaaaaaaaaaaatz, ich kann nicht mehr schlafäääääääääään!"


----------



## Zukane (18. Juni 2011)

Übelst perverser text aber ich liebe den Song oO

Ich dachte am Anfang "ob man schon wieder Gansta Rap" aber es ist genau das Gegenteil xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMVn7YXf-o4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (18. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9UikCf4HyoY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


xD


----------



## yves1993 (18. Juni 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Übelst perverser text aber ich liebe den Song oO








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LdserZX7Bns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klassiker. 

Dickfigures ftw


----------



## Ramizini (19. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=axf9_BD8JHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabito (19. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q91lHW-0II8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab ich zwischen den 37.228 Songs (1975-2007) die ich besitze gefunden und komme da nicht mehr dran vorbei, muss das Lied immer wieder hören.^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WoAkUcuWUxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bjarnensen (19. Juni 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-CTsnTGbHs&feature=related
Das ist auch ganz witzig.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MKXUptOgWq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zukane (20. Juni 2011)

Sau geil xD

Keks ,alter Keks!

Die hat auch noch paar andere davon gemacht^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wb3MT3W6_aU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rMp9yDhPyag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danke @ Tilbie ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jrcBMLC2fFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Felix^^ (20. Juni 2011)

Das Lied ist toll und wenn ich die Katze anschaue muss ich lachen xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lVI83BoQ0Eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (20. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slRsexrhbG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYcPJgHdiq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oloollooooololoooo


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frW2W_vCgYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sunyo (23. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=me_gnpMTAdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (23. Juni 2011)

*WHAT THE FUCK!?* <- zu dem Gedanken kommt man zwangsläufig bei 2:53+ :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7kTOZxTsOFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Reptil (23. Juni 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> *WHAT THE FUCK!?* <- zu dem Gedanken kommt man zwangsläufig bei 2:53+ :



also nach dem vid dachte ich mir so WTF ;-)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WxEAjO8M-Z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (23. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9UAzYazSkfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich würde gerne etwas dazu schreiben, aber irgendwie fehlen mir gerade die Worte.


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juni 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [NYAN Cat Piano Cover]
> 
> Oloollooooololoooo



OMG, und die Sheets waren direkt dabei... Direkt ma runtergeladen, heute Abend geht's ans Nyannen!!! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dFZki6TcY4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*seufz* Ich will auch so spielen können oO


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ja nur geil, musste Tränen lachen, danke!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur geil, musste Tränen lachen, danke!



Ja die sind göttlich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=muneRblKw9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l0nDTacTyNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (24. Juni 2011)

Meet the Medic. Yeah 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36lSzUMBJnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und TF2 ab sofort kostenlos^^ Auch wenn ich es schon kurz nach dem Release gekauft hab


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnplZnCOOJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



like a boss !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KHy7DGLTt8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. Juni 2011)

Mein Leben als Opa? naja sieht nicht anders aus als heute. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gy1zDBW_UAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT:
WTF




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aP3gzee1cps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b2xox3iAlXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jn-tCLiOtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHUHnVlvX9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Juni 2011)

ab 2:00 is geil ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lI1PjgCV_c4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (25. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist ja nur geil, musste Tränen lachen, danke!



Bitte, bitte, immer wieder gerne *g*


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ab 2:00 is geil ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht net, selbst mit Proxy nicht...


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZlVaAMsoM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider nicht in HD. 
Trotzdem verdammt genial!


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juni 2011)

^ Die Doku ist definitiv sehenswert. Kam übrigens bereits 2x auf Pro7


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Of-HU6p9sT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WAS...IST...DAS ? xD


----------



## MasterXoX (26. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Geht net, selbst mit Proxy nicht...



Also ich wohn ja selber in Deutschland und bei mir funzt das


----------



## Daytonaman (26. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5LRQxTEm40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (26. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8RG3hLZvEFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Also ich wohn ja selber in Deutschland und bei mir funzt das



Bei mir steht, dass es wegen der GEMA nicht funktioniert.


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T1QyDhLj5hU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ramizini (27. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJfZTr8zMsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



eigentlich überhaupt nicht meine Musik aber diese Lippensynchro ist der Hammer


----------



## vollmi (27. Juni 2011)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> ab 2:00 is geil ^^



So n kleiner Motor hört sich halt immer so gequält an. :-)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ynd3WSToSE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (27. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lgRsWnud4ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L--psJY8AbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (28. Juni 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> eigentlich überhaupt nicht meine Musik aber diese Lippensynchro ist der Hammer



Genial!  Wegen dir bin ich nun komplett Ponyfiziert... or something like that. ^^


----------



## Ramizini (28. Juni 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Genial!  Wegen dir bin ich nun komplett Ponyfiziert... or something like that. ^^



schön zu hören *grin* wenn du lust hast gibt auchn deutsches Brony-Forum: http://ponyboard.de/

BTT:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cwLz41NYmt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WA26qeLJ2Ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (28. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=km8bwDyP2X8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




pwnd


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Juni 2011)

Haha, geil. Schade, dass ich das Spiel nicht ganz gesehen hab


----------



## LeWhopper (29. Juni 2011)

Da denke ich immer an den Angry Video Game Nerd^^

Also nen Brony bin ich nicht. Aber das ist nur zu Geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsJkSArZKnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ramizini (29. Juni 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Da denke ich immer an den Angry Video Game Nerd^^
> 
> Also nen Brony bin ich nicht. Aber das ist nur zu Geil



Kenn ich ist einfach zu geil
schade dass es nur der kleine Ausschnitt aus der Serie ist da das ja noch ein bisschen 
weiter geht in der Serie 

BTT:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T4q9eRBKqxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (29. Juni 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir das doch tatsächlich angeguckt. Die ganzen *12:37* Min!

Am besten fand ich den "Konsistenz-Test" - merk ich mir


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Gott ist das genial, ich hab Tränen gelacht!


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VkvWIwEyPkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Herrlich. "Urlaub in Deutschland" ist auch nur zu empfehlen, da kann ich mich kaputtlachen.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4BAKb2p450Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (30. Juni 2011)

Kein Youtube Video aber sehr sehr geil ^^

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/204122/


----------



## LeWhopper (1. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CbuYb6lLHX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-GJ7eueZ1wY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Morvkeem (2. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UVknVfIW-z0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





YAY ich liebe dieses Lied


----------



## Ramizini (2. Juli 2011)

So einmal ein schönes Lied zum entspannen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VYLjh7Txapk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und noch was zu lachen (wer denn den Humor teilt):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KA1_gckVQxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vertXfTBSAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geil gemacht


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Juli 2011)

W T F?


WILL HABEN!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mgy1S8qymx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (3. Juli 2011)

FUCK YEAH KAFFEE!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OTVE5iPMKLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cQ1_IlZVi4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (4. Juli 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> FUCK YEAH KAFFEE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, ich glaub ich hol mir ne Tasse Kaffee 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-8Pmg8THAWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCpjgl2baLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Uralter Klassiker, muss man gesehen haben ;D


----------



## tobiclaudi (4. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8F0pz7HhRJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Auriga__ (4. Juli 2011)

Meow... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxn-53f67SY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ramizini (4. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=svOQr4IR24k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schimmelkäseschnittchen-kitchen yeah!


----------



## yves1993 (4. Juli 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Meow...



O.o von allen Piano Nyan Covers die ich bisher gesehen hab der beste.... WIN!


----------



## vollmi (4. Juli 2011)

Wer jemals musikunterricht hatte wirds verstehen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrNy2Z6ZfIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## skyline930 (4. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VCOyrRgef-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



O_O


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TAaE7sJahiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEX0Eaf2Kdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (5. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuxq2cdMfHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mastergamer (5. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E9Tdd-adEEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na? Wer erinnert sich noch daran?


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WgcgLQ0m9U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gabs aber noch als vorgänger ^^


----------



## Raffzahl (5. Juli 2011)

Hab beide gespielt. DK64 hatte aber das bessere Intro.

B2T:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BD0INuBu-BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (5. Juli 2011)

*DO FUCKING WANT!*
*DO FUCKING WANT!*
*DO FUCKING WANT!*
*DO FUCKING WANT!* 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSlnZxvi37s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*DO FUCKING WANT!*
*DO FUCKING WANT!*
*DO FUCKING WANT!*
*DO FUCKING WANT!*


----------



## orkman (5. Juli 2011)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Na? Wer erinnert sich noch daran?



ich ... is lange her ...

die werbung hier is imba xD
BTT:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2FkxdSz2CCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fODnYlacrfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ramizini (5. Juli 2011)

Yeah Doktor House:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dqLu7z_OrHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (6. Juli 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> *DO FUCKING WANT!*
> *DO FUCKING WANT!*
> *DO FUCKING WANT!*
> *DO FUCKING WANT!*
> ...


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> Yeah Doktor House:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist noch jemanden die "versteckte" Botschaft aufgefallen?
[attachment=12027:hidden.jpg]



> cmg do visuals
> xarabol you're killing
> the ytpmv community


Was wollen sie uns damit nur sagen? :O


----------



## Ramizini (6. Juli 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ist noch jemanden die "versteckte" Botschaft aufgefallen?
> 
> 
> Was wollen sie uns damit nur sagen? :O



Frag doch einfach Nighthammer drüben auf ponyboard.de von dem ist das Video


----------



## TheGui (6. Juli 2011)

Ramizini schrieb:


> Frag doch einfach Nighthammer drüben auf ponyboard.de von dem ist das Video



hatt er das electro house video auch gemacht? in dem steckt die Botschaft ebenfalls drin!


----------



## Ramizini (6. Juli 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> hatt er das electro house video auch gemacht? in dem steckt die Botschaft ebenfalls drin!



exakt selbe Nachricht? mh dachte war ne andere naja hatter das Video wohl als Vorlage genommen so noch nen Video zum Thema:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ObLRD2QwgW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yncXUPEP_fA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich musste wirklich zur Toilette rennen.
Ich weiß nicht wieso ich kann jeden Scheiss reinziehen ohne irgendein Anzeichen von Ekel zu zeigen aber hier war meine Grenze.

Seriously.


----------



## TheGui (6. Juli 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Sie hat sicher zwergische Vorfahren!

...Wie war das, der Bart ist zum festhallten beim *** gut! war das im DaD oder LotR film?


----------



## orkman (6. Juli 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich musste wirklich zur Toilette rennen.
> Ich weiß nicht wieso ich kann jeden Scheiss reinziehen ohne irgendein Anzeichen von Ekel zu zeigen aber hier war meine Grenze.
> 
> Seriously.



da muss man sich echt ins zeug legen um fuer die nen mann zu finden ... und wenn die dann nen mann hat , is das doch eher " schwul " oder ? ^^
die heisst net mariam sondern eher "mario"
damenbart is ein no-go in unserer zeit und auch vor 50 jahren ... wer kann sich schon marilyn monroe mit damenbart vorstellen ....
heutzutage wird schon nen typ schief angeguckt weil er nen haar zuviel hat aber dann noch ne frau!


----------



## TheGui (6. Juli 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ... wer kann sich schon marilyn monroe mit damenbart vorstellen ....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CH4w7UZV3NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GhxqIITtTtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (8. Juli 2011)

Schade dass es n Fake ist, aber ist lustig xD


----------



## iShock (8. Juli 2011)

[font=Arial, Helvetica]
*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=45tXuAF52E4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


woot ?[/font]


----------



## Ramizini (8. Juli 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> [font="Arial, Helvetica"]*
> *
> 
> woot ?[/font]



Yeah ein hoch auf den Doppelspalt-Versuch. Und das in minecraft, pure awesomeness.

Ich weiß ist mit Ponys aber für alle die das stören sollte, der Song ist es Wert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hY5iLIMkZ5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2011)

Die Frau mit dem Damenbart ist echt hart... aber respekt dass sie dazu steht statt ihn abzurasieren, was ja nicht so ein riesen Aufwand wäre.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (8. Juli 2011)

Es hat sich jemand gemeldet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (9. Juli 2011)

Was man nicht alles bei Youtube findet 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ISA9E6Cc84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yLIT6cEksqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muahaha ^^


----------



## TheGui (9. Juli 2011)

*
Fuck Jeah!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=41Pg9wmaGlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ramizini (9. Juli 2011)

So muss Werbung sein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p50-oWY1pFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2011)

Klingt sogar richtig gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=alOFsMWHAEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (9. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXHd_m9k5Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein absolutes Lieblingslied zur Zeit!!!!


----------



## Zylenia (10. Juli 2011)

Gerade im SWTOR Forum gesehen.
Der Text ist einfach gut.^^
Es gibt garkeinen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0f-91fB8y-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hihi,liebe das Lied.^^


----------



## LeWhopper (10. Juli 2011)

Trollololol ... Jajajajaja ..... Trolololol Hahahaha


----------



## BlizzLord (10. Juli 2011)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Gerade im SWTOR Forum gesehen.
> Der Text ist einfach gut.^^
> Es gibt garkeinen.
> 
> ...



Ist halt die offizielle "Ich troll dich"- Hymne. ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzxWHuyLl9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie geil


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (11. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gj8s2a39pCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schade das er ned mitgmacht hat wäre sicher noch lustig geworden


----------



## Falathrim (11. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gt5bKenji7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqE-yvgEJlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



... xD


----------



## Tilbie (12. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jzq2O54LLIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geil xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_jF9dxTdkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (12. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=91dKH-7QkFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



...pure epicness...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ItZyaOlrb7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Drummer ist EPIC


----------



## schneemaus (12. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1HdJY4oUDsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wunderschön auf endlessvideo.com in Verbindung mit rainymood.com <3


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. Juli 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI_9Yxr0blo&feature=feedlik[/youtube]

haha


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaqC5FnvAEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein neues absolutes Lieblingsvideo


----------



## yves1993 (12. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qga5eONXU_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zurzeit mein absoluter Liebling <3


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNoi_wwzbtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




soo geil  
NINJA BARTENDER


----------



## Ramizini (13. Juli 2011)

ähem hint hint:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j_9T1SPJXRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CH4w7UZV3NA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das motiviert zum SC II spielen. :>


----------



## TheGui (14. Juli 2011)

They see me...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=efyrzAewjz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (14. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ee925OTFBCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-1F-CokXNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LslKvENpud4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (14. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der Drummer ist EPIC



Wrong Gig? Wrong Planet! 

Der ist echt genial


----------



## Healor (14. Juli 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JODmTeAplaM[/youtube]

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich dem Spiel immer noch ein wenig hinterher trauere.
Oder daran, dass ich den Film zudem das Lied gehört so sehr mag.
Kann auch sein dass das Video mit dem Track super gut harmoniert.

Jedenfalls schaue ich es mir immer wieder mal gerne an


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juli 2011)

Ich fand es scheisse, wie das mit TR abgelaufen ist. Da bezahlt man 60€ am Releasetag, ein paar Wochen später kostet es nurnoch 20 und noch ein paar Wochen später ist das Spiel abgeschaltet und alles Geld + Gametime Card ist fürn Arsch.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich fand es scheisse, wie das mit TR abgelaufen ist. Da bezahlt man 60&#8364; am Releasetag, ein paar Wochen später kostet es nurnoch 20 und noch ein paar Wochen später ist das Spiel abgeschaltet und alles Geld + Gametime Card ist fürn Arsch.



Gabs da keine Entschädigung? oO"

Muss ja schließlich ist das eine bezahlte Dienstleistung die von deren Seite nicht zuverlässig geleistet wurde.


----------



## Healor (14. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich fand es scheisse, wie das mit TR abgelaufen ist. Da bezahlt man 60€ am Releasetag, ein paar Wochen später kostet es nurnoch 20 und noch ein paar Wochen später ist das Spiel abgeschaltet und alles Geld + Gametime Card ist fürn Arsch.



War bei mir auch so. War schon ziemlich ärgerlich da ich Tabula Rasa wirklich wirklich gerne gespielt habe. Klasse Spiel und 1A Community.

Kann mich erinnern, dass die TR DVD's noch im Laden zum kauf angeboten wurden, obwohl die Server schon eine Woche abgeschaltet waren.


----------



## TheGui (14. Juli 2011)

War das eigentlich auch so ein angekündigter WoW Killer?


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juli 2011)

Jedes MMORPG ist ein angekündigter WoW Killer. Erinnern wir uns mal an HdR, AoC, GW, TR, Aion, Rift. Alles Schwachsinn.


----------



## xdave78 (15. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ferdk16

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yb2qPa3GWE&feature=player_embedded#at=12

Der Typ ist goil! Das SFII Madley ist auch godlike!

PS:Ach mist ich krig das mit dem einbetten hier nich gebacken.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (15. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Jedes MMORPG ist ein angekündigter WoW Killer. Erinnern wir uns mal an HdR, AoC, GW, TR, Aion, Rift. Alles Schwachsinn.



GW kam fast zur gleichen zeit raus wie WoW und ist auch bis heute noch sehr erfolgreich und wurde nie als WoW killer bezeichnet

AoC ist das einzigste spiel was wirklich richtig als WoW killer gehyped worden ist, und inzwischen ist es auch sogar besser als WoW...nur wars leider nicht am anfang so und wer einmal ne chance vergeigt..ist raus

ach, ein youtube vid fast vergessen xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6YvpZb1pOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=meOYmncqXiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wo kann man sich den Klingelton downloaden?


----------



## LeWhopper (15. Juli 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich den Klingelton downloaden?



Bei den ähnlichen Videos auf der rechten Seite müsste eins mit dem Downloadlink dabei sein.
--------------------------
Keine Ahnung wo ich die Videos wieder gefunden habe aber die Mucke find ich gut ^_^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QmMmuf5p0W4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pb19JwNhfGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich den Klingelton downloaden?


Mich wundert's immer wieder das sowenige Leute TubeBox oder Downloadhelper kennen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5FSkvo_yy5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Man man man, damit bin ich aufgewachsen


----------



## DexDrive (16. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ekLO8BwxwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So geil, ich glaub ich fall vom Stuhl 
Mein Bauch tut weh xD


----------



## Sabito (16. Juli 2011)

Episch, das müsste man wirklich mal machen, klappt leider nur auf Englisch..... ach ne auf Deutsch sollte es auch gehen.^^


----------



## LeWhopper (16. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jx6nYP_eDDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (16. Juli 2011)

OH my GOSH OH my GOSH OH my GOSH OH my GOSH OH my GOSH OH my GOSH 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6V0o3TjB2Tw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (16. Juli 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> OH my GOSH OH my GOSH OH my GOSH OH my GOSH OH my GOSH OH my GOSH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war immer mein Traum einen RIESEN Touchscreen auf dem man ein Schlachtfeld nachspielt am besten so 15x15 Meter


----------



## Makalvian (17. Juli 2011)

Die gleichen Bildschirme wie bei Minority Report benutzt das Us Militär seit nen paar Jahren.

http://www.heise.de/...on-1234119.html

btt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IntRMVukrX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Edit: naja immer noch besser als nen Post ohne irgendwas *


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Die gleichen Bildschirme wie bei Minority Report benutzt das Us Militär seit nen paar Jahren.
> 
> http://www.heise.de/...on-1234119.html
> 
> ...


Hmm falsches Topic im falschen Thread


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Hmm falsches Topic im falschen Thread



Schonmal auf den Link geklickt? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Svwm_k9hYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Informieren bevor man meckert!

BTT:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YfdiTaTq50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (17. Juli 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schonmal auf den Link geklickt?



Schon mal gelesen was er geschrieben hat und ich im Spoiler hab, er schreibt btt und Postet ein Bild hmmm





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Svwm_k9hYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (18. Juli 2011)

DAS ist mal nen Bier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uNQa5HCUYCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2OxWD85Ngz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Autotune... better than expected  But still sh*t ^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DG7IURgryjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juli 2011)

Autsch. The Louise Boat..... wtf. Und Anonymous... äh ne Lulzsec. Fail 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IsiNSovDvMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Son episches Intro sieht man selten... <3


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2011)

Oma Enkelschreck Rap, sehr geil!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XrK-doVUPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (20. Juli 2011)

nicht sicher ob das echt oder gefaked ist : /
aber irgendwie erträglicher als das autotuned original xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTNquPzvbWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (20. Juli 2011)

Alter, das MUSS Fake sein, so grottig sing ja ich nicht mal! Rebecca Black ist einfach nur zum kotzen ey.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Alter, das MUSS Fake sein, so grottig sing ja ich nicht mal! Rebecca Black ist einfach nur zum kotzen ey.



Sie singt noch schlechter 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gV6pWeSpYuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




zuuu geil


----------



## yves1993 (20. Juli 2011)

Hier mal was Niveauvolleres als Rebecca Black... 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4K5IdGANwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=39qdhbkTko4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Falathrim (21. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TZBKQgqC6m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (21. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-yDDMznsa4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bämm in your Face


----------



## Sabito (21. Juli 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> [Video]
> 
> Bämm in your Face



Könnte Werbung für ein neues Computerspiel sein.^^


----------



## Blasto (21. Juli 2011)

Gibt es überhaupt ein geileres Lied zu einem Spiel?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OUP_Z3iZPs[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2011)

jaaaa noch ein DP Süchtiger (Fan) <3 das wird nur noch getoppt vom schlechten Green Day Cover 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_-kGiXTRM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Haha


----------



## TrollJumper (22. Juli 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ctVmNbVu2KA[/youtube]

Die typen sollen bei der nächsten Party singen, ohne Mist.


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt ein geileres Lied zu einem Spiel?
> [...]



Was is des fürn Müll? 

Da würden mir gleich ein dutzend bessere Soundtracks einfallen.


----------



## Blasto (22. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was is des fürn Müll?
> 
> Da würden mir gleich ein dutzend bessere Soundtracks einfallen.



Wie kannst du nur soetwas schreiben O:

möge Chrolf dich Nachts heimsuchen
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfResyFrqlM[/youtube]


----------



## tonygt (23. Juli 2011)

Weltherrschaft 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p1HZp4ClFXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BTyZslI4W2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (24. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEpLh6OeXzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (25. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8VWuy1ps7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal wieder was lustiges in diesen traurigen Tagen.


----------



## Kuya (25. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9McZ5MSX2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Klassiker für mich...


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_MiupX1F76I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Part 2.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich konnte es mir 1 mal ansehen, dann wurde es von Youtube entfernt. Scheiss Stasi Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (26. Juli 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich konnte es mir 1 mal ansehen, dann wurde es von Youtube entfernt. Scheiss Stasi Seite.



Wir unterstützen die Redefreiheit und räumen dieses Recht jedem ein, auch bei unpopulären Standpunkten. 
Aus den Youtube Richtlinien.
Na Hoppala was haben wir den da... die halten sich ja selber nicht dran. 

Naja wie dem auch sei. Er hat an einigen Stellen schon etwas übertrieben (Vorallem der Part mit "Scheisst auf die paar Menschenleben") also hat Youtube nicht so falsch gehandelt... manche könnten das ganz falsch auffassen, auch wenn WIR verstehen was mit dem Video gemeint ist :/

Um nicht ganz vom Thema abzukommen: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsT8XWd2W_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. Juli 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Geil wie die Mutzi blöd guckt nachn Crash


----------



## Tilbie (26. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PM-8TOiVhaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I-wie mag ich das Lied obwohl ich Hip-Hop / Rap / Techno scheisse finde.


----------



## BlizzLord (26. Juli 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Geil wie die Mutzi blöd guckt nachn Crash



Besser find ich die 3. Katze die aufeinmal aus der Ecke gerannt kommt total Sensationsgeil.
Sind uns wohl doch ziemlich ähnlich. :>


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EMLaxZ39sgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (27. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ldKqikAqO9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yodaku (27. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDpZ548v-_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SWS5NFkzSFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H6M0siaIkMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (27. Juli 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Die sind ja ma der Hammer xD





<3 ich liebe den Typen fur das Cover





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gqUvzUW0hH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Perkone (27. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lYBYwTwg6ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gehst au heast du oaschloch xD


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (27. Juli 2011)

De zwoa sand de bestn


----------



## LeWhopper (29. Juli 2011)

Geile Uni. Aber für so eine Werbung wären die Deutschen zu feige ;P





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6YvpZb1pOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O5fzmmrk6kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (29. Juli 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Geile Uni. Aber für so eine Werbung wären die Deutschen zu feige ;P



Oh mein Gott wie geil xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FgdvaXqqj2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (29. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJ4U8TR3rPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Finde die Werbung von Subaru echt Göttlich


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7dFy2f0x5Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab gelacht. ^^


----------



## yves1993 (29. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O-jOEAufDQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



;D


----------



## LeWhopper (29. Juli 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Haha Geil. Das offizielle Zombie Apokalypse Fluchtauto 
Will auch so eins ^_^


----------



## Kamsi (31. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a0mx0dBXkw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer noch einer der besten filmanfänge


----------



## Makalvian (31. Juli 2011)

Trailer des ersten Beowulf Films, tausend mal besser als die scheiß Neuverfilmung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iaj-QSSwhac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w3qfoDzIL5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hangover feat mlp ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. August 2011)

ETF2L

zwar kein Youtube, aber Video^^ Und dazu noch die awesomeste TF2 Montage seit langem!


----------



## LeWhopper (2. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ej_H8wYo2s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Noch was angefügt für unsere Brony's ;P





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw3DnhD8Gls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (3. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oOlDewpCfZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jkrpw3BdH58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (5. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YhI0w2_AoUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Richtig gutes Lied.


----------



## Legendary (5. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Richtig gutes Lied.



Danke für den perfekten Tip zu einem goldreifen Album! Der ist wie Marteria in traurig.


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y8aitrMZRYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zukane (6. August 2011)

So ne geile Parodie von Psycho Andreas (Frauentausch) 
Video geht ca bei 0:45 los:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dEExA6dj63I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skylo (6. August 2011)

haha so geil


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qn1Hr-u_XJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kuya (7. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ...[Clip]...
> 
> Immer noch einer der besten filmanfänge



hmm.. beste Filmanfänge...
dann darf auch nicht folgendes fehlen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1uUHamXmUAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (7. August 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> So ne geile Parodie von Psycho Andreas (Frauentausch)
> Video geht ca bei 0:45 los:
> 
> [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEExA6dj63I"]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=dEExA6dj63I[/url]



GEIL! Absolut geniale Parodie, die ham sich richtig Mühe gegeben. ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9wXC3CNiEwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der gute Teil fängt bei ca. 05:10 oder so an. War lange her das ich so lachen musste xD


----------



## .Strohhut (7. August 2011)

Hier Klicken

:-)


----------



## LeWhopper (7. August 2011)

.Strohhut schrieb:


> Hier Klicken
> 
> :-)



Ich will ja nix sagen aber die wenigen Views deuten darauf hin das des Eigenwerbung is. Und naja lustig ist es irgendwie auch nicht sich von einer Guitar Hero Gitarre schlagen zu lassen.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ich will ja nix sagen aber die wenigen Views deuten darauf hin das des Eigenwerbung is. Und naja lustig ist es irgendwie auch nicht sich von einer Guitar Hero Gitarre schlagen zu lassen.



Ausserdem müsste es "by a Guitar Hero Guitar" heissen, denn mit "with" heisst es dass er mit der Gitarre einen Musikalischen Hit landet


----------



## CoHanni (8. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=uCwjy7UKe5g


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XrK-doVUPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (10. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Alter.... wie geil...


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jOBsEYZxhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Plünderungen und Krawalle von Jugendlichen in England sind inzwischen schon wieder kalte kaffee

Aber jetzt erhebt sich auch noch die Tierwelt in England und plündert alles leer ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyiEaSzpdMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Russian dance gives power to you!


----------



## Konov (14. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Al9blQOhNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hammermucke! 80's forever!!! Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch


----------



## yves1993 (14. August 2011)

Das Video hier weil es die Verfilmung des geilsten Comic Strips ever ist.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NoH_hI9JXxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (14. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGVOKSMGEfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (14. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3LV5PQlbcF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LppS5LCY70c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD


----------



## yves1993 (16. August 2011)

Für Milkshake hab ich nochn geilen z0r in Petto:

http://z0r.de/1842

Naja @Youtube: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZeIOM50gT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



pr0 Tetris alter.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. August 2011)

Jeder kennt ihn. Aber die beiden Remixes sind für mich unmöglich ohne lachen anzuschauen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CnZAo60JLj4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vdS9ps86_O4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (18. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5gyvRrAhFrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Allg. das Video und insbesondere 3:12.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPJUBQd-PNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




goooooooil


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> goooooooil



Ich muss es mir immer wieder anhören <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhFDIa32uiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich muss es mir immer wieder anhören <3
> 
> [Form this Way]



FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ist das geil xDDDD  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k2rDbRUDkds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

O M G live aktion TF2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=piZrjDTx2eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjz-8vY47ww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (21. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_pSIQPnqjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Singen, tanzen, reiten, schauspielern, Flöte, Klavier, Mundharmonika - was für ein Traumtyp. Den schreibe ich direkt an.


----------



## Tilbie (21. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZ-Gbb0hRjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich will Oktober


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HjIkFiwm2EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Kindheitserinnerungen...omg ich hab da jetzt nen Ohrwurm von 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lIiUR2gV0xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Immer wieder ein Klassiker hab ich hier glaub ich schonmal gepostet 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-w62Ow511BI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Herrlich


----------



## Cyberratchet (22. August 2011)

Wie ich im "Was spielt ihr gerade?"-Thread schon beschrieben habe, spiele ich zurzeit die Shenmue Reihe durch. Der Soundtrack ist über alles erhaben und ist für mich ganz klar der beste Gamesoundtrack den ich bis jetzt hören durfte. Hier ein paar Stücke die mir zurzeit nicht aus dem Kopf gehen .



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uK0YLG0nfxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c3Pi1rdxTnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQ_ZyFYn9uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YuNvMQonbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8R90Uq7VC6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (22. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gLfYXp_1OxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Top Comment ist cool. nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein


----------



## Tilbie (22. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPJUBQd-PNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (22. August 2011)

Schon gepostet eine Seite hinter dir.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

Deswegen musst du es net 2x quoten... 

Dafür isses aber super awesome... jeden Quote wert


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AaEmCFiNqP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dieser Nyan-Cat ist die beste Version wie ich finde  Die kann ich sogar öfters als 10 mal hören 
Und ne bequeme Länge hat sie auch.

Und hier zur Ehren von Schneemaus. Dieses Video ist ihr besonders gut gelungen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4DInRheCyq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

The Best Party find ich auch am Besten <3 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LqkJrEhVgnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrwurm ^^


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Der Top Comment ist cool. nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein nein




bayerische trachen aber berlin hintergrund ???


die beste nyan cat version ist immer noch die hier ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1RFros46jY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (22. August 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Schon gepostet eine Seite hinter dir.



Gar nicht aufgefallen, sry


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiOTKjXZaYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



muss ich einfach nochma posten, endgeil


----------



## White_Sky (22. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VQ3d3KigPQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (22. August 2011)

Sh1k4r1: Diese Band is ja genial O.O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MCDfAku1WmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (22. August 2011)

Morgen hat ein Riesenarschloch Geburtstag und ich habe das Bedürfnis, etwas Nettes zu sagen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyJURqUARhc[/youtube]


----------



## legend codename (23. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE-qnvL4xh0

ich liebe dieses video=)
Y-TITTY ist cool!


----------



## Kuya (23. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FITvNOcgWqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


einfach immer wieder geil.


----------



## LeWhopper (24. August 2011)

Haben will .... Nein ... Haben MUSS!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YzG94ct2d5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (24. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S_tsfCpYKdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4drucg1A6Xk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*o*


----------



## VHRobi (25. August 2011)

ha ha ha mag ich und wird mein liebling für die nächsten täge^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nvzbq57eM_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Mir geht diese Hetzjagd gegen RTL so langsam aufn Senkel.... besonders bei solchen "Songs".

Dann lieber was vom Hegenberg, das hat wenigstens ne Message...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8ZQGgYMsNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (26. August 2011)

Spoiler



!!! WARNUNG !!! Portal 2 Spoiler.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeKMS62GrTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZiN6t7K7txw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (26. August 2011)

Ahh .... Göttlich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XmDBg0etrds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (26. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sD2i6Ck4hkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So geil


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (26. August 2011)

R34 GTR, Supra Mk4, Evo 7 und 8   Wenn die Reiskocher ned so teuer wären.


----------



## Makalvian (28. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zcadi4eY6io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Unkas72 (29. August 2011)

Ein bisschen Kultur 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSEJC-cVPuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (30. August 2011)

Unkas72 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Kultur



Ok, ich poste trotzdem etwas Bullet Hell 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Nb5Ohbt1Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (30. August 2011)

TANTRUUUUUMMMMM!!!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d906wETKxvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (30. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mrEk06XXaAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (30. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zb_D1WudMSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



more Shampoo plz


----------



## Skatero (30. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zUUZWskaq8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Video ist sooo episch.


----------



## LeWhopper (31. August 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das Video ist sooo episch.



Das ist aber auch Hammer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o7HUbFZW_kU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:

Ahh die deutsche Synco ist gut aber leider manchmal schwer zu verstehen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u88W6uQ8_rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HAp7G15DPNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. September 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Erinnert mich wieder ans Ende der 8. Staffel, hachjaa....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lkAx5uyGSCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2011)

Peilerman besucht Rocker, lustig 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KukvQGQCqbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilbie (1. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mg248PSWrCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (2. September 2011)

Wie Geil. Pizza ausm Automaten 

Wenn ich im Lotto gewinnen sollte kauf ich mir den für 30.000 &#8364;





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ptMOH9pbBQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2011)

yeaaah ASDF Movie 4!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cYNdUM2gRsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (2. September 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-5DJEBS4pI[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (3. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qEmVzWLrxcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;&#9608;&#9600;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9608; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;
&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9617;&#9617;&#9600;&#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600; &#9617;&#9600;&#9600;&#9600; &#9617;


----------



## TheGui (3. September 2011)

hahaha ich gönne bibeltreuen christen eh keine Mille


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ewqbFrbvfEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich mag den Mann, auch wenn sein Erfolg fraglich ist. Mir gefällt zumindest der Ansatz "besser die als Rechtsradikale"


----------



## LeWhopper (3. September 2011)

Beste Idee überhaupt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lnL4fjMzsSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beste Werbekampagne auf Ewig^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tt9NBtW4sbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (4. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5tCEXEuICWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ejTwZvQaXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 EPIC ^^


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2011)

Definitiv die beste Rebecca Black-Parodie.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CVvx-01DlSU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MY HAND IS A DOLPHIN!!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7GvstxiH-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (4. September 2011)

sehr schön gemachtes Fan-Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=afs8lcfBY7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lwoSFQb5HVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kim Jong Il Party-Boy


----------



## LeWhopper (5. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eg9UIaY0yvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llcool13 (5. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qqFq2Rp3WWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (5. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Definitiv die beste Rebecca Black-Parodie.




auch wenn rebecca black da stirbt finde ich die parodie bzw den mix hier besser ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvgVMecNp0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7JHYprukj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BLOOOOOOOOOOOONS


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_gw_pOC6HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nom Nom Nom Nom


----------



## Klatschmohn92 (6. September 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=J4KMNB0MZ3M[/youtube]

Der Papagei lacht wie ein Mensch  das ist sowas von der Hammer Leute xDDDDDDD

Ich lag unterm Tisch vor lachen!


----------



## LeWhopper (7. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kmYUAKO9TqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M_of_D (8. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ANR1DxK1dSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8gF0KTfMrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (9. September 2011)

Dein Avatar passt so was von zu dem Video.


----------



## yves1993 (11. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hDlif8Km4S4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OMG unbedingt auf Youtube in HD Vollbild anschaun. EPIC


----------



## Alux (11. September 2011)

AWESOME


----------



## Kamsi (11. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VM-w-d7Tzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ob's schon da war:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZVjKlBCvhg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw


----------



## Silenzz (11. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LeXKDzHhn2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KF0sVfnmqIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Muahahhahahahahahaa  Saftbefehl!!!!


----------



## Berserkius (12. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O6SVB5eHj6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2011)

Nach:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lis7t43PGR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der neue Superknaller von Mördan:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qAw6qnAFeEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (12. September 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...u/2/Lis7t43PGR8[/youtube]
> 
> Schlimmer gehts immer.



Schatz ich kann nicht mehr warten xD


----------



## Deanne (12. September 2011)

Ich pack mir den Scheiss gleich mal auf den ipod und wenn ich morgen bei der Arbeit wieder für die Musik im Laden zuständig bin, gibts Saures...


----------



## Reflox (12. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CZTBt7oar9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. September 2011)

Ich weiß das es fies ist aber ich bepiss mich trotzdem vor Lachen xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AEPvSo8bE2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gusJeslMbLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (15. September 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



SChön das man kein Wort versteht


----------



## Zonalar (15. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> SChön das man kein Wort versteht



Soll ich es für dich übersetzen? Wenn ja, schreib mich an. :=) Es ist in übrigen Schweizerdeutsch.


----------



## FumFei (15. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BvKLHeIdaug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (15. September 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Soll ich es für dich übersetzen? Wenn ja, schreib mich an. :=) Es ist in übrigen Schweizerdeutsch.



Untertitel würden helfen


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Untertitel würden helfen



Komm schon, das ist doch nicht sooo schwer.


----------



## nemø (15. September 2011)

>Die Geschichte mit Michel und Sven, auch wenn ich vielen da eine Illusion raube, ist eine reine PR_Kampagne. Die beiden sind Schauspieler und werben für varieethe-Theater genauso wie es die vermeintliche mutter tut, die auf die "Risiken" des Varietebesuches aufmerksam macht.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (15. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8JmUkP8sdfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (16. September 2011)

Das passt so perfekt zu den Dragon Ball Folgen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_iX_ySdEYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJP1DphOWPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Chuck Testa !



Wollte ich auch noch posten, hab ich aber vergessen... xD NOOOOPE, its just Chuck Testa !


----------



## tear_jerker (21. September 2011)

hätte er mal lieber die mütze im spot weggelassen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnTR-cG5W1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer meiner Lieblingsfilme ...


----------



## Kamsi (22. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O_nLzEZp5co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Nachfolger ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (22. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Endlich weiss ich wieder wie der FIlm hieß danke. :>
Ich warte ja noch ungeduldig auf den 3. Teil der blood and ice Trilogie^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2011)

Hab sie beide auf BlueRay, Simon Pegg und Nick Frost sind schon ein klasse Duo ^^


----------



## Kamsi (22. September 2011)

ich habe das steelbook 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iNLux97xALk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



war auch ganz gut ^^


----------



## MrBlaki (22. September 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...nel_video_title[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.c...nel_video_title[/youtube][youtube]http://www.youtube.c...nel_video_title[/youtube]Welche meiner Lieblinge! ^^


----------



## Saji (22. September 2011)

The world must know!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xI5U3TOyDoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (23. September 2011)

Endlich sagt jemand mal die Wahrheit !

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGBzhSI0uPY&feature=related[/youtube]


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SLqwz1pFdw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## yves1993 (24. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mg248PSWrCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (24. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01ey97Kl33I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (24. September 2011)

Da Grasser ist da beste


----------



## Alterac123 (24. September 2011)

Mein Link


----------



## yves1993 (25. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHkKJfcBXcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (25. September 2011)

Cooler Song. Aber warum immer Itunes. Waaaaaaaarrrrum?
Dann muss ich mir wieder die Tonspur mitschneiden 

Edit: Oh neue Seite? Dann will ich es nicht ohne Video beginnen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wxsshVxAewA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (25. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFnmH9a2RkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCSBoOcGFFE[/youtube]

Wie kann man das nur so hammer in ein Lied einbinden/umwandeln? :'D


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2011)

http://www.trendhure.com/mitten-im-leben-pummeliger-single-lugt-im-internet-video/

Einbinden klappt irgendwie nicht. Dabei ist das so ein schönes Video.


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wie kann man das nur so hammer in ein Lied einbinden/umwandeln? :'D


Mhm das kannte ich noch gar nicht, ist wohl neu. Wie immer sehr sehr geil wie alles von Schmoyoho.


----------



## Saji (27. September 2011)

Kennt ihr eigentlich den Trololo Typen? Nein? Dann erst hier gucken:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Z4m4lnjxkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und jetzt das hier! :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yIPdQPE8eEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (27. September 2011)

Wer kennt bitte nicht den Trolol Typen, erst ist ja sogesehen der Erfinder der Internet Meme


----------



## Berserkius (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMwqRu_FWXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8NzcnhL1zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7uA3Kp6JiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Shaki brauchte mich mal wieder ans alte fifa zu denken war damals mein letztes sportgame da damals das genre dann zur konsole wechselte ^^

und das war damals noch das höchste mass an grafik ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Shaki brauchte mich mal wieder ans alte fifa zu denken war damals mein letztes sportgame da damals das genre dann zur konsole wechselte ^^
> 
> und das war damals noch das höchste mass an grafik ^^



Mein erstes Sportspiel waaaaar:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iwilfNqxoT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh mein Gott wie ich das gesuchtet habe, und dieser Song... das waren noch Zeiten  Und der Soundtrack... ich glaube, da fand ich meine Liebe zum Rock (und das mit 8 Jahren ^^)


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

achja das war ja das erste 3d fussballspiel ^^

Mein erstes fussballspiel als ich 10 war auf dem gameboy damals gabs noch keine pcs und c64 hatte ich keinen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ez4nuWDQv9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




bzw mein erstes rpg auf meinen ersten pc 1996 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mK67Ta9Uk7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



pentium 133 mhz voodoo 1 6 MB und 16 mb sdram

6 minuten ladezeit zwischen den zonen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2011)

Geil  Ja, manchmal wünsche ich mir solche Zeiten zurück. Wo ich zu meinem 4. oder 5. Geburtstag den dicken grauen Gameboy bekommen hat mit genau 2 Spielen, Super Mario und Ninja Turtles. Hatte mich so hart gefreut, hab den sogar jetzt noch. Da sieht man dann auch mal wie sich alles entwickelt hat, schon beachtlich.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZgi837tA1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Shredder, ach alles tolle Erinnerungen ^^

BTW das war meine erstes PC Spiel (ja grausam, mit 6 Jahren schon im Netz gegen meinen Onkel und seinen Kollegen gezockt xD)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Uq92eCdNQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=naD6mNeHIsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gabs damals noch umsonst zur konsole hinzu ^^

war 94 mein oster,geburtstag,weihnachts geschenk die konsole ^^


mit 6 jahre war ich noch draussen an der luft weil es da noch kein internet gab und nichtmal den c64er ^^


bzw damals das hier in nem videospielclub (so wie heute unsere videotheken nur das sie nur pc spiele verleihten durch gesetzes lücke damals) gezockt mit 14 - war ich geschockt damals als die cutszene kam wo der zombie den menschen frisst und dann einen anfällt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zo7XyBFHtAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2011)

Das hab ich dann auch später bekommen  Dazu auch Mortal Kombat ^^ SNES war schon ne tolle Konsole, werde ich mir i-wann nochmal besorgen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BG0x6jBX3uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Genug Retro Kram


----------



## Alux (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PXRX47L_3yE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QoNouEfjuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-1J2INRTSak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schattental (27. September 2011)

geile werbegeschichte....und mutig von den pärchen die sich trauen platz zu nehmen)))





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=54Rg1bftmTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Assari (27. September 2011)

Ich hatte Tränen in den Augen und Gänsehaut.

Pure Epicness

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qYtrnr4chfU[/youtube]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. September 2011)

Ja hier kommt ma was von mir (eher nicht ^^) gute freundin hat inet am arsch und hat mich gedrängt das video hier zu posten hab ihr davon erzahlt was hier so alle posten ^^ 
ok hier ist es : http://youtu.be/Cj1ec3xOkVg?hd=1 
kann irgentswie nicht einbetten wer cool wen es mir einer zeigt ^^


----------



## Kamsi (28. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXoYK4b_q24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (30. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Euy3zGtSTcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. September 2011)

SRY das ich frage aber wie ich die youtube videos einbette hab es versucht aber klappt irgentwie nicht


----------



## Deanne (30. September 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha, super. <3


----------



## Deathstyle (30. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6G5pyFhmAqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den werde ich gleich mit ner Freundin und nem befreundeten Pärchen von ihr gucken.


----------



## Kamsi (30. September 2011)

der film ist sowas von genial ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. September 2011)

So ich glaube habs raus mit einbetten ^^ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y8_ogPmNCV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und inet ist von freundin wieder rdy aber nutzt grade mein acc hier ^^ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=huaveNeP0VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekzx1T9-gPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hachjaaaa...
Da wird man doch so richtig schön melancholisch.


----------



## Deanne (1. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Da wird man doch so richtig schön melancholisch.



Hör bloß auf damit. Ich hab das in den letzten Wochen, schon vor der Auskopplung, ständig gehört. So oft, dass es auf jeder Party und bei der Arbeit immer extra für mich angemacht wurde. Und jetzt hängt es mir zum Hals raus.


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekzx1T9-gPI"]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ekzx1T9-gPI[/url]
> 
> hachjaaaa...
> Da wird man doch so richtig schön melancholisch.



Hey das Lied ist echt sehr melancholisch. Schöner Text und sehr tiefsinnig.
Glaube ich möchte es aber nicht nochmal hören


----------



## Legendary (1. Oktober 2011)

Die Stimme von Casper ist grauenhaft...krieg ich jedes Mal nen Würgen obwohl die Lieder an sich nicht schlecht wären, schade wenn die Stimme natürlich im Rap einer der Hauptbestandteile ist. 

Edit: Marteria hat z.B. ne geile Stimme.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> hachjaaaa...
> Da wird man doch so richtig schön melancholisch.



Kannst dir das ganze Album reinziehen, da herrscht nur Melancholie... 

Casper hat ne schreckliche Stimme aber Materia nicht ? xD Ich mag beide, aber bei Materia schlafe ich immer ein, besonders bei Sekundenschlaf und Materia Girl. Mag die Songs aber trotzdem. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (1. Oktober 2011)

wegen dem einbetten 

in der adresszeile wird bei den meisten browsern das http:// nicht mehr angezeigt das will aber der boardcode immer noch haben sonst bettet er es nicht ein also bei youtube unter optionen auf langen link klicken und dann den link mit http rauskopieren


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Oktober 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Die Stimme von Casper ist grauenhaft...krieg ich jedes Mal nen Würgen obwohl die Lieder an sich nicht schlecht wären, schade wenn die Stimme natürlich im Rap einer der Hauptbestandteile ist.
> 
> Edit: Marteria hat z.B. ne geile Stimme.



Ich find beide Stimmen genial.
Hat halt was eigenes.


----------



## Deanne (1. Oktober 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Die Stimme von Casper ist grauenhaft...



Ich find sie echt sexy.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2V5hkZsQiFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



And this ,kids, is the reason why pot is illegal.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xp1sk1DsdAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> And this ,kids, is the reason why pot is illegal.



haha, das beste ist die zwischengeschaltete Werbung.

Bin voll drauf reingefallen. :X


----------



## Dracun (1. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EAwWPadFsOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Höhö ..


----------



## vollmi (1. Oktober 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Höhö ..



Oh da werden Erinnerungen wach. Das waren noch Zeiten als man die Finishing Moves alle auswendig konnte.

mfG René


----------



## Zonalar (2. Oktober 2011)

Boah, ich steh so auf dieses Lied! Man braucht nicht Ponies zu mögen um dieses Lied trotzdem zu lieben 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJOnQp-dP7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FQphkQBYNBs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (2. Oktober 2011)

!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qaRmg77Ud48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich ... kann... nicht... mehr...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pi00ykRg_5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Oktober 2011)

das der black meme immer noch aktuell ist ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KwkYl5Rw5ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (3. Oktober 2011)

Portalcraft Teil 1:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IluZmefGqfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Portalcraft Teil 2:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qyur3pnzC34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (3. Oktober 2011)

Versuch 1



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6yLSfCHWk_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Versuch 2 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dZuOBtrGUOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Sau geil

Und noch was für die Lachmuskeln  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FoHQGUKy0gI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppydrive (3. Oktober 2011)

Oh Gott diese Sprache da bluten mir die Ohren


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M0xOm0fGjf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLz61g0JLxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (4. Oktober 2011)

10 Stunden am Stück Nyan Cat:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZZ7oFKsKzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (4. Oktober 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPgFnRdTcKE[/youtube]

Erst gestern wieder gesehen <3


----------



## iShock (5. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0DYOwdxrKQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lvz48DmvG50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (6. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fc-V3NYckOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Haha, absolut großartig.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Oktober 2011)

Als würde Godzilla irgentwo in der Stadt laufen und herumbrüllen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vcUDYBIrWio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (9. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Oh Gott diese Sprache da bluten mir die Ohren



hehe ja ist Oberösterreicher Dialekt.


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Als würde Godzilla irgentwo in der Stadt laufen und herumbrüllen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (9. Oktober 2011)

Eher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

hab das video durch /X/ schon im August gesehen. und es ist gruselig. Das Mädchen in dem Video hat *reale *Angst!

mein aber irgendwo gelesen zu haben das es in Kiev Tunnelbohrungen gab/gibt


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

Das Mädchen sagt nachdem die Mutter fragt ob sie wissen was das sein könnte "Sie graben im Himmel und sie sehen erschreckend aus"

danach will sie was durch nen Mikroskop betrachten, aber die muter erwidert das sie Geräusche nicht durch das Mikroskop sehen kann.


----------



## White_Sky (9. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> mein aber irgendwo gelesen zu haben das es in Kiev Tunnelbohrungen gab/gibt



Es gibt noch mehr Videos mit seltsamen Geräuschen ohne Quelle, die nicht nur in Kiev waren.


----------



## TheGui (9. Oktober 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Es gibt noch mehr Videos mit seltsamen Geräuschen ohne Quelle, die nicht nur in Kiev waren.



dann is es HARP ^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (9. Oktober 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Es gibt noch mehr Videos mit seltsamen Geräuschen ohne Quelle, die nicht nur in Kiev waren.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lvT-Gz2qRz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Meintest diese was.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich an wie die riesen Dinger aus Krieg der Welten


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (9. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRvllRjnPMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein kleiner Flammenwerfer.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=53rHDq02QWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub das ist fake aber zu lustig^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5NylmdC_uEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und der passende Remix:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fs0jBcwJWI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (16. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sR-ZBWzxfkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (18. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kbbA9BhCTko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Not sure if this was a boring student...

...or a genius.


----------



## nemø (19. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agWwSsCP6KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZtCZOiZ-cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (19. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sIhipYQIOAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CfBhi6qqFLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



godlike


----------



## Arosk (21. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZZ7oFKsKzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hahahahaghahahaha


----------



## LeWhopper (21. Oktober 2011)

EPIC ^_^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_W59vtPpzHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (21. Oktober 2011)

[youtube]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyeZ8khSEC0&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


Pause bei 1:33, when you see it you'll bricks


----------



## LeWhopper (21. Oktober 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Pause bei 1:33, when you see it you'll bricks





Spoiler



Der untexturierte Tower xD



Hier ich habs mal eingebettet. Sonst schauts sich glaub ich keiner an^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyeZ8khSEC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Ah ist noch zu neu deshalb kann das einbetten was dauern.


----------



## Blasto (21. Oktober 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jup aber das beginnt ja schon gut mit dem Addon xD


----------



## LeWhopper (22. Oktober 2011)

Bestes Game ever. Ich will es 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kb4-1G4Tc-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLPZmPaHme0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3Sk8jDSwo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uA8yIXcY8HI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jyukifAmPNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Sso3h0xMJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LKxWl4PcBY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!!!!


----------



## Tilbie (22. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oS6FU3tRVp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## darkplayer12 (22. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83M60qeRyMc&feature=related    wers duch hält des video fertig zu schauen kriegt 5 euro ^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=865S1zMcWMo&feature=related   als und wer des duch schaft bekommt ne 500 in die hand DDD


----------



## LeWhopper (23. Oktober 2011)

darkplayer12 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related wers duch hält des video fertig zu schauen kriegt 5 euro ^^
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related als und wer des duch schaft bekommt ne 500 in die hand DDD



Challenge Accepted 

Edit:
Das Video ist gar nicht mal so lustig^^ Aber der Top Kommentar ist zum wegschmeissen xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OZBWfyYtYQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> 1 hour I was like wtf
> 
> 3 hour I&#65279; was glued to my chair with my eyes rolling
> 
> ...


----------



## Myasishchev (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Ich hatte nach langer Zeit wieder mal die Sandanimation von (Kseniya Simonova in Ukraine Git Talent 2009) auf Youtube gefunden und finde es einfach Hammer, nur durch Sand eine Geschichte erzählen zu können.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=518XP8prwZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8yYcEX5O5a4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MfG Myasishchev


----------



## Saji (23. Oktober 2011)

Myasishchev schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hatte nach langer Zeit wieder mal die Sandanimation von (Kseniya Simonova in Ukraine Git Talent 2009) auf Youtube gefunden und finde es einfach Hammer, nur durch Sand eine Geschichte erzählen zu können.
> 
> ...



Brav. ^^ Und ja, die Videos sind wirklich genial. Die Frau hat da echt was locker. Erst denkt man sich, oh nein, jetzt macht sie das schöne Bild kaputt, und dabei malt sie eine Bank in die Landschaft auf der ein Paar sitzt.


----------



## tonygt (25. Oktober 2011)

Für alle dies noch net kenenn wobei es eigentlich nur die verstehen die es schon kennen sollten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FF1BhgXwMlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h7Rq7NKVkTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so much win !


----------



## LeWhopper (25. Oktober 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> so much win !



Noch nie gesehen aber einfach nur EPIC ^_^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gr0W6wBYyQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FUUUU


----------



## Manowar (26. Oktober 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMujgAAyH-I&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Oktober 2011)

Faaaake!


----------



## Manowar (26. Oktober 2011)

Neee..ernsthaft?


----------



## SPhillips (26. Oktober 2011)

DER GERÄT!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THvsV38Q9UI


----------



## TheGui (26. Oktober 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> FUUUU



FUUU!


----------



## Zonalar (26. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> FUUU!



"Well, i didn't seee dat coming :/"


----------



## iShock (27. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]



verwandt mit Eva Longoria ? lol 

errinnert mich aber an das Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PuuOC6XTeyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BlizzLord (27. Oktober 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> verwandt mit Eva Longoria ? lol
> 
> errinnert mich aber an das Video
> 
> ...



Ich dachte in Deutschland leben die Ärsche des Planeten aber wie einfach jeder(sogar der der betroffen ist) einfach weiterfahren als wär es das normalste der Welt.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (28. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das wahr früher mein Lieblings Zeichentrick. Der Soundtrack ist wirklich genial!!!


----------



## Skatero (29. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8jloLrvr1ro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klingt super. Freue mich schon auf das neue Album.


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

Ah ok... und wie fliegen UFOs im All?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ah2X0F0nBfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0EubLH9dTfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich noch nie *so* zufrieden mit einem meiner Videos war. Und ich mach hiermit natürlich auch Werbung für mich selbst, aber... Mann, ich liebe dieses Lied und mein Video dazu o.O


----------



## tonygt (30. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7448cY8jXYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (31. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4cDbjj1JuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






ololol


----------



## Saji (31. Oktober 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> ololol



Haha, ja, das war genial. Das sind die VIB... very important balls.


----------



## iShock (31. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7P5VkyaZoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Hast du das verstanden ? Ne. Ne.


ich lach mich schlapp


----------



## LeWhopper (31. Oktober 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



OMG Es ... Es ... ist Wunderfol (Engl. Medic Stimme TF2)


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2011)

Michael Jackson - Salsa Remix! Ayayay, mui caliente!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_dhYT9sLGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> errinnert mich aber an das Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finds immer klasse, was die Leute den Videos für Titel geben: "Ninja gets hit by Truck"
Mal ehrlich, der Typ ist über den Lenker geschleudert worden, das "Rad" was er dabei vollführt hat, war wohl kaum ein Ninja-Move. ^^ 
Aber die Leute interpretieren immer gerne alles mögliche irgendwo rein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WibmcsEGLKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Klick

Ein Mann, der die Wahrheit erkannt hat und auch ausspricht. 

(wieso kann ich das nicht einbinden ? -.-)


----------



## Reflox (31. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xre8zZ_B8Mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (1. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xxAJqvslV7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier das GIF. Musste es leider wegen der Musik mitm Proxy anschauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UfcNoMnKjrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LuBv9rDhV_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der Arme 
Einfach nen hausgrossen Bierkasten bauen und auf sein Café packen, diese dauernde Konfrontation mit diesem Internetcafé ist empörend


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXJcBXkGnHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein kitschiges Kommentar ist sogar momentan eines der beliebtesten  ^^


----------



## Anvy (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EJ263y8tQMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Viel besser als das Original. <3


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RMKJ9fDM2mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Ranzratte1337 rappt. Und das gar nicht mal schlecht. *hüstel* Meine metalfanatischen Freunde würde mich für den Satz foltern.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8uIpvOrzuOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2011)

Ranzratte ist genial 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-NJFQJxPYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Guuuuutes Pferd gut gut gut GUT GUT GUT GUT GUT GUT xD


----------



## Tilbie (3. November 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> LITERAL Skyrim Trailer


Tobuscus is einfach geil


----------



## Slayed (3. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xAemDwDAZno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQfIS4xscNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (3. November 2011)

Einfach nur hammer^^ Ich brauch sofort ne Supra.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pFBD8TVK6z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (3. November 2011)

*FIGHTING IS MAGIC!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxFnpBh22Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (4. November 2011)

Slayed schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Die Jungs ham echt nen Totalschaden und das mein ich net Positiv.
Direkt Dislike sowas !


----------



## LeWhopper (4. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Die Jungs ham echt nen Totalschaden und das mein ich net Positiv.
> Direkt Dislike sowas !



Hmm so schlimm fand ich des jetz gar nicht. Haben nen paar Weelies (kein bock jetzt nachzuschaun ob das richtig geschrieben is ) gemacht und sind nen bissle offroad gefahren. Da fand ich den Ghostrider mit seiner Hayabusa schlimmer.


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Hmm so schlimm fand ich des jetz gar nicht. Haben nen paar Weelies (kein bock jetzt nachzuschaun ob das richtig geschrieben is ) gemacht und sind nen bissle offroad gefahren. Da fand ich den Ghostrider mit seiner Hayabusa schlimmer.



die Spinner sind durch ne Ortschaft gerast und haben mehrfach andere Verkehrsteilnehmer behindert... letzteres hätte in Unfällen enden können!

gefährliche Idioten sind das!


----------



## Saji (4. November 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Hmm so schlimm fand ich des jetz gar nicht. Haben nen paar Weelies (kein bock jetzt nachzuschaun ob das richtig geschrieben is ) gemacht und sind nen bissle offroad gefahren. Da fand ich den Ghostrider mit seiner Hayabusa schlimmer.



Ich mach sowas auch ständig. In GTA. :3


----------



## tonygt (4. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich mach sowas auch ständig. In GTA. :3



^this nur überfahr ich da auch regelmäßig andere Menschen und bau Unfälle die nicht nur für mich manchmal tödlich enden


----------



## tonygt (4. November 2011)

Video

Umbedingt in Vollbild und HD anschauen.

Kann man Vimeo Videos eig. auf Buffed einbinden ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ly3OTtXdJEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



haha


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2011)

Bwahahahahahahaha
Wie Dumm können Menschen eigentlich noch werden?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2z-OLG0KyR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




PS: Aus schwarzen Bananen kann man super leckere shakes machen!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (4. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XGSG1aJvYaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach geil!


----------



## LeWhopper (4. November 2011)

Ich habe ja schon einiges gesehen aber das Video ist zu lustig.

(An die Mods: Erst schauen dann lachen )





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-O7IhHL_L-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (4. November 2011)

Hier ein wirkliches MUSS, ein guter KLASSIKER der WoW Machinima Comedy Welt! Wer das verpasst hat muss es unbedingt nachholen  Leider auf englisch aber ich denke die meisten hier kommen damit klar. 

Ich präsentiere das Werk von Myndflame: 
_
ILLEGAL DANISH: SUPER SNACKS_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FUsF8weJJWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und der 2te Teil:
_
ILLEGAL DANISH 2: ESCAPE FROM ORGRIMMAR_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z8h1chd0Dfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur vollgepackt mit Humor 

Ebenfalls wurde der 3te Teil angekündigt mit dieser tollen Starcraft Intro Cinematic Parodie: 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DH_I2_wN4IA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (5. November 2011)

:'D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_YQpbzQ6gzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (5. November 2011)

leider sind es nun schon 3 jahre ^^

myndflame hat glaub ich aufgehört wie paar andere alte crews story basierte videos zu machen






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ja-wTVFvYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



war deren letztes projekt ^^


----------



## Auriga__ (5. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fhAjg-ZOl9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Actually better than expected.


----------



## Alux (5. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R2ewsEKVJVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir waren nachm Raid gestern noch ne Weile im im TS und nachdem einer immer wieder Tug Toner geschrien hat, hat er letztendlich das VIdeo davon gepostet.

Ich hab noch nie so nen Lachflash gehabt und der Channel ging sowas von ab


----------



## TheGui (5. November 2011)

wow.. für nen Moment dachte ich das ding ist nen echter Werbespot, dann kamen die Lacher!


----------



## Legendary (5. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Video
> 
> Umbedingt in Vollbild und HD anschauen.
> 
> Kann man Vimeo Videos eig. auf Buffed einbinden ?



Dieses Video ist...wow! War in etwa die ganze Zeit so:


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. November 2011)

Also das video ist der also ich kenne keine worte, ausser wunderschön 
Habe wirklich noch nie so ein hoch auflösendes video gesehen ausser die französische alpen bei Eurosport HD 
tour de france 2011 und das auf ner alten HD ready glotze 26 zoll (die glotze ist von 2007)


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xS5o0bZT4zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lOuKjD3A_PA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Epischer Remix


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D2X63cueQW0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TrollJumper (7. November 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=sR-ZBWzxfkI[/youtube]

Boah, der 6te Dezember soll mal schnell kommen.


----------



## yves1993 (9. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JAba9Mjoinw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Holy shit. O_o 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4VxWiq_fxmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (9. November 2011)

Bei diesem kommt der Dubsteb besser rüber.

http://www.clipfish.de/special/x-factor/video/3642184/x-factor-2011-beatboxer-michael-krappel-jamt-mit-das-bo-beim-casting/


----------



## Skatero (9. November 2011)

Der ist auch ziemlich gut.



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A94EEk2rZpU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (9. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=osfDUVRzxRc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Diese agressive Schalker Fan Szene ..
Immer diese Scheiß Ultras .. 
Sollte man echt verbieten sowas ,die machen den ganzen Sport kaputt


----------



## yves1993 (9. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mghhLqu31cQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BAUAHAHAH EPIC WIN


----------



## TheGui (9. November 2011)

[font=arial, sans-serif]heute hochgeladen... Musik über 6 Jahre alte memes >_>​[/font]

[font=arial, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## Sajrana (9. November 2011)

Gronkh einer der geilsten let's play'er auf YT 

Gronkh


----------



## Reflox (9. November 2011)

Sajrana schrieb:


> Gronkh einer der geilsten let's play'er auf YT
> 
> Gronkh



Muss man Gronkh noch verlinken? Ich glaube den kennt fast jeder


----------



## DexDrive (9. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cYNdUM2gRsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist so geil (aber nur auf englisch ist es richtig gut)


----------



## tonygt (10. November 2011)

Wenn hier schon bei Beatboxen sind darf Dub FX eigentlich fehlen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bioYs6oAD8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UiInBOVHpO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sajrana (10. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Muss man Gronkh noch verlinken? Ich glaube den kennt fast jeder




 war für die Faulen


----------



## tonygt (10. November 2011)

Live Augmented Reality for National Geopgrahic Channel


----------



## LeWhopper (11. November 2011)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Das ist so geil (aber nur auf englisch ist es richtig gut)



Passend dazu:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fzirfZMWHyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OGfpFB_F45c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-SlSp_L4YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (14. November 2011)

epic CUPCAKES!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJLL-DNu3P4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ws6AAhTw7RA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mghhLqu31cQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wer alle erkennt ist Epic!
Der beste ist der Trololooo-Mann Teil^^


----------



## schattental (15. November 2011)

passend zum neuen hype wegen mw3 udn battlefield 3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1WVwbSiRKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schattental (15. November 2011)

einmal der spot:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5Z95rlIbeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schattental (15. November 2011)

und einmal die entstehung des spots:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-NMnVadEKzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (15. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wer alle erkennt ist Epic!
> Der beste ist der Trololooo-Mann Teil^^



Die Typen sind echt gut


----------



## Zonalar (16. November 2011)

NERD RAGE ( . ),.,( * )




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBeAjISBb2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (16. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXXiwSf-onA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das weckt Kindheitserinnerungen <3


Ich will Luigis Mansion 2 und zwar jetzt (und auf der gottverdamten Wii nicht dem 3DS   )


----------



## yves1993 (16. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j_OyHUqIIOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Slowmo Guys ftw. :3


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVW6SH2bjYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann nichtmehr xD


----------



## BlizzLord (16. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o2HlZOkKgJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das gute alte Dragoran. <3


----------



## tonygt (16. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rt5aUdijAN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stevesteel (17. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CrmDu64CXT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Landerson (17. November 2011)

Da gibts den neuen Werbe Sport fuer MW3, auch ziehmlich fein.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AetgYgcptyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrOrokto (17. November 2011)

OroktoLP XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npcMsmu52os


----------



## Firun (17. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LiSyUiwhRMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lustige Tanzende Kartoffeln oder Eier, was auch immer ich fand es ein paar Minuten lang lustig


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (17. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWhOZM5WyPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Awesome!

EDIT: 
Das hier ist auch sehr sehr gut! :-)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DtzpGKadgew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raema (18. November 2011)

Noch ein Video zu Skyrim 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv1VWb6nLK0


----------



## RoqueSenior (18. November 2011)

*Betrunkener WoW-Raidleiter rastet völlig aus *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_OwoQPpXwM


----------



## Landerson (18. November 2011)

@Roque SeniorSpitze wie der andere vor lachen nicht mehr kann. Hammer. 




Ist nicht wirklich ein "Youtube Liebling", aber wer hat nicht schon immer von so einem Telefon getraeumt :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dbWwvRpWIpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Hatten meine Frau und ich in einem "Antique Store" fuer 50 dollar gefunden. Bereue es ein bisschen es am Ende nicht gekauft zu haben.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wyx33v7nDx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Whhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Ich habe geweint vor lachen!


Noch besser!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HZAReul9IQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4PcL6-mjRNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MrOrokto (19. November 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zexKRANuuZQ&feature=channel_video_title

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zexKRANuuZQ&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## LeWhopper (20. November 2011)

Den Lehrer hätte ich auch gerne gehabt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lp90ejncVdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aP4fWMLofvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (20. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6ljFaKRTrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich bin dem Song komplett verfallen.


----------



## TheGui (20. November 2011)

Die Qualität steigt und steigt!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qS5t75QsQjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich bin dem Song komplett verfallen.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sLKKYbADEYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch besser!


----------



## Deanne (20. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RV9GHwbW3Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WORD!


----------



## Zonalar (20. November 2011)

Könnt ihr gerade auch nicht auf Youtube zugreifen oder bin das nur ich? Ich kann weder rauf,noch die eingebetteten Videos hier sehen, aber alle anderen Websites funktionieren :/


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (20. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e55P2XF38O0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (22. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0iV6rGCFMIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (22. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xG44s2ANFo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Braxx (23. November 2011)

Diese beiden Videos sind zwar von mir (und eins davon nimmt gerade an einem Wettbewerb teil :3), aber sie sind trotzdem (oder vielleicht genau deshalb) unter meinen persönlichen Top 500 Youtube-Videos.

440 Leergutflaschen - Eine Flasche = Eine Quittung

Lustige, "übertriebene", inoffizielle Werbung zu einem Smartphone (nicht über den Link wundern - dort ist nur mein Video eingebettet :>)


----------



## yves1993 (23. November 2011)

Lol sogar den Badly drawn Dog aus The Impossible Quiz haben sie integriert haha :>




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAjhG09X9YA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Holy fucking shit. 

Haha yea embedding funktioniert mal wieder tadellos... -.-


----------



## Legendary (23. November 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Lol sogar den Badly drawn Dog aus The Impossible Quiz haben sie integriert haha :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alter..und ich dachte die Lasagne aus Hamburgern wär schon eklig gewesen...die werden auch immer kranker.


----------



## Mograin (27. November 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3JZypXyRQw

XD


----------



## Saji (27. November 2011)

rofl 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s6L7YOT0a9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (28. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ArRgv3nexik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kjell 1979 (28. November 2011)

http://www.youtube.c...feature=feedlik


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxX1kA-nhZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (28. November 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn also meine nächste Amazonbestellung ungewöhnlich spät oder kaputt bei mir ankommt, dann weiß ich jetzt wieso! 

Und für's Topic:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4_dZPVg8KI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. November 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt weiss ich auch wieso meine Bestellung bei Amazon so "aufschäumned war" 

Omg neue Fisur von Gronkh:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V2wJY6d2y_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (29. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TaJBbDXv5L8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hat mich schon berührt... Nicht nur ein großartiger Musiker sondern auch ein ganzer Mensch. Zu recht einer meiner Idole.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Das hat mich schon berührt... Nicht nur ein großartiger Musiker sondern auch ein ganzer Mensch. Zu recht einer meiner Idole.



Da kommen mir ja auch fast die Tränen :/ Schade um Paul Gray, aber ich hoffe sie machen weiter und bringen dann auch so schnell wie möglich was Neues raus. Slipknot war die Band, die mich zur "härteren" Musik gebracht, grade jetzt nach dem Jubiläum von Iowa...


----------



## tonygt (29. November 2011)

So hier mal wieder zwei sehr geile Vimeo Videos 

Das erste ist sowohl eine extrem geile Idee als auch sehr schön, umbedingt in Vollbild und HD anschauen und die Beschreibung lesen

Seconds of Beauty

Auch wenn der Anfang etwas langatmig ist lohnt es sich weiter zu gucken spätestens ab Minute 3 wirds genial

Off the Radar


 @Shikari Slipknot macht auf jeden fall weiter sie haben ja shcon länger einen neuen Bassisten und auch schon gesagt das Paul Gray wollte das sie weiter machen. Von daher darf man gespannt sein wann das neue Album kommt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WibmcsEGLKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man sollte sich mal ein paar Gedanken drüber machen. Die Rede ist sooo alt, und trifft immer noch zu 100% auf unsere heute Zeit zu.


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> So hier mal wieder zwei sehr geile Vimeo Videos
> 
> Das erste ist sowohl eine extrem geile Idee als auch sehr schön, umbedingt in Vollbild und HD anschauen und die Beschreibung lesen
> 
> ...



Bitte mehr posten wie das 1. 


Ist sehr genial sowas. Das letzte was du mal gepostet hattest von den Aufnahmen der Städte war auch so genial.


----------



## iShock (30. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GAabVQ_XkJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




hachja


----------



## Deathstyle (30. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjimj3izKYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (30. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P4ysq2AHX3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wie trinkt ein Sklave seinen Kaffee ? Schwarz 

Guter alter Otto


----------



## iShock (30. November 2011)

verdammter ohrwurm lol 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsU_Y_PlsY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFt0uhQoOqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (1. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Man sollte sich mal ein paar Gedanken drüber machen. Die Rede ist sooo alt, und trifft immer noch zu 100% auf unsere heute Zeit zu.



das trifft auf heute wie auf damals zu weil der mensch heute der selbe ist wie damals

was nichts daran ändert das wir was ändern müssen!


----------



## TheGui (1. Dezember 2011)

bah immer diese doppelposts, liegt das an meiner maus?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ws6AAhTw7RA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tessa25 (1. Dezember 2011)

I walls could talk von Celine Dion 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5cEj4ynheI


----------



## Zonalar (2. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAo1nttwmQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (2. Dezember 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSJ2TqvYKcc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Kamsi (2. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> hachja



komische leute die shooter zocken 

aber nettes physik system

und zu deinem gay song muss ich direkt daran denken 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVLL5y565Rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (2. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qRjdZE1SB3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Falls dieses Video in unserem Land verfügbar ist, dann nur weil er es zulässt!


----------



## tonygt (2. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4z9TdDCWN7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gänsehaut 

Noch mehr Awesomeness

AWESOME !


----------



## vollmi (3. Dezember 2011)

Meine Traumfrau




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t1l9r60oH8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (3. Dezember 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vpDnaZVctr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Deutsche version.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Deutsche version.



Und wieso steht da Anonymous ?


----------



## yves1993 (3. Dezember 2011)

Kp, die Rede ist beim Project Mayhem von Anonymous benutzt worden


----------



## Sylvela (3. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u2Zp9IM7cK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weils unser erstes Gildenvideo ist.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Dezember 2011)

grade bei gameone als sidekick ne ältere folge aber egal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pUZMjhOehg


wer das kennt ist noch richtig im kopf ^^


----------



## Saji (4. Dezember 2011)

Zwar kein Youtube, aber das Lied beschreibt den Besinnwahnsinn zu Weihnachten einfach punktgenau!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7890544/Merry_Christmas_allerseits


----------



## Kamsi (6. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BgAlQuqzl8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pure Epicness

Das Chello ist ein Musikinstrument das viele unterschätzen


----------



## Olliruh (6. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMwYhgoHUVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Deutsche Version in besserer Qualität.


----------



## TheGui (6. Dezember 2011)

jemand sollte die großen privatsender hacken und dieses video 24/7 laufen lassen

Wobei... das wär dann auch wieder Hirnwäsche

ach ja und BTT:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EWlAs6j3tXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gLQLNRE8K-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



woah gänsehaut


----------



## Landerson (6. Dezember 2011)

Ein neues MW3 video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oRh4fsQUwWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Talking about feelings


----------



## Alion (6. Dezember 2011)

Was kann man alles mit einem V8 Motor machen? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vDlMLqdvHzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NlxdQ0sItmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## schneemaus (7. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g3i8bkDh3is

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hab mich nicht mehr eingekriegt. Selbst die Musikuntermalung passt einfach perfekt zu RTL. Ich warte allerdings nur drauf, dass es bald bei Youtube gelöscht wird, weil RTL Druck macht - ist ja kritisch


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBYa9MKyOEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Klassiker, aber ich kann immer wieder darüber lachen.


----------



## Saji (7. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ein Klassiker, aber ich kann immer wieder darüber lachen.



Das Traurige ist nur, dass er in diesen eineinhalb Minuten mehr Wahrheiten über Nudeln erzählt hat als ein Politiker in seinem Leben bezüglich Wahlversprechen.


----------



## Skatero (7. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fRY6pyUUBrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So episch. Swiss ist und bleibt der beste deutsche Rapper.


----------



## Arosk (8. Dezember 2011)

so muss ein commercial sein





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHyD1bCEroc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (8. Dezember 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



wo der mann recht hat hat er recht :O


----------



## vollmi (8. Dezember 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Was kann man alles mit einem V8 Motor machen?



Ich will den V8 Treppenlift sehen


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mYHKbdekSB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Herrlich! 



vollmi schrieb:


> Ich will den V8 Treppenlift sehen



Ich will V8 Turbo Drehtüren haben


----------



## tonygt (8. Dezember 2011)

OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH OH MY GOSH     
Ich brauch eine AWESOME SMILIE ! xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EEu42L0ufBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (8. Dezember 2011)

Alter Falter. Die Szene bei 2:40 ist geil.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egQMb7lXEZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das genialste Video der Welt.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das genialste Video der Welt.


bwahaha danke Olli, hatte das Video schon fast vergessen XDD

"ich nebel selbst!"


----------



## schattental (9. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuzaxlddWbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (10. Dezember 2011)

Unglaublich !

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CablPKv_9IQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Saji (10. Dezember 2011)

Blasto schrieb:


> Unglaublich !
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]



Ich weiß nicht, was mich mehr schockiert: das es so etwas wirklich mal gab oder die Tatsache, das es kurz vor der Jahrtausendwende war. Ich dachte die Werbung war damals schon weiter.

Aber ich glaube ja noch immer, dass die 90er vor 10 Jahren waren.


----------



## Merianna (10. Dezember 2011)




----------



## iShock (11. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOaGhE_sejI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




epic kill is epic


----------



## yves1993 (11. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y9mUe5vHYzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_*It has begun...*_


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (11. Dezember 2011)

O_o super Trailer !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPJUBQd-PNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Creeper, oh maan <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> [Video]
> epic kill is epic


LoopZook ist besser! 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-wFI9vTqto[/youtube]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGuBTlJDki8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (11. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> LoopZook ist besser!
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=k-wFI9vTqto[/youtube]




O_O


----------



## Kamsi (11. Dezember 2011)

Rule 34: If it exists, there is porn of it. No exceptions.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QiKPjPLPLh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BgAlQuqzl8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## yves1993 (12. Dezember 2011)

Habe noch einen zweiten Trailer gefunden:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y9mUe5vHYzs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also wenn Blizzard keinen Film macht, dann wäre das Urschade! Egal von was, sei es WoW, Starcraft oder Diablo... aber es wäre sowas von epic. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UEuUjStgNqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sofort abonniert. AHAHAHAHAH XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IyaFEBI_L24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



MIB 3


----------



## Legendary (12. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ax-5Rgzw1PA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr geil!


----------



## Deanne (13. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OomWwg-669U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich wette, das gab es schon mal, aber ich feier den Clip einfach immer wieder.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (13. Dezember 2011)

Pflicht für jeden politisch Interessierten:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=n4H_E8b-qmo

Einer meiner Lieblingssongwriter:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cnfmGJrf-gQ

Ein großartiger Mensch und der beste Gitarrist dieses Planten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lbvSBNLLoo


----------



## Blasto (13. Dezember 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS7CcTLdzLo[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQOt3A34JGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann net mehr xD


----------



## DexDrive (13. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZZF-kg8DOSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Coolste Pizzawerbung ever


----------



## Zonalar (13. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5S5fFW6p4Ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTpldq3myV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rattenjunge8080 (14. Dezember 2011)

toll fand ich diesen kalender hier: BIER  XD

ansonsten natürlich immer was politisches:  Pispers

oder auch:  Rether


ansonsten sehr geile videos, die pizzawerbung von DexDrive hat mich überzeugt xD


----------



## TrollJumper (14. Dezember 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=aKb-k1XFiaY[/youtube]


----------



## tonygt (16. Dezember 2011)

Fillmography


Ich hab dieses Jahr eindeutig zu wenig Filme gesehen 

Edit: Scheiss Forum das Vid lässt sich net einbetten egal welchen Link ich nehm


----------



## Fordtaurus (16. Dezember 2011)

Everyday normal Guy



Gibt noch mehr von ihm und ich finde ihn deeeerbe lustig.
Einer der besten englischsprachigen Comedian, die ich bis jetzt sah *lmfao*


so long


Ford


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F0cMPZ7TEpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grünwald, mit Abstand bester deutscher Comedian!


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jLruv4L5ykQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (18. Dezember 2011)

Die bösen Shooter was die wieder alles anrichten 

First Person Disease

Kp ich krieg keine Videos mehr eingebettet egal welchen Link ich von Youtube nehm bei keinem geht es.


----------



## Blasto (19. Dezember 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMMkIKE8nRI[/youtube]
Game Over :/


----------



## Deanne (20. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7s5aSCzuxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CPwD26lMsi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. Dezember 2011)

Yei Deanne und Kamsi die sind echt klasse xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=82K8n3Ujstg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hmmm hoffentlich schaff ichs mal, Videos anständig einzubette....

Ford


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. Dezember 2011)

Doppelpost, ´tschuldigung, dann nutze ich das aber auch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=82K8n3Ujstg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ford

Edit sagt: hei Ford doppelpost, aber Glückwunsch, Du hast gerallt, wie man Videos einbettet, hier nen Keks *gg*


----------



## Kamsi (20. Dezember 2011)

hörspiele zu sehen ist blöde ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ve2pS-jxXz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Necor87 (20. Dezember 2011)

Leider funzt das video nicht (GEMA) hast du vielleicht noch einen anderen link. 
Hab es leider nirgendwo anders gefunden.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Dezember 2011)

arghs dabei ist es von der offziellen within tempation seite und aus den offiziellen within temptation youtube channel


dieses inzuchtgetriebene gema pack

es gibt keinen anderen link leider weil es heute erst rauskommt


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. Dezember 2011)

@ Kamsi: Dann mach die Augen zu  
Oder nimm Dir mal am Montag Abend um kurz nach 5 nach 9 nix vor und hör Dir die Intensivstation so an.
Auch wenns ein öffentlich rechtlicher Sender ist sind die schöööön kritisch, satirisch bissig und vor allem eines LUSTIG 

Ford


----------



## Necor87 (20. Dezember 2011)

naja dann hilft nur eins warten


----------



## tonygt (20. Dezember 2011)

Necor87 schrieb:


> Leider funzt das video nicht (GEMA) hast du vielleicht noch einen anderen link.
> Hab es leider nirgendwo anders gefunden.



Ich hab gehört das gibts so nen Firefox Addon, dass nennt sich Stealthy, damit kann man durch ein Wunder die Videos doch anschauen und die GEMA ignorieren


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. Dezember 2011)

Wurde das schon gepostet?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUGAdeRNASc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (20. Dezember 2011)

Wieso gibts die Videos aus unserer Zeit nur in derartig schlechter Quali auf Youtube? Alle guten Aufnahmen verschütt gegangen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWcBk7Pr250

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (21. Dezember 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbDVASpFGI0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Knallfix (22. Dezember 2011)

Nette Lichtshow 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8XG4jY9MCYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (22. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c9eGtyqz4gY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich wurde von epicness getroffen... KRITISCH!

Geiler Song.
Nebenbei fast totgelacht.

Was will man mehr?


----------



## TheGui (23. Dezember 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D1xb_3ahtvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (23. Dezember 2011)

Hahaha, der arme Ameisen-Finger


----------



## Landerson (23. Dezember 2011)

http://www.youtube.c...u/3/b6s3rKTvV5c





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6s3rKTvV5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (23. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9KgNN1C2oQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DAS BRAUCH ICH UNBEDINGT! :O

Kann jemand Japanisch bzw. kann erahnen, was das genau ist?


Achja, wenn wer rausfindet, wo man das bestellen kann, dann bitte den Link posten


----------



## TheGui (23. Dezember 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJIuYgIvKsc&feature=g-all-f&context=G29b77d1FAAAAAAAABAA


----------



## Immanuel94 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich schau mir immer wieder gerne den YouTube Robvegas an ^^

Hier mein aktueller favorit: http://youtu.be/z6seute_pfs


----------



## Olliruh (24. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KVtXMQQK79E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (24. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTfTouIra0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Genial...


----------



## Reflox (24. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i6RAuoI262c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur geil gemacht! Anschauen lohnt sich, auch wenn es einige vielleicht nicht verstehen können.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGeKSiCQkPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Einfach göttlich. Sehr witzig.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kC2nJiKvJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Makalvian (27. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-QC0W7LPPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So geil


----------



## Blasto (30. Dezember 2011)

Gregor is the Best

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8umeUMDQyo&list=UUJ9seZUSbOlygDLbLMCWpuA&index=8&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (31. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Qm2l3OeLUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So geil


----------



## Firun (31. Dezember 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7vrQKLpklI&feature=watch_response[/youtube]  <3


----------



## painschkes (31. Dezember 2011)

_Immer wieder gut :-) : 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=khCokQt--l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Kamsi (31. Dezember 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded[/media]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vp63nbOfxgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Epic Violin Girl ... o Also die kann mal wirklich gut mit ner Geige umgehen 

Edit: Pure Awesomeness... *-*


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Edit: Pure Awesomeness... *-*



Awesomeness-Level: Barney Stinson! *__*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Qe9O90cD80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



IT'S MOTHERF*CKING DRAGONITE


----------



## Manoroth (2. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CnnGYaqjW-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (2. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3GJycgu-cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (2. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eWutAX3CQcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pampam (3. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m4EpimGquew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (3. Januar 2012)

Armer Apfel... Besser und ethisch vertretbarer: Ein Verdauungsendprodukt 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vU9J04jZfJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Okay hab ich selber das letzte mal gemacht, als ich ungefähr so jung war wie der Bub da (also mindestens 20 Jahre her), aber hei wir waren alle mal jünger (nicht die Groupies von Jesus, die waren Jünger  ).
Mit Vogelschrecks lässt sich ganz anderer Sche*ß anstellen *outch* Tinitus lässt grüßen


So long

Ps löblich wie sie in beiden Vids weglaufen hihihi

Ford


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWCIIc0cD9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So wahr


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YersIyzsOpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (4. Januar 2012)

Jo @ Worldofhordcraft: Kenn ich schon länger. Glaub der hatte seine Dosis Drogen noch nicht bekommen. Das zusammen mit einer fortgeschrittenen Spielsucht kann seeeehr übel ausgehen wie man in dem Video unschön erkennen kann. Hmm der Psychodok der den armen Jungen danach behandelt hat, hat mit sicherheit ne Menge zu tun gehabt *ggfg=ganzganzfiesesgrinsen*

Jetzt mal noch ein von mir




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=feC_ivIpQtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JSUmAGV2Uco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Like a BOSS!


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (4. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O3dabyJssZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## moehrewinger (5. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Epic Violin Girl ... o Also die kann mal wirklich gut mit ner Geige umgehen
> 
> Edit: Pure Awesomeness... *-*



Also da muß ich mich doch mal bedanken das du mich auf Lindsey Sterling aufmerksam gemacht hast. Ich kann fast nix mehr anderes hören.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vxIOUJ7by6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2012)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Also da muß ich mich doch mal bedanken das du mich auf Lindsey Sterling aufmerksam gemacht hast. Ich kann fast nix mehr anderes hören.



Bitte bitte  Mich verzaubert sie auch total, besonders das Zelda Cover. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b3KUyPKbR7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2012)

Das ist alles langweilig gegen dieses geniale Cover von ihr:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GtzGYcTrl_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn die Tante nur ned immer so rumzappeln würde... :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wenn die Tante nur ned immer so rumzappeln würde... :/




Lieber mehr mit dem Hintern wackeln oder wie ?


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2012)

Neee...gar nix einfach, die Musik ist so schon genial genug, aber teilweise ist die wie ein Hampelmännchen auf Koks.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jg4sZZaf3Gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



kenn die schon seit die piano guys sie auf ihre fb seite promoted haben ^^


vieleicht wird die mal so berühmt wie david garett


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2012)

Glaube, dass sie das aber von anderen Violinistinnen unterscheidet. Musik mit akrobatischen Bewegungen, das macht sie ja auch in ihrem Live Programm.

btw 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LFskFNYyLBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Varagon (5. Januar 2012)

Das beste Zelda Cover hat für *"Mich"* Apocalyptica hinbekommen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9XTgF9zal4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2012)

Das von Apocalyptica ist auch sehr gut. Find auch noch das Dubstep Cover nice.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NU75uz0b8EU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




DAS ist aber wohl Geschmackssache. ^^


----------



## Varagon (5. Januar 2012)

Auch nett...

Aber dieses verfluchte "Listen!"... Ich hätte der blöden Fee am liebsten ein Flügel ausgerissen! 
Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch :O


----------



## Kamsi (5. Januar 2012)

das ist nicht apocalyptica ^^ 

Hyrule Symphony Soundtrack davon ist es

http://www.zeldadungeon.net/Soundtracks-Hyrule-Symphony.php







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9LFP5QkwJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wo wir ja bei cover von lieder sind ^^ am anfang hört es sich noch an wies original aber aber 1 Minuten gehts los


----------



## vollmi (5. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glaube, dass sie das aber von anderen Violinistinnen unterscheidet. Musik mit akrobatischen Bewegungen, das macht sie ja auch in ihrem Live Programm.



Das Problem ist ja auch das der normale Zuhörer den Unterschied zwischen einer sehr guten Violinistin und einer durchschnittlichen kaum hört. So kann sich eine durchschnittliche doch etwas herausheben.

mfG René


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Januar 2012)

Sind wir hier bei Zelda-Songs? Ich finde ja die hier am besten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=67UIggpPTB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dreckseinbettenshitman! Der zweite Link will sich nicht einbetten lassen: http://youtu.be/dhebl9oD5Lc


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l3NRzOhTM_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 > All


----------



## Fordtaurus (5. Januar 2012)

Mal nen kleinen Comment zu der Violienenspielenden Hupfdohle: Ich höre Musik meistens ohne Video oder live(sprich Auftritt auf der Bühne), und sehe daher garnicht, ob sie nun das Beinchen schwingt oder nicht. Daraus folgt für mich, da ich sie ja nicht sehe, das sie eher eine begabte, aber keine Stargeigerin ist.... Als Musiker spiele ich meinen Bass auch meistens im stehen und spack dabei gerne rum, aber das ist alles NUR show. Klassik und ähnliche Musik genieße ich am liebsten mit Augen zu (auch und gerade in Konzerten) oder beim lesen, also ist es völlig irrelevant, ob der/die Geiger/in auf der Bühne rumhüpft oder stocksteif da steht. So lange die "Leistung" stimmt.... Okay süss ist sie ja ehhrm nagut ich würd jetzt eher doch sagen NIEDLICH *gnihihihi* (ein bisschen zuminndest, bissl dürr aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden). Meine Frau ist SÜSS!!!

so long 


Ford


----------



## Deanne (5. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NuTi0IAtnU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für mehr charmante Musik mit brutalen Texten.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sind wir hier bei Zelda-Songs?



Dann geb ich da auch mal meinen Senf zu:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uRv8gnBMiWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26FnZrmiSgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich find ja auch, dass er aussieht wie ein Gorone und deswegen noch einen Bonus bekommen muss 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nW6_QyOMOvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Na? Wer von euch bekommt aus seinen Pfandflaschen von Silvester was ähnlich Kreatives raus 



Was Geigen angeht, bevorzuge ich übrigens Vanessa Mae:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5hFwuw4P_Wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t-Z5SV5BNCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. Januar 2012)

http://www.brokencom...ueckblick/3214/


hmmm lässt sich wohl nicht einbetten, da nicht Youtube.
Trotzdem viel Spass beim Gucken


Ford


----------



## BenNevis (6. Januar 2012)

Skyrim Theme mit Lyrics


----------



## Manowar (6. Januar 2012)

Von den Frauen, wünsche ich mir bitte eine Erklärung und ein "how to" an mich! 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXOtYPcC4tQ&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Von den Frauen, wünsche ich mir bitte eine Erklärung und ein "how to" an mich!
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Januar 2012)

Hach ich mag Metalcore.. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OshHhpUBybE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (8. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hach ich mag Metalcore..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie kann man nur sowas hören... 

Horch lieber sowas !





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJw49n9B9vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2012)

Muss es immer der extreme Mist sein? Extremer Rock, Extremer Hip Hop, Extremer Techno...es gibt auch noch "normale" Musik, ganz nett und freundlich und trotzdem richtig gut. Meint man gar nicht! Hab übrigens lange Zeit auch Hardstyle gehört aber bei Thunderdome hab ich immer den Kopf geschüttelt wenn das nen Kumpel gehört hatte. Oo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HuC2MUmQaG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rX6YfHtCl7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das 2. ist ein ewiger Klassiker.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Januar 2012)

Käpt schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur sowas hören...



Ehrlich gesagt frag ich mich bei Hardstyle genau das gleiche - neben Schlager ist Hardstyle und dessen Ableger die einzige Musikrichtung mit der ich mich garnicht anfreunden kann.


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2012)

Wenns wenigstens Hardstyle wäre...es ist Thunderdome. Das ist in etwa wie beim Rock so Deathmetal und son Kram.


----------



## tonygt (8. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wenns wenigstens Hardstyle wäre...es ist Thunderdome. Das ist in etwa wie beim Rock so Deathmetal und son Kram.



Eher sowas wie Blackmetal ^^
Da Deathmetal in der Metal Szene doch sehr beliebt ist und von daher eigentlich noch relativ human ist im vergleich zu Black oder vieleicht Grindcore.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2012)

Also ich bin ja dafür, das jeder hört, was er will. Wenn ich Kommentare höre wie "Öh öh öh wie kann man nur so nen Müll hören???lulz" dann gehen sie mir persönlich am A. vorbei. Jede Musikrichtung hat seine Daseinsberechtigung und seine Fans, wenn das jemanden stört dann soll er es halt nicht hören. Das geht einem doch irgendwann aufn Sack... <.<


B2T:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H8KSKSYRzs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (9. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWTQmnrZiyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja, ich weiß: keine Witze über Religion. Aber das ist einfach scheiße.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (9. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Muss es immer der extreme Mist sein? Extremer Rock, Extremer Hip Hop, Extremer Techno...es gibt auch noch "normale" Musik, ganz nett und freundlich und trotzdem richtig gut. Meint man gar nicht! Hab übrigens lange Zeit auch Hardstyle gehört aber bei Thunderdome hab ich immer den Kopf geschüttelt wenn das nen Kumpel gehört hatte. Oo



Sicher kann man was langsames auch horchen. Aber wenn man schnellen Techno gewohnt ist, drück man das langsame nicht mehr durch^^. Kann auch kein Minimal oder so was in der art horchen.


----------



## Olliruh (9. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJX0o0Z5T0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich feier das Video so hart


----------



## Deanne (9. Januar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich feier das Video so hart



Ich feier die Seite, nach der es benannt wurde, noch viel härter. Darf man die hier erwähnen? Sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2012)

NBHNC.


----------



## Deanne (9. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> NBHNC.



Eine Bekannte von einem guten Kumpel war neulich mal auf der Seite. Bekam keine guten Kritiken. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Januar 2012)

Gnargoyle!? 

Wie hat mal einer so schön geschrieben "If you look like a hipster and act like a hipster but don't instagram your nudes, we all know you are a poser."
Haha ich liebe diese Page.

Aber ich machs mal nicht ganz OT.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uvp8vvH2EqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q27BkaOXrpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (10. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V2P11pU3yo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-QYF9QrAGEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (10. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qCTbFN0EsDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Harry  <3


----------



## Legendary (10. Januar 2012)

» schrieb:


> Harry  <3



Haha ja ich bin auch auf den Geschmack gekommen, hab mittlerweile alles verschlungen von ihm.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Januar 2012)

Skyrim - Lyrics Misinterpreted





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=te4o4VQcNQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLQVfHVdDZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ToCq_c3wOM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (13. Januar 2012)

hmmm gute zusammenfassung des films ;D


----------



## Arosk (13. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aRob3TsI6O4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2012)

Genial


----------



## Sunyo (13. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzDUhTAz_LI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Januar 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## Sunyo (13. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pGJCBGhyO7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (13. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dW2HKKOX7AU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



^-^


----------



## Firun (14. Januar 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-K1amTMA0I&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## tonygt (14. Januar 2012)

Homemade Synthesizer


Jajajaja Youtube Videos lassen sich mal wieder nicht einbette


----------



## yves1993 (14. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TWfph3iNC-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*[LEGENDARYNESS]*


----------



## Zonalar (15. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0EuzuAodS_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (15. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v-wNznNgOr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ACHTUNG, NICHTS FÜR SCHWACHE NERVEN - PURE EPICNESS!!!


----------



## TheGui (16. Januar 2012)

Diät erklärt in 17 sek.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aCD2n1Gf8_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2012)

Cr7z - Empfehlung an alle Leute, die Rap nicht verabscheuen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GY-ZB4w5BIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fallas (16. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=74TFS8r_SMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (16. Januar 2012)

<(^_^<) <(^_^)> (>^_^)>

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWTQmnrZiyg[/youtube]


----------



## iShock (18. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DUnNW-nbots

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




 find das video zu geil


----------



## Valanihirae (18. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob das schon hier gepostet wurde, aber hab keine Lust 200 Seiten zu durchforsten ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oavMtUWDBTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





TROLOLOOOOO =)


----------



## Reflox (18. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zTS5a51d7X0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Oder besuchen sie wir-brauchen-ihr-geld.de"


----------



## Namosch1 (18. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ei2r2TSNAKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



war im kino geil, und ists immernoch finde ich


----------



## Manoroth (18. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mtMG9VDMk70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das erste veröffentlichte video zum neue album <3


----------



## tonygt (18. Januar 2012)

@ Mr Trollololo Video bei 200 Seiten in einem Spieleforum kannst du davon ausgehen, das diese Video sicher gepostet wurde, wenn nicht wäre das ein trauerzeugnis für dieses Forum



Manoroth schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hab mir bis jetzt die anderen Songs noch nicht angehört bin aber bei dem Song irgendwo noch nicht so überzeugt vor allem der Mittlerepart vom Video hört sich für mich zu wenig nach Eluveitie an.


----------



## Deanne (19. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1NIlWCj--Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E7Jt3KngqFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2012)

Leute, schon mal was von SOPA gehört! Es bedeutet den Untergang der Internet-Kultur und der freien Informationsbeschaffung. Wenn das "Gesetz" in Amerika durchkommt, haben wir fette Internet-Zensur. Das heisst, jeder Link, der in irgendeiner Weise auch nur im Ansatz Copyrights verletzen könnte, wird einfach entfernt. Und dies gilt nicht nur für die Amerikaner, sondern auch für alle anderen Webseiten, die irgendwelche Links zu den Amis haben oder umgekehrt.

In diesem Video wird sehr schön erklärt, was SOPA ist. Im zweiten Video ist ein Aufruf von Game-Entwicklern, dass die ganze Gamer-Community sich gegen SOPA zur wehr setzt.

[vimeo]31100268[/vimeo]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHOZcHkvkvs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2012)

Wo wir grad bei SOPA und PIPA sind...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0VWsQvNujUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Januar 2012)

Ich kann nichtmehr eh.. xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8wsZy4bIBZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uU6U-8LP1DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OH GOTT ist die süß 

and now LET'S OPEN UP THIS PIT!1


----------



## Manoroth (19. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uHM4Z1x8Ero

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Holoas (19. Januar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQCbhuNdj3E&list=PLDC52D46387641C4D&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fljKx9nvrL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IzRkiFh7Rj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (22. Januar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> OH GOTT ist die süß



Nachdem das Video in den letzten Tagen zirka 500 mal von meinen FB-Freunden geteilt wurde, kann ich das Mädel nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nachdem das Video in den letzten Tagen zirka 500 mal von meinen FB-Freunden geteilt wurde, kann ich das Mädel nicht mehr sehen.



Dann klick nicht auf Play...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQfINh8wzRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2Uxe9xG6HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (23. Januar 2012)

Kann sich wer noch an "Die Dinos" Erinnern?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceX-OWMueZw[/youtube]

Ein unglaublich Trauriges aber auch Wahres Ende.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Januar 2012)

Ich habe den Sachsen das Angeln beigebracht! Seitdem heissen sie Angelsachsen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=90UU_dY8LaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (23. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N27zgebzUfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohne Worte.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. Januar 2012)

@Deanne da gibt es noch viele bessere


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2012)

Käpt schrieb:


> @Deanne da gibt es noch viele bessere



Aber warum liegt denn hier überhaupt Stroh?

BT:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CZTBt7oar9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The Ring Thing <3


----------



## H2OTest (23. Januar 2012)

WArum hast du ne Maske auf?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wk64lxltQcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Perkone (23. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DRMBxnxWiNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach cool


----------



## tonygt (23. Januar 2012)

FUCKING YOUTUBE EINBETTEN GEHT WIEDER NET

Geiles Drift Video


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



´du kannst keine channels/playlists ec einbetten

gib den namen des videos in die suche ein und klick ihn an, dann sollte das Video "singel" zu verlinken sein.. die URL is auch viel viel kürzer


----------



## tonygt (24. Januar 2012)

TheGui schrieb:


> ´du kannst keine channels/playlists ec einbetten
> 
> gib den namen des videos in die suche ein und klick ihn an, dann sollte das Video "singel" zu verlinken sein.. die URL is auch viel viel kürzer



WTf falsches Vid fällt mir grad auf lolololol 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Te0V71sGoxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Januar 2012)

Was man nicht alles so auf seiner externen Festplatte findet...mein altes Schulprojekt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r-cpc0k1RUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSSYTGU5EGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Januar 2012)

Kennt ihr ACTA schon? SOPA's grosser stinkender Bruder! In diesem Video wird erklärt, von wo ACTA kommt und wie wir dagegen wirken können.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRwhvL4d8Uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8Xg_C2YmG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer des Englischen mächtig ist... wird sehr schön erklärt.


----------



## Reflox (27. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-nDfVIVhsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



TomSka ist einfach awesome <3


----------



## tonygt (28. Januar 2012)

Grade 3 geniale HD Filme gefunden

Alle umbedingt in HD und Vollbild schauen

Finnlands Nordlicht 

Patagonia Time Lapse Video

Yosemite


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Januar 2012)

An alle die english nicht mögen oder halt egal ^^ 
hier das deutsche video http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yWqta3S9vcc

Dank dem internet habe ich leute kennen gelernt. Dank dem internet kenne ich noch mehr animes. 
Dank dem internet habe ich vielen beim Autoreparieren geholfen.Dank dem internet kann ich let´s plays
von einer bestimmten person sehen dank ihn konnte ich wieder lachen.

Und das alles wird bald warscheinlich Sterben das Internet, warum sind alle so piep unfair so macht die welt kein spaß 
mehr (ich mach kein selbstmord) aber es werden viele sein glaube ich da brechen welten zusammen.

pls nicht bestrafen moderatoren wen es hier falsch ist oder generel falsch löschen


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IKI7EnUiUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Super Mucke und super Wampe.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Januar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=lcIPqwSKOR4


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (31. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qhiEcupIz5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (1. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YdAIt4MgnHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XZ1eWGH0IBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3P57_dw9xs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfUDXrWUYcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrH8RdVBP5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fzzjgBAaWZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GwvMhSwUNqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Awwwwwwwwwwww Katzen! <3


----------



## H2OTest (2. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O7qx9wF1gBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=usb7Oj7VcmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zrx4sYn7HhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ygKTu2hC8k8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


wieder und wieder einfach nur geil <3


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ix51NYNDtiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Hiho,

in Russland hat sich ein neuer Trend entwickelt: Menschen schießen aufeinander, um den absoluten Kick zu erleben. Bei den Spielen gibt es neben dem eigentlichen Ziel des Spieles (z.B. ein Flagge aus dem Wald zu holen) vor allem das Ziel, zu überleben. Die folgende Doku dokumentiert das Geschehen eindrucksvoll:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHO6a1kMe1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was ist eure Meinung dazu?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Dropz (4. Februar 2012)

haste es schon mal zuende geguckt ?


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2012)

Man sieht so ca. nach 3 Minuten was fürn Bullshit der da erzählt, spult aus Skepsis vor und ta-da. Lassen sich die Leute wirklich so leicht "verarschen"?


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Man sieht so ca. nach 3 Minuten was fürn Bullshit der da erzählt, spult aus Skepsis vor und ta-da. Lassen sich die Leute wirklich so leicht "verarschen"?


Im Fernsehen könntest du nicht vorspulen. Und die müssten dir auch nicht sagen, dass alles Fake ist ...


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2012)

Ehrlich, das Ding ist so schlecht, das könnte ich glaubwürdiger editieren


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Februar 2012)

Ich finds verdammt gut .
"Echte" TV-Dokumentationen sind kein Stück besser und die Leute glauben es auch.

Schaut mal den typischen Exklusiv-Boulevard-dasWIRKLICHechteLeben-Kram in der Glotze.
Der ist kein Stück anders.



> Man sieht so ca. nach 3 Minuten was fürn Bullshit der da erzählt,



Auch hier empfehle ich mal "normales" Fernsehen zu schauen...

Siehst du irgendwelche echten Fehler und wenn die jetzt Paintballwummen hätten und in der Doku erzählt werden würde, dass sie ohne Schutzausrüstung spielen, dann würd keiner Zweifeln.


----------



## Sartosa (4. Februar 2012)

Ich finde die Doku toll. Sie zeigt das wir nicht alles glauben sollen was wir im Fernsehen sehen.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2012)

Was heißt echter Fehler, wenn man sich mal selber mit Video- und Fotomontage beschäftigt hat sieht man solche Ungereimtheiten und dann wirkt es halt eher lächerlich. Aber ich bin auch skeptisch wenn ich "echtes Fernsehen" sehe und glaube nicht jeden Shit den man mir erzählt.. ^^


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Sartosa schrieb:


> Ich finde die Doku toll. Sie zeigt das wir nicht alles glauben sollen was wir im Fernsehen sehen.


Funktioniert aber am besten, wenn man am Anfang nicht weiß, dass es ein Fake ist ...


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Februar 2012)

Die große doofe Masse des Volkes glaubt, dass was sie in der Glotze sieht.
Und selbst OFFENKUNDIG gestellte Dinge, wie die ganzen Castingshows nehmen viele viele Leute für bare Münze.

Im Fernsehen sind viele Dinge entstellt und teilweise falsch zusammengeschnitten,a ber ich denke genau dass wollen die Macher dieser Dokumentation zeigen.
Und ich finde, sie haben sich fast mehr Mühe gegeben, als die durchschnittliche SpiegelTV Reportage.

Ok ich bin jezt an der stelle wo "gepolsterte" Metallplatten und ein Genitalschutz dich vor Kugeln aus ner 9mm Pistole schützen...
Aber auch das würden sicher viele Leute hinnehmen, die keine Ahnung haben.

Ich hab auch die dumpfe Befürchtung, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die bei sowas mitmachen würden...
Mit 350 auf nem Motorrad über die Autobahn oder Komasaufen ist jetzt nich wesentlich ungefährlicher.


----------



## tonygt (4. Februar 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich finds verdammt gut .
> "Echte" TV-Dokumentationen sind kein Stück besser und die Leute glauben es auch.
> 
> Schaut mal den typischen Exklusiv-Boulevard-dasWIRKLICHechteLeben-Kram in der Glotze.
> Der ist kein Stück anders.



Abhängig davon was man als "echte" Dokus ansieht. Das was auf den Privaten läuft, glaube ich kein Stück, weil sorry wer reality- Shows non Stop laufen hat, verliert für mich an glaubwürdigkeit. Es gibt Echte Dokus die sogar ziemlich gut sind, einfach mal den Privaten scheiss ausschalten und die öffentlichen Sendern einschalten da kommen öfter sehr gute Dokus.


----------



## Arosk (4. Februar 2012)

Oder DMAX


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Ich erinner nur an die "Dokumentation" über die Gamescom


----------



## Caps-lock (4. Februar 2012)

Nix gegen DMAX .

Und klar gibt es auch gute Dokumenationen.
Aber auch im öffentlich-rechtlichen gab es schon immer zweifelhafte Berichterstattung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2012)

Macht zu jeder Doku einen Thread! Juhu!


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Man sieht so ca. nach 3 Minuten was fürn Bullshit der da erzählt, spult aus Skepsis vor und ta-da. Lassen sich die Leute wirklich so leicht "verarschen"?



aaaw... Und ich wollte mein Geld doch mit dem "Kiosk" verdienen


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2012)

Das Video verliert seine Wirkung, wenn man es einfach in diesen Sammelthread verschiebt ... Aber naja, was soll's


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das Video verliert seine Wirkung, wenn man es einfach in diesen Sammelthread verschiebt ... Aber naja, was soll's



Welche Wirkung ?


----------



## Nerdavia (6. Februar 2012)

Lustiges Video

Darüber kann ich herzhaft lachen


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IFBmAEkivI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Srysly, WTF?!


----------



## Kamsi (7. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5ebNubjvQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IIAgELk-P6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (8. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OG8OBDP-6lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Blood & Gore am Arbeitsplatz (ab 5:20). Herrlich.


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Februar 2012)

ach ja stapelfahrer klaus  so müssen erzieherische videos sein^^

Aber nun: Space Stallions!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Otaq2tmNMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XjcBINH4HL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich liebe diese LITERAL-Trailer Videos


----------



## Kamsi (9. Februar 2012)

ich liege gerade flach wie dämlich genial die videos sind ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4z9TdDCWN7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich weiß bin ein wenig spät , aber irgendwie auch grad total baff.


----------



## Knallfix (9. Februar 2012)

btw Skyrim
Episch, sage ich euch, Episch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2DshotexMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (9. Februar 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3ONLfv-Vv0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Sokoron (9. Februar 2012)

Gotye im Moment....


----------



## moehrewinger (10. Februar 2012)

Einer der besten Film Bösewichte aller Zeiten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=74BzSTQCl_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JRx70YbJ1OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DN3hmFDT32w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (13. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oWBoN2rw4bA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Romantik-Kracher!


----------



## Sunyo (14. Februar 2012)

Passend zum heutigen Tag.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lfcGEQRyaqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sorluris (14. Februar 2012)

Für mich einfach ein Klassiker XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uroe6MaeYMY


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Passend zum heutigen Tag.



pwnd


----------



## tonygt (14. Februar 2012)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Passend zum heutigen Tag.



Opa 1:0 Reporter


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P3CoCJ1GJYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1fHYVjc1tEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bin gespannt wer damit noch was anfangen kann ^^


----------



## Saji (16. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wer damit noch was anfangen kann ^^



Kamsi ist schuld das ich mich gerade etwas alt fühle.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Kamsi ist schuld das ich mich gerade etwas alt fühle.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyArF8N17Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was glaubste wie ich ich mich seit letztes jahr fühle - damals wars noch alles so einfach und unbesorgt als kind das leben bot einem noch alles


----------



## Namosch1 (16. Februar 2012)

wenn man mal beim thema alt ist....
top 20 der cartoon intro´s 20-11




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3bGodVp54lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


10-1




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLRD2_bulaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da fühle ich mich mit meinen frischen 22 schon alt XD
und das schlimmste ist eigentlich... ich kann alle noch mitsingen


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

22 wie niedlich ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SZsrqqx2u_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lyTPSm_BJzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XL6w-vGfMy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VRME95qDOzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schaut wirklich toll aus, ich freue mich schon


----------



## Legendary (20. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Video wurde vom Nutzer entfernt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

Sehe ich auch grade, ansonsten einfach die Buffed-Preview anschauen 

Edit: geht wieder.


----------



## Reflox (20. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVsCnk1b5qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe wieder Hoffnung


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Februar 2012)

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=NoLdL1YtRlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Mondsturm (21. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FkOs7ywkKQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*schnief*


----------



## orkman (21. Februar 2012)

Namosch1 schrieb:


> wenn man mal beim thema alt ist....
> top 20 der cartoon intro´s 20-11
> 
> 
> ...



du sau ... jetzt schwelge ich in meiner kindheit ... wie ich die immer mit meinem bro geschaut hab und mein vater dann immer nach hause kam , uns sagte dass wir nur mist guggen und dann auf dem fernseher die narichten nahm und davor einschlief und wir gezwungen waren was anderes zu tun

jaja ich bin gott sei dank ein kleines kind im innern geblieben


----------



## Namosch1 (21. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> du sau ... jetzt schwelge ich in meiner kindheit ... wie ich die immer mit meinem bro geschaut hab und mein vater dann immer nach hause kam , uns sagte dass wir nur mist guggen und dann auf dem fernseher die narichten nahm und davor einschlief und wir gezwungen waren was anderes zu tun
> 
> jaja ich bin gott sei dank ein kleines kind im innern geblieben



muahaha mission erfüllt! 
und ja das kind habe ich auch noch in mir (evtl. mal eins gegessen   )
und das sollte man sich bewahren solange es geht   

ich durfte wenigstens Die Dinos zuende gucken bevor ich ins bett musste ;>
und ich hatte glück, dass meine mutter die serien teilweise mitgeschaut hat xD

und ich wollte meine ganze kindheit immer nur ne Action Figur von den Street Sharks, und habe nie eine bekommen


----------



## Kamsi (22. Februar 2012)

kennt ihr noch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ayHzg8oMvV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Februar 2012)

Namosch1 schrieb:


> und ich wollte meine ganze kindheit immer nur ne Action Figur von den Street Sharks, und habe nie eine bekommen



Ich wollte immer einen Panzer   

Verdammt... ich will immer noch einen Panzer, aber mir verkauft ja keiner einen, weil sie meinen, ich sei zu wahnsinnig für sowas. Was völlig unlogisch ist: Wenn ich nicht leicht wahnsinnig wäre, warum sollte ich mir dann einen Panzer kaufen wollen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4onw4av7H-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jh98sWNvXBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mother of...


----------



## Plasmathree (25. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kR717wXsbQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dies ist das Guild Wars 2 Trailer Thema neu orchestriert von mir für euch
die Fans von Guild Wars + Jeremy Soule


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Original ist zweifellos ein Meisterstück und ich will es nicht ersetzen sondern den Fans die Musik aus einer neuen Perspektive zeigen

Original Musik von Jeremy Soule
Remixed und Orchestriert von Pascal Michael Stiefel

Viel spass beim Video in 720p HD !


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2bKVEVUOPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7UyBZWw36U8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 puuh endlich -.- aja have fun ^^


----------



## Saji (27. Februar 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Was zum Teufel war das? o_O So bunt als wäre ich auf einem ganz fiesen psychodelischen Tripp. ~.~

Aber so im Nachhinein betrachtet... war's doch ganz niedlich.


----------



## TheGui (27. Februar 2012)

sorry meine maus spinnt wieder


----------



## TheGui (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hasse Zensur, ich hasse Ignoranz und ich hasse es wenn einige wenige Dinge zerstören die einer großen Mehrheit viel bedeuten!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cg-_HeVNYOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DVL8a-B72Dc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tonkra (28. Februar 2012)

Je öfter man es sich anschaut, umso lustiger ist es 


wie die alte abgeht im Gruselikabinett 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTK9hcRyRVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aus der US promi talkshow Ellen, die ihre reporterin in ein gruselkabinett schickt 

sie könnte ne gute kreischstimme in horrorfilmen abgeben^^


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_WwkTmQGWps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (1. März 2012)

Eine Nostalgie-Flut überkommt mich und ich will unbedingt wieder AoE-2 spielen  Aber läuft dat überhaupt auf Windows 7? Und funzt der Multiplayer überhaupt?
Nunja egal, WOLOLO!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Upy3WOgQVvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UvSc5jfZP_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PpNIaZhSug8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJiHDmyhE1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wenn wir schon bei retrowelle sind ^^

civ4 damals nur kurz in tutorial reinschauen wollen morgens und dann wars plötzlich 6 stunden später ^^


----------



## Skatero (1. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmX9KJxuu8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2012)

Ich geb zu, Akkordeonspieler nehm ich oft nicht so ganz ernst. Aber die Frau hier hats echt drauf:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8t6wYbTb0vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Namosch1 (2. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JV0MJ4NfW1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



richtig geile musik zum chillen


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9yh8ar5wY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqQuheOmI6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bilder wie von Gott geschaffen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4MnpzG5Sqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unglaublich, was dort passiert...


----------



## tonygt (7. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Repost



Srysly 
Ist ja schlimmer als auf der Vote Page von 9gag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2012)

Das Video kann eigentlich nicht oft genug gepostet werden...


----------



## Rexo (8. März 2012)

Ich Will das auch machen 

Adam Savage <3

Sich einen Total abdancen und nur durch einen Käfig vom tot geschutz sein ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Qm-e00Scy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ja ich weis Tesla COil Music is Nerdig aber egal xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ep1r0unWkYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rBKetaLRKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



also ist es in duell der magier kein fake wohl gewesen ^^


----------



## Rexo (8. März 2012)

_Dachtest du das sei Fake?_


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2012)

DAS ist elektronische Musik xD

Aber passend ist auch die Auswahl, Dr. Who und Ghostbusters


----------



## Rexo (8. März 2012)

_

Danke ich bin ein Extremer Doctor WHo Fan von der New Series ^^

David Tennant <3 auch wen ich mich so langsam mit Matt Smith anfreunde
Das is auch richtig Geil^^




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=clVHBVfUKW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## PeakJa (8. März 2012)

mein liebling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ggI07S8v3E&feature=fvst


----------



## iShock (9. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdcZw7fJdg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFtsb80z1Z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3

Für mich das beste Disney Lied


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (10. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRn3jwiQKys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Da ist der Name Programm


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ew6d1dBjFRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


lold


----------



## Legendary (13. März 2012)

Sehr geiles Vid, Sempervideo hatte auch schon zum Thema ACTA recht.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. März 2012)

Wir sollten hier jetzt nicht jeglichen Rahmen sprengen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9l6wfMvaKdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nerdavia (14. März 2012)

Mal was zum lachen 

http://youtu.be/1FKuyZ6Detw


PS....wie mache ich das man das Video direkt im Beitrag sieht ???


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-57y72vq6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silmyiél (14. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eine Nostalgie-Flut überkommt mich und ich will unbedingt wieder AoE-2 spielen  Aber läuft dat überhaupt auf Windows 7? Und funzt der Multiplayer überhaupt?
> Nunja egal, WOLOLO!
> 
> 
> ...



Age 2 läuft unter Windows 7. Nur gibt es einen nervigen Grafikbug der dich zwingt vor dem spielen über den Task-Manager den Explorer zu schließen. Dann ist alles normal im Game. 
Explorer kann danach ja wieder über "Neuer Task: explorer" gestartet werden.

Viel Spaß beim zoggen 

BTT: mein momentaner Lieblingskünster: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgAlQuqzl8o&feature=related


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

wenn dir die piaono guys schon gefallen musste dir die hier anhören ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Silmyiél (14. März 2012)

Hab ich schon längst hinter mir  
Aber danke das an Sie denkst


----------



## Rexo (14. März 2012)

@Kamsi Lindsey is Geil ich kenne den channel schon recht lange aber die Musik ist und bleibt immer das beste


----------



## Blasto (14. März 2012)

Vorsicht Spoiler

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzYLTbQQEZQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Legendary (14. März 2012)

Muss mal Werbung für meine Arbeit machen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-W5RRTzEP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (19. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9feUxKIqKmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Firun (19. März 2012)

Haltet euch bitte an die Netiquette , Post mit dem Inhalt wie z.b. "Länder saubermachen" wollen wir hier nicht haben.


----------



## Blasto (20. März 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjUwJSJr7r4[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOyV2OLrFho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (21. März 2012)

Sehr sehr schlecht Olli. Vor allem die Video Description ist episch, soll dieses englisch irgendwie cool sein?


----------



## Olliruh (22. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jJusfNv0DO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


?


----------



## painschkes (22. März 2012)

_Dunkey..einfach nur Dunkey 

Wie war das? Weo Weo Weo :-D
_


----------



## Olliruh (22. März 2012)

Hart am feiern


----------



## Davatar (23. März 2012)

Eigentlich spiel ich ja kaum mehr Minecraft, aber dieses Minecraft-Klo find ich super:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZEOq5aCThEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=29dzpsf4Uac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (23. März 2012)

..................................................................................................................................





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWgTveWAzMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (25. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vG4EyfXOTJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (26. März 2012)

Youtube-lieblinge. ich liebe videos, die mir wissen übermitteln! So wie dieses hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dpA36PiOanA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KubpkCO9T98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. März 2012)

http://youtu.be/Hh-o5g4tLVE
Einbetten funktioniert natürlich nicht. -.-

Okay, die Sommerparty will geplant werden... Bäm ist das geil.


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4rlVFotYPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


gott ist das geil


----------



## Arosk (30. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QABpyXwJScc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



endlich...


----------



## Meriane (30. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehs nicht, laufen die einfach im Kreis? wo ist da der Sinn? Oo


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Meriane schrieb:


> Ich verstehs nicht, laufen die einfach im Kreis? wo ist da der Sinn? Oo



Das ist ein Circle Pit & eine spezielle Form des Moshens. Alle laufen sich gegenseitig "schubsend und anspringend" im Kreis. 
Es macht riesen Spaß und wird halt bei Konzerten praktiziert genau wie zB eine Wall of Death.


----------



## Namosch1 (1. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rznYifPHxDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geil gemacht 
"Pusten Sie in das Modul, um mögliche Fehler zu beseitigen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPGBmVEGfes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HAHA xD


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1cJbU-w2sec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


vllt hat er ja nicht recht.


----------



## Reflox (3. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Il4dC4OfAYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pWsaxnrcCEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (6. April 2012)

Irgendwie schon a bissl krass und ich steh eigentlich auf schwarzen Humor. 

Mhm Vimeo Videos lassen sich leider ned einbinden... Klick mich


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

wtf ? 
das video ist eigentlich eine reine Parodie auf das außenpolitische verhalten der USA vllt ein bisschen überspitzt ,aber so denken doch die meisten Amis über Europa


& wenn du sagst dass du schwarzen Humor magst ,dir das aber schon zu "heftig" ist ... 
auf was für pussy schwarzen humor stehst du denn dann bitte ?


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZoqW-GEdQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Necor87 (8. April 2012)

http://www.youtube.c...&feature=colike


*Skyrim- Peter Hollens & Lindsey Stirling*


EPIC


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2012)

This is my Book...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fbsXev8Lkr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Merianna (10. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mFa_l4dZYf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (10. April 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPzyRH5YARo&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL96BA66B2140EB4FE[/youtube]

Wer kann sich noch erinnern?


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=316AzLYfAzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nicht schlecht


----------



## tonygt (12. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



FU das wollte ich grad poste


----------



## Zonalar (12. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&  v=316AzLYfAzw[/media]
> 
> nicht schlecht



Rot = Rausstreichen!
Grün = wichtig zum verlinken!

Einfach Link im Beitragseditor mit "Multimediainhalt" einfügen. =)


----------



## Kamsi (12. April 2012)

Blasto schrieb:


> Wer kann sich noch erinnern?



hier ich ^^

kennt ihr noch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0uyliYBoLu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## iShock (13. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T1WTt6dQzLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oO


----------



## Kamsi (14. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=21SeD0zHEFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bbgqemlT5-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WkkhcwXpYy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der gute Teil fängt bei 0:55 an.


----------



## Knallfix (18. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



23.000.000 aufrufe in 6 Tagen 0o 
Aber schon gut gemacht.


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kvWmpNpWLX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjs2PZEh-ZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-sH53vXP2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wtfbelegt (21. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3A8bb9qHhHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8EyH4Rt34s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


danke shikari


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (22. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C2s0aOhkjmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Aufgenommene Nahrung: 3%
Im Staubsauger gelandete Nahrung: 97%


----------



## iShock (22. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTYOa2_1aH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zwo, Eins, Risiko! - die gute alte zeit :S


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H6yqWpqGoiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HAGEN ! 

mit dem Mädchen im Video hatte ich mal was 

& nein ich komm nicht in dem Video vor


----------



## Aun (24. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZw7ecRmfZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-xUbEaEB4SY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YePZLEPnexM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9hWfzGkjAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ich brüll mich jedesmal weg. wischmeyer ist so genial


----------



## Tilbie (24. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UnUGxY_b00Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OH MEIN GOTT, ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Raema (24. April 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> OH MEIN GOTT, ich kann nicht mehr



Der Typ ist aber auch mehr als unfähig. Kein Wunder dass er sich da so aufregt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW-nMRZGpgA

Eine sehr interessante Übersicht über die verschiedensten Sonic-Spiele.


----------



## BoP78 (24. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOvA34BoYZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

^mind schon 10 Stunden lang gesehen


----------



## BoP78 (24. April 2012)

Wäre ein ansprechender Bildschirmschoner^^


----------



## Stevesteel (27. April 2012)

Das Geräusch des Granatwerfers ist einfach göttlich!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kyNU5ejltAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xtRLAjHHJ68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (28. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dzMq5_thk4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BoP78 (29. April 2012)

Ich kann mich immer und immer und immer wieder wegschmeißen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UMf40daefsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (29. April 2012)

BoP78 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich immer und immer und immer wieder wegschmeißen



Gleich meinen Megadrive wieder anhängen


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gMi0eHiq034

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JmpVVqRynWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann nichtmehr


----------



## iShock (3. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2wtH9V6cYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdo87dOmqNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (7. Mai 2012)

Und die Polizei behält die Nerven - muss sich sogar sehr zusammenreißen ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HRz843c9ZbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Köstlich ... ich lieg' unter'm Tisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3Ws1T4GY70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



#partyhard


----------



## Reflox (12. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tCnj-uiRCn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfp6hAsC4D8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eM3LnNjAZh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iyeKTMBFeyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RgyoSorU5sA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Knallfix (20. Mai 2012)

Tehehehhe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I43GUnZN_s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tr7wovtbcYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (26. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1_hKLfTKU5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich dachte ich hätte schon lange kein Video mehr von ihnen gesehen, dabei wurde das letzte erst vor 2 Wochen hochgeladen.


----------



## Legendary (26. Mai 2012)

Das ist ja schon uralt.  Gut das ich Epic Rap Battle bzw. Nice Peter schon ewig abonniert habe.  Alles was die Jungs anfassen wird genial (vor allem 2. Battle Darth Vader vs. Hitler und MJ vs. Elvis)


----------



## vollmi (27. Mai 2012)

Jojo die beide Böck Gian und Giachen sind einfach die Coolsten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=geYdULNf9vQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon uralt.  Gut das ich Epic Rap Battle bzw. Nice Peter schon ewig abonniert habe.  Alles was die Jungs anfassen wird genial (vor allem 2. Battle Darth Vader vs. Hitler und MJ vs. Elvis)



Das ist erst 3 Monate alt^^ Ich hab nur gesehen, dass Marylin Monroe vs. Cleopatra vor 2 Wochen hochgeladen wurde


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oPpzJAzdpTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Remaire (28. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FctKCEFz5-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jordin (29. Mai 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw 

Ich  Hunde


----------



## Combust90 (2. Juni 2012)

Stellenabbau leicht gemacht   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YJVnkMypbX8


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cDLbL63Hsao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



F'YEAH


----------



## tonygt (6. Juni 2012)

I dont always post in this thread 

but when i do its some awesome stuff 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Boj8qeK6TwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vid 2

Das zweite Vid lässt sich irgendwie nicht verlinken bzw. wechselt sich sobald ich es verlinke


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCYZZPwJr_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (8. Juni 2012)

Ich habe früher Baukräne programmiert und in Betrieb genommen, das waren dann maximal 50 Meter. 
Da dachte ich schon, verdammt ist das anstrengend da alles hochzuschleppen.

Bei dem Video kommt mir das wie Kinderkram vor. Respekt vor diesen Technikern.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=00yKww_BQ2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


spot the troll


----------



## Saji (9. Juni 2012)

Es ist der Kerl mit den riesigen Schweißseen unter den Achseln bei 1:28, oder?


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

Nein Trump im Refrain zwischen den ganzen geilen Ischen


----------



## Saji (10. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein Trump im Refrain zwischen den ganzen geilen Ischen



Das waren geile Ischen drin? 

Ich hoffe man merkte nun die Ironie in meinen Posts. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GH-mI9gkeqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yh0AhrY9GjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und passend dazu ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qRPGgfz5hcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yoj5ni_AbwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ain't no party like a PewDiePie party!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ain't no party like a PewDiePie party!



Uh yeah 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1egYn0Tb-rs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (10. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Weekend ist scheiße Olli.





BBBBBBBBattleBoi Bastiiiii!


----------



## M1ghtymage (10. Juni 2012)

Nutte!


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Weekend ist scheiße Olli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich find Bastis Runde auch besser aber die hab ich schon in NS gepostet oder so


----------



## Legendary (11. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Nutte!


Haha ja genau 16 Bars mit BattleBoi Basti.  


Auch wenn viele meinen es ist schlecht:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=13iy3WtoKw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finds richtig geil, vor allem der Beat ist übel.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_-9cPIHmDBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Lieblingsrunde dieses Jahr


----------



## Legendary (11. Juni 2012)

Das war 2011.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juni 2012)

oh stimmt jetzt erst gesehen ,ja auf meinem handy steht splash... 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCW8leWg0BI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dann ist das halt meine lieblingsrunde


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8206ioWDvm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bester Politiker aller Zeiten.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezVib_giTFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



shut up and take my money.....


----------



## fallas (14. Juni 2012)

> Bester Politiker aller Zeiten.



Ironie...hoffentlich Ironie :/

btt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zqyGGW3-bMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juni 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> Ironie...hoffentlich Ironie :/



Nein, keine Ironie.
Er gehört sogar zu meinen Idolen, neben Willy Brandt und Martin Luther King.Und Karl Marx


----------



## fallas (14. Juni 2012)

> Nein, keine Ironie.
> Er gehört sogar zu meinen Idolen, neben Willy Brandt und Martin Luther King.Und Karl Marx



Ich hatte es befürchtet xD. Aber jedem seine Ansicht! (falscher Thread für Polotikdiskurse)


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c-Sw0rNH04w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (15. Juni 2012)

fallas schrieb:


> Ich hatte es befürchtet xD. Aber jedem seine Ansicht! (falscher Thread für Polotikdiskurse)



Gibt es denn hier in diesem Forum einen richtigen Thread für Politikdiskurse


----------



## Saji (16. Juni 2012)

Awesome!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOwvmZSVrNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f-w98pNAi9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (16. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHlp1XQ6o5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBK3c0z5MyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach ein Fantastischer Schauspieler und Wrestler!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2012)

The Adventures of: KIM JONG UN!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f37K0hIv3zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kutabare (16. Juni 2012)

Ich mag HamasakiEUs ganz gerne. Eher Underground JRPGs, wie Atelier Ayesha und die Arland Reihe, Hat auch ab und zu ein paar MMO Sachen drinne.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9bbXKOOXlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (17. Juni 2012)

Epic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nIwrgAnx6Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gWCEa3bZlyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so krank und auch so traurig.....


----------



## Silarwen (18. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NO1S5RIRthw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich steh total auf den Sound des SID-Chips von daher


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

oh gott bitte nicht... ich bin heute erst über keen comander hinweg gekommen......


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEEwwJGyCZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uQ-eOFLoDiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und dafür schau ich auch gerne jeden morgen ab 10.00 sixx, den weibersender 
catherine bell.... *sabber* so ein geiles aas


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8FZoA6omAc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bastis RR ist leider echt scheiße - mal von Atzenkalle abgesehen, der kommt richtig nice.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juni 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Weekends RR ist auch nicht besser. Die Hook von 257ers ist total lame & irgendwie disst er die ganze Zeit nur auf Bastis HR.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ic9tlQlhBfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ulri34 (20. Juni 2012)

Hahaha das ist echt spitze!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bastis RR ist leider echt scheiße - mal von Atzenkalle abgesehen, der kommt richtig nice.



Ist Weekends denn stärker ? Find ich jetzt nicht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e4ObiWaD1bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Juni 2012)

Sehr sehr stark finde ich derzeit: Jon Schmidt - All of Me. Ein Klavierstück vom Komponisten gespielt, wirklich ne Kunst und der hat da einfach selbst Freude dran.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fAZIQ-vpdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ansonsten Tresenlesen, Jochen Malmsheimer mit Frank Goosen aus den Jahren ab 1995, erzählte Geschichten wie "Polen am Bau" oder "Elefantenrennen", Jochen Malmsheimer ist Kabarettist, und zwar einer der Besten, kleine Kostproben:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IYDDAHney8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kPnHtfXaNQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B5MN9bBpvwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Es lohnt sich definitiv :-)


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=W4WGQmWcrbs

einfach nur episch


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGawcNXycz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


leider nur ein teaser aber die jungs habens echt drauf


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gCsI9XQuWrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Namosch1 (25. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AjCmgf8SxBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-mieXVkSGb4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


vorallem ein comment unter dem video ist geil 
"This&#65279; would have been the theme if Harry joined Slytherin."


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pn_tGe5jeu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


jonge


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUdQ3GidOTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Weekends RR ist auch nicht besser. Die Hook von 257ers ist total lame & irgendwie disst er die ganze Zeit nur auf Bastis HR.



Äh, ja?! Du bist nicht so in dem ganzen Battlerap Kram, oder? Der Sinn einer Rückrunde ist es komplett auf die Hinrunde des Gegners einzugehen und jede Punchline nach Möglichkeit gut zu kontern. 

Naja Weekend hat gewonnen, meiner Meinung nach auch völlig verdient - aber was sind die Worte von einem nicht-Fanboy heute schon noch wert.. ^^

Sehr schade ist dass das Bierchen nichtmehr mitmacht.


Mal ne alte Runde vom Kolibri, ich find den extrem stark und seine Videos sind ungeschlagen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NLZ06yp_KGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Ja aber wenn Weekend mit seinen "Wer bist du schon ?" auf 50& der Basti Punches antwortet...(die anderen 50% gehen woll auf seine Brille/mehrere Personen ein)


----------



## Aun (27. Juni 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OehEpfoGU5M

herrlich ^^


----------



## Combust90 (27. Juni 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=71l1KytVNcY


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UUHcoCg2jWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUhOnX8qt3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh.mein.Gott.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUhOnX8qt3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sau geile Idee


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Juni 2012)

Haha. Die TF2 Videos sind soo geil. Wahnsinn.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

Mass Effect 3 Extendet Enden alle 3 Enden plus Bonusende auf Deutsch 

Warum nicht gleich so Bioware 

Axxo Spoiler ^^



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAZxtRkCBCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qDg7oQ4c-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3mZROn5Zjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iVOyFTsbEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3 Extendet Enden alle 3 Enden plus Bonusende auf Deutsch
> 
> Warum nicht gleich so Bioware



Lächerlich, dass sich Bioware ein paar Kiddies beugt, die rum weinen. Ein Ende ist ein Ende. Herr der Ringe hat sein Ende. Star Wars hat sein Ende. Harry Potter hat sein Ende. So ist das auch bei Spielen.

Sorry, aber ich finde das peinlich. 

Mal was sinnvolles:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3CahF5hq1Mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gazeran (28. Juni 2012)

ahahahahahahahaha grade über gronkh drauf gekommen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BAs-IyOudaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cTjsoI1kBiY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. Juni 2012)

Ich mag den raab nicht so aber das war N1 super cool und bully erst ^^


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDtPfctr6JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-3h6XuDWXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


extrem geil


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> extrem geil


Wie mans nimmt. Meine 2jährige Tochter hat zu Weihnachten ein elektronisches Keyboard für Kleinkinder bekommen. Das klingelt und bimmelt genauso wenn sie da planlos drauf drückt. Nur ist da noch akustische Abwechslung gegeben durch wiehernde Pferde, bellende Hunde etc...


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie mans nimmt. Meine 2jährige Tochter hat zu Weihnachten ein elektronisches Keyboard für Kleinkinder bekommen. Das klingelt und bimmelt genauso wenn sie da planlos drauf drückt. Nur ist da noch akustische Abwechslung gegeben durch wiehernde Pferde, bellende Hunde etc...



Ok du hast es nicht verstanden. 
Es ist eine Parodie auf Dupstep in dem man einen Guide genommen hat & all die tollen Elemente durch "Cowbells" ersetzt hat. 
Das ganze noch ziemlich professionel & eigentlich nur zum schreien lustig.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> & eigentlich nur zum schreien


Da stimm ich unumwunden zu.


----------



## Saji (7. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0X9NFknjTRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z1TM90jWXKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (7. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HRz843c9ZbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gewittah? In Neuss??


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RGVsvRAH1gM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XE62ND-fcoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Musikvideo von Freunden :3


----------



## FermiParadoxon (8. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yowsa7d_MLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eyd6KkCyblE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr interessant, was der Somuncu so sagt.


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaqC5FnvAEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (13. Juli 2012)

Dat gibts auch nur in Amiland





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhzckFB1NyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f_ec37PXNQ&feature=player_detailpage

omg kill it with fire


----------



## Santhor (15. Juli 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Gschittltn

was für österreicher ;D


----------



## vollmi (15. Juli 2012)

Juh, Walken at his best. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfDcKP5pBQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Servon (15. Juli 2012)

Jetzt bekomme ich das Lied nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fp32TigGfZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2012)

vollmi schrieb:


> Juh, Walken at his best.


rofl. einer der besten. der mann kann einfach alles. ich musste so gut lachen


----------



## Olliruh (16. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oODMOZgJ00c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5oUa-3W0BFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Duke nukem liest aus den sado maso roman vor ^^


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7xr82RHyCj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yinj (16. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JFxPKze3Wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein neuer Liebling.


----------



## vollmi (16. Juli 2012)

Bitte sagt mir dass das nicht schon 40 Jahre her ist! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3YQE3la0uvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Fresse und da war ich ja auch noch ziemlich jung. Seufz wo sind nur die Filmkracher hin die nach 40 Jahren immernoch gut sind?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tj7cqUdv53Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sunyo (16. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBM7i84BThE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fremder123 (17. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGXzL6SiBqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Heute wird er 60. Alles Gute Hoff!


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

interessant was man aus 6 star wars filmen dialogen machen kann ^^

hier das lied übrigens auf deutsch ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZpKDZfJaGQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (17. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sGF6bOi1NfA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (17. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FCQwRqlsc2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (17. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JSODTDvNLuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GGAU8wAgoss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KfjiDrsD478

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


kann einfach nicht aufhören beide runden anzuhören


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juli 2012)

Nach Ollis ganzen doch eher unfreiwillig komischen Kinderzimmer-Battles hier mal ein richtiges Lied:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpehI7qHRZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach der zeitlose Wahnsinn.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GNjQNoIyutA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


&#9829;


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6HhyMdQ2z50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Einfach der zeitlose Wahnsinn.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gb4QLMfOJTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und sowas von fucking epic und einer meiner lieblingsklassiker





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTYcOQnJaSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ridgeraiser1 (18. Juli 2012)

Bin ein riesen Fan von den Youtube Videos.

Eve of Destruction v2.5
Battlegroup 1.8
FHSW 0.5

Denn dann weiß ich es kommt wieder ein fettes Mod update über das ich mich freuen und berichten kann.


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UhhYqr44LfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ok steve vai ist etwas enttäuschend. aber sonst. ich hätt damals meine seele verkauft,.. g3 isn scheiss dagegen


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2012)

als alter space wuff bin ich aj sehr entäscht von der musikauswahl. woooohooooooooooo




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iDpYBT0XyvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> als alter space wuff bin ich aj sehr entäscht von der musikauswahl. woooohooooooooooo



die gängigen wh 40k-vids kennt ja jeder...und ausserdem handeln die einzigen guten introfilme von den amateuren der blood ravens:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UID6LEzvRRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



edit:
hier noch ein ausschnitt auf den ego-shooter "space marine",wo die ultramarines die orks versohlen.zumindest der splatterfaktor gibt so ein bischen das w40k universum wieder:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-KlZYRumgeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (19. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZbHYq3xGVMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hör ich grad rauf und runter, so ein endgeiles Lied und das Video dazu ist auch der Hammer.


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85LHnH5WftI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



viel besser


----------



## Legendary (19. Juli 2012)

Duckface Song ist kurz und kein richtiges Lied sondern nur eine Parodie.

BTW:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uU6Z-5GwoYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die beiden als Kombo feier ich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Die beiden als Kombo feier ich.



Uh ja 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbdZVZS6fcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wer hat solche Flows in Deutschland, nenn' ein. 
Wer macht solche Combos denn ich kenn kein.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXjcUPhvtBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CPvIzhZFslg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Destination von SITD, Meister des Industrial. Hammer.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p1lrRBWpCJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u00Iyk5zXZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KlUt2WrMEEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



herrlich


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

LOOOOL aufgepasst Männer, so wird´s gemacht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_7CIUEDNi3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ich weiß, der is schon alt, aber ich muss mich immer noch tot lachen. Also wenn es wirklich jemals irgendwann so richtig *BAM* gemacht hat, dann wohl hier xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jxhfjaXBqag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und das treibt mir heute noch Tränen in die Augen ich kann nich mehr xD xD xD
Man denkt immer das war´s, besser gehts nich und dann kommt der nächste Depp um die Ecke 
Wie dämlich manche Leute sind, es is nich zu fassen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9fgUD7BjAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhzckFB1NyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


WHAT.THE.FUCK.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvgqRhcyLw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


der beat ist n LSD trip xD


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOCMUS3WDEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qO3th09siP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEt17zGuOVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




hört sich echt gut an,owohl ich immer darauf gewartet habe das irgendwas fulminantes noch losgeht wie son donnerschlag...wirkt die ganze zeit bedrohlich udn düster.
hab damals immer the cure,fields of the nephilim,sisters of mercy,etc. gehört...und das hier klingt mein ich auch gut udn ist den space marines au swarhammer 40000 gewidmet:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8KkkNB-jDwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (25. Juli 2012)

FUCKING SHIT! (o  )_(  O)

Reflexe like a Boss!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cbPOg4BSOhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

das vid ist aber ein fake. auch wenns total genial


----------



## Fremder123 (25. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das vid ist aber ein fake. auch wenns total genial


Noch eins von der Sorte. Spaß machts immer wieder:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dMUgUn-rdz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBdASZNPIv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

omfg ich hab mich am bier verschluckt


----------



## Merianna (25. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5QE2AtKwuwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


immer wieder geil


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHId6LIPVd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


geiler song zu einem genialeen speil! omg ich könnt es stundenlang hören


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Juli 2012)

Wie heißt es so schön: Tierfilme gehen immer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rtLs84nVNO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wt7YmvYWZmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (26. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=381ONKUjYr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. Juli 2012)

Na, wer kennts noch?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRCydsgNeZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Namosch1 (27. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oj8g85TaRDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. Juli 2012)

oh yeah  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ns_oCOUcssE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EoIBz7lvBHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. Juli 2012)

Den muss ich unbedingt sehen^^


----------



## Combust90 (29. Juli 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ5ziNOtoMU&feature=youtu.be

Ich braucheeine Therapie


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sV4_wHvP7b8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llviktorj (31. Juli 2012)

[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcKKD7P-yG8&feature=plcp"]Der Russe xD[/url]

Ich hab bei dem video nen lachkrampf gekriegt


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (31. Juli 2012)

Combust90 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...eature=youtu.be
> 
> Ich braucheeine Therapie



Holy fuckin' shit! xD


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

den scheiss hab ich doch letztens schon gepostet. einfach episch das vid


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0BJPvTHZk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fremder123 (31. Juli 2012)

Er ist ein Bott(L)er, bannt ihn!


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cCFjTXZPp80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Party Hard!


----------



## Fremder123 (1. August 2012)

J. B. O. "Frauen". Ein Klassiker. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WufVY4niKJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. August 2012)

Musik: Genial!
Der Typ: Hammer!

Leute... Jesus kann einpacken 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twqM56f_cVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ab 0:40 packt er die Übelsten Dinger aus !


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

lol


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (2. August 2012)

Richtig Geil!


----------



## tear_jerker (2. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YLO7tCdBVrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. August 2012)

Gentleman Fortress 2?



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9H-_ThqZrRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N0O--UueuNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ouERs5oe6a8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ja-7IRj1Mwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tBu83-0vJbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T98yNUCMdAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (3. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrANsU4v4pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chrissy22 (3. August 2012)

Niemals vergessen werde ich das Video hier: Da weiß man garnicht ob man/Frau lachen oder weinen soll. Bei mir ists aber eher ein Lachen ;-)

http://www.ilendoo.com/frauenfusball-die-anfange-der-deutschen-nationalmannschaft/


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (3. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2z0QyeofM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gibts was geileres als das??


----------



## vollmi (3. August 2012)

chrissy22 schrieb:


> Niemals vergessen werde ich das Video hier: Da weiß man garnicht ob man/Frau lachen oder weinen soll. Bei mir ists aber eher ein Lachen ;-)



Ach komm, das geht besser: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNUYazKQ5s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A7Q8c8jnL3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (8. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QsUC6-Dpyjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (8. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGlkZ4PVkyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Impossiblix (9. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lUPNJU9mrZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Den liebe ich!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxch-yi14BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Soooo geil


----------



## Knallfix (10. August 2012)

Wer sich mal positiv berühren lassen möchte: 
Nasa trifft den großen Diktator.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BNg2Ic-UQbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"Call me maybe" Parodien sind in, auch für DayZ 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sS1wzdlu-WM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fusselkorn (10. August 2012)

Ich weiß nich ob Musik hier auch erlaubt ist falls ja: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQru7oCdYXA
Das is mein Absoluter Favorit


----------



## ego1899 (14. August 2012)

Haha Hammer kannte ich noch nicht, kann sein das das schon uralt is und sooooo nen Bart hat schon klar... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pxNg7ZP6E5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H-4M18P8LkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich ob Musik hier auch erlaubt ist falls ja: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=iQru7oCdYXA
> Das is mein Absoluter Favorit



klar. wieso sollte mukke ( selbst die gemagesperrte (ohhh dafür bekomm ich noch einen) gesperrt sein?
kansas ist ne geile band! ich mag die musik sehr


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=29EMxnfM-Fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0P7UgKjzndo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. August 2012)

Irgendwie finde ich die Frau unterhaltsam 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5SHijd1j3Lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (30. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KlUt2WrMEEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




einfach episch


----------



## Knallfix (30. August 2012)

Die Befreiung von Morpheus aus Matrix im Source Moviemaker. Sehr cool





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t2QA2lheWkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_h0ozLvUTb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


SUPER DOKU !


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eqHIkPzl0I0

geht aber nur mit youtube proxxy oder addon anzuschauen


----------



## iShock (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJvEgNeU4kQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TcZyuZsyNq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OP OP OP OP


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_DZw9K0sQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ax-_06Acj8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Slayed (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJUB7i_AGuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MayoAmok (10. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSLPH9d-jsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (12. September 2012)

10 Stunden Gangnam-Style!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Clc-UL47D_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2012)

Tja wenn man es halt drauf anlegt... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4xD2AhMBNog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nitg (13. September 2012)

bittesehr 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlCNso0jGG4&list=FL7IZh5KIl7u7-pkZgKueo6A&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## ego1899 (14. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4MVCgoW7aa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (16. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UhbuQM-bRuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Achtung dieses Video, nur mit einer vernünftigen Surround Anlage oder Headset Anhören. Zu beachten wäre noch, die Lautstärke sollte richtig Aufgedreht werden!

Antilag FTW!


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ghsxiSYXhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7fNZRlbkLO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


fap fap fap


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. September 2012)

omg^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMsLArefSOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llviktorj (23. September 2012)

Der wird mal ein richtiger Checker xD


Der Blick am Ende... xD


----------



## Neotrion (23. September 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aHrn3-Cb3iM#!

auch für nicht skater episch

nicht zum thema aber frage: kann mir jemand eine rolle der auferstehung schicken? ^^ pls pm


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CwX_Bzm66fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llviktorj (1. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ez8hQpVFLxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (1. Oktober 2012)

Commander Shepard macht jetzt Werbung für Milka 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiawdOP5Qu8[/youtube]


----------



## ego1899 (3. Oktober 2012)

> Wie bei den großen Damen aus der gehobenen Gesellschaft tragen Mädchen heute kleine Taschen mit Ihren Lieben darin.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDyEKItZXIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NrlIK_ArzeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llviktorj (10. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZQquvAXWJrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bhalion (13. Oktober 2012)

[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUhZGkBq0zg&feature=g-user-u"]Mein Link[/url]


----------



## Zonalar (14. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mII9NZ8MMVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Education folcs. We need them.
Hoffe, ihr könnt Englisch. Hab ihn grad gesehen und er war hervorragend!


----------



## Olliruh (14. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZaXmOkRIpzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2rCP4CRRO7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AkjP77s72Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ach eigentlich immer wieder lustig, der Monatszusammenschnitt... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G57WRNqdY08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zd7c5tQCs1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=73Q7FETIxZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kbC0Jh0W9Ds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvHcBq7UaY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mXCGrDzoGi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (20. Oktober 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVal6o6bzZ8[/youtube]

Lang ist es her


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7PROKcmYng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (23. Oktober 2012)

Christopher. Eines seiner besten Stücke 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfDcKP5pBQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (26. Oktober 2012)

Mein Favorit bei 1:05, ist das Musik mit Abgang?^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8qbuBJpUP9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NGrGFQzXDO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur zuuuu geil!


----------



## vollmi (26. Oktober 2012)

Ouh man. Grad erst vor nem Jahr die HD2 gekauft und jetzt kommt schon die 3.
Aber die Commercials sind einfach hammer.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A3PDXmYoF5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (26. Oktober 2012)

WTF allein die Szene bei 1:40 wo der lang fährt was gehtn ab


----------



## llviktorj (26. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oSpj3T1dKus

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sB5zH-VJGeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Johannes Schlüter - ein Mann sieht nach dem Rechten.


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2012)

HAHAHAAHAHHHAHAHHHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!

Der Blick am Schluss, ich kann nicht mehr!!! HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S89lLco2l5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (29. Oktober 2012)

Wie geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGLCZSwYfDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Sollte ich jemals im Lotto gewinnen...ich weiss was ich mir bauen lassen würde 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XcJIuYb21BM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Natürlich die Up Klasse 4000 "Big Boy"


----------



## Aun (4. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_kAJSswZPvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wtf. wie geil


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iewXmGxknNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/54445842

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llviktorj (5. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I1mQxQZboWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aRMFH71fDIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Disney und singen ^^


----------



## tonygt (5. November 2012)

llviktorj schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub es ist ein Fake


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Is einfach die beste Monat für Monat 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PqZ95bmZyG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

ich muss jeden monat aufs neue tränen lachen ^^ ich guck das unter abo schon seit über nem jahr. mittlerweile beömmelt sich sogar mein vater darüber ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. November 2012)

Deutschlands größter Arbeitgeber.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k25_AooFihM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und die Reaktion.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JfiyRlhY7f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Oh oh, einen hab ich noch.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yTCRwi71_ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (8. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IL357BrwK7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich hab mich bepisst


----------



## ego1899 (11. November 2012)

looool die gibt es ja wirklich, ich dachte bisher das wäre irgendwie zusammen gebastelt xD
Ich mag ja Katzen nicht besonders, aber mit so einem könnte ich echt leben 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=INscMGmhmX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6XneLZgdzSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fh1ghJDHpgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So schlecht dass es fast gut ist. Fast.


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (15. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSBq8geuJk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



^^ was für ein Dreck. Aber ich freue mich über die neue "Rebecca Black". Gibt bald bestimmt einige lustige Videos dazu. Hoffe ich zu mindestens.

Ich habe btw eine Webseite, auf der mittlerweile mehr als 1.100 Musikvideo Parodien verlinkt sind. Wer auf lustige Musikvideos steht, sollte sich da wirklich mal durchklicken. Gibt echt einige Perlen: 

Meine Seite


Über Vorschläge freue ich mich natürlich jeder Zeit


----------



## vollmi (16. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVI4fyXo9cY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MayoAmok (16. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-j_ah0OZes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (18. November 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh1jB4hVJRg[/youtube]


----------



## Noxiel (19. November 2012)

Dumb ways to die, there are so many dumb ways to die..... *flöt*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJNR2EpS0jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJCzxgIIPfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Scheiße ich krieg mich nimmer ein xD


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=re32xnyYP3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aQ71Aa-qCR8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jieSlTLIKJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Eine sehr umfassende Doku - Ich liebe Arte, machen nur solch gute sachen


----------



## Firun (20. November 2012)

Ein Kommentar bei youtube: "ab 5:19 ist nur noch Krieg", da musst ich so lachen!  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7IKI7EnUiUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (21. November 2012)

Achtung: Stellt vorher die Lautstärke auf extra LEISE, sonst explodieren Euch die Ohren ^^

Die beste Besessenheitszene der Welt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ex0tlf95Ihc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (24. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pK2WJd5bXFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


IMMER WIEDER GÄNSEHAUT


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oSxD3wovM80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sehr interessante und sachliche Dokumentation. Nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Reflox (29. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> IMMER WIEDER GÄNSEHAUT







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3aElUIHvx7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

^geiles video. vorallem dezent mit inception ost.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=loCLjnW7IKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-c4XnlVlqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rxgv760JRPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Peter Zweggert kümmert sich jetzt um Griechendland !!


----------



## tonygt (2. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCwKbUVyHLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cl_6q557AkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Theopa (4. Dezember 2012)

Etwas länger, aber die Zeit wert, der Kabarettist Volker Pispers über die amerikanische Außenpolitik:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AdIkTNnnBFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sI_bev7kYHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



erstmal krawall!!!! und yeah freitag doch noch halunken konzi


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (5. Dezember 2012)

Mein heutiger Youtube-Liebling ist die Videoaufzeichnung des Heiratsantrags meines Bekannten Ben auf der Ring*Con im Oktober. Mit der tatkräftigen Unterstützung von Sean Astin (Samwise Gamgee aus Herr der Ringe).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i0rUj5uHxFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer auf der Gamescom war hat Ben & Maja vielleicht gesehen. Die beiden sind als Promoter für Bioware unterwegs gewesen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2012)

DAS ist mal ein anständiger roter Knopf   




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UqWdzQU5KHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmscq4C41xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dz65lozvJF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=od_6M8cFdUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Dezember 2012)

WTF? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0KNXr349gY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (20. Dezember 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgTSElbhtfU[/youtube]Ich bin schon gespannt wie das neueste Spiel von Team Meat sein wird


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPv5ulyCsY8


Die Szene hat sich mir regelrecht ins Hirn gebrannt....und die Musik dazu


----------



## Reflox (25. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ms2klX-puUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Akavir (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Community.
ich habe ein Video gebastelt in dem ich ein paar größere und kleinere Titel des letzten Jahres noch mal zusammen geschnitten habe. Ich hoffe das Video gefällt euch. Kritik ist gerne gesehen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0NpBUvog1Io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gruß
Akavir aka Eadhor


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ix_11UeGwYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



einfach genial, will ich auch haben


----------



## Stevesteel (10. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qSEfcIfYbw


----------



## vollmi (10. Januar 2013)

Schlicht die beste Szene ever. Nur deswegen lohnt sich der Film. Der ganze Saal hat gegröhlt. :-)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l8sLAJ1R9RU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geht irgendwie nicht zum einbinden.


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JVfVqfIN8_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2013)

@vollmi weil https ^^

Robert downey jr + blackwidow warens bei mir ^^

und der cameo von robin


----------



## vollmi (16. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> The Avengers: und der cameo von robin



Yes der war hammer, hatte ich einfach nicht erwartet und erstmal gedacht, das Gesicht kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. 

Next Ohrwurm




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8cT_Ulmcrys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mfG René


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vVezbVxp2Pw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




wie ich gerade wieder meine bretonen armee rausholen will


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2013)

deren neuen album auf youtube ist auch nett bis auf auf ein paar lieder wo ich dachte jetzt ist die aufnahme kaputt dabei wars nur dubstep

nur braucht man da proxtube und co weil die bei der gema es lieber mit tieren treiben als endlich mal youtube in ruhe zulassen 

http://www.youtube.c...epsFromTheMusic

ist deren offizieller youtube channel mit allen liedern





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiOTKjXZaYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=foStmQyDZb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2013)

haha ja, die anstalt ist immer noch am besten ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z1Uvywi0ip8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blasto (20. Januar 2013)

Bei Angry joe Show gesehen zum Beitrag DMC   

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bEDM4bsfWg[/youtube]


----------



## schneemaus (20. Januar 2013)

Das beste Video aller Zeiten!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qJe3cdM7f1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_Uxfl3hNGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und wo wahlen heute in niedersachsen sind ^^

Abschiedssong für fdp





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4W_Gu6Ok9iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2013)

schneemaus, was hastn du geraucht? o.O 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZw7ecRmfZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich liebe ihn. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (20. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> schneemaus, was hastn du geraucht? o.O



Nix  Ich hab mich nur weggekugelt beim Anschauen.

Jetzt aber mal was wirklich Schönes von The Black Atlantic 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1g6MOk7Dc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sunyo (22. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwuzEuLktSU


----------



## bhalion (24. Januar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOD6MGCGPRI


----------



## vollmi (24. Januar 2013)

Was für ne Heulsuse 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1_nuKzNuV-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bhalion (29. Januar 2013)

haha zum tot lachen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Februar 2013)

sicher schon mal gepostet worden, aber was solls.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agk2svo7svI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yBPn_yIx_6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (2. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Vy2zT47yLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yIutgtzwhAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Februar 2013)

Ich will eure Gehirne schmelzen sehen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FavUpD_IjVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plato0n (6. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> [media][insert][HeineckenVideohere][/media]


finde die andere Werbung fast noch besser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gjAZ5esOBZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (6. Februar 2013)

Herrlich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=McEdIFPFew0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pgCD-4Q-4Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Armes Deutschland


----------



## Davatar (14. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YvkDfSYRCSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xTgKCNJIkzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2013)

Einfach nur WoW   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltun92DfnPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (28. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pPUdXqKwZuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann nicht mehr xD


----------



## Noxiel (28. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWgTveWAzMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wfpL6_0OBuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (2. März 2013)

wie ging das Video einbetten nochmal?


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2013)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> wie ging das Video einbetten nochmal?





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (2. März 2013)

und falls du musikvideao mit guter Qualität hast, hiermit:
[ Dailym otion] _link-ohne-www.dailymotion_ [ /daily motion]
[ my video] _link_ [ /myvi deo]

ohne Leerzeichen natürlich


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (3. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mao7lRVMgKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6c8YG3rNTJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schon irgendwie lustig


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2013)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Das Funktioniert bei dem Youtube Link nicht, Im Editor steht immer nur der Link.



Dann steht vermutlich https. Musst das s wegnehmen


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (3. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann steht vermutlich https. Musst das s wegnehmen



nö, naja hab das Video nun so gepostet.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WsoriLxNN6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOXPjaDnEkA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (17. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0nqcE5Zfkg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so geil


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6QxhLzgi78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bhalion (21. März 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2j4hq1IgGg

sehr coole graffiti


----------



## vollmi (22. März 2013)

Also den Beat hamse. :-)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lwoSFQb5HVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## llviktorj (29. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epdpRFbB8IU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (31. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1FuIcTiof8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich kann einfach nicht aufhören dieses Video zu gucken *-*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z10EpPbfSoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich wusste nicht das Bieber auch Fleisch fressen =D


----------



## bhalion (12. April 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPJxJQkVZ1Y


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. April 2013)

@bhalion der typ im video hat eier das würde ich nicht mal für 1 mio machen


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RMEOzOBHqDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bhalion (22. April 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> @bhalion der typ im video hat eier das würde ich nicht mal für 1 mio machen



haha ja würde ich auch niemals machen... bei tieren kann man sich dann doch nie 100% sicher sein das nix passiert..


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1YaQe0Yqk4


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lpky7P7amPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0nHBWUMm3G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wb3MT3W6_aU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mal ein bisschen interkultureller Austausch.


----------



## xdave78 (30. Mai 2013)

Ach was..interlecktuell 

Der beste Koch der Welt muss es sein!


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XMerMT-XLYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das spiel wird so hammer 1 war schon genial besonders die physik engine


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Mai 2013)

das spiel wird auch so der hammer, sicher auch wegen der physik engine. =D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E_mESOTbEPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkGb1EGBavM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (31. Mai 2013)

Lol der geht ja ab 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yAV30TLCu6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bhalion (5. Juni 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9shA6EUsJhs


----------



## JuneQWE (6. Juni 2013)

hab da ne ganze Reihe von "Lieblingen" 

Epic Mealtime
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYjk_zY-iYR8YNfJmuzd70A

Devin Super Tramp
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwgURKfUA7e0Z7_qE3TvBFQ

FreddieW
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDsO-0Yo5zpJk575nKXgMVA

Furious Pete
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCspJ-h5Mw9_zeEhJDzMpkkA

Lindsey Stirling <2
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyC_4jvPzLiSkJkLIkA7B8g

Monstercat Music
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ6td3C9QlPO9O_J5dF4ZzA


----------



## llviktorj (7. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UK6NiVawnjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (9. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sWcKtJj5_oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bhalion (12. Juni 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjzOOvMfuxM


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xi3aEGo8y-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (16. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KiND0xeJVzI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QblcBVGTT9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


FPS Russia kann einpacken!


----------



## Shmandric (20. Juni 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=Qfq5gzbsG0M&NR=1

Macht mal bei 02:58 Pause. Na wer erkennt ihn noch?


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2013)

#ilerminerty


----------



## BoomLabor (20. Juni 2013)

Haha ist ja cool. Ich fand ihn immer ein wenig drollig aber auch super sympathisch!


----------



## Saji (21. Juni 2013)

Klärt mich mal jemand auf?


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Klärt mich mal jemand auf?


Der Typ mit der Brille im Hintergrund ist glaube gemeint. Komme jetzt auch nicht auf den Namen, aber AFAIK hat er Buffed-Shows (mit)gemacht. Oder?


----------



## exill (21. Juni 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Der Typ mit der Brille im Hintergrund ist glaube gemeint. Komme jetzt auch nicht auf den Namen, aber AFAIK hat er Buffed-Shows (mit)gemacht. Oder?



Wie kann man Florian Emmerich als Moderator nicht kennen? Banause!


----------



## Saji (21. Juni 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Wie kann man Florian Emmerich als Moderator nicht kennen? Banause!



Gnah, natürlich. >_> Mir schwirrte immer David Bergmann durch den Kopf, wusste aber das er es nicht ist. Klar, der Flo. Nun erkenne ich ihn auch.


----------



## Combust90 (23. Juni 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ptg2bhLcoRY


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQe_kyBuvBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Derulu (29. Juni 2013)

Aktuell Rob Vegas "Whistleblower Power"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gv6cJ3gfsXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (29. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Gnah, natürlich. >_> Mir schwirrte immer David Bergmann durch den Kopf, wusste aber das er es nicht ist. Klar, der Flo. Nun erkenne ich ihn auch.



Bahaha. Wie geil ist das denn  Ist da erstmal Flo zur selben Zeit in Taiwan wie Gronkh & Sarazar. Und dann auch noch mit auf Band  Ich hatte das Video ja geguckt wo es frisch war, aber da war es mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Hab erstmal einen Mini-Herzinfarkt gekriegt wo ich bei der Stelle gestoppt hab


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wY_PztJ8IF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krass, schon ein wenig paranoid von den Ammis, nen 19 Jährigen so einzubuchten und sein Leben zu zerstören, nur wegen nem Kommentar. Aber wirklich verübeln kann mans denen nicht, nach den letzten Amokläufen...


----------



## Ogil (6. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hnMPQmIPibE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Krass, schon ein wenig paranoid von den Ammis, nen 19 Jährigen so einzubuchten und sein Leben zu zerstören, nur wegen nem Kommentar. Aber wirklich verübeln kann mans denen nicht, nach den letzten Amokläufen...



Genau das sollte man aber. Es ihnen verübeln.


In Amerika läuft etwas falsch.


----------



## FoKzT (6. Juli 2013)

Zuerst garb es die Wunderharke 5000 aber jetzt gibt hier :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUuqOhBuJXY: DAS ---NEU ---Wunderglas 5000---


----------



## Dexo (6. Juli 2013)

SpongeBozz(Rapper).

Gotham Girls (web Serie}.

Red vs Blue(web serie).


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oV3MXD7pzkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juli 2013)

die Kommentare im Video wegklicken,auf vollbildmodus stellen und geniessen...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEpJ3_rgFig


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=jUw4Qh9uFK8[/youtube]


----------



## zoizz (13. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZU9T_YWcIZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Minions for presidents!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vOqlK4vA92M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dexo (13. Juli 2013)

Wieso posten andere User was ohne Text? Wie geht das überhaupt?


----------



## zoizz (13. Juli 2013)

Weil sie es .... KÖNNEN!	*magic*


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7g6NwLF7Vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MGZag6XntL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damals als auf viva noch musik lief ^^


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Damals als auf viva noch musik lief ^^



Da fehlt aber noch Mark'oh, ohne den ging damals gar nichts.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9aFMKxhdpzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (14. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber noch Mark'oh, ohne den ging damals gar nichts.



Dann fehlt aber immernoch etwas.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vqsW__L3mHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ist euch aufgefallen wie gross das die Bilder damals waren? So ganz ohne SMS Werbung und so?


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VifdBFp5pnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Just leaving dis here...


----------



## zoizz (15. Juli 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Nettes Vid, waren ein paar echt leckere Kostüme dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XPK5Phm3xbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (1. August 2013)

Die IWC werbung ist schon immerwieder geil.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/user/iwcwatches?v=miHg_RVnZGs[/media]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kt4CBqsz7sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QLO8mZNQCmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2013)

[vimeo]71961778[/vimeo]


----------



## Aun (8. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nb9mslFnWMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



colbert ist einfach genial ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pa6dvcR3dMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LJSFlMCTXE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. August 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



hm hm hm ich muss sagen das ich 3 Jahre weg war von wow und muss sagen ^^ das der raid im video geil war die müssen nicht mehr viel bei fügen dann bin ich wieder da ^^


----------



## Ogil (16. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HMGIbOGu8q0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Two more homeopathic lagers please!


----------



## MasterXoX (19. August 2013)

Einfach nur awesome  ruuutruuutruuut tschuuu 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZkqenksqHtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Keashaa (27. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IFnCo1w_3ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sdmsRcsl_xA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ug0MFSFKRjY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3KdwbygnAc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8KurnE-OAPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







kinzie ist am besten ^^


----------



## Doomsta (11. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-q2ed6gcVtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aVSARnnmOCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2013)

Nabend


----------



## Aun (11. September 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nabend



wo bleibt der link du ei?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zC2A4wqR-fE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ls1jWxtzdPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



GIGA sind einfach die besten


----------



## H2OTest (15. September 2013)

Aufjedenfall gut fürn Lacher


----------



## bhalion (17. September 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6llW4ErMjY


----------



## seanbuddha (25. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fM9qGZCc4DY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach nur awesome.


----------



## Keashaa (30. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOEE1esGxNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (4. Oktober 2013)

Boah die C7 Produktion ist angelaufen, ich glaub ich muss die C5 loswerden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CTe2wnfsALo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bhalion (10. Oktober 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9shA6EUsJhs


----------



## Olliruh (10. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTXBz95A4YU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## konioludu (13. Oktober 2013)

ROCCAT Song!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C37QmDjQt6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Chrompower (4. November 2013)

Teddy - wer sonst ? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyeneS6LxsI


----------



## llviktorj (8. November 2013)

Der Nussknacker 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hpEpn7WPHrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Anburak-G (12. November 2013)

Bissele schwarzen Humor braucht man schon, aber nein, ich wurde nicht dazu "gezwungen" ^^

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PvNzGt3kzcM


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aiBt44rrslw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. November 2013)

lag double post


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2013)

Eine der traurigsten und besten machinimas die ich je gesehen habe.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L1dJvrqN_5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tiyanah (27. November 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRUBe2RTq74[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoJJOrR4wj8[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i1IqqlW1U4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g9VWod6veMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trifft meine Eindrücke, die ich mit Dark und Demon Souls gemacht habe, zu 101%... <.<


----------



## Aun (11. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DHm7x-cxV94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GueMOL8TL2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oivgsUZCiv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vollmi (15. April 2014)

So komme ich mir manchmal vor wenn ich als Entwickler in einem Kunden/Verkäufer/Planermeeting sitze.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BKorP55Aqvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vt47zSPgu78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Es ist einfach zu geil 

TEH TEH IH PEH!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AqHZJe6306k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sie ist ganz süß


----------



## Negev (30. April 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Hat doch recht...!

Ich find das Video gut...


----------



## Saji (30. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sie ist ganz süß



Noch besser:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bt9zSfinwFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2014)

GoT Spoiler:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdA9H8Y0kUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Eine der besten Szenen ever ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2015)

Einmal den Thread hoch holen...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgevJ-mJZFs


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Januar 2015)

Jan Böhmermann ist einfach Gott.


----------



## The Bang (1. Mai 2015)

Der 1 Mai Lacher am Abend Bloodborne Kochshow 

Das musste ich euch einfach posten

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRMbFy61Gh4


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9V7nQrtMQEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ll2qpvjc_XA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

So sehr bin ich nicht durchgedreht aber ja... geht schon in die Richtung.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juni 2015)

ich hab immer noch das Bedürfnis das erste Nier zu spielen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2015)

Ganz ehrlich ich konnte es auch nie durchspielen. Ist aber eine meiner schönsten "Videothekenerinnerungen". Hab das Spielt bestimmt 5x ausgeliehen und jedes mal versucht, zu Ende zu spielen. Ich hoffe mit Nier 2 bringen sie nochmal ne HD-Version von Teil 1 raus. So schlecht das Gameplay auch ist, um die Story wegen ist es das Wert.

 

Und das Gute ist: Teil 2 wird zusammen mit Platinum entwickelt. Also gutes Gameplay ist schonmal garantiert.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juni 2015)

The Legend of Korra ist auch von Platinum.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2015)

Genau so wie Bayonetta, Metal Gear Rising und Vanquish


----------



## metmaschine (20. Juni 2015)

YouTube regt mich eher gerade auf, so viele spacken. und alle meinen sie sind was besseres.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wastepictures (22. Juni 2015)

Es ist soweit... THE EVILUTION BEGINS!!!

NOM NOM NOM (2015)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Story:
Ein ganz normaler Tag in der kleinen Vorstadt
als plötzlich mysteriöse bunte Eier auftauchen.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ahnt noch keiner, dass
dessen Inhalt die Zukunft der Menschheit
entscheidend verändern wird...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YDTBuWcUvnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir freuen Uns schon riesig auf Eure Kommentare  und erst recht über einen LIKE auf http://www.wastepictures.de


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jBuwC4VJi50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich liebe einfach alles an dem song!


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M7sh3rG96Ew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

SER POUNCE!


----------



## Rexo (21. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o0u4M6vppCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2015)

Ein lyrisches Meistwerk von Miley Cyrus




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z_yRDQPel5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tikume (10. Oktober 2015)

Wetterbericht

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ePG6zUYvUZg:10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aldous (16. Dezember 2015)

Passend zur Jahreszeit - Santa Claus mal ganz anders 

 

 

 

Was wenn der Weihnachtsmann nicht von Coca Cola erfunden worden wäre..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gf_xItTLW6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kersyl (19. Dezember 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwcN8E3I04kKäptn Peng. Guter Mann.


----------



## mmmrrrggglll (20. Dezember 2015)

es wird nie lagweilig x)

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8itSsoKIh2s, list: PL9ctBxu8o6Tz99667IyHoYn63izxG3_MH

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDZu04v7_hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IyiDjR2Ayf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## jeverote (5. März 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fun1dpmNock&list=PLZM4oW14pzer07fk1OuSmTEJirZIO4H7x&index=9


----------

